# *** May Babies ****



## fluffyblue

Sorry ladies im back to TTC as AF came today so would appear a chemical pregnancy for me.

Hope you all have a very happy and healthy remaining 8 months take care

Heather xx


----------



## socophoenix

hello! just found out May 3rd here!


----------



## Mrs A

im may 2nd :)


----------



## RedRose

Good to see you fluffyblue! Congrats :hugs:

May 5th for me :cloud9: which is oddly enough the due date my mum had with her first baby, my brother. He arrived on the 15th.


----------



## lizzieredrup

Hello! :flower:

May the 4th for me going by FF :happydance:


----------



## gixxgirl06

Hmmm May 1-2nd.


----------



## fluffyblue

gixxgirl06 said:


> Hmmm May 1-2nd.

Hi hun are you sure you are 7 weeks if due May 1-2nd - we are all about just 4 weeks???


----------



## Pixie81

I am 1-2 weeks pregnant. I worked out I will be due around 24th May but going to see the midwife tomorrow so will find out for sure then. x


----------



## Ollieburger

Hi, congrats everyone. I am due 2nd May according to FF.

What symptoms are you getting?

My bb's are very sore x


----------



## Fingerslocked

Congrats to the new mommies! I was surprised to see April -- and now May. I'm due in March. You will be surprised how fast July babies will be here! :)


----------



## Pixie81

I've got really sore boobs too, feel sick all day and have dull period-like pains :-(


----------



## Miss-Boo

I'm due may 4th!
hoping everything goes well


----------



## fluffyblue

Ollieburger said:


> Hi, congrats everyone. I am due 2nd May according to FF.
> 
> What symptoms are you getting?
> 
> My bb's are very sore x


well dont really have alot but boobs are sore mostly at night - feeling more tired than usual and I am eating like a horse !

Sounds stupid I really was MS as all my MC have never had morning sickness and with my two kids I was sick from 5w to 12w so I knew they were healthy !


----------



## fluffyblue

Ollieburger said:


> Hi, congrats everyone. I am due 2nd May according to FF.
> 
> What symptoms are you getting?
> 
> My bb's are very sore x


well dont really have alot but boobs are sore mostly at night - feeling more tired than usual and I am eating like a horse !

Sounds stupid I really want MS as all my MC have never had morning sickness and with my two kids I was sick from 5w to 12w so I knew they were healthy !


----------



## hayley x

:shock: MAY BABIES :D Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months :) xxx


----------



## curlew

Hi fluffy

Thanks for starting this thread.

I am due 1st May. Haven't had many pg symptoms - was very tired last week during the day but that seems to have gone for the moment. A little queasy over the last couple of days but nothing to get excited about. However my bb's are another story. They have been tender since the weekend and today the left one was sore all day and tonight the right one felt like it had a hot needle sticking in the end!!!! - not pleasant :growlmad: both feel a bit better now though.

Happy 9 months to everyone and looking forward to seeing some more bump buddies:happydance:


----------



## shawnie

May 7th for me. =)


----------



## fluffyblue

Does anyone think May seems an eternity away im already moaning about christmas !!


----------



## sambam

hey.. going by www.pregnology.com im the 7th :D:D:D


----------



## Ollieburger

I have woken up this morning full of cold and I have a really sore throat. Not feeling to great today. Other than my sore bb's no other symptoms yet.....


----------



## Ollieburger

May does seem an age away Fluffy blue.

I phoned the doctors today to get a booking appointment with the midwife. I have to wait for until 18th September, that seems ages away let alone May. I will be nearly 8 weeks by then!

Has anyone else been to the docs yet?


----------



## Mrs A

i rand mine and the midwife rang me back the same day. my booking app is sept 11th and ill be nearly 7 weeks then :)


----------



## loobo83

if my dates are correst i will be may 4th. really hoping for a happy and healthy 9 months. hope everyone else has hh 9 months too xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hen

It looks like I'm due on may third. Going to see doctor tomorrow for a quick check but no midwife appointment booked yet. Have tender boobs, a few twinges and feel a teeny bit queasy if I don't eat regularly. Oh yeah, and I look 6 months pregnant beacuse of the bloating!!


----------



## sammywhammy

hiya ladies i got my :bfp: monday, im due 4thmay!! havent got my first midwife appointment until 16september 

:hug:


----------



## marie-louise

hey there girls!

Thanks for starting this thread fluffyblue, it is so good to see you here again too! I'm 4th of May! heres to a healthy and happy 9 months for all us may mummies!!!


----------



## Emarismummy

may the 8th from lmp :) xxxxxx


----------



## curlew

Hi everyone

Spoke to our Early Pregnancy Unit today and they have booked me for an early scan on 17th September (I will be 7 weeks and 4 days) due to my previous mmc and ectopic in March. Quite nervous about it now I have made the appointment but hopefully things will still be fine.

Will phone the doctors tomorrow to make a booking in appointment with the midwife - normally around 10 weeks here.

Then need to think about booking a private scan for the nuchal fold test as I am over 40 8-[

Right bb is still very very sore would hate accupunture if it felt like this :rofl:

Hope everyone else is feeling good


----------



## LauraW

I am due May 6th ish...having a bit of spotting...keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## urchin

The online calculater thingie said I'm due 5th May :D 
It seems a long way away, but also frighteningly close when I think of all the things that need to be done before LO arrives - rooms to plaster, floors to lay, boilers to replace - eeek!
yeah, I think i'm nesting early :D

Symptoms wise I have very sore and veiny tits and keep getting cramps, but they come and go unlike my period cramps which stay and stay.
I am also very bloated and my belly is making some right rare noises :rofl:

I plan to ring the doctors after the bank holiday - no idea what I'm meant to do though - do you make an appointment, or just tell them over the phone???

I dunno, just when I felt I knew what I was talkin about over in TTC I end up here feeling like a doofus again :rofl:

Nice to see some familiar faces - and lovely to meet some new ones too, to share the next leg of the journey with


----------



## jolou

got my bfp today so i worked out should be around the 7th may! got my doc appointment next wedensday where im sure they will give me similar dates :)

the symptoms ive had so far are, sore boobs for the last 3 weeks, feeling extreamly sick every morning untill i eat then comes and goes during the day, weird dreams, period like pains, bloating...all the usual basically lol, also not sure if has anything to do with being pregnant but i seem to find loads of hair on the floor after brushing it lol and my skin isnt its best :(


----------



## shawnie

jolou said:


> got my bfp today so i worked out should be around the 7th may! got my doc appointment next wedensday where im sure they will give me similar dates :)
> 
> the symptoms ive had so far are, sore boobs for the last 3 weeks, feeling extreamly sick every morning untill i eat then comes and goes during the day, weird dreams, period like pains, bloating...all the usual basically lol, also not sure if has anything to do with being pregnant but i seem to find loads of hair on the floor after brushing it lol and my skin isnt its best :(

How cool!! mines on the 7th too. well for now it is till I have the sono to confirm what the doctor said. congrats.


----------



## sun

Wow!!! :shock:
I'm always shocked at how fast the months pass by!!! May babies already!!! Congrats to all May mummies!!! :happydance:


----------



## punch

LauraW said:


> I am due May 6th ish...having a bit of spotting...keep your fingers crossed!

good luck, laura!!! i know how that is. i'll hope for the best. :winkwink:


----------



## punch

i'm due may 9th. REALLLLYYYY HOPING this one lasts.

my boobs are tender and i am nauseous off and on, and exhausted. and peeing every 5 seconds. hoping those are good signs this time. i haven't missed a period yet, so i feel weird being 'pregnant'... but the digital test said so!


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies! I am due May 3rd, going by my LMP and the online calculator thing. 

So far - I haven't had too much in the way of symptoms at all! I am finding it kind-of strange... I feel like I had lots of symptoms by now when I was preg with DS... but maybe I remember wrong. I don't know. TODAY was the first day I felt tired and a little nauseaus, but it really wasn't much to speak of! I'm thinkin it will get worse as the weeks go by, but hoping it stays mild, cause so far, this is much better than last pregnancy! BUT - even though I hope for a lack of symptoms, the lack of them make me nervous at the same time!! Can't win right??

Anyhow - my first doc appt is Sept 3rd... I'm anxious to go in, but its probably gonna be too early to see a heartbeat or anything yet. I'll only be about 5 1/2 weeks then. 

Well - I'm glad this thread was started. I look forward to gettin to know all of you over the coming months! HH9M to us ALL!

ETA - OOO I just realized my ticker moved up a space! FUN! :)


----------



## LogansMama

Pixie81 said:


> I am 1-2 weeks pregnant. I worked out I will be due around 24th May but going to see the midwife tomorrow so will find out for sure then. x

Pixie - Are you sure you are doing the math right?? If you were only 2 weeks pregnant - you aren't technically even pregnant yet, cause you would have JUST ovulated.... And an HPT would never have shown a bfp yet... How did you determine your pregnant and get your due date?


----------



## RedRose

Greetings Urch :wave: very excited for you!


----------



## LSU25

Due date May 3rd here- this is also my first one :)


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi ladies glad you keeping this thread going sorry i cant join ya however I hope im back in the June one !


----------



## vixta

may 1st me! seems like a lifetime away xx


----------



## jenn2282

if i end up being preggy(4 days late so far almost 5 days) i'm due on the 12th.My baby cousin was born on the 9th and her mom the 10th, so it's cool if it's around there.


----------



## MRSPNJ

I'm May 4th. First appointment and ultrasound September 17th.


----------



## Ollieburger

fluffyblue said:


> Hi ladies glad you keeping this thread going sorry i cant join ya however I hope im back in the June one !

Really sorry to hear you are back to ttc. I am wishing you lots of luck and sending lots of PMA and sticky baby dust x :hugs:


----------



## lesleyann

wow congrats to all you may mummies to be cannot believe my little man is not even 4 months old and theres may mummies due!! lol gone so fast


----------



## RedRose

We need a May baby signature. Any ideas?


----------



## urchin

So sorry to hear your news fluffyblue

and thanks for the welcome RedRose - it's fantastic to be finally here :D


----------



## Mrs RC

Hello!!

I got a BFP yesterday so am a May mummy to be...think I'm due on 7 May??

xx


----------



## urchin

Well, my news from today is:
I've booked my GP appointment for Thursday morning to announce my condition
and booked a private scan for 26th September - should be 8 weeks by then so hoping to see baby's heartbeat

Then I went shopping to get some clothes for my party at the weekend, and picked up a pregnancy mag to read over lunch.....and really wish I hadn't :(
It said that 1/3 pregnancies end in MC for mums over 40 (and i am so close to 40 I can taste it!) This has left me quite despondant and worried
I also woke in the night needing a wee and as I sat up, felt a blob of something leave me. I was terrified that it would be blood, but it turned out to be just general CM - when I went back to sleep I dreamt that my period started ...... am feeling kinda blighted today :(


----------



## shawnie

RedRose said:


> We need a May baby signature. Any ideas?

 I think that's a great idea, not sure what though. May flowers? I dono lol


----------



## littlebuddha

I'm due May 12th  Long old way off...Nice to meet you all May Mummies xx


----------



## urchin

https://img216.imageshack.us/img216/8089/mybanner4a9d5559e2c88.jpg


Though I am happy to see other ideas :thumbup:


----------



## RedRose

Oh Urch I love it! Done well :thumbup: Never been to mybannermaker.com, but I might go and have a play.

I've had a MC and a chemical pregnancy before, and I am so scared it's unreal. I wish I had some decent advice for you but I don't know how to handle it myself. I guess it helps to know that there is literally nothing we can do either way. If a pregnancy is destined to thrive, nothing we do will make it budge, and if a pregnancy is destined not to be, then there's nothing we can do to make it stay.

Just got to crack on, so to speak. Keep calm and carry on!


----------



## wlove_happy

Congrats to all of you. I am due 3nd May (Monday) 2010.
I am at 5th week now. First time, nervous, HUNGRY, picky at food. And learning!!


----------



## shawnie

urchin said:


> https://img216.imageshack.us/img216/8089/mybanner4a9d5559e2c88.jpg
> 
> 
> Though I am happy to see other ideas :thumbup:

 Oh thats very pretty!!!!


----------



## LogansMama

Urchin - I had that dream too! I dreamed I had my period soooo bad that I bled all over my clothes! I woke up in a panic and RAN to the bathroom to make sure it was only a dream! SOOOO relieved when it was! (And I'm 32... not too close to 40)

And yup - every time I feel that sensation of CM - I have to run to the bathroom and check. Its super annoying. Total paranoia! Happens a couple times a day at least!


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls. After a chemical last cycle, I now have a tentative :bfp: and will hopefully join you soon. I am waiting for another blood test to confirm that my HCG levels are rising. 

If this one sticks, I will be due on Mother's Day (May 9th)!


----------



## RedRose

Fingers crossed for you BizyBee :hugs:


----------



## urchin

fingers crossed bizybee xxx

glad i'm not the only one logansmama - I'm not usually a paranoid kind of person, but it just feels that this is _so very important_ and there are _so many things_ that can go wrong.....I think maybe I'll settle a bit after my scan, but there again maybe I won't!

Right, I'm going to banner myself up! 
If anyone wants to join me the code is 

(URL=https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/180560-may-babies.html)(IMG]https://img136.imageshack.us/img136/3517/mybanner4a9d5b8d48312.jpg[/IMG)[/URL)

but take all the round brackets out () and replace them with square ones []


----------



## Mrs RC

It seems that there are more May babies each day - its so exciting! Booked my first appointment with Dr this morning - makes it slightly more real! Is on 2 October when I'll (hopefully) be about 9 weeks. I'm on a course with work the week before so can't do any earlier and they dont see you earlier than 8 weeks!!

Its slowly starting to sink in.....

lots of baby glue to all!!


----------



## littlebuddha

I cant get t'banner to work :-( Am I meant to copy the whole code? Or just the first part... xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Im due in may!!!! I think may 15th ish. Can I join you guys?!?


----------



## littlebuddha

hope when was the first day of your last period?  xxx


----------



## hope&faith09

littlebuddha said:


> hope when was the first day of your last period?  xxx

The 8th of August!


----------



## littlebuddha

Yay! :-D xxx


----------



## urchin

littlebuddha said:


> I cant get t'banner to work :-( Am I meant to copy the whole code? Or just the first part... xx

the full code hon, but make sure you replace every single round bracket with a square one

I've gone back and edited the code as it stopped working for me too - should work now!


----------



## erinaimee

hi, i am due 3rd i think. love the banner!!xxx


----------



## littlebuddha

I love the banner i still cant get it to work an i stupid or what haha - ooh! Done it x


----------



## Capsicum

Hello - another May Babe for the thread here. It (whoever "it" is) is saying that I'm due on 10th May. Wow - a long time away!


----------



## mommy43

im due around the 14th by my dates :)


----------



## amy16323

congrats may babies


----------



## punch

not to be a dullard, but where do i find the code for the may babies banner?

S


----------



## Wellington

Greetings! :hi:

According to the doc and his magic wheel, I'm due the 3rd May. I reckon that'll change though as he wasn;t listening when I told him my cycles range from 31-47 days!

I'll have to wait for the first scan to get a more definitive answer.

Wow! So many people so far!


----------



## hope&faith09

Can we start a list! Of everyone and dates due then we can update it and see how many LO's May can be expecting and dates etc and all keep in touch!


----------



## Ollieburger

Hi love the banner. I like the list idea hope&faith09 x


----------



## Bailey

For those that can't quite get it to work right, here's one where you don't have to change anything:

[URL=https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/180560-may-babies.html][IMG]https://img136.imageshack.us/img136/3517/mybanner4a9d5b8d48312.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


Oh, and it looks like my bean is due May 5, though I'm going for a dating ultrasound in a week for a more accurate due date. Just before Mother's Day!


----------



## urchin

how did you do that Bailey??? *full of admiration*


----------



## punch

thanks, urchin! :)


----------



## punch

er, bailey. thank you BAILEY!


----------



## Bailey

Urchin, there is a special code for the forum called "noparse" that you would use like an "img" tag and inside it, it will not translate the code, just display it exactly as you type it. At the very bottom of each page in a thread there is a box named Posting Rules that has a link for each time of codes that are allowed - this one is under the BB Code link.

I'm a computer geek and have put together and moderated more forums than I care to count, so I know all sorts of tricks :p


----------



## maybebaby3

hi i'm having a may baby if all goes well!!! Got my :bfp: yesterday! :happydance:


----------



## RedRose

Love my forum signature!

Looks miles better than it did a few weeks ago :cloud9:


----------



## urchin

My admiration is undiminished Baily :D Yaay for geeks :wohoo:
(I don't s'pose there's a way of turning html on, or flash animations????)

welcome maybebaby :hi: congratulations on your BFP. Good to see you here, we're filling up nicely :D

I'm off to the doctors today to tell her I am with child (not quite _great_ with child - *wonders if you can be _lesser_ with child?*)
It's all starting to feel a bit more real now :D

Glad people like the banner :D


----------



## Mrs RC

There seem to be quite a few of us now - how very exciting!

I have Dr appointment on 2 Oct - seems so far away.....

When do you have scans and stuff?! I know so little about the pregnancy business....


----------



## Taurustot09

i am a may mummy again! due 8th may 2010 :) Lucy was born 14th may 2009 :)


----------



## louisa89

I am due may 9th according to ff :happydance:


----------



## jaccib

I am due 3rd May by my LMP date.

I am still cautious as had 5 M/C's in total since I had my daughter in '97. The last 3 were August 08 @ 10 weeks,March 09 at 6 weeks and June 09 at 5 weeks!! I am 43 as well so obviously a concern too!!

Have had tests done at hospital and told all ok. Midwife did suggest reflexology to me but didn't go down that route until my brother offered to try as he is a reflexologist......did a few sessions on me and OH in July and showed us the points to manipulate. SOOOOOOO it's my little brother We have to thank if this all goes ok!!!!


Am waiting for an appointment for an early scan at 7/8 weeks and I have booked to see the midwife next Tuesday!! FX'd that this will stick. Feel pretty confident ATM but trying not to stress as We are moving house in the next couple of weeks. 

Jacci.xxx


----------



## farah

Only realised now there was this thread... Wouldn't have started a new one at pregnancy buddies if I had noticed. :)

I'm due 1st of May and this will be the first one for both of us. Got my BFP few weeks ago already so have had some time to get used to the thought.

I've had constant nausea for a week now. I don't actually throw up but the horrible nausea is there when I open my eyes in the morning and in the evening before I go to bed again. I thought that this is just what happens to some unlucky ones but then this morning on this other forum one of the other pregnant ladies made my heart skip a beat by telling me she thinks I might be having a molar pregnancy cos my nausea started this early and is constant. And now I feel really really scared of this. Felt really relaxed before and didn't really give much thought to the possibility of miscarriage. I'm really hoping I can get an early scan now to make sure she was wrong.

I'm excited about finding you ladies and can't wait to get to know you.


----------



## jaccib

farah said:


> Only realised now there was this thread... Wouldn't have started a new one at pregnancy buddies if I had noticed. :)
> 
> I'm due 1st of May and this will be the first one for both of us. Got my BFP few weeks ago already so have had some time to get used to the thought.
> 
> I've had constant nausea for a week now. I don't actually throw up but the horrible nausea is there when I open my eyes in the morning and in the evening before I go to bed again. I thought that this is just what happens to some unlucky ones but then this morning on this other forum one of the other pregnant ladies made my heart skip a beat by telling me she thinks I might be having a molar pregnancy cos my nausea started this early and is constant. And now I feel really really scared of this. Felt really relaxed before and didn't really give much thought to the possibility of miscarriage. I'm really hoping I can get an early scan now to make sure she was wrong.
> 
> I'm excited about finding you ladies and can't wait to get to know you.

 

Hey I posted on your thread in Preg buddies too.....this one will have to move on from 1st Tri anyway won't it???
Can't stay in here the whole time can it???:shrug:


----------



## farah

Jacci I had just added you on the list there before posting here. :) And I guess you're right.. it's good to keep that thread there if we get kicked out from the first trimester at some point. :)


----------



## jaccib

farah said:


> Jacci I had just added you on the list there before posting here. :) And I guess you're right.. it's good to keep that thread there if we get kicked out from the first trimester at some point. :)

 

Hey thanks....................we can't be 1st Tri the whole 9 months can we???!!!!!!!!!!!!:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## urchin

Am just back from the doctors - and she was almost as excited as I am! She said 'I'm so glad you booked back in with me; it could've been any of them you were seeing, but this has made my day!' We have been talking baby names and everything! I think I have a schoolgirl crush on my GP lol

I have chosen my hospital and been referred to the midwife.....other than that, nothing to actually do for now. She agrees with me that I should still go for my IVF appointment and said they might even take me straight through for an early scan 

I'm a very happy echinoid today :D


----------



## Bailey

Urchin: as far as HTML goes, 99% of forums keep it turned off because at the optimistic end it gets too easy for people to accidentally break things if they don't close a tag properly, and on the scary end, it's easy for someone malicious to intentionally break things or make the forum work in ways it wasn't intended to. So, it's just best to keep them turned off. Sometimes a few select tags are turned on and that's it.

I'm also glad to see so many people here with May babies! I had the beginnings of morning sickness yesterday and ended up eating a croissant and some Twizzlers for dinner!


----------



## urchin

Yeah that makes sense - it's just I found a fab ticker with a wee embryo floating about on it - but it won't work on here :(

I have no MS yet - I'm really hoping to be one of the lucky few who escape it (though my mum had it pretty much all the way through with me so I'm not holding out much hope!)

I'm hoping for a bumper crop of May Darlings - I am keeping a close eye on the september testing thread over in TTC for :bfp: s


----------



## maybebaby3

Mrs RC said:


> There seem to be quite a few of us now - how very exciting!
> 
> I have Dr appointment on 2 Oct - seems so far away.....
> 
> When do you have scans and stuff?! I know so little about the pregnancy business....

if things where u r work like round here u wil hav a scan abt 12 and 20wks and midwife appointments in between.


----------



## shawnie

I've not seem much with midwifes here... I am sure they are around but I've always just went to a doctor. They aren't talked about here or not at least with me they haven't.

I love the cute banner! Thanks again for making that for us...

I go for my first sono tomorrow. It's an early one so I'm not sure when the one where I can see if there's a heart beat is.

I gained 6lbs since I saw my doctor so I went and got more healthy foods the other day to snack on. Now I lost 3 lbs. I think allot of it was water weight due to drinking so much fluids...I know my doctor is going to lecture me so bad if I start to gain weight too fast. You would think with cutting out sodas, alcohol, and sweets I'd loose a bunch lol


----------



## lelly1984

hi Ladies.....

Can i join in....I got my BFP Satartday night had a doctor appt today to get it confirmed and arrange my booking appt with MW the doctor was lovely but still having to wait for my MW appt :hissy: i wanted to get the appt today but doesnt work like that anymore. I have no idea when im due i just know its May :haha: im REALLY bad with keeping tracks of my periods but gave the doctor roughly 18 till 24th julyish and she gave me the 21st april but i know myself its not going to be until May i done a clear blue test that said 2-3 weeks so im going with that until i get my scan!!! :smug:

I had been feeling sick for roughly week now but just strated to actually be sick this week :happydance: heart burn is killing me most nights and mild period like crams that i am scared of but i guess its normal with our first little boy (who is now 4) we didnt find out till i was 14 weeks 3 days so dont know what to expect:shrug:

Hopefully will be heathy 9 months for us all

xxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bailey

Shawnie: midwives really aren't common to use at all in the US and Canada (where I'm from), but since there's such a huge number of UK folks on these boards, you get used to hearing about them a lot ;) I'm just going with my GP for now since it seems it would take forever and a day to get into an ob/gyn around here.


----------



## RedRose

Ah man, to not find out till 14 weeks would be bliss! Missing out all the scary stuff!

Bit off topic I know, but I went to see Inglourious Basterds at the cinema today, and it was brilliant! Recommend it :thumbup:


----------



## Blossom9

Hi All, hope its ok for me to join. I found out this week that I am expecting a May baby too!! I can't wait! :flower:


----------



## urchin

Welcome Lelly and Blossom - the more the merrier! :D

I went to see inglorious basterds last week RedRose and loved it too - was all the better for seeing it at the Electric Cinema in Brum (a fab place with leather sofas at the back where you can text your drink and nibbles orders :D ) it's a bit more expensive for the good seats but well worth it.


----------



## babyhope

Hi ladies!!! I am so happy to be here!!! I had been testing since 9dpo and was getting very faint lines, but I didn't want to get my hopes too high since I had a chemical pregnancy last month, but I kept testing and my lines have gotten so much darker!!! I am at 13dpo right now and going by my ovulation day I am due May 14, 2010!!!!

:dust:STICKY BABY DUST PLEASE:dust:


----------



## urchin

yaaay for babyhope! (and i've got everything crossed for stickydust too :D )


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi Urchin ... are you from Birmingham?!? hehe I live well near birmingham!!! x x x


----------



## urchin

Well, I'm _from_ leicestershire, but living in Brum :D

Whereabouts in shropshire are you?


----------



## fluffyblue

Glad to see you all doing well and some really positive stories re chemicals then BFP next cycle so who knows may come back soon...... heres hoping xxx


----------



## urchin

would be fab to see you back soon FB xxx


----------



## Mrs RC

There are so many of us now - and getting more by the day! Its so exciting! Hubby bought new car today and the only question I could think of to ask the seller was can you fit a baby seat in it!!

I've not got any symptoms at the mo - few cramps in the evening but nothing too bad....maybe it'll stay like this?!


----------



## babyhope

fluffyblue said:


> Glad to see you all doing well and some really positive stories re chemicals then BFP next cycle so who knows may come back soon...... heres hoping xxx

Good Lucky fluffyblue!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Well my parents live near Shirley but me and oh are living in shropshire near shrewsbury!!! I feel so bloated!


----------



## BizyBee

:cry: I have to leave you girls. Sadly, I am having another chemical. xx


----------



## punch

noooooo! i'm so, SO sorry bizybee! my thoughts are with you.


----------



## shawnie

Oh Bizzy I am soo sorry hun... HUGS!!!!!


----------



## babyhope

BizyBee said:


> :cry: I have to leave you girls. Sadly, I am having another chemical. xx

Oh I am so sorry BizyBee:hugs:
You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## babyhope

Hey ladies! OMG!!! My emotions/hormones have been all over the place...seriously it seems everything my hubby does or says is making me go nuts!!! For the past two days he has been getting on my nerves, which then makes me pick fights and then I start crying and then I feel ok, then it starts all over again:wacko: Seriously I am kinda of being a HUGE GROUCH!!! Anyone else kind of hormonal/emotional???

My breasts are starting to feel tender now, I am 13dpo, not extremely painful but it's now uncomfortable to lay on them. And I am super tired, yesterday I actually took a mini nap:sleep:


----------



## Mrs RC

BizyBee said:


> :cry: I have to leave you girls. Sadly, I am having another chemical. xx

Oh so sad BizyBee - hope you are OK. 
xx


----------



## farah

So sorry BizyBee! Sending lots of hugs to you!

MrsRC so cute you've been asking about the baby seat. :) It's lovely when first things like that happen that you find yourself saying something about the baby out loud. I find the nicest thing to think about is that next May I can hopefully celebrate my first mother's day (we have it in May where I'm from).

Babyhope - I'm definitely overemotional as well.. I start crying really easily. Can't watch ER or Grey's anatomy at the moment cos I would cry all the time with babies and bigger kids hurting themselves or dying. Or anyone hurting themselves or feeling sad or anything!! And I've got the same thing with boobs. Feels like they weigh a ton and sleeping on my tummy is not very comfy.


----------



## Mrs RC

Hi Farah - we've only told parents and brothers/sisters about preganacy so far so it was quite exciting to say it out loud to someone else - and the fact it was a stranger we were buying a car from meant it didn't really matter they knew!

Hubby really wanted a sporty car and we saved up the money then found out I was pregnant! I didn't really think it was fair to make him buy a family car just yet so said he could buy his fast car (is a Renault Clio sport 182 or something - basically a hot hatch thingy...) and then in 8 or 9 months if we can't get sproglett in we'll change it. 

Apparently you can get racing car baby seats...


----------



## Ivoryapril

Hi ladies, just found out this morning. Should be due May 17th! x


----------



## Mrs RC

Congrats Ivoryapril!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey girlies ... so how is everyone feeling? Im tired and feel nauseus in the mornings and still feeling bloated! When is evreyone going to tell their families? (This is going to be difficult for me!!! ) and how are you going to tell them? 

Lots of Love x x x


----------



## Mrs RC

I told my Mum and Dad and sisters and Hubby told his parents and brother on the day we found out (Monday!)

They were super excited for us!!

We will tell Granparents after first appointment which for me is at 9 weeks on 2 Oct. 

We will tell friends after first scan (if I can hold it in that long!!!!)

Hope it goes well when you tell your parents!!
xx


----------



## jolou

I phoned my mum as soon as i done the test as i was home alone, and phoned her again when i done the 2nd,3rd,4th lol then my sis rang and i couldnt help but tell her as she was the only one who knew we were planning on trying. As soon as i told mark he went and told his sis and parents, i told my aunt and my grandad a few days later and my best friend. waiting till the first scan at least to tell anyone else who is interested.

Not feeling too bad today, not had any sickness or anything! i very much doubt its stopped tho, its still to early in the day really lol getting the same old pulling nd strechty feelings, im just glad the school hols are over and i have a whole day to myself to take it easy :D


----------



## Bailey

I've told all my immediate family already and am planning on telling my extended at a family bbq this weekend. 

I've been feeling pretty ok. No real nausea to speak of yet, but the past few days I've in general just really been put off most food. I'm still eating because I "should" but nothing is all that appealing.


----------



## littlebuddha

I told my parents and brother, OH has told his parents, waiting until first scan before telling the rest of the family and our friends xx


----------



## hope&faith09

I think we are waiting another couple of weeks to tell my parents as they are going on holiday! ... not sure how they are going to take it but i guess its my life so i need to do what feels right for me?


----------



## LogansMama

Hello May mommas! I went to the doctor yesterday. It was as expected... I'm still pregnant (LOL), confirmed by a Pee Test. Had an early scan, but couldn't see much but a sac at this point. Lots of blood work... I am going back on the 14th to get another U/S. Should be able to see a heartbeat by then, since I'll be 7 weeks.... 

On the down side -I have a horrible chest cold. AND that makes my asthma horrible. With Logan I had to be hospitalized twice for it. I am really hoping things go better this time, but pregnancy seems to make the asthma all the worse for me! So - last night my chest was getting really tight. Gave myself 2 breathing treatments, then another this morning. They really didn't help. Called my OB - who told me to go to the ER. UM - NOOO! Not going to the ER. SO - I went to the Urgent Care instead. (half the time and all the same treatments, 10X less money, and 100X less germs) Urgent Care fixed me up with a shot of steroids in the ass, a stronger breathing treatment. Then sent me home with a scrip for antibiotics, and steroids. I'm bummed about the steroids cause they will make me gain like 5-10 lbs in the week that I have to take them. BUT - its either that or not being able to breathe... so I guess I have no choice. Its really upsetting me to have to take all these meds - especially so early in this pregnancy. I know its pretty safe, as I had to do all this with Logan, and he came out just fine, but still... I was a few weeks farther along with him. Wish me luck that it all works out okay. 

Oh - and as for telling people - I told my whole family yesterday after my appointment. Hope I didn't jinx anything.... fingers crossed!


----------



## shawnie

LogansMama said:


> Hello May mommas! I went to the doctor yesterday. It was as expected... I'm still pregnant (LOL), confirmed by a Pee Test. Had an early scan, but couldn't see much but a sac at this point. Lots of blood work... I am going back on the 14th to get another U/S. Should be able to see a heartbeat by then, since I'll be 7 weeks....
> 
> On the down side -I have a horrible chest cold. AND that makes my asthma horrible. With Logan I had to be hospitalized twice for it. I am really hoping things go better this time, but pregnancy seems to make the asthma all the worse for me! So - last night my chest was getting really tight. Gave myself 2 breathing treatments, then another this morning. They really didn't help. Called my OB - who told me to go to the ER. UM - NOOO! Not going to the ER. SO - I went to the Urgent Care instead. (half the time and all the same treatments, 10X less money, and 100X less germs) Urgent Care fixed me up with a shot of steroids in the ass, a stronger breathing treatment. Then sent me home with a scrip for antibiotics, and steroids. I'm bummed about the steroids cause they will make me gain like 5-10 lbs in the week that I have to take them. BUT - its either that or not being able to breathe... so I guess I have no choice. Its really upsetting me to have to take all these meds - especially so early in this pregnancy. I know its pretty safe, as I had to do all this with Logan, and he came out just fine, but still... I was a few weeks farther along with him. Wish me luck that it all works out okay.
> 
> Oh - and as for telling people - I told my whole family yesterday after my appointment. Hope I didn't jinx anything.... fingers crossed!

you just made me feel so much better lady. I just had an early scan today too and all that shown was a sac... I wont be able to get another scan for another 3 or 4 weeks though.. Sorry your sick hun, hope you feel better soon...


I told my immediate family the day I found out. I need support after the last time around. Just not telling the rest of the family n friends for a while till things are clear...


----------



## LogansMama

shawnie- Sorry they are making you wait 3 or 4 weeks to go back, but at least by the time you do, you KNOW you will see something! I will still only be 7 weeks, so it might STILL be too early... that will really bite if I still can't see anything! 

My doc is really good though - she said if I was "nervous" I could come back in a week, and we "might see a little bit more", or I could come back in 2 weeks and "we would def see more". I opted for the half way point, 10 days later, and I'll be 7 weeks on the nose. Then if we STILL can't see much, I'm certain she'll have me come back again.

I got my first US with Logan at 8 weeks 3 days, and could clearly see a baby and heartbeat.


----------



## shawnie

Logansmama, that's reasuring to hear, thank you. Seems like were going through the similar thing around the same time. Sounds like you have a really cool doctor.... =) My next doctors visit is the 11th so not too long to wait for that...


----------



## babyhope

I told my mom yesterday, but I told her not to tell anyone and not to get excited until after I visit the doctor...she doesn't know about my chemical pregnancy last month, but I am still trying to be cautious! Telling her not to get excited really did take the fun out of it though so I think after I get an ok from the doctor (Sept.15) it will be like telling her for the first time:happydance: She really wants another grandbaby!!! As soon as I get the ok from the doctor I think I will start telling everyone!!!

:dust:STICKY BABY DUST TO ALL OF US:dust:


----------



## maybebaby3

BizyBee said:


> :cry: I have to leave you girls. Sadly, I am having another chemical. xx

aww :hugs: and :dust: and hopefully u will b back here in the 1st tri b4 long xxx


----------



## maybebaby3

i havent told any1 (apart from you girlies here!) so only me and hubby know. i have booked a private ultrasound app 4 2wks time so if that goes well will tell people then. here u have 2 go private if u want 2 b seen b4 10-12 wks and i'd like the reassurance that all seems well.


----------



## nickysdestiny

Wow you ladies have a ton of pages for me to go through!!! I just found out on the 3rd that I am preggers again!!! so excited and slightly nervous too being I have had 2 m/c in the past year or so. But God is good!! This pregnancy is already different....I usually have the biggest sweet tooth ever and now, I can't too anything too sweet. We had chinese the other night and I found myself enjoying the soy sauce out of the plastic baggy :blush: AND best of all, I am actually starting to get MS, well nausea anyways and I NEVER had that before :happydance::happydance::happydance:

my EDD is May 7th


----------



## laney_1981

Hi All

Signed up a few weeks ago and have been reading threads but too scared to write anything.

I wonder if it would be ok to join you. I just found out on the 3rd Sept that I am expecting. Was 6 days late but nothing unusual for me. Only took the test because I was going to the drs for another reason and didn't want to be prescribed anything that wouldn't be allowed in pregnancy.

My DH and I were absolutely shocked as never thought the test would be positive.:happydance: We had been trying since May this year, I really thought it would take longer due to my increased weight.

I am absolutely estatic but very worried as this is our first and I really don't know what to expect. Since I found out 2 days ago, I can't stop thinking negatively. I have had very wierd discharge- yellow and changes between moist and currdled looking (sorry TMI).:growlmad: Tonight I have also been having little stabbing pains that come and go. Also feel a little nauseous and not eating as much (but maybe thats a good thing for me anyway)

Its great to be on this forum and hear how everyone else is feeling.

I think I am 5+1 and by my estimates due mid May 2010- really hope everything works out ok and this nine months is happy and healthy for us all


----------



## LogansMama

Welcome NickysDestiny and laney! Congrats on your BFPs! So exciting right?? 

Nicky - I am sending you lots of sticky dust and am glad to hear this time seems different for you!!

Laney - I think everything you are describing sounds totally normal! Try not to worry too much and just enjoy the rollercoaster of a ride this will be!

When do you girls go in for your first doc appts?


----------



## LogansMama

Oh - and update on me: I am feeling MUCH better. The meds are working wonders for my cold and asthma. And I'm trying not to stress too much about having to take them this early on. I took them while I was pregnant with Logan, but I was already in the 2nd trimester, so it has me a little worried now... I am just hoping the doctors know what they are saying when they tell me its okay! 

Anyhow - its such a relief to be feeling better. 

My chicken is almost ready.... can't wait to eat. It smells yummy! And I'm having sweet potato and green beans too! EXCITED!


----------



## RedRose

Hello everyone :wave:

Glad you are feeling better Logansmama.

I have been having waves of nausea which is very exciting. Can't wait to actually be sick! Those of you who have been through this before are now thinking I am very silly lol!

I'm finding work really hard at the moment, it's been really stressful. I'm going to have to go in today on my day off and sort out some staff who have been playing up, could really do without it at the moment. I also have to commute to London on Friday, and have a three day long conference later this month and do a presentation in front of 300 people.

I just want to hide under my duvet and wait for 12 weeks! Help!


----------



## seekingbaby#1

Just want 2 say congrats 2 everyone!!!!!!!! Although I'm still in my first tri this has been an amazing journey. From seeing that bfp then seeing the baby's heartbeat, I will never 4get those moments. We are all very lucky to be here (pregnant) so many women would die to be in our shoes.... I'm wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months full of memories and pictures to share with your loved ones and child.


----------



## lily123

Hey everyone :D
Congratulations to you all!

i just found out i'm due may 4th 2010.... exited!
xxxx


----------



## maybebaby3

we are finding it v hard 2 keep this pregnancy a secret and have a feeling that we will at least tell our parents in a week or so. have been knackered but that's not surprising as i already have 2 little ones 2 run after! lol can't wait til i have a scan. if there's a heartbeat i will feel much more confident! hope u r all feeling fine and enjoying this early stage of pregnancy, though i can't wait 2 b a bit further along and have a nice little bump!!!


----------



## laney_1981

Thanks for your kind thoughts loganmama and glad to hear that you are feeling better.

When I went to the docs she asked me which hosp I wanted my antenatal care to be with and has booked me in but I have to wait on that coming through. She told me i would probably hear around week 8-10. So will just have to wait and see. How did everyone else get their appointment?


----------



## Melissa_M

Hey girls, I'm due May 15th!!! May is one of my favourite months (our wedding anniversary is May 31st), now it's going to be even more special!!!


----------



## littlebuddha

congratulations Melissa :-D xx


----------



## lola1985

im due may 14th, after a m/c in june this year, may 14th can not come fast enough for me x x


----------



## Sparkledust09

My baby is due on 16th May 2010 I just found out today I'm very excited! xxx


----------



## Wellington

I'm going to have to tell my mum tonight.
Even at the ripe old age of 32 my mum still lives with me for 3 days a week to look after little'n (she's just started nursery for the other 2) and hubby is away all week.
Don't think I can keep it away from her for much longer. Even if something were to go wrong.... I think I'd rather her knowing - even if it was to get some mental space.

Other than that - we're going to try to hang on for at least 10-12 weeks (hubby blabbed it last time, so I won't be holding my breath!)

Well done all the other May babies - wow, there are certainly lots of us already!


----------



## mummy78

Hi Ladies, Im due May 8th so excited but trying to keep it a secret for a while so good to share it with you all!!! Congrats everyone.


----------



## babyhope

lola1985 said:


> im due may 14th, after a m/c in june this year, may 14th can not come fast enough for me x x

Hey sweetie I am due May 14th too!!!


----------



## babyhope

CONGRATULATIONS TO EVERYONE WHO HAS GOTTEN THEIR :bfp:!!!

:dust:STICKY BABY DUST TO AL OF US:dust:


----------



## maybebaby3

Melissa_M said:


> Hey girls, I'm due May 15th!!! May is one of my favourite months (our wedding anniversary is May 31st), now it's going to be even more special!!!

i'm due may 15th 2 by my calculations!!!


----------



## urchin

Wow! I've been away for the weekend, and look how many people have joined us!
So, welcome to Ivoryapril, nickysdestiny, laney, lily, melissa, lola, sparkledust anf mummy78 .... move along the bus now laydeez, there'll be more arriving soon!

Very sorry to hear Bizybee's news though :(

I've had a fab weekend at my birthday party weekend - drinking alcohol-free beer (only 2 people noticed)
The cramps are now fewer and further between, but I'm now getting little stabbing pains (like stitch) in my left side and worrying that it's the first signs of an eptopic :(

As for the telling people question - we are going to wait til after our 8 week scan to tell close family, and 12 week scan to tell everyone else


----------



## laney_1981

Hello ladies

I told my mum and dad tonight and they are absolutely over the moon. Will tell the rest of the close family this week and then everyone else nearer the 10-12 mark.

We just couldn't keep it to ourselves any longer


----------



## Melissa_M

maybebaby3 said:


> Melissa_M said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, I'm due May 15th!!! May is one of my favourite months (our wedding anniversary is May 31st), now it's going to be even more special!!!
> 
> i'm due may 15th 2 by my calculations!!!Click to expand...

That's awesome!!! We can be bump buddies :) I already have a couple but I would love another one with my exact due date!!!!


----------



## AmeliahJoy

due May 9th according to baby-gaga.com!


----------



## LogansMama

Welcome to all the new ladies! Shall we try to make a list of everyone and the due dates? I'll volunteer to do it... and try my best to keep up with it!


----------



## punch

i was thinking about making a list, but i don't know that i'm responsible enough to keep up with it. 

so thanks logansmama! :)


----------



## LogansMama

Okay - So as I was going back to look up everyones dates, I think I read someone else was making a list...so is there one? If so - I don't know where!

Anyhow - here is the one I made... feel free to let me know if I missed anyone, or if dates have changed or I got them wrong, and I'll fix them up...

*MAY 2010 BABY DUE DATES:*

*May 1st* 
curlew
farah
vixta

*May 2nd*
gixxgirl06
Mrs A
Ollieburger

*May 3rd*
erinaimee
Hen
jaccib
LogansMama
LSU25
socophoenix
Wellington
wlove_happy

*May 4th*
lily123
Lizzieredrup
loobo83
marie-louise
Miss-Boo
MRSPNJ
sammywhammy

*May 5th*
Bailey
RedRose
Urchin

*May 6th*
LauraW

*May 7th*
BrightEyes
jolou
Kelly87
laney_1981
Mrs RC
nickysdestiny
sambam
shawnie

*May 8th*
Emarismummy
mummy78
Taurustot09
laney_1981


*May 9th*
AmeliahJoy
louisa89
punch

*May 10th*
Su B

*May 11th*
kikaypoxels

*May 12th*
littlebuddha

*May 13th*

*May 14th*
babyhope
lola1985
mommy43

*May 15th*
hope&faith09
maybebaby3
Melissa_M
Need-pink

*May 16th*
Sparkledust09
cheekygrin

*May 17th*
Cactusgirl
Ivoryapril
malpal

*May 18th*
Tink&PeterPan 
LeaArr 

*May 19th*
sandrass
Gypsy_Punk 


*May 20th*
amanda09
Cateyes

*May 21st*
spencerbear

*May 22nd*

*May 23rd*

*May 24th*
JIGGY

*May 25th*

*May 26th*

*May 27th*

*May 28th*

*May 29th*

*May 30th*

*May 31st*

​


----------



## babyhope

This is awesome Logansmama!!! Thank you so much!!! I was hoping we'd get one of these, this is so much easier than trying to scroll through the thread over and over!! Thanks again!!:happydance:


----------



## AmeliahJoy

thank you logansmama!! :hugs:


----------



## RedRose

How is everyone feeling this morning?

I've got the dentist at 9.10 and I'm bricking it. There's something very painful going on at the back of my mouth and it's going to end with injections and drills :shock:


----------



## jaccib

Bless you...I hate dentists too!! Hope it goes ok.

I feel fine today,sleeping REALLY well even after having 2 hours in the afternoon I can go to bed at 9 and sleep till 7!!!! The tiredness has really started to floor me now,had a bout of MS but it seems to have left me for now!!! VERY hungry ALL the time can't seem to stop eating!!!:shrug:
I have had to wear a bra 24/7 since 21st August!!!!!! Everytime I turned over in bed the pain woke me up!!!:haha:

Love the list.....it's growing rapidly don't you all think??? 
Love the fact a few are due on my birthday(14th) and my Daughters(15th)!!!! 

I have my appointment with the midwife tomorrow at 3.15 and an early scan on thursday at 9.30 am.........really hope it is all ok....feel pretty confident right now but will be a quivering wreck before We go!!!


Jacci.xxx


----------



## Mrs RC

Love the list - there are so many of us now!

Feeling a bit under the weather at the moment...hopefully it will pass.

Saw my Mum and Dad last night - they are so excited about being grandparents!!

xx


----------



## cheekygrin

I'll be due around 16th May. Got first obstetric appoint in mid oct. So excited, yet feeling so innept. I just don't know what to ask and what to expect. Oh and my husband has won a job interstate so he won't be there to calm my nerves! Yikes!


----------



## mummy78

Really good reading everyone messages. I have a 7 yr old but feel like im having my 1st again. Think i forgotten everything. Glad im not the only one having cramps/pains.
Have booked my midwife appt for thurs 17th...hope no one i know sees me as its still a secret, people in my small village are soooo nosey!! 
Still doesnt feel real.


----------



## mummy78

Forgot to add, thanks logansmama, list is great!!


----------



## maybebaby3

Melissa_M said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa_M said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, I'm due May 15th!!! May is one of my favourite months (our wedding anniversary is May 31st), now it's going to be even more special!!!
> 
> i'm due may 15th 2 by my calculations!!!Click to expand...
> 
> That's awesome!!! We can be bump buddies :) I already have a couple but I would love another one with my exact due date!!!!Click to expand...

yeah would love 2 b ur bump buddy!!!:hugs:


----------



## amanda09

May 20th


----------



## sandrass

I havent seen a doctor yet but I beleive I would be due around May 19th:D Just got my :bfp: (5 of them lol) yesterday at 10 or 11 DPO :D


----------



## malpal

Thought i'd better pop in here being as i've just got my bfp|!!!!!!!!

Quick look on internet due date calculator tells me i'm due may 17th!!! 

congrats to everyone xxx


----------



## Melissa_M

Congrats malpal and sandrass!!!! That's awesome :)

maybebaby3: check out my sig :D


----------



## LogansMama

Congrats to our recent May Mommy additions! I think I updated the list correctly. Let me know if I missed you or need to fix anything!

As for me... 6 weeks on the nose, and I am waking up every hour during the night to pee. NOT FUN! I can't sleep at all if I have to pee... so literally, I was up at least 10 times last night!


----------



## malpal

Oh i had forgot about the joys of pregnancy! Lets just hope my toilet trips co-incide with tucking Lexie back in or i can see a very tiring 9 months ahead! 

As this pregnancy was a bit of a surpise i haven't been taking any folic acid. When i was pregnant with Lexie i took the sanatogen mum to be ones. Which is the best to take at the minute??

xx


----------



## farah

malpal - I'm taking those sanatogen mum to be ones as well. I went really carefully through all the ones in Boots and thought that one was definitely the best. I don't understand why some other ones had massive doses of vitamins. Like some of them had something like 700% of your daily need of vitamin C and some other vitamins. If you need 100% , why would you want to take more. I'm a bit cautious with vitamins anyway since we've been told at med school that vitamins can actually be really dangerous if you take too much of them. So ladies.. don't overdo it!

I'm still feeling sick as ever. Really excited about the first appointment to see the midwife.. that's tomorrow! Yay!


----------



## BrightEyes

HI there! 

I'm due on May 8th! 

Like a lot of you, it still doesn't feel real, although we have told the grandparents - it's good to have someone to talk to about it all! I can't wait to tell everyone! :happydance:


----------



## Capsicum

Bailey said:


> For those that can't quite get it to work right, here's one where you don't have to change anything:
> 
> [URL=https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/180560-may-babies.html][IMG]https://img136.imageshack.us/img136/3517/mybanner4a9d5b8d48312.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> Oh, and it looks like my bean is due May 5, though I'm going for a dating ultrasound in a week for a more accurate due date. Just before Mother's Day!

Doh. I just CANNOT successfully get the Babes of May banner in my signature! I cut and paste the code as displayed above into my sig, saved it - but to no avail! Also no luck with trying to copy code for a ticker in there. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong? (I've been to the help bit but it's not telling me any more info!).


----------



## laney_1981

Hi, I just realised that when I first posted I didn't say when I was due and would love to join the ever growing list. I think by my calculations I am due around May 7th.


----------



## Mrs RC

laney_1981 said:


> Hi, I just realised that when I first posted I didn't say when I was due and would love to join the ever growing list. I think by my calculations I am due around May 7th.

Hi my calculations also gave me May 7th so we could be bump buddies!

I have first Dr appointment on 2 October - have you sorted any appointments out yet?!
xx


----------



## shawnie

Su B said:


> Bailey said:
> 
> 
> For those that can't quite get it to work right, here's one where you don't have to change anything:
> 
> [URL=https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/180560-may-babies.html][IMG]https://img136.imageshack.us/img136/3517/mybanner4a9d5b8d48312.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> Oh, and it looks like my bean is due May 5, though I'm going for a dating ultrasound in a week for a more accurate due date. Just before Mother's Day!
> 
> Doh. I just CANNOT successfully get the Babes of May banner in my signature! I cut and paste the code as displayed above into my sig, saved it - but to no avail! Also no luck with trying to copy code for a ticker in there. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong? (I've been to the help bit but it's not telling me any more info!).Click to expand...

 Hmmm I just looked over the link and it matches the one I have. Not sure what would cause it to now show up..


----------



## shawnie

laney_1981 said:


> Hi, I just realised that when I first posted I didn't say when I was due and would love to join the ever growing list. I think by my calculations I am due around May 7th.

 Yay thats the same day as me =)))) congrats!


----------



## shawnie

Mrs RC said:


> laney_1981 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I just realised that when I first posted I didn't say when I was due and would love to join the ever growing list. I think by my calculations I am due around May 7th.
> 
> Hi my calculations also gave me May 7th so we could be bump buddies!
> 
> I have first Dr appointment on 2 October - have you sorted any appointments out yet?!
> xxClick to expand...

RC I am too! lol how exciting and fun!
right before mothers day!


----------



## Capsicum

Ah - think I've managed to get the ticker and Darling Babes of May banner on to my signature now. Ignore previous post. :dohh:


----------



## shawnie

Yay you did it =)


----------



## urchin

:cry: I'm not on the list :cry:

Theres a big beautiful list of May due dates, an' an' an' I looked on the 5th and I wasn't there, an' an' an' then I looked up and down the whole list an' i w-w-wasn't anywhere :cry:


----------



## jolou

hey, how is everyone today? 
ive had my first day of feeling really fat and bloated to the point i got in a mood because my fave combats feel too tight! arghh :'( then had to see if my dress fits for a funeral on wednesday so no doubt tomorrow il be in the shops looking for something suitable.

on a brighter note tho sophie was is off school this week to let the nursery kids settle in on their own so we had a lovely day out with the OH too.


----------



## babyhope

Hey ladies!! Morning sickness hasn't really hit me yet, just feel a little nauseous every now and then, but not throwing up or anything. The only thing that is bugging me, is the bloatedness, it's like everything I eat makes me feel bloated!! And it's not because I've eaten to much, because I remember specifically thinking "oh I feel good, not too much and not too little" but then about an hour later I feel beyond bloated!!!


----------



## urchin

i'm also massively bloating when I eat - annoying isn't it?
still, not as annoying as _not being pregnant_ :D


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone! Hope you are all well.

The dentist went much better than expected. I've had one tooth that has been really hurting when I eat and drink, I thought for sure it would need a filling, but apparently not! They are just super sensitive, so I've got some new tooth paste and a new tooth brush. So that's cool.

Have been really tired, and taking advantage of my day off by having a nap this afternoon :blush: Feeling quite sick now too. Everything smells BAD! Money smells, my car smells, my bookmark smells...

Love it :thumbup: haha!


----------



## maybebaby3

Melissa_M said:


> Congrats malpal and sandrass!!!! That's awesome :)
> 
> maybebaby3: check out my sig :D

yey! :thumbup:


----------



## babyhope

urchin said:


> i'm also massively bloating when I eat - annoying isn't it?
> still, not as annoying as _not being pregnant_ :D

I know!!! I am almost happy to have symptoms...makes this pregnancy all the more real:happydance:


----------



## curlew

Hi folks

Not been feeling so queasy today nor so tired but that could be something to do with the 11 hours sleep that I had last night lol.

Thanks for doing the list Logansmama great to see so many may babies due. Sticky baby dust to all :dust:


----------



## LogansMama

Urchin - I don't know how I missed you! SO sorry. You are officially pregnant now! LOL.

I updated a few other names too.... :) Man - this could become a full time job! :)

I am starting to feel pregnant now for sure. A few waves of nausea today. Nothing too bad, but enough to remind me that I'm growing a baby. Hope that it stays like that and doesn't get worse! Oh - and I swear I'm like a bloodhound with my sense of smell. Its crazy. I can smell EVERYTHING - and it mostly smells yucky. :)


----------



## urchin

Fankoo Fankoo LogansMama :wohoo: I is now offishully preggers :D


----------



## Bailey

Woops - sorry to be AWOL so long ladies! I've been reading, just not posting. I'm glad to see so many new May Mummies joining us :D

On my own news, I weighed myself today and had LOST 3 lbs this past week! No wonder I was so frickin tired all the time! In my bid to try and only eat healthy things, on top of frequent nausea that kept me from eating as often as normal, I didn't get nearly enough! So today, me and the DH went out for some WAFFLES! (well that was the plan... the restaurant we went to didn't have any on their All-Day-Breakfast menu so I settled for french toast). DH has agreed that he would rather I over-eat and put on a few unnecessary pounds than to see me so tired all the time and potentially put our baby at risk. 

And in other news - I am thinking more about making my own blog outside of B&B to chart my progression since I have family that would be very interested to keep up as well. Did I already post that here? Either way, it's just a matter of putting it together, hopefully I'll find the time during the week or maybe next weekend.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## LogansMama

Bailey - Sorry you didn't get your waffles! French Toast sounds yummy too though! Now is not the time to be losing weight - although there is certainly nothing wrong with eating healthy... Even still - don't be surprised if you STILL feel exhausted a lot - no matter what you're eating. Its tiring to grow a baby!! I was reading that in the first trimester we only need about an extra 150 or so calories a day... thats nothin...

As for me - I have become SCALE OBSESSED! I gained FIFTY pounds with DS, and I am NOT gonna do that again! 

I was 123 lbs pre-pregnancy with DS. Right now I'm 132lbs. So I'm already starting off heavier. I didn't weigh 132lbs when pregnant with DS, until around week 13! Hopefully, I can maintain this weight until AT LEAST then... hopefully a bit longer!

I was 170 lbs when I gave birth to DS. I'd like to not be more than 155lbs when I give birth this time... which means I have to stay in that 20-25 lb range... We'll see... I'm just gonna try to be really careful about what I eat, and try to stay as active as I can.... easy to say in the beginning while I'm still feeling good. Gets harder when the nauseau kicks in, only bad food sounds appealing, and activity sounds like torture!


----------



## sandrass

Ummmm stupid question :blush:

Where is the list? I cant find it


----------



## sandrass

Nm! I found it :D


----------



## malpal

Morning ladies, how is everyone doing?

Still in a bit of shock and keep checking the test to see if the lines are still there!
Am hugely tired this morning as dd is teething at the minute so have been up most of the night with her! She had a high temperature and was sweating and the smell made me feel soooooo sick! I then cried to my husband that i was a terrible mum because my daughter was making me feel sick!!! 
Got to call the doctors this morning but not sure if i need to get an appointment with him or if they will just tell me to wait untill 8 weeks for an appointment with the midwife. 
With Lexie i had an appointment with the doctor but not sure if that is just because she was my 1st. 

Well have a good day ladies & beans xxxx


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning Ladies ... sorry havent been in for a lil while! its still really unreal but i think my lil bean is going to make itself known to me that is growing in there. Was up three times in the night in horrendous constipation pain well low back and stomach, and thiis morning was doing dogs breakfast and threw up so i guess here we go with morning sickness! Is anyone from near shropshire? x x x


----------



## maybebaby3

ah the dreaded morning sickness! but at least is a good sign that all is progressing well. haven't actually been sick myself but have felt nauseaus in the morning. i am hungry all the time 2! yesterday i had a wrap 4 lunch, then a burger at 4 and then steak at 9.30! talk about being a pig. my son convinced me 2 take him 2 burger king as a treat after school so i joined him and had a chicken burger. will stick 2 some chicken and salad 4 dinner 2night tho or i wil end up putting on 4stone b4 the end of the 1st tri, let alone the end of the pregnancy! lol!

hope&faith09 we r due on the same day and so is melissa_m!


----------



## kikaypoxels

Hi! Im due on May 11 2010.. and Im nervous and scared as hell. Im only about 4 weeks pregnant and im worried that I'll get a miscarriage or something.

I take my folic acid and eat healthy, I also avoid too much tiring activities. AAARGH Help
the paranoia is killing me


----------



## Mrs RC

Afternoon all!

I haven't been sick at all yet but am so hungry all the time!!

Boobs are really sore too and have fairly bad headache again today. Trying to drink lots of water so son't get dehydrated but need to wee all the time anyway so water not helping that!!

xx


----------



## maybebaby3

kikaypoxels said:


> Hi! Im due on May 11 2010.. and Im nervous and scared as hell. Im only about 4 weeks pregnant and im worried that I'll get a miscarriage or something.
> 
> I take my folic acid and eat healthy, I also avoid too much tiring activities. AAARGH Help
> the paranoia is killing me

try not 2 stress xxx


----------



## maybebaby3

where do i get the banner 'the darling babes of may' from?


----------



## hope&faith09

I feel like a right pig ... go a 50% off voucher for pizza hut and it would be a shame to not use it. I think my healthy eating will begin at the weekend i need to up my fruit and veg intake! Im taking folic acid and off to the docs in a week to start to discus things ... please lil bean stick! I need bump buddies!!!


----------



## urchin

Hi Maybebaby3 the banner is on page 8 - copy and past the red code into your signature x

Welcome kikaypoxels - the not stressing is hard hon, I think we're all doing it (my current worry is that I'll turn out to be having an ectopic) but the truth is we none of us know til our scans what's going on and we're all keeping everything crossed for the 12 week marker to come and go without incident. Just try not to dwell on all the things that could go wrong, it's hard I know but really as long as you're not eating or drinking the things you shouldn't, not smoking and taking your vitamins, there really isn't much else you can be doing.
xx


----------



## babyhope

hope&faith09 said:


> I feel like a right pig ... go a 50% off voucher for pizza hut and it would be a shame to not use it. I think my healthy eating will begin at the weekend i need to up my fruit and veg intake! Im taking folic acid and off to the docs in a week to start to discus things ... please lil bean stick! I need bump buddies!!!

Hey I want a bump buddy too!!! LOL...we can be bump buddies I think our estimated due dates are only 1 day apart!!!


----------



## jaccib

Anyone wanna be my bump buddy due 3rd May as confirmed by my midwife 2 hours ago!!!!!

Jacci.xxx:hugs:


----------



## babyhope

My boobs have finally started hurting!!! LOL...they have been feeling tender over the last week but yesterday they actually hurt...hurt just being on chest:haha:

I haven't had much MS, just feeling extremely tired and hungry all the time!!


----------



## Cateyes

Hi my DD is May 20th


----------



## malpal

Dug out the sea bands i wore with my 1st today, and think they have helped slightly. Just wearing them though is a huge giveaway so will probably take them off when i start back to work on Thursday. 
As for everything else i feel ok, boobs are aching but not to bad at the min! 
DH came home from work with a massive list of things we need to do! LOL bless him. 
He was all set to get my car up for sale i can have a bigger one, but held him back and he's agreed to wait for a few weeks! 

Have a good evening everyone x


----------



## lola1985

been to the doctors, going to arrange an early reassurance scan for me in a couple of weeks! feel awful still! this metallic taste in my mouth is doing nothing for my m/s!! oh well i wouldnt swap it for the world ! x x


----------



## maybebaby3

hope&faith09 said:


> I feel like a right pig ... go a 50% off voucher for pizza hut and it would be a shame to not use it. I think my healthy eating will begin at the weekend i need to up my fruit and veg intake! Im taking folic acid and off to the docs in a week to start to discus things ... please lil bean stick! I need bump buddies!!!

hi do u want 2 b bump buddies since we r due on same day?


----------



## maybebaby3

jaccib said:


> Anyone wanna be my bump buddy due 3rd May as confirmed by my midwife 2 hours ago!!!!!
> 
> Jacci.xxx:hugs:

i'll be your bump buddy if u want!!! due 12 days after u xxx


----------



## RedRose

Hi everyone!

Feeling really sick today- work was really hard, felt like an 100 hour day!

I keep getting excited when I go to sleep about how sick I'm going to feel in morning :haha: I like that I feel more and more sick each day.

I'm going to re-read that in a few weeks and feel like a right wally, aren't I? :haha:


----------



## babyhope

Hi everyone!! I would like a bump buddy too!!! My estimated due date is May 14, 2010, but I really don't mind if my buddy has a different due date, where all in the same month!!!


----------



## laney_1981

Hi Logansmama

I just went back to have a look at the list and I am not on it- boo hoo!!!:growlmad: Can u put me down for May 7th- thanks!

I'm relatively new to this site and wondered how u make the banners thAt are on most peoples signatures. Also Mrs RC I would love to be bump buddies!

I'm feeling ok today apart from the allday tiredness and short waves of nausea. Still feels all very surreal. 

I wonder when I will get my appointment thro to be booked in.


----------



## mummykel1984

babyhope said:


> Hi everyone!! I would like a bump buddy too!!! My estimated due date is May 14, 2010, but I really don't mind if my buddy has a different due date, where all in the same month!!!

i'll be ur bump buddy if u like?? i'm due 20th may xx


----------



## babyhope

mummykel1984 said:


> babyhope said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!! I would like a bump buddy too!!! My estimated due date is May 14, 2010, but I really don't mind if my buddy has a different due date, where all in the same month!!!
> 
> i'll be ur bump buddy if u like?? i'm due 20th may xxClick to expand...

Yay, I'd love it!!!!


----------



## LogansMama

So - Here is the latest list everyone! I added the newbies and entered in the girls I left out! Kikay- we didn't have anyone for the 11th - so now we do! 
Can't believe how many may babies are on the way! FIFTY-FIVE!



LogansMama said:


> *MAY 2010 BABY DUE DATES:*
> 
> *May 1st*
> curlew
> farah
> vixta
> 
> *May 2nd*
> gixxgirl06
> Mrs A
> Ollieburger
> 
> *May 3rd*
> erinaimee
> Hen
> jaccib
> LogansMama
> LSU25
> socophoenix
> Wellington
> wlove_happy
> 
> *May 4th*
> lily123
> Lizzieredrup
> loobo83
> marie-louise
> Miss-Boo
> MRSPNJ
> sammywhammy
> 
> *May 5th*
> Bailey
> RedRose
> Urchin
> 
> *May 6th*
> LauraW
> 
> *May 7th*
> BrightEyes
> jolou
> Kelly87
> laney_1981
> Mrs RC
> nickysdestiny
> sambam
> shawnie
> 
> *May 8th*
> Emarismummy
> mummy78
> Taurustot09
> laney_1981
> 
> 
> *May 9th*
> AmeliahJoy
> louisa89
> punch
> 
> *May 10th*
> Su B
> 
> *May 11th*
> kikaypoxels
> 
> *May 12th*
> littlebuddha
> 
> *May 13th*
> 
> *May 14th*
> babyhope
> lola1985
> mommy43
> 
> *May 15th*
> hope&faith09
> maybebaby3
> Melissa_M
> 
> *May 16th*
> Sparkledust09
> cheekygrin
> 
> *May 17th*
> Ivoryapril
> malpal
> 
> *May 18th*
> 
> *May 19th*
> sandrass
> 
> 
> *May 20th*
> amanda09
> Cateyes​


----------



## LogansMama

For those of you girls worried about MC - I'm gonna tell you what I heard that helped me relax... My aunt told me this. She is an OB nurse. Basically she says that there are some women that TRY their hardest to MC, throw themselves down stairs, smoke crack - whatever, and go on to have a baby anyhow. Then there are the women that do EVERYTHING right, and are as careful as possible, and still MC. If its meant to be, it will be... and probably nothing you do is gonna "cause" you to MC.... so just relax and enjoy the ride!

I don't know if that will help you relax or not - but it put things into perspective for me... so I thought I'd share.

************************************************************************************

Anyways---
I was fine all day. Craving fast food for dinner so I got Wendys. Yeah - thats the last time I'll ever eat that for the next 9 months! It was sooooo yummy when I ate it, but it TORE me up. Total bathroom problems... And its all I can taste now. Its making me so nauseaus! GROSS!

Other than that though - doing pretty good. No more fast food for me! Guess thats my body's way of telling me I have to eat healthy!


----------



## LogansMama

Sorry to post 3X in a row....but thought I'd ask some "getting to know each other" questions:

Where do you live? 

Is this your first baby? If not, what # child is this for you?

How old are you?

What do you do for work?

What will you do after baby is born? (go back after 8 weeks, 1 year, stay home indefinately, etc...)

*************************************************************************************

My answers:

I live in the US. South Florida.

This is my second baby. My son will turn 4 a month after new baby comes.

I'm 32 now, will be 33 by the time baby is born. 

I am a teacher. I will be home with baby for at least the first 4 months. Not sure if I'll be able to stay home longer than that yet... but I know I'm gonna try! Would like to stay home till baby is at least 1 (thats what I did with DS), but we'll see....


----------



## shawnie

Where do you live? 
Sunny California

Is this your first baby? If not, what # child is this for you?
My first one =)~

How old are you?
I am 38, I'll be 39 when the baby is born.

What do you do for work?
I work from home most the time. 

What will you do after baby is born? (go back after 8 weeks, 1 year, stay home indefinately, etc...)

If I had it my way I'd not work much anymore but with the economy there's really no choice for me. Hoping my mom will come on over a few times a week for a few hours here and there so I can work still. Will see

Thanks Logansmama for that little note. It's so true. Sad but true.


----------



## malpal

Morning Ladies,
Well have been up since 4.00am with dd, who sitill poorly! Damn teeth. TBH having her really takes my mind of worrying about no 2! Feeling good this morning, but my sickness atm is in the evening, dh thinks i do it on purpose to get more sympathy of him! If only he knew!

So in answer to the questions 
Where do you live? 
Midlands / UK

Is this your first baby? If not, what # child is this for you?
This is baby No 2

How old are you?
28

What do you do for work?
Currently on maternity leave with no 1!, but going back part time tomorrow. I am dental nurse.

What will you do after baby is born? (go back after 8 weeks, 1 year, stay home indefinately, etc...)
Back to work for me. Part time with my mum and mum in law having them a day each.

Look forward to getting to know you all.

xxxx


----------



## RedRose

Mornin :flower:

Having sleepless nights at the moment. Seem to be sleep by 9.30, wake up for a wee at 12, wake up for a wee at 4 and then not go back to sleep. Is anyone else sleepless at the moment? Apart from those who have little ones waking them up, bless you!

Here's my questions and answers:

Where do you live?:
Near Chichester in the UK. I live in a big house with my mum and dad downstairs, and my boyfriend and I upstairs. It's a really good set up as the rent is cheap so we can save. Also, my parents are really excited about being grandparents and it will be great having my mum there for the first few confusing weeks!

Is this your first baby?:
Yep! :thumbup:

How old are you?:
23.

What do you do for work?
I'm a retail manager for a high street cosmetics store.

What will you do after baby is born?
Hopefully take a year out if we can afford it. Not really sure. Got a few things in the pipeline if I don't go back to work.




I've got a Dr's appointment this morning, I'm going to ask if I can have an early scan as I've had 2 MC's before and am getting very nervous. I'm not sure if they will, but I can ask I suppose.


----------



## jolou

Where do you live? 
Prestatyn in North wales, moved here 6 months ago from Chester.

Is this your first baby? If not, what # child is this for you?
Nope this will be baby number 2.

How old are you?
27

What do you do for work?
After having sophie i went back to work for a few months but we decided it would be easier for me to stay home untill she went back to school (when i did go back after maternity leave mum had her for me but her ms took a turn for the worse) so was due to start looking for work in august just gone lol well that has taken a back seat lol we honestly didnt think we would concieve as quick as we did! So in short im a stay at home mummy, would like to say lady of leisure but im far too busy for that lol.

What will you do after baby is born? (go back after 8 weeks, 1 year, stay home indefinately, etc...)
Think i will go back to work/look for work when baby is about 1 1/2-2.




Got the dreaded dentist this morning, which is good i guess since i was woken twice in the night with the worst toothache, then its off camping this afternoon for the trip we were supposed to take over the weekend!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey girlies ... yes I would love to be your bump buddy! x x x 

Where do you live? 
Near Birmingham UK. 

Is this your first baby? If not, what # child is this for you?
First baby for me, OH has a four year old we have every other weekend. 

How old are you?
20 ... bubs will arrive about a month before my 21st! 

What do you do for work?
Currently studying for my degree, will hopefully be finished when lo arrives! 

What will you do after baby is born? (go back after 8 weeks, 1 year, stay home indefinately, etc...)
It really depends on money etc, Im hoping to become a teacher so may do an evening course but will prob be a stay at home mummy for a while! 

I have been nauseus off to the bank today. How is everyone ?


----------



## wsmiam

Where do you live? Ireland

Is this your first baby? If not, what # child is this for you?
First baby

How old are you?
30

What do you do for work?
Information Systems Auditor

What will you do after baby is born? (go back after 8 weeks, 1 year, stay home indefinately, etc...)
Go back after Maternity leave which is 26 weeks paid plus 16 weeks unpaid here in Ireland, plus all the public holidays/annual leave. I'll be off for around 46 weeks, which is great.

Currently 6wks 3 days and the morning sickness has only just hit yesterday. Feeling mildly queasy only though so I'm crossing my fingers it doesn't get much worse than that. (wishful thinking I know!)


----------



## kelly87

Hey there im new to the forum but we are expecting our baby may 7th hopefully all goes well for us. 
congrats everyone :D


----------



## jaccib

maybebaby3 said:


> jaccib said:
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna be my bump buddy due 3rd May as confirmed by my midwife 2 hours ago!!!!!
> 
> Jacci.xxx:hugs:
> 
> i'll be your bump buddy if u want!!! due 12 days after u xxxClick to expand...

 

That'll be great!! Your due the day of my Daughters 13th!!!!xx


----------



## Mrs RC

Where do you live? 
London, UK

Is this your first baby? If not, what # child is this for you?
This is baby no. 1!!

How old are you?
26 - 27 when Mini R comes along!!

What do you do for work?
Personal Assistant

What will you do after baby is born? (go back after 8 weeks, 1 year, stay home indefinately, etc...)
I'd like to stay at home but I'm not sure how practical that is yet....

How is everyone this morning?! I'm feeling fine, if a little tired. Haven't got sick or even felt sick yet which is good! 

xx


----------



## maybebaby3

Where do you live? 
Gibraltar (British colony on southern tip of Spain)

Is this your first baby? If not, what # child is this for you?
Nope this will b no 3

How old are you?
31

What do you do for work?
Department of Education - as a teacher in primary school

What will you do after baby is born? (go back after 8 weeks, 1 year, stay home indefinately, etc...)
Would love 2 b a stay at home mum but cant afford it so will b taking at least 1yr, hopefully 2 if finances stretch that far!!!


----------



## Bailey

Where do you live?
Edmonton, Canada

Is this your first baby? If not, what # child is this for you?
Yup, this'll be my first!

How old are you?
24, 25 by the time s/he's born

What do you do for work?
I do government administration and tech support. All in all, a pretty cushy job with good benefits :)

What will you do after baby is born? (go back after 8 weeks, 1 year, stay home indefinately, etc...)
DH and I haven't discussed too indepth whether we're going to have me take the whole year, or have him take 6 months too. While I'm off, if I can find the energy for it, I might just work more on freelance work doing graphic and web design. If I can succeed there, maybe I'll just not go back at all!


----------



## JIGGY

scotland, UK

Is this your first baby? If not, what # child is this for you?
This is baby no. 4!

How old are you?
29

What do you do for work?
work in hotel 

What will you do after baby is born? spend time with my kids and the new baby :)


How is everyone this morning?! I'm feeling sick as a dog and so tired blerugh!!


----------



## Bailey

I know what you mean jiggy! My MS has mostly just been nausea but this morning when I was brushing my teeth, I nearly lost it when my toothbrush went too far back in my mouth and triggered a gag -- which is mostly unusual because I don't usually have a sensitive gag reflex.


----------



## babyhope

Sorry I put this into a thread.


----------



## JIGGY

Bailey said:


> I know what you mean jiggy! My MS has mostly just been nausea but this morning when I was brushing my teeth, I nearly lost it when my toothbrush went too far back in my mouth and triggered a gag -- which is mostly unusual because I don't usually have a sensitive gag reflex.

oh i get tht too lol


----------



## babyhope

:cry: Ladies I feel like crying today! I am being super paranoid about having a miscarriage, and I know it has been addressed before, but I just want to KNOW that this pregnancy is going to be healthy. Yesterday I lifted a heavy box without thinking about it, and nothing happened. But today I feel light cramping or that pulling feeling, and I keep thinking horrible thoughts. I just feel like crying! And then I have NO morning sickness, I am extremely tired and my breasts hurt, but I have no morning sickness....and I try to be rational because during my last pregnancy I didn't have much morning sickness then either, but still I keep thinking "WHAT IF?" I just wish I could feel happy instead of scared. :cry:


----------



## urchin

Where do you live?
Birmingham
(there seems to be a clump of us in the west midlands - yaaaay!)

Is this your first baby? If not, what # child is this for you?
First for me :D

How old are you?
I am very very nearly 40!

What do you do for work?
Staff trainer - mainly social care and health workers

What will you do after baby is born? (go back after 8 weeks, 1 year, stay home indefinately, etc...)
Not done the maths yet - i will have as much time off as we can afford to, but as i'm the main breadwinner it will probably be mr urch who takes longer off


and good evening everyone
this evening I am indulging my first craving - home made maccaroni cheese - yum!


----------



## JIGGY

babyhope said:


> :cry: Ladies I feel like crying today! I am being super paranoid about having a miscarriage, and I know it has been addressed before, but I just want to KNOW that this pregnancy is going to be healthy. Yesterday I lifted a heavy box without thinking about it, and nothing happened. But today I feel light cramping or that pulling feeling, and I keep thinking horrible thoughts. I just feel like crying! And then I have NO morning sickness, I am extremely tired and my breasts hurt, but I have no morning sickness....and I try to be rational because during my last pregnancy I didn't have much morning sickness then either, but still I keep thinking "WHAT IF?" I just wish I could feel happy instead of scared. :cry:


hey hunni ul b ok its norm to feel like tht i have dun with all my last 3 and will no doubt b the same 1s the news has sunk in 
chin up huni ur wee bean will b fine xxxx


----------



## Bailey

Babyhope... most peoples' morning sickness doesn't start until 6 weeks and your ticker only says 4! Give it some time, and just relax! :hug:

I got back a bit ago from an early ultrasound - I got to see the heartbeat! It doesn't look like much else right now, just a dark oval with a lighter oval in it and a very tiny white speck blipping in and out... but I still nearly started crying!


----------



## laney_1981

Well here's some details about me

Where do you live?
i live in Glasgow, Scotland

Is this your first baby? If not, what # child is this for you?
This is my first and I am so excited:happydance:

How old are you?
I am 28, will be 29 by the time our baby arrives.

What do you do for work?
I work for the NHS as a nurse!

What will you do after baby is born? (go back after 8 weeks, 1 year, stay home indefinately, etc...)
I am hoping to have at least 9 months off if I can then will probably go back to work

How is everyone feeling today? I am thinking of telling my boss at the end of this week as have felt exhausted and would like her to know that there is a reason for some of my unproductivity- what do you think?


----------



## laney_1981

kelly87 said:


> Hey there im new to the forum but we are expecting our baby may 7th hopefully all goes well for us.
> congrats everyone :D

Welcome kelly 87, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. We are both due on the same day


----------



## babyhope

JIGGY said:


> hey hunni ul b ok its norm to feel like tht i have dun with all my last 3 and will no doubt b the same 1s the news has sunk in
> chin up huni ur wee bean will b fine xxxx




Bailey said:


> Babyhope... most peoples' morning sickness doesn't start until 6 weeks and your ticker only says 4! Give it some time, and just relax! :hug:

Thanks so much ladies!!! I am definitely feeling better nowO:) I think I was just having a hormonal break down or something!!! LOL...since I've been pregnant my moods have been crazy:haha:


----------



## lola1985

Where do you live?
liverpool, england

Is this your first baby? If not, what # child is this for you?
this will be my first baby but sadly it is my 3rd pregnancy

How old are you?
24, 25 the month after jelly bean is born

What do you do for work?
i am a nurse although have not worked as one since qualifying. i now design and make nappy (diaper) cakes and baby sock bouquets

What will you do after baby is born? (go back after 8 weeks, 1 year, stay home indefinately, etc...)
will be a stay at home mummy n work my nappy cake business will work around that


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev133pr___.png

https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedBoy.gif


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies! I'm so glad I posted those questions. I like getting to know you all better!

*Kelly87* - COngrats! I added you to our list (pg16).

*Redrose* &#8211; I am totally having sleepless nights too! I am tossing and turning all night and waking every hour to pee! Very annoying... cause I am TIRED and all I want to do is SLEEP!

*Hope&Faith* &#8211; You are super young! That&#8217;s good &#8211; you will have lots of energy to chase around the bambino&#8230; unlike us &#8220;old&#8221; ladies in our 30&#8217;s!

*WSmaim* &#8211; I think I need to move to Ireland! 26 weeks paid??? We get ZERO paid&#8230; 12 weeks with insurance covered, that&#8217;s IT! Lucky for me I have my summer off too&#8230; so that helps, but its only 8 weeks! I will be able to use another 4-5 weeks sick time too... All in all - I could potentially stay home until baby is about 8 months old - but 4 months of that will be unpaid. BLAH. 

*Jiggy* - #4 and you are only 29? That&#8217;s impressive! 4 kids is a lot&#8230; I don&#8217;t know how _my_ mom did it - (she has 4 of us!). The more the merrier, but I think I&#8217;m stopping at 2! I suppose once you have 3, 4 won't be too much different. I hear the biggest changes are from 0 to 1, and 1 to 2. After that I hear its all the same... Is that true??

*Lola *&#8211; I have been wanting to learn to make those diaper cakes&#8230; been meaning to try one out for a while now! I had found some directions online, but haven't tested them out yet. My gf is having a shower soon, maybe I'll try before then... Sounds like a fun business&#8230; I love doing "crafty" 
stuff like that!

*Baily* &#8211; Congrats on the heartbeat! I can't wait till my appt on Monday. Thats when I'm supposed to see my bubs heartbeat! Fingers Crossed! I think I'll be able to really relax more once I see it!

So - they are stingy overseas with the U/S's huh? With DS I had like 5. This time I have already had 1. Will have another next week. Def another at 12 and again around 18 weeks too. So thats a minimum of 4... possibly more depending on how my appts go.... I love getting them!

I am considering going for a 3D this time. I never did it with DS. They are so cool, but pricey... so, we'll see!

Anyhow - I think I have been overeating in the afternoon/dinner time, cause the past 2 nights my belly has been so sick in the evening. Not nauseuas, (sp?), just FULL and sick feeling. Tomorrow I don't think I'm gonna eat at night at all!

Other than that though- and the sleeplessness.... I'm feeling pretty good! Can't complain! Knock on Wood it stays like this!


----------



## spencerbear

Hi my name is Emma and ill be due around 21st May

Where do you live?
currently near nottingham but within the mext 4-8 weeks will be living in Hastings

Is this you first baby?
This is my 5th (my eldest is nearly 18)

How old are you?
im 36

What are you doing about work?
Im going to have 2 years at home with my 18 month old and the new baby


----------



## spencerbear

i knew id forget 1 question

What do you do for work?
Im currently an assistant manager in a shop but when i move, ill be unemployed


----------



## RedRose

My GP arranged an early scan for me next Thursday, when I'll be 7 weeks.

This is going to be the longest week ever! :dohh: I'm both nervous and excited.


----------



## kelly87

laney_1981 said:


> kelly87 said:
> 
> 
> Hey there im new to the forum but we are expecting our baby may 7th hopefully all goes well for us.
> congrats everyone :D
> 
> Welcome kelly 87, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. We are both due on the same dayClick to expand...

thanks v much hun... i hope your preegnancy goes well too goo luck to us both :happydance:


----------



## maybebaby3

my dh was kind 2 me and let me have a lie in 2day (it's holiday here as is Gibraltar national day) and now he has taken the kids out 4 a drive so i am sippin my tea and catching up here. will get my arse in gear now and do the :dishes: and join them. have a great day every1 xxx


----------



## Mrs RC

I feel so sick today! Have a really sore throat and feel super ill!!

THink I might be hungry..going to find some lunch now!!

xx


----------



## Capsicum

Bit late off the mark but.....

Where do you live?
London UK

Is this your first baby? If not, what # child is this for you?
Yes, this will be no.1

How old are you?

36 - 37 at due date.

What do you do for work?
I am a Product Manager but resigned last December to focus more seriously on training to be a Nutritional Therapist. I am due to qualify in May 2010 (yup, when bub is meant to be due). I think I am going to have to try and get a "normal" job before then though as finances are tight, but I am worrying my head off as being newly pregnant and looking for a job don't really go together that well. If it doesn't rain it pores!

What will you do after baby is born? (go back after 8 weeks, 1 year, stay home indefinately, etc...)
I have absolutely no flumpin' idea!! :wacko:


----------



## Gypsy_Punk

Hi I think I am possibly due May 19th


----------



## shawnie

Baily thats wonderful hun. congrats =)

Hope everyone is feeling much better today... I just popped on to say hi and read up a little before I go to the docs to get my blood drawn. Tomorrows my doc visit so will see how that goes...

Kelly we have the same due date as of right now. Might change once I see my doctor tomorrow or on the next sono but as of right now its the same date =) Congrats...


----------



## JIGGY

hey am the 24th may :)


----------



## Tink&PeterPan

I am due May 18th!! :thumbup:


----------



## urchin

Welcome Jiggy and Tink&PP it's a good month for sure :D

I have been so tired today - had to have a nap after work (for 2 hours :D) and I don't think I'll be out of bed late tonight either. I've also been feeling a bit nauseous today, not actually like I was going to be sick, but definitely a bit queasey


----------



## Tink&PeterPan

Hey Urchin!!

I have had terrible heartburn today and sooooo sleeply!! I am in my pjs already!!


----------



## LeaArr

Hey Ladies,

I got a faint :bfp: this morning. Due May 18 according to BabyCentre. I hope this little one sticks good. I have been having some spotting for the past couple of days. It's put me on edge as I have already had a loss this year. 

Congrats and sticky :dust: all around!!


----------



## urchin

oh, and Gypsy-P sorry, I missed you out! welcome to the May bunch :D

I also have heartburn Tink and yup PJ's are on and it's staying that way


----------



## JIGGY

urchin said:


> Welcome Jiggy and Tink&PP it's a good month for sure :D
> 
> I have been so tired today - had to have a nap after work (for 2 hours :D) and I don't think I'll be out of bed late tonight either. I've also been feeling a bit nauseous today, not actually like I was going to be sick, but definitely a bit queasey

i have done nothing but sleep today whilst the kids been at school i just closed my eyes at 10am and woke bck up 2pm ooops lol 
feelin sick constant aswell wudnt swap it for the world thou 
xxx


----------



## Bailey

Hey LeaArr! I hope you don't mind, but I checked out your blog from the link in your siggy (figured it was worth a look given your TTC a Geek siggy), and then found your twitter so I followed you! I'm @BeagleJ 

I'm glad to have found a fellow geek ^_^


----------



## LeaArr

that's awesome. When I get away from my cube jail, I will return the follow.


----------



## urchin

i have a soft spot for geeks too :D


----------



## KatyS1981

Hi everyone,
im so pleased that i got a positive result but soooo scared, ive had two mmcs, 1 before i had my son & one in July. Think i'm going to pester the mw to get me in for an earlier scan don't think i could wait another 6 weeks or so
just keeping fingers, toes, arms & legs crossed that this time we r ok!! ive got the 20th may from the online calculator - seems like an eternity!!
congratulations to every1 xx


----------



## urchin

welcome katy - i think most of us are nervous just now.....i know i just want the first 12 weeks to pass without incident so i can relax a wee bit


----------



## RedRose

Good evening everyone :wave:

I had some funny preg hormones last night. As I was going to sleep I could smell bonfire, turns out one of the neighbours was having a burn up. And for some reason it really freaked me out that I was smelling it, and having to breathe it in, so I stormed about shutting all the windows and then just cried for about half and hour cos I was so angry that I could smell someones bonfire!


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies.

Welcome and Congrats to Tink&PP, LeeArr, Gypsy_Punk, and Jiggy! 

I added you all to the list. Its on page 16 if you want to see it.


----------



## urchin

lol RR it's weird isn't it?
I've found that I have become really sensitive to sounds - i find any repetative or clattery sound really irritating....just now my lodger is washing up and the clattering of plates is really annoying me! (not that I would say anything lol)


----------



## babyhope

LeaArr said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I got a faint :bfp: this morning. Due May 18 according to BabyCentre. I hope this little one sticks good. I have been having some spotting for the past couple of days. It's put me on edge as I have already had a loss this year.
> 
> Congrats and sticky :dust: all around!!

Good luck! And sticky baby dust to you!


----------



## KatyS1981

thanks - i wish i was having some MS only just 4w tho so hopefully it will start soon. i know that sounds nuts but feeling awful for the first few months was so reassuring when i had my little boy - its when i don't have anything i get all stressed out!! mind you i let my mind run away with me sometimes!!


----------



## quail

hi all im due may 23 according to ff got 1-2 weeks pregnant on the digi today just hoping i dont have another chemical.xxx ohh by the way this will be my tenth.good luck to all.xxxx


----------



## KatyS1981

quail said:


> hi all im due may 23 according to ff got 1-2 weeks pregnant on the digi today just hoping i dont have another chemical.xxx ohh by the way this will be my tenth.good luck to all.xxxx


congratulations - hope everything goes ok x


----------



## urchin

10th child?????:shock:


----------



## quail

urchin said:


> 10th child?????:shock:

yeah im completley mad:rofl:


----------



## urchin

blummin eck quail - i take my hat off to ta!


----------



## Melissa_M

quail said:


> urchin said:
> 
> 
> 10th child?????:shock:
> 
> yeah im completley mad:rofl:Click to expand...

woah! call up TLC i'm sure they could slot you in!!! j/k :) 
Congrats hun!!!


----------



## LogansMama

Seriously! Are you of relation to the Duggars? :) WOW. Congrats on #10!

How do you even have time to sit on the computer??? LOL!


----------



## LogansMama

How is everyone today??

I feel FULL. Again. EVERY night lately! I tried not to stuff myself at dinner, but I think I did anyhow! Why do I do this to myself? Now I'm gonna be uncomfortable ALL night.

And the tiredness is setting in. I would have paid big money to be able to come home from work today and take a nap! Logan is NOT gonna let that happen though! As soon as I walked in I layed down on the couch and he immediately said "DON'T GO TO SLEEP MOM! GET UP! PLAYYYY WITH MEEEEE". Damn-IT - How can I ignore that??! To all you first-time moms out there - enjoy being able to nap/sleep now. Its never gonna happen again until you are old and gray!


----------



## shawnie

Holly canolie bat-girl, 10? WOW I never realized that. Yay, you go girl!!! You all will be a dozen now, yay!

Awww Logansmama I have been real tired and bloated lately too. I ate a few grapes and bam, all tired and bloated from hell. Been sleeping allot more then normal. If I keep this up I'll end up on the streets with as little work as I am doing LOL Gotta start walking at night or early morning to give me a pep up. 

Hugs everyone


----------



## etoya

Can you count me in. Got my BFP yesterday. I'm on :cloud9:. It's going to be my 3rd. Hope it sticks.


----------



## spencerbear

Told my mum last night. As usual her cheery supportive self. She said "what do you want, your own island to populate" and then straight after "great now going to need a 2nd job just to buy their christmas presents"


----------



## shawnie

Congrats etoya!

Awww spence, If I had things my way early on, Id have had a ton of kids but unfortunately I didn't... We do secret santa in our family and limit it to less the 40 bucks for the one adult that's chosen then we get each child one gift around 20 bucks. Helps when you don't have allot of money to buy so many gifts.. of course sometimes when we have a few extra bucks we break the rules but at least it helps save some money.


----------



## babyhope

I am getting so excited!!! I am still freaking out about my "symptoms" like this morning I was so upset because my boobs were not hurting as much! But I am trying to think positive instead of negative:thumbup: I wish I knew for sure everything is going to be ok because I have a beautiful 5 year old boy who is wishing for a brother or sister, and I want to be able to tell him already!!! I know he will be sooooo happy!!! Me and hubby really want to tell him but I think we will hold off until we pass the 3 month mark!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Hello ladies

Do you mind if I join?? I had my BFP on Wednesday but not had chance to get on here!!

I think me and DH are in complete shock and a bit of denial really - we had been ntnp since Feb. A couple of months ago I had thought that I would prefer at that point not to get pregnant until end of August as I had a big music festival that I was going to. But if it did happen before it would be fine. And then BANG end of August it happens!!

I have no idea what I am doing, this is our first and neither of us have had much contact with babies really!!

I think looking at the dd calendars the dd would be 17th May!!

I have not had anytime to read all of the May babies thread but when I have time over the weekend I will defintely be reading through as hopefully will get to know you all when I ask my dumb questions!!

Congratulations to everyone!!!


----------



## etoya

Congratulation Cactusgirl and welcome in.


----------



## curlew

Hi all

Welcome to the new joiners on the thread - what a busy month next May will be.

Not been around for a few days as I have been totally exhausted and sleeping at every available minute! Trying to eat healthily but to be honest am not fancying much to eat as when I do eat I feel really bloated and then feel sick.

in answer to the earlier questions:

Where do you live? 
Scotland

Is this your first baby? If not, what # child is this for you?
second, DS will be nearly 6 when this one comes along

How old are you?
40 will be 41 when baby comes

What do you do for work?
social work

What will you do after baby is born? (go back after 8 weeks, 1 year, stay home indefinately, etc...)undecided - will have 12 months off then decide, would like to be SAHM but we shall see if my sanity survives a year lol

Get my scan next thursday which I am half looking forward to and half scared off with 2 x MMC and also and ectopic in the past.

Good luck all


----------



## maybebaby3

quail said:


> hi all im due may 23 according to ff got 1-2 weeks pregnant on the digi today just hoping i dont have another chemical.xxx ohh by the way this will be my tenth.good luck to all.xxxx

yey!!! congrats! gr8 2 c u in here :hugs:


----------



## malpal

Hi ladies!

Congrats to everyone who has just got their bfps! 
Went to the doctors this morning and it was totally pointless!! Knew it would be as i remember from having my dd. Have got my MW appointment booked for oct 13th and it's with the very same Midwife I saw when i had Lexie. Boy is she going to have a shock when i walk in!! 
Really pleased that it's the same lady, she was so lovely and I got on with her really well. 
Have a good day ladies and keep well.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maybebaby3

that's good news malpal! i saw loads of different midwives throughout my pregnancies but my friend who is a midwife delivered both my kids, even though it was not her shift!!! it is nice to have some1 u know with u when u r in labour as opposed 2 a midwife u have not met b4!


----------



## Wellington

Hello again.... been rushed off my feet in the last few days. Mainly involves me getting in, sorting LOs dinner, bath, bed, my own dinner and then falling asleep on the sofa at 9.30pm! Crazy! No wonder nothing gets done in my house!

Answer to questions:

Live: SW London
Baby #: This'll be number 2!
Age: 32... I think... yep! 33 when 'it' arrives
Work: Bloomin' hard actually, but not actually paid! Returned to university at the age of 30!
Plans after baby is born: In an ideal world, I'd love to have paid time off and then go back to work part time. But this isn't an ideal world and I'm still qualifying, so therefore won't get any maternity pay (again). Therefore I'll probably have to return to uni after 2 or 3 weeks again (harsh).

Apart from that. Felt like S. H. one T yesterday and the day before - fessed up to my supervisor as why I had to run out of the room and then proceeded to look a little grey for the next half an hour. And then today.... all fine.

Crazy bodies!


----------



## babyhope

I am not liking this frequent urination!!! I have been getting up 2 times a night to pee:wacko: it takes me forever just to fall asleep again! But I love that I am pregnant....I guess it is a trade off:winkwink:


----------



## urchin

welcome to etoya and cactusgirl - fab to have new faces again :hi:

I've spoken to my midwife toady (wheeeeee! I have a _midwife_) she asked how far along i was and i said 6 weeks 2 days - she said 'this is your first baby then!'
i think i must have newbie written all over me

sooo i get my first home visit on 29th september - things are starting to feel a bit more real every day :D


----------



## babyhope

:happydance: I am sooooo happppppyyyyyy!!! I just (as in right now) got a call from my doctor's office and the lady asked did you ever call for your results? I had my blood taken last Friday, but I told her no because I thought I had to wait for my appointment, which is next Tuesday. She said....drum roll please....."YOU'RE PREGNANT!!!!" Hehehe....now I know that I am pregnant according to the urine test but now it has been confirmed with a blood test!!!!!!!


----------



## babyhope

Oh and last night I had a dream that I had had a baby girl!!! My first baby dream since getting pregnant!!!


----------



## urchin

congrats babyhope!
my doctor didn't do a blood test, she jsut took my word for it!


----------



## Bailey

I have been having the weirdest dreams lately! As far as I can tell, none have to do with being pregnant directly, but maybe they are metaphors or something. 

The one I had last night had to do with Transformers (yes, the giant robots) and the Koreans (or maybe just a Korean villain?) were trying to kidnap them. I was standing on top of something really big, and they sent a helicopter up at me and I tore the blades off the top of it because when it got up to me it was just a tiny plastic RC helicopter and then the woman who was steering it from a boat was like "Oh, come on, at least PRETEND to play along!" So I was like "Tsk, FINE," and I let them kidnap me and their base was underwater, and I can't really remember anything else XD


----------



## quail

maybebaby3 said:


> quail said:
> 
> 
> hi all im due may 23 according to ff got 1-2 weeks pregnant on the digi today just hoping i dont have another chemical.xxx ohh by the way this will be my tenth.good luck to all.xxxx
> 
> yey!!! congrats! gr8 2 c u in here :hugs:Click to expand...


thanks mabyebaby:hugs:


----------



## urchin

Bailey - that's completely bonkers ya nutter! :D


----------



## jolou

Evenin' ladies, how we all feeling?

I am bloomin knackered! Had the dentist wednesday morn where i found out i need a route canal done after bubs is born :( then had a funeral in the afternoon, followed by a drive into betws-y-coed that evening for camping! Came back this afternoon, im shattered! we camped on this little campsite thats a working farm, my daughter loved it, Ive been there before but this time i missed the proper facilities of a big campsite...like showers and more than one toilet thats not in a barn wiht no lights where you have to trek over sheep poo to get to it...needless to say i held off going to the toilet in the middle of the night lol

Hoping for a very relaxing weekend and a little shopping trip to get new jeans..is it too early for maternity ones? lol

Ooo got my first midwife app through for 5th october! yay!


----------



## LogansMama

Hi girls. Well - the hormones must be getting stronger, cause today was the sickest I've felt so far! I was a bit queasy all morning and afternoon... just felt OFF, sort-of hangover-ish like I've heard some describe. Even still though - it hasn't been as bad as when I was pg with DS, so I hate to complain!

*Urchin *- You get HOME visits? Thats awesome. I never heard of anything like that!

*Baily* &#8211; That IS a crazy dream. I&#8217;ve been having some whacked out ones too&#8230; but nothing specific that I can recall at the moment.  

*BabyHope *&#8211; Tell me about it! I was getting up like EVERY hour during the night to pee. The last 2 nights I&#8217;ve managed to ONLY get up 2-3 times, so that has actually been a relief. Even before pregnancy I always woke up at least once, so I'm used to getting up and going about my business half asleep, then falling right back to sleep... but the EVERY HOUR was a bit ridiculous!

*SpencerBear* &#8211; This is #5 for you? If you haven&#8217;t had to get a second job yet, I&#8217;d say you are in good shape! &#9786; 

*Cactusgirl* &#8211; Welcome and Congrats on the BFP! I added you to the May Mommas list. Its on p.16.


----------



## Melissa_M

hey girls I think I figured out a good trick to help with the night time urination :) 

I drink lots of water at work, like four HUGE glasses throughout the day, and I have to pee like every half hour or so, but then when I come home from work I hardly drink anything...maybe just a glass of juice with dinner. I've tried this the last few nights and I've only had to get up once during the night! Try it :D


----------



## maybebaby3

i shall try it. i have been getting up about 5 times a night! what with that and my son deciding 2 climb out of his bed and try 2 get in2 ours abt 4 times a night, and me having 2 frog march him back 2 bed i am well tired!!!


----------



## Mork

Hi all!!
May I join please???? I believe my dd is 12th May (the day before our wedding anniversary!!!). Saw GP yesterday who just told me tto expect a call from the midwife next week to arrange for her to home visit me to take history etc. This is my first baby and I am 32 (will be 33 when bubs arrives). CONGRATULATIONS Ladies!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## maybebaby3

congrats mork! here's 2 a happy and healthy pregnancy!!! :hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

HAHA ... On dreams ... i dremt my sister pushed me down the stairs and it caused me to go into labour and it was an overdramatic scene but i woke up thinking it was real. Oh dear! How is everyone this morning? Im waiting for breaky in bed but then off to ikea feeling nauseus and all sorts!

Wellington are you studying at uni while pregnant? Would be good to see how your going as I am too! 

Lots of Love girlies!


----------



## jolou

hope&faith09 said:


> HAHA ... On dreams ... i dremt my sister pushed me down the stairs and it caused me to go into labour and it was an overdramatic scene but i woke up thinking it was real. Oh dear! How is everyone this morning? Im waiting for breaky in bed but then off to ikea feeling nauseus and all sorts!
> 
> Wellington are you studying at uni while pregnant? Would be good to see how your going as I am too!
> 
> Lots of Love girlies!

Your getting breakfast in bed?? you lucky thing my OH is still asleep upstairs...i dont think he has ever done brekkie in bed for me, i must go and complain, altho if he was to do it no doubt it would be more hassle with 100 questions or something lol.

Im not too bad this morning felt very sick when i woke up and reallllly hungry, im actually on my 2nd bowl of rice krispies :haha: but since i dont snack anymore im allowed  Its a lovely day today so going to try beat the chester race traffic and go see about getting some new jeans in debenhams with my voucher ive had since july :happydance:


----------



## cb1

Hello Ladies

Can I join - got my BFP a couple of days ago, due on 21st May!


----------



## Wellington

Hope&Faith09: Oh yeah! Certainly am! You too?! We must be bonkers! I managed it last year - but it was mostly book work, so I could keep ontop of that and even managed to get ahead in preparation for the time off I was going to need. This time is a completely different kettle of fish... better get my juggling skills honed in time! :juggle:


----------



## urchin

morning all! 
I'm a bit out of sorts this morning - woke up too early again :( I keep waking up needing a wee (surprise surprise, no one else experiencing that one lol) if it's in the middle of the night it's no real problem as I can usually drop straight back off again - but if it's morning I'm scuppered. Not so bad during the week when I have to be up anyway, but this morning I thought I would have a lie in til about half eight to catch up on a bit of sleep - but nah, not happening!
I'm also very bloated and permanently hungry. This is unusual for me, I never ever wake up hungry but these days my first thought is 'what's for breakfast' :D

Today is a cleaning day - because of the party last weekend, the house didn't get a proper _clean_ I just kinda _straightened up_. So today is a day for scrubbing. I have had to stop for a few minutes as I am deesperate for a wee and my lodger is in the bathroom - as I was cleaning the kitchen I thought i'd best pause: running taps and a full bladder are not a good combination :rofl:

I do have a fresh soda bread baking in the oven which I'm going to eat with butter and jam when Mr Urch gets back from his driving lesson

*LogansMama[/B yup, the first one is at home, then after that I think most of the others I have to go to the clinic. It's very exciting to have my very own midwife though!*


----------



## urchin

and a big welcome to mork and cb1 - good to see you both :D


----------



## etoya

Welcome Mork and cb1.
I guess we worry too much- my regular 8 hr of sleep turned into night of peeing and thinking for past few days and I see that I'm not alone.


----------



## spencerbear

cb1 said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Can I join - got my BFP a couple of days ago, due on 21st May!

We are due the same day!! Congratulations


----------



## cb1

spencerbear said:


> cb1 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies
> 
> Can I join - got my BFP a couple of days ago, due on 21st May!
> 
> We are due the same day!! CongratulationsClick to expand...

Fantastic!! Congratulations to you too!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Well ladies i just thought i would have a moan ... me and oh have just had a big argument over going to his parents. His dad has asked him to go over and fix the car which is fine and if we want dinner which would usually be fine but with me feeling nauseus and feeling poorly when i eat etc i dont really feel like having a huge plate of food put in front of me which his dad does even if you want nothing and not want to eat it becasue its rude ... so I said you go and i will stay here but oh was being a right twat and kept arguing the toss we argued for 95 minutes and now he has gone out slamming all the doors being a twat. 

I was supposed to be going out to a bbq with friends tonight but cancelled coz i dont feel up to it so why do I have to go to his parents? Do you think im being unreasonable?


----------



## babyhope

hope&faith09 said:


> Wellington are you studying at uni while pregnant? Would be good to see how your going as I am too!




Wellington said:


> Hope&Faith09: Oh yeah! Certainly am! You too?! We must be bonkers! I managed it last year - but it was mostly book work, so I could keep ontop of that and even managed to get ahead in preparation for the time off I was going to need. This time is a completely different kettle of fish... better get my juggling skills honed in time! :juggle:

Hey ladies I am going to school too, I start Monday and I am already feeling extremely anxious:nope: This is my last year before I get my B.A and I've already told everyone I am graduating this year, so the pressure is on. I knew I was going to have a heavy schedule when I signed up, but after looking at the syllabus for all three of my classes, I feel like crying. One class asks for 4 10 page papers with 2 more pages of Bibliography!!!! And the other class asks for 15 hours of volunteer time...hello, I work and I am taking three classes, and I am a mother, and I am pregnant where the HELL am I going to find 15 hours to volunteer???? I am really starting to feel scared, I know I should drop a class but I am worried they will not offer it again this year.....sign, I am already feeling overwhelmed:cry:


----------



## urchin

h&f that doesn't sound unreasonable to me - it can be very tricky eating with other people if you have no idea how long each mouthful will stay down for ... don't think I'd want to be off to someone's house for dinner feeling like that.

I've been having a good day today - me and Mr Urch went up the allotment this afternoon and built 3 more raised beds. They're not in situ yet but all built and ready to slot into place :D
Now we've come home for a nice chilled evening together - out lodger has gone on holiday for a week today so we have the house to ourselves :D


----------



## happy2bme

Hello! I thought I'd better add myself to this thread today.......I've definately missed which is a good sign but I'm still feeling apprehensive that something will go wrong.....woke up with the worst headache this morning, stomach is bloated and slightly achy (is this normal?) and ended up going to bed for the afternoon. Also feeling a bit low today like I want to cry but I don't exactly know why! I also keep doing strange things, like pouring fruit squash into my tea cup over the teabag instead of milk! Getting odd times where I feel sick, but not bad at the moment....not looking forward to it getting worse!

Online calculator says I'm due 22nd May (yay!) Got a doctor's appt on Monday - I don't really know what to do as it's my first!

Also, have you told anyone yet? I'm terrified of telling anyone, esp my family!!!

Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## Mork

Hey Happy2beme!!
Congratulations on your BFP!!!
I too went to bed for the afternoon!!!! And no, we haven;t told anyone as it is our first and we feel it is early days yet - we plan to wait until first scan xx


----------



## happy2bme

First scan sounds like a good idea actually.....although I'm not great at keeping secrets or lying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mork

Me either - especialy as far as my mum is concerned - we have a certain esp, so i am gonna be so worried she is just gonna ask and then I will have to tell her!!!!!! That will then upset dh as his parents won't know - can;t win!!!!! x


----------



## happy2bme

Yes my mum's the same...............she knew something was wrong when I spoke to her today...I hate lying (thank god it was on the phone so she didn't have to see my face!)


Oh and another symptom that has 'popped up' this morning - my boobs have inflated!!


----------



## laney_1981

Hi 
this is my first too! We actually told both sets of parents and my boss this week. I figured that if something went wrong ( which I'm praying it won't )we would require their support so why can't they share in the specialness of the pregnancy at the moment. I feel much better that our parents know cause my dad was around today helping move heavy things with my DH cause he didn't want me lifting.


----------



## urchin

welcome happy2beme and congratulations - nice to have you on the team. :D
I won't be telling people til after my first scan, but i've booked a private one for 8 weeks cuz i don't think i can keep it quiet til 12!


----------



## happy2bme

How do you book a private scan and how much are they?


----------



## urchin

do a google search for a clinic near you -i put in _ private scan birmingham_ and several places popped up.
The cost varies, but mine is £70 - but I have seen places charge £90- £100


----------



## Bailey

Hahah, the down side to being on the other side of the ocean from most of you girls is that during the day whenever I check on this thread, there's only ever one or two new posts, but then when I come check in the morning there's three new pages! 

Congrats to all the new BFP's I missed!

Last night and this morning, I have been on a cleaning rampage! Normally, I'll admit, I'm a bit of a slob. I don't mind a bit of clutter and mess as long as it doesn't get in the way, but last night I couldn't stand it anymore! After I got too tired to clean any more I went to bed, and was right back at it this morning! Just needs a bit of a dust and a vacuum around here and then I think I can be happy with it :rofl:


----------



## malpal

Mork said:


> Hi all!!
> May I join please???? I believe my dd is 12th May (the day before our wedding anniversary!!!). Saw GP yesterday who just told me tto expect a call from the midwife next week to arrange for her to home visit me to take history etc. This is my first baby and I am 32 (will be 33 when bubs arrives). CONGRATULATIONS Ladies!!!!!!!! xxx

OOooooo we share wedding anniversary dates!!! What year did you get married? 

Sorry totally of topic!!!


----------



## urchin

there seems to be a bit of a cleaning theme going on round here - think we're nesting?

*Baily* I think you need to recruit some more Darlings from your side of the pond :D


----------



## Melissa_M

Bailey said:


> Last night and this morning, I have been on a cleaning rampage! Normally, I'll admit, I'm a bit of a slob. I don't mind a bit of clutter and mess as long as it doesn't get in the way, but last night I couldn't stand it anymore! After I got too tired to clean any more I went to bed, and was right back at it this morning! Just needs a bit of a dust and a vacuum around here and then I think I can be happy with it :rofl:

Me toooooO!!!! haha My house is spic and span right now :D


----------



## jolou

evening, how's everyones day been? Mines been ok, had a nice easy day, popped into town and bought some maternity jeans (already!!) from debenhams, was impressed that they were reduced from £32 to £16 then down to £12 at the till so im happy :) they a lil big atm but i know im gonna get bigger lol. Left the OH to do something to the garden fence..no idea what but he is still out there now :shrug:

not felt too bad either, had slight nausea this morning and around 3pmish but other than that symptom free more or less.

Bailey - I had the same thing about a week ago, i dont mind a little bit of mess now and then as long as its not in my way but omg i went on a rampage, i think i had about 4 bin bags of rubbish lol


----------



## malpal

Hi everyone,
It's great to hear everyones ok! 
We decided to tell our parents yesterday and invited them all out for a meal with us. Didn't go to well and ended in being a bit of a disaster. My mil has given up a thursday of work to look after my little girl as i'm now back at work. Well thursday was my 1st day back, all was going well until my mil and fil came round an hour before we were due to be meeting to tell us that my mil can't look after my dd anymore. Apprantely her work had never approved her cutting a day and as she hadn't requested it in writing they weren't obliged to contact her over the holidays (she's a teaching assistant). So that leaves me with no one to look after her on thursdays!!! Mil was upset and then said that she didn't want to come out with us, so we just had to tell them about no 2. Not the way we wanted to do it at all. Met up with my mum and dad who are over joyed at our news but equally frustrated at the bad news. 
So i now have to spend Monday trying to find a nursery that is good and has avaliabilty for her on a Thursday. To make matters worse i have to now tell my work about my pregnancy as i have to try and swap my days around. 
Arghhhhhhhhhhhh nightmare, i really don't need this at all!!!

So sorry for the rant ladies! 

On a plus note, i have been feeling soooo sick! I have huge bloated tummy as well! I know you start showing earlier with your other pregnancies but this is crazy! 

What is it with our crazy pregnancy hormones that makes us enjoy cleaning!!! My dh can't wait for mine to kick in!!! 
Have a good evening 
xxxxxxx


----------



## jolou

the cleaning thing only lasted the day  had a bit of a tidy round when i got home this afternoon..more to make a point that my OH had been in all day and only painted half a fence and nothing else all day lol done a load of washing mopped the floor then went out for mushrooms to do with dinner. OH came in for food then went back to do the fence..still only half done and has now gone to his mates house, ahh well gives me peace to watch "the break up" on ITV lol


----------



## LeaArr

I had a crazy cleaning fit earlier today. The kitchen and livingroom are next to spotless :rofl: YAY for another symptom!


----------



## malpal

How mad is it that i got excited at feeling so god damn sick!! 

I am determined to enjoy every last second of this pregnancy. My last one went soooo fast. You ladies have permission to remind me of this each time i moan!!

xx


----------



## babyhope

Uh I am feeling a little sick too!!! And super hungry!!!! I cleaned up today too:thumbup: My kitchen, bathroom(hubby cleaned that!!) and living room are all cleaned up....just my room and son's room are still messy...lol...and I think they are going to stay that way!!!

So hungry....hope hubby comes home with my chicken soon!


----------



## malpal

I want kfc and i'm a veggie!!!!

Wanted meat last time i was pregnant but it was beef burgers! Maybe this time will be chicken!


----------



## urchin

mr urch made me bangers and mash with onion gravy - yumm


----------



## Melissa_M

malpal said:


> I want kfc and i'm a veggie!!!!
> 
> Wanted meat last time i was pregnant but it was beef burgers! Maybe this time will be chicken!

haha i HATE kfc and I just saw a bucket of chicken on the tv and started salivating!! haha


----------



## babyhope

I am still waiting for my rotisserie chicken....love chicken breasts, going to have white rice and baked potato with EVERYTHING (salt, sour cream, butter, cheese, and bacon bites) on it!!!!! OOOOHHHH I am sooo excited to eat!!!:haha:


----------



## LogansMama

Hi girls. I'm still feeling really icky EVERY time I eat. I get soooo gassy and bloated afterwards - I am soooo uncomfortable, and it doesn't matter what I eat or that I don't OVEReat!! I seriously need to just force myself to only eat a TINY TINY bit at a time to try and put a stop to this. Its sooo uncomfortable otherwise! And its making me feel really FAT. I hate the FAT, non-baby-bump part of pregnancy! 

Oh yeah - and today I was super weepy. I was watching "Say Yes to the Dress" (about wedding dresses if you are not familiar), and was just crying my eyes out! Um - its NOT a sad show! LOL! Then later I was just crying for no reason at all! DH thinks I'm loony. He asked me what was wrong and I told him nothing, and it was the truth! :shrug:

Other than that though - I'm doing pretty good. Lazy. IT takes all my energy to want to clean, and I realllllyyyyy want to! I have had a couple crazy bursts here and there. 

Did I tell you I tore up my whole living room carpet? LOL! My dog peed on it and I spazzed out. It was like the LAST straw! I ripped it all up. Now we are living on concrete until DH puts tile down. Hopefully sometime in the next month or so.... its not really pleasant living on concrete - but I just couldn't stand the thought of walking on a dirty carpet one more day... and then the thought of a new baby on it... not to mention my asthma and all the dust and dirt it had on it! ICK. I felt so good while I was tearing it out! A little regretful now... since its gonna be a bit before its replaced.... but oh well. NOW WE HAVE TO replace it, and have no choice!


----------



## malpal

Do kfc deliver??

Could always get a corn on the cob i suppose!


----------



## Melissa_M

malpal said:


> Do kfc deliver??
> 
> Could always get a corn on the cob i suppose!

haha no idea!!!! corn on the cob sounds YUM, I live on a produce farm, so I could probably go pick some right now :) hmm or make hubby go pick some :D


----------



## LeaArr

KFC delivers here. I was having the same craving earlier today :rofl:


----------



## babyhope

LogansMama said:


> Hi girls. I'm still feeling really icky EVERY time I eat. I get soooo gassy and bloated afterwards - I am soooo uncomfortable, and it doesn't matter what I eat or that I don't OVEReat!! I seriously need to just force myself to only eat a TINY TINY bit at a time to try and put a stop to this. Its sooo uncomfortable otherwise! And its making me feel really FAT. I hate the FAT, non-baby-bump part of pregnancy!

I have been having this too! It is horrible! I am not over eating, because I don't walk away feeling stuffed or anything...but 30 minutes later I feel fatter than a cow and I am huffing and puffing and I feel horrible!!!


----------



## LogansMama

Yup.

And right now I am wondering how it is possible to feel so bloated and full, yet hungry at the same time??? I seriously want to eat something, but the idea of eating something is making me cringe!:dohh:


----------



## nervousgal

LogansMama said:


> Hi girls. I'm still feeling really icky EVERY time I eat. I get soooo gassy and bloated afterwards - I am soooo uncomfortable, and it doesn't matter what I eat or that I don't OVEReat!! I seriously need to just force myself to only eat a TINY TINY bit at a time to try and put a stop to this. Its sooo uncomfortable otherwise! And its making me feel really FAT. I hate the FAT, non-baby-bump part of pregnancy!
> 
> Oh yeah - and today I was super weepy. I was watching "Say Yes to the Dress" (about wedding dresses if you are not familiar), and was just crying my eyes out! Um - its NOT a sad show! LOL! Then later I was just crying for no reason at all! DH thinks I'm loony. He asked me what was wrong and I told him nothing, and it was the truth! :shrug:
> 
> Other than that though - I'm doing pretty good. Lazy. IT takes all my energy to want to clean, and I realllllyyyyy want to! I have had a couple crazy bursts here and there.
> 
> Did I tell you I tore up my whole living room carpet? LOL! My dog peed on it and I spazzed out. It was like the LAST straw! I ripped it all up. Now we are living on concrete until DH puts tile down. Hopefully sometime in the next month or so.... its not really pleasant living on concrete - but I just couldn't stand the thought of walking on a dirty carpet one more day... and then the thought of a new baby on it... not to mention my asthma and all the dust and dirt it had on it! ICK. I felt so good while I was tearing it out! A little regretful now... since its gonna be a bit before its replaced.... but oh well. NOW WE HAVE TO replace it, and have no choice!

you sound just like me! lol


----------



## maybebaby3

hope&faith09 said:


> Well ladies i just thought i would have a moan ... me and oh have just had a big argument over going to his parents. His dad has asked him to go over and fix the car which is fine and if we want dinner which would usually be fine but with me feeling nauseus and feeling poorly when i eat etc i dont really feel like having a huge plate of food put in front of me which his dad does even if you want nothing and not want to eat it becasue its rude ... so I said you go and i will stay here but oh was being a right twat and kept arguing the toss we argued for 95 minutes and now he has gone out slamming all the doors being a twat.
> 
> I was supposed to be going out to a bbq with friends tonight but cancelled coz i dont feel up to it so why do I have to go to his parents? Do you think im being unreasonable?

u not being unreasonable, he is! men dont understand what we go thru in pregnancy! :hugs:


----------



## cb1

happy2bme said:


> Hello! I thought I'd better add myself to this thread today.......I've definately missed which is a good sign but I'm still feeling apprehensive that something will go wrong.....woke up with the worst headache this morning, stomach is bloated and slightly achy (is this normal?) and ended up going to bed for the afternoon. Also feeling a bit low today like I want to cry but I don't exactly know why! I also keep doing strange things, like pouring fruit squash into my tea cup over the teabag instead of milk! Getting odd times where I feel sick, but not bad at the moment....not looking forward to it getting worse!
> 
> Online calculator says I'm due 22nd May (yay!) Got a doctor's appt on Monday - I don't really know what to do as it's my first!
> 
> Also, have you told anyone yet? I'm terrified of telling anyone, esp my family!!!
> 
> Good luck to you all xxx

Hi, and welcome!

This is my first too, and I'm due the day before you! Sounds like we're going through similar things - paranoia that something will go wrong / tearful for no reason (almost cried in Tesco's yesterday because they'd run out of my fav breakfast cereal!!) and as for strange things, oh yes! Put the dishwasher on with no tablet in it, made dinner and forgot to turn the oven off, and loads more! I'm blaming it on the fact that my minds a bit preoccupied at the moment!

We haven't told anyone yet, I think I need it to sink in properly first before we tell anyone. DH wants us to tell family at around 8 weeks, and friends at 12, but I don't know if I can keep it to myself for that long!


----------



## maybebaby3

my DH was not impressed that i told 1 of my best friends. i wasnt goin 2 but she had been approached 4 us 2 do a gig (we r flautists) and it is on the day of the scan and i told her i had a dr appointment and she asked if i could change it and i cant as there's always a 2-3wk wait 2 book an appointment, so i told her. he said he hasnt told any1 (apart from parents) and i have told practically every1 - not true just this friend and 2 in uk, so nowhere near us. anyway it is my body! we had a major argument and hardly spoke 2 me all day and was really moody.


----------



## RedRose

Morning everyone! Filling up nicely in here, look at all these lovely May babies! Hope everyone is well.

LogansMama, I am feeling rough today too. I am so hungry but the thought of eating anything is making it worse.

I only had a few hours sleep last night cos there was a party going on with live music until late, and then I was up twice to wee, and then I woke up early! At least I am having a nice lie in now!


----------



## Mork

malpal said:


> Mork said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!!
> May I join please???? I believe my dd is 12th May (the day before our wedding anniversary!!!). Saw GP yesterday who just told me tto expect a call from the midwife next week to arrange for her to home visit me to take history etc. This is my first baby and I am 32 (will be 33 when bubs arrives). CONGRATULATIONS Ladies!!!!!!!! xxx
> 
> OOooooo we share wedding anniversary dates!!! What year did you get married?
> 
> Sorry totally of topic!!!Click to expand...

Cool!!! We got married in 2006 - you???? xx PS We can be wedding anniversary buddies lol!!!


----------



## urchin

morning all :D
I woke up ravenous again so I made porridge in the slow cooker - I loooove porridge and so do the dogs, which is handy as hte leftovers went straight in their bowl

Now I'm just sitting with a nice cuppa camomile honey & vanilla tea before i go up the allotment to do a spot of weeding


----------



## happy2bme

I've got an awful headache today that won't shift :( and I can't take the tablets I usually do as they are too strong for preg......didn't sleep well last night either..........i feel rubbish xxx


----------



## LogansMama

Hope you feel better soon. Will tylenol not help??


----------



## mojo401

Hello,

Mind if I join all you lovely ladies? 

Got my BFP this week and am now 5wks, due May 17th, by my calculations. Off to docs tomorrow to confirm dates.

This will be our second bubba and DH and I are over the moon!

Feeling a little tired, up ridiculously early in the morning (not like me at all) and eating far too much.:blush:

Look forward to getting to know you all and sharing this wonderful journey.


----------



## Mork

Congratulations and welcome mojo401!! xx


----------



## Melissa_M

maybebaby3 said:


> my DH was not impressed that i told 1 of my best friends. i wasnt goin 2 but she had been approached 4 us 2 do a gig (we r flautists) and it is on the day of the scan and i told her i had a dr appointment and she asked if i could change it and i cant as there's always a 2-3wk wait 2 book an appointment, so i told her. he said he hasnt told any1 (apart from parents) and i have told practically every1 - not true just this friend and 2 in uk, so nowhere near us. anyway it is my body! we had a major argument and hardly spoke 2 me all day and was really moody.

awe hun sorry :hugs: I told two of my best friends, and dh hasn't told anyone, but we didn't argue because I didn't tell him I told my best friends lol. I agree it's your body you should be able to confide in your friends if you want!!!! We haven't told our parents yet, I think we're going to wait until the first scan :)


----------



## etoya

Good Morning Ladies. 

I slept till 6:30 today and it's my record so far, probably was too tired from all previous sleepless nights. 

Trying not to get too nervous or too sad. My father doing really bad these days and doctors leaving almost no hope. But I'm trying to think about this baby and holding myself tight. 

Mojo401- congartulations and welcome.

Have a Good day everybody.


----------



## urchin

welcome mojo and congratulations :D

etoya, it sounds like you're up against it hon xxx


----------



## jolou

afternoon ladies :)

Im feeling good today, went for a bbq at OH parents house and was starving! after a couple of mouthfuls tho i was stuffed lol why on earth do i feel so fat when im not eating much lol can i have a proper pregnant belly please..pretty please :)


----------



## LogansMama

etoya- Sorry to hear about your dad. Hope things improve! (((hugs)))


----------



## urchin

well, mr urch did the cleaning, so I have organised dinner - we currently have a chicken, spuds and home made stuffing roasting in the oven, gravy simmering on the hob and home grown carrots and runner beans waiting in the wings ...... ahhhhh Sunday-Dinner joy!


----------



## Melissa_M

urchin said:


> well, mr urch did the cleaning, so I have organised dinner - we currently have a chicken, spuds and home made stuffing roasting in the oven, gravy simmering on the hob and home grown carrots and runner beans waiting in the wings ...... ahhhhh Sunday-Dinner joy!

YUMMY!!!! Can I come over for dinner??? haha


----------



## jolou

urchin u have made me crave a roast dinner now lol


----------



## Capsicum

Hello May Babes,

I'm feeling decidedly "off" today. Feeling sick (although haven't been physically sick) and have a headache. Went out to a comedy club last night and have what seems like a bigger hangover than OH, despite obviously not drinking. 

For you UK-ers out there, is there anything that we can take for a headache?

Hope everyone is fine and dandy.


----------



## Capsicum

p.s. congratulations to the new May additions!


----------



## Mork

Hey Su B, do you have any tiger balm? If you do you could rub a little onto your temples and it will help with the headache, checked with GP last friday and it is perfectly safe to use according to him x


----------



## happy2bme

My headache finally went but thought it was set in for the day.........I googled on the nhs website that paracetamol should be ok to take....it was so bad i just had to.....hope that was ok?


----------



## happy2bme

and welcome mojo, hope you have a good first tri xxx


----------



## urchin

there's plenty to go round - come round to Urchin Towers laydeez and I'll vittle you in :D


----------



## Need-pink

Hi All

I am due May 15th so i thourght i'd add myself to this list of May Babies,

PRAYING FOR PINK xxx
DS1~16 DS2~10 DS3~3 DS4~1
:baby:


----------



## urchin

welcome need-pink - congrats on your BFP xxx


----------



## quail

hi all how are you all? im not getting any ms yet but im sure it will come soon.xxx


----------



## Bailey

*yawn* good morning everyone! Well, almost afternoon here, I had a nice, loooooong sleep in today :D

Last night was tons of fun, I went to a friends' birthday party. It was a Ninja Turtles-themed party! I don't know how much you guys have the whole "child of the 80's" culture going on in the UK, but all my 20-something friends love to indulge in kitschy 80's fandoms. Who didn't love ninja turtles?? Anyways, it was a blast, even without being able to drink!

Today I really, really want waffles, but DH doesn't want to go out and it's just no fun to go alone, so I guess I'll have to go without :(


----------



## babyhope

I AM STARVING!!! BUT ONLY FOR HOT CHEETOS!!! And it's only 10:41 AM here!!! Oh I want some soooo bad, but I have none:nope: so very very sad:haha: I am hungry, I gotta go look for something to substitute for my hot Cheetos craving!


----------



## Cactusgirl

congrats to everyone who has had BFP since I was last on!

Mojo - looks like we are DD buddies.

I called my doctor last week and they said they don't want you in till 8 weeks when you will see the midwife. Is that normal?? So many of you seem to be being seen so early compared to that! I panicked a bit on the phone and asked if they could send me something as it was my first and I did not know what to do!! The receptionist was very kind and has sent a pack out!!

Have told parents and siblings but that is it now till fingers crossed 12 weeks!

I am not having any symptoms so far apart from sore BBs.


----------



## urchin

I think i've just had my first bona fidae hormonal moment - I was sat on the sofa with mr urch talking about our plans for this year .... and christmas came up, and then I thought about next year and wee urchling's first christmas, and the 3 of us together as a little family - 
and I went all grinny and teary at the thought of it ..... me and my man and our baby :blush: awh


----------



## xminimotox

I think i am due around 20th May :)


----------



## LogansMama

Just bumping the list up to a later page... I added a few more - I believe I'm still missing some though. Let me know if I am!

*MAY 2010 BABY DUE DATES:*

*May 1st* 
curlew
farah
vixta

*May 2nd*
belleii
gixxgirl06
Mrs A
Ollieburger

*May 3rd*
erinaimee
Hen
jaccib
LogansMama
LSU25
socophoenix
Wellington
wlove_happy

*May 4th*
lily123
Lizzieredrup
loobo83
marie-louise
Miss-Boo
MRSPNJ
sammywhammy

*May 5th*
Bailey
RedRose
Urchin

*May 6th*
LauraW

*May 7th*
Awtp1974
BrightEyes
jolou
Kelly87
laney_1981
Mrs RC
nickysdestiny
sambam
shawnie

*May 8th*
Emarismummy
Jellyt
laney_1981
mummy78
Sam9Kids
Taurustot09

*May 9th*
AmeliahJoy
louisa89
punch

*May 10th*
Su B

*May 11th*
kikaypoxels
Sarah81

*May 12th*
mojo401
mork
ninewest
littlebuddha

*May 13th*

*May 14th*
babyhope
lola1985
mommy43

*May 15th*
Georgias mum 
hope&faith09
maybebaby3
Melissa_M
Need-pink

*May 16th*
Sparkledust09
cheekygrin

*May 17th*
Cactusgirl
Ivoryapril
malpal

*May 18th*
JIGGY
LeaArr 
Tink&PeterPan

*May 19th*
sandrass
Gypsy_Punk 


*May 20th*
amanda09
Cateyes
etoya
xminimotox

*May 21st*
Cb1
Puffins&#8217;mom

*May 22nd*
carriecinaz
Happy2bme

*May 23rd*
quail

*May 24th*
fluffpuffin

*May 25th*
lori
lulabug

*May 26th*

*May 27th*

*May 28th*

*May 29th*

*May 30th*
Tudor Rose 

*May 31st*

​


----------



## shawnie

you cant tell who was busy on what days can you hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## mojo401

Aah Urchin, heart-warming thoughts. It's such an emotional time and it just gets stronger and stronger from hereon. Ever since I had my DD last year, I cry at the drop of a hat, soppier than ever! 

We had roast chick too followed by home-made brownies and ice-cream - delish. Healthy eating starts tomorrow...promise.

Cactusgirl - same DD yay! I think first midwife dates vary to be honest but I'm sure if you want to disuss things they might be able to see you before then. Maybe worth a phone call anyhow. 

Off to bed now, soooo tired.


----------



## LogansMama

Need Pink - I sure hope you get your little girl this time! WOW! FOUR boys! Hard to imagine! IF you end up with FIVE that will be amazing! If you end up with a little princess she will never have to worry about a thing with 4 big brothers to look after her!


----------



## LogansMama

Ohhh - My 7 week scan is tomorrow! Keep your fingers crossed for me that all is well and we get to see a baby and heartbeat! Super excited and nervous!


----------



## shawnie

Fingers crossed for yas Logansmama, I think things will be fine =) I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## JIGGY

hey hun i got my dates wrong am due on the 18th may 
xx


----------



## quail

hi i am due the23rd of may,thanks.xxx


----------



## babyhope

Ugh I ate about an hour ago, and I am now feeling sooooo sick! I haven't thrown up at all yet, but I do get this sick feeling where I am just nauseous and feel yucky!!! Ugh, feel like gagging:wacko:


----------



## Bailey

Isn't that the worst babyhope??? When you KNOW if you'd just dang throw up already, you'd feel so much better after, but noooo it never comes :( 

Hope you feel better one way or another soon!


----------



## babyhope

Bailey said:


> Isn't that the worst babyhope??? When you KNOW if you'd just dang throw up already, you'd feel so much better after, but noooo it never comes :(
> 
> Hope you feel better one way or another soon!

Thanks Bailey:hugs:

Well I just got home from shopping and took my bra off and OMG my boobs hurt soooo bad, seriously I wanted yelp or something, they feel so full and they are soooo painful, I never expected them to hurt so much...they no longer feel "tender" they FREAKIN' HURT:nope:


----------



## malpal

Morning ladies,
well have just caught up on the posts from yesterday, i really need to get on here more! I was on here alllllllllllllll the time with my dd now i struggle at once a day!! 

Mrs Urchin- you made me smile about christmas! At christmas time last year we weren't sure if Lexie would be here in time and we would be christmasing x2 + bump! Thankfully she arrived 8 days before. Can't wait for this year!...................and then next!!!!! I feel like a big kid!!!

Well have lost all my symptoms and have just been left with a bloated tum! I kinda liked feeling sick as it's like a reassurance. 
I can't believe how many may mummies there are! We all best have are text buddies at the ready because i think it's going to be busy.

well i am definately going to be back later and already getting withdrawels!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cb1

Hi LogansMama can you put me down for 21st please!


----------



## jaccib

Hi ladies

Was away this weekend and thought I'd put in probably my last post for a bit as we move house tomorrow and I am not sure when we will have internet re-connected.
Attatched my early/emergency scan pic from last thursday for you....so our "Ricicle" has it's FIRST showing...not even parents have seen this yet!!! We are trying to keep it hush until we are certain all is going to be fine! Hope it shows up ok.

Well must go as got the car to pack with stuff!


Hope you are all doing well. Catch up all when we are re-connected.

Jacci.xxxxx:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







P1030228.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 20


----------



## malpal

Arghhhh so pleased the scan was good. And thanks for sharing the first piccie! 
Good luck with the move and don't forget to take things easy!!!!!!
xxxx


----------



## Mrs RC

Ahh!! I don't come on here for the weekend and there are over 10 pages of posts to read...I promise to try and catch up but I'm at work at the mo so it's not easy!

We spent the weekend in Ikea arguing over which bookcase to get....seriously I wonder if anyone ever cited Ikea as a reason to get divorced?! We have to go back tomorrow as one piece was out of stock...

I just want my house back to normal we have been decorating for 4 months now...!!!

I feel OK at the moment - sick feeling has gone and boobs no longer hurt which is good? isn't it??

How is everyone else this morning??
x
x


----------



## Melissa_M

I got my first doctor's appointment tomorrow!!!! excited/nervous :)


----------



## etoya

Good morning ladies! I woke up today with good intentions to start a healthy diet for the pregnancy and beyond. I had high sugar through my pregnancy with DS. Will try to do my best this time. Had scrumbled egg with toast, tomato and olives this morning and orange plus cup of tea no sugar. Didn't decide about lunch yet.


----------



## mummykel1984

afternoon.....i dont have a text buddy lol :( xxx


----------



## babyhope

*jaccib*-Love the scan, that is so awesome that you can see your little baby! 

*** Well ladies I had a horrible nightmare, in it I was miscarrying:cry: every time I would go to the bathroom and wipe there would be blood. As soon as I woke up I ran to the bathroom and wiped NO BLOOD, Thank GodO:)

Just when I was getting use to be pregnant, this dreamed scared the crap out of me again:wacko:


----------



## hope&faith09

mummykel1984 said:


> afternoon.....i dont have a text buddy lol :( xxx


I can be your txt buddy!!!! 

How is everyone today? Im really tired, went docs today and he has booked me in for an emergency scan tomorrow due to some pain and a lil bleeding yesterday ... keeping chin up tho and will wait and see what happens tomorrow. Scans not until the afternoon, hoping oh can come with me but he may not be able to get off work at such sort notice. :nope:

Anyway, hope everyone else is ok today x x x


----------



## mummykel1984

hope&faith09 said:


> mummykel1984 said:
> 
> 
> afternoon.....i dont have a text buddy lol :( xxx
> 
> 
> I can be your txt buddy!!!!
> 
> How is everyone today? Im really tired, went docs today and he has booked me in for an emergency scan tomorrow due to some pain and a lil bleeding yesterday ... keeping chin up tho and will wait and see what happens tomorrow. Scans not until the afternoon, hoping oh can come with me but he may not be able to get off work at such sort notice. :nope:
> 
> Anyway, hope everyone else is ok today x x xClick to expand...

WOOP WOOP!!! cool :) good luck 4 2moro huni...send me a PM with ur number ok? xx


----------



## etoya

Good luck tomorrow hope and faith!


----------



## shawnie

Malpal your little ones bday is a day before mine =) heehee

Mummykel, im too far to be a text buddy, would cost me a fortune =( I am glad you fond one, yay!

Jaccib, wow I love the baby scan pic, thanks for sharing! Looks beautiful to me =)

Babyhope, i can relate to that. I have been hoping not to have that dream. I don't want to sound mean but i had that dream last time and it came true so it freaks me out just thinking about it. I am so glad things are ok and there wasn't anything.

Hope&faith, hope things go well for you tomorrows sweetie. Big hugs....

I go in to make my next sono appointment today. I am debating if I should have it this week or have them do it next week. My doctor said between 2 weeks so not sure if I should try and hold out the longer the better. I woke to some very night brown spotting today. I had a feeling I might since my last OB appointment he did a pelvic exam and it hurt a little. Just had a huge feeling it would do that after it was messed with. I go in Thursday for my next HCG level testing which I'm sure I can call the next day and get the numbers.

That's about it for me so far today till after I find out the date of the sono. Hope everyone's having a nice start to the day so far.


----------



## RedRose

Thinking of you hope&faith x


----------



## Bailey

OMG soooo tired today! I stayed up way too late last night watching a comedy special with my DH even though we both had to get up bright and early! He was super energetic when he woke up, the big jerk :rofl: I've been dragging my ass all morning.

I'm about ready to strangle my coworker who called in sick, probably because he's just got a hangover or is too tired. I swear he calls in sick every other week and then comes in the next day peachy keen! Meanwhile I have to drag my ass in through morning sickness, exhaustion and generally constantly feeling like shit because I know he is unreliable and flakey. Even when he manages to grace us with his presence, he's at least 20 minutes late! My manager wants to talk to me about him later today, I am kind of hoping he's going to put him on probation or some such. He won't get fired, I know that, because he's a permanent employee and we work for the government and you basically have to run over a minister to get fired. I'll be just as happy if he gets a strip torn off him though.


----------



## maybebaby3

Cactusgirl said:


> congrats to everyone who has had BFP since I was last on!
> 
> Mojo - looks like we are DD buddies.
> 
> I called my doctor last week and they said they don't want you in till 8 weeks when you will see the midwife. Is that normal?? So many of you seem to be being seen so early compared to that! I panicked a bit on the phone and asked if they could send me something as it was my first and I did not know what to do!! The receptionist was very kind and has sent a pack out!!
> 
> Have told parents and siblings but that is it now till fingers crossed 12 weeks!
> 
> I am not having any symptoms so far apart from sore BBs.

yes is pretty normal 2 have 2 wait til then. it's like that here. they don't want 2 know b4 then coz of increased miscarrige risk, so a midwife told me!


----------



## Mork

Hey logansmama,
Please can you add me to the list as you missed me off!! - I am due 12th May!!!!!
Thankyou!! Mork xx


----------



## maybebaby3

hope&faith09 said:


> mummykel1984 said:
> 
> 
> afternoon.....i dont have a text buddy lol :( xxx
> 
> 
> I can be your txt buddy!!!!
> 
> How is everyone today? Im really tired, went docs today and he has booked me in for an emergency scan tomorrow due to some pain and a lil bleeding yesterday ... keeping chin up tho and will wait and see what happens tomorrow. Scans not until the afternoon, hoping oh can come with me but he may not be able to get off work at such sort notice. :nope:
> 
> Anyway, hope everyone else is ok today x x xClick to expand...

hope all goes well with your scan 2moro :hugs:


----------



## mojo401

Mork said:


> Hey logansmama,
> Please can you add me to the list as you missed me off!! - I am due 12th May!!!!!
> Thankyou!! Mork xx

Hey Mork,

My doc has now put my DD at 12th too!

Logansmama can you update list please - thanks.

Hope&faith - good luck for tomorrow, let us know how you get on.:hugs:


----------



## urchin

evening flowers :D

I am absolutely shattered today - been training a large group of staff all day and I'm wiped out. training is always tiring, but I'm never normally as knackered as this.
Went upstairs to get changed when I got in and my bed looked sooooo inviting. I very nearly put PJs on and hopped straight in....and I forgot to take any herbal or decaff tea with me, so I've not had a cuppa since 7.30 this morning - there's one cooling next to me right now and it's gonna be so very welcome :coffee:

Luckily it's an office day tomorrow, so a little less pressure.


----------



## Mork

Hey Urch, I had an office day today and was nearly slidding under my desk to have a nap by 2.30!!!! x


----------



## Bailey

I'm still having an office day and am about ready to zonk out for a couple hours! It's not even 1pm!


----------



## curlew

Hi folks

Have been shattered all weekend to the extent that I slept most of Saturday as OH was brilliant and took DS out for a few hours and then did dinner in the evening. Yesterday I wasn't quite so tired but didn't do an awful lot all day.

Fortunately today I had a bit more energy which was just as well as I had to go to work. Am now shattered again and off to bed in a bit.

I don't recall feeling quite s tired as this with DS although I remember my MS being worse so maybe this one is just affecting me slightly different.

Well day off tomorrow as I have swopped the days I am in this week to fit in with others and to be honest it suits me one day in one off one in lol as I can rest tomorrow whilst DS is at School.

Good luck with scans etc those that are having them in the next few days. Mine is on Thursday - just praying its not another ectopic.


----------



## Ninewest

12th May for me!


----------



## etoya

mojo401 said:


> Mork said:
> 
> 
> Hey logansmama,
> Please can you add me to the list as you missed me off!! - I am due 12th May!!!!!
> Thankyou!! Mork xx
> 
> Hey Mork,
> 
> My doc has now put my DD at 12th too!
> 
> Logansmama can you update list please - thanks.
> 
> Hope&faith - good luck for tomorrow, let us know how you get on.:hugs:Click to expand...

Can you add me too May 20th pls - thanks


----------



## urchin

i'm having an odd evening - i'm cold again and feeling very dizzy:wacko:


----------



## quail

hi all i did another digi today at 15dpo and got 2-3 weeks so hoping this means things are progreessing normally.xxxxx


----------



## hope&faith09

Urchin ... Im cold and dizzy too! I cant stand up without falling over! Oh says its not cold but i swear i feel so so cold i actually have my hot cow and im wrapped in a blanket! x x x


----------



## Mork

hey mojo401 and ninewest - i have no bump buddies and as we are due the same day i wondered if you fancied hooking up (blush!!) xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Urchin ... Im cold and dizzy too! I cant stand up without falling over! Oh says its not cold but i swear i feel so so cold i actually have my hot cow and im wrapped in a blanket! x x x


----------



## urchin

hope&faith, I'm glad i'm not the only one - mr urch is sat here in a t-shirt, so i'm sure it's not actually cold in here ..... but I am blummin freezing :(


----------



## babyhope

I feel completely horrible today:sad1: I feel so sick from lunch and I have a pounding headache. Today was my first day going to school and then rushing off to work, with an hour commute in between, and I am completely exhausted. My head is killing me, I just want to crawl into bed and sleep until tomorrow. So tired.


----------



## Awtp1974

Hi - I've just joined up today. 

I'm expecting my first baby on 7 May which feels a horribly long way away.


----------



## urchin

welcome welcome awpt - always room for another in this thread :D


----------



## etoya

Welcome awpt! 

For some reason I also get cold chills but then I'm all sweaty and hot. Good to know that I'm not alone.


----------



## LogansMama

Okay ladies! I updated the list again! The latest version is on page 39. I think its all correct, with new may mommas added as well!

I should have changed my own due date - but I am reluctant to do so at the moment!

I went for my scan today. Went very well. We saw our little bean and a strong heartbeat. Baby measured at exactly 7 weeks. It said my due date was like May 4th... but then doc changed it to May 1st. I'm not sure why... I asked but not really understanding what she told me. Will ask again at my next appt next month.


----------



## carriecinaz

Hi ladies,

Just got back from my 1st appt, I'm due on May 22nd. I go for my first ultrasound on October 2nd.

I am kinda sad now as the dr told me that 60% of all 1st pregnancies end in miscarriage. This is our first.

I'm definitely not telling anyone about this until the ultrasound comes out good.

So far I have no sickness, just tired and overwhelmed as I just found out I was pg yesterday.

I'm just hoping and praying our little bean sticks.


----------



## LogansMama

Carrie - Congrats on your BFP! Your doc sounds like kind-of a jerk. Why would he tell you that?? BLAH! True or not.... I already don't like his bedside manner! Doctors are supposed to be reassuring, not killjoys!

Oh - and to the girls feeling "cold" - WOW - I am just the opposite! I am HOT all the time. I crank the air to freezing every night, and wake up sweaty during the night and make it colder! Then at school its always FREEZING in my classroom, to the point that I always would wear a sweater and the kids would too. Now I am totally comfortable in sleeveless tops!


----------



## babyhope

Logansmama-Glad your appointment went good!! Tomorrows my first appointment but I doubt they will do a scan yet.

Carrie-I agree with Logansmama why would he tell you that??? Especially if nothing is going wrong...as if you aren't worried enough!!

I am feeling a little better than earlier, I actually had to take a 15 minute nap because my head was pounding so hard. I am excited about my appointment tomorrow!!


----------



## LogansMama

babyhope - Good Luck at your appt tomorrow. Maybe they will surprise you and do a scan... but even if they do - you probably won't see much anyhow. I got a scan at 5 wks 3 days and all we saw was a sac.... Anyhow.... GOOD LUCK! Post when you get back and tell us how it went!


----------



## LogansMama

Text Buddy - So is anyone in the US that wants to be a txt buddy with me? I don't have one yet!!


----------



## shawnie

Logansmama are you on verison? I get free text if you are HAHAHA Im in the us


----------



## shawnie

LogansMama said:


> Okay ladies! I updated the list again! The latest version is on page 39. I think its all correct, with new may mommas added as well!
> 
> I should have changed my own due date - but I am reluctant to do so at the moment!
> 
> I went for my scan today. Went very well. We saw our little bean and a strong heartbeat. Baby measured at exactly 7 weeks. It said my due date was like May 4th... but then doc changed it to May 1st. I'm not sure why... I asked but not really understanding what she told me. Will ask again at my next appt next month.

I am so glad to hear your scan went well lady!....I have my second scan on the 26th. If things go well, I know they will most likely change my due date too. Will see. I'll be happy either way if it's before mothers day lol I'm not asking for much am I hahaha


----------



## shawnie

HI ladies, I was cold last night and had to bundle up. Might just be the weather changing for me here but either way I was cold too. Im still in socks.

Welcome awpt! As of right now we have the same due date, yay! Happy healthy 9 months =)


----------



## LogansMama

Shawnie - nah. I'm on cingular. damn.

I just don't understand WHY she changed my date. The U/S says I was exactly 7 weeks along. YET the doctor is pushing me forward 2 days... I don't get it.

This might be stupid, but I had told her I want a VBAC. She doesn't think its a great idea, but isn't AGAINST it. We had discussed it and she told me if I don't deliver on my own by 41 weeks, that we had to schedule a c-section. I wonder if maybe she is pushing my date up 2 days, just to make me have to deliver 2 days sooner? Is that paranoia on my part??? Not sure.


----------



## shawnie

what does a text buddy do anyways LMAO I know that sounds silly to ask but I'm not even sure lol... I don't know what a vbac is LOL I feel real dumb now.


----------



## LogansMama

YOU AREN'T DUMB! :)

VBAC - vaginal birth after cesarean (sp?)

And I am ASSUMING txt buddies just txt each other random preg updates?? Thats my guess. Just someone to buddy up with when you aren't on the computer kind-a thing? Not really sure... but thats my best guess!


----------



## etoya

LogansMama I'm in the US and I had VBAC with DS. Write to my inbox if interested.


----------



## malpal

Lol at ? text buddys! 

I thought the same with bump buddies!! 
We use to have text buddies more to the end of the pregnancies, incase people were suddenly admitted in hospital or had any updates and they couldn't access a computer. 
It feels weird doing this all over again still have my december mummies club logo on my sig from last year!!! 

Shawnie..... how old is your little december babe? It's Lexies 1st birthday and i am so stuck as to what to do for a party ish thing. 8 days before xmas is a nightmare! 

Well it's my 2nd day back at work today! Roll on May is what i say!! 
Really worried that i'm not goingto be able to keep this one quiet, as believe it or not i do look pregnant! It's only bloat but this has happened soooo fast compared with Lexie. 
Will get a piccie tonight to show you all. 

I'm sorry i don't have time to do this individually but i hope everyones appointments/scans and days go well! Will be thinking of you all come 2.30pm when i am officially knackered!!!!

Stacey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sarah81

Thought I'd join the group! Going by my dates I'm due May 11th!! Of course this all could change at the dating scan as it did first time around!! lol 

May babies rock!!! :happydance:


----------



## belleii

Hi I'm expecting around the 2nd of May with baby number 4. :happydance:


----------



## etoya

Congratulations and welcome sarah81 and belleii


----------



## babyhope

Yay!!! Today is my first doctor's appointment:happydance: I am happy and excited!!! But I still have to go to work first so I am going to have to wait:wacko:


----------



## curlew

Urchin and Hope&Faith - I am so with you on the cold thing. For the past two weeks whenever I have been sat down I have been huddling under a sleeping bag as I have been so cold. Then when I go to bed at night I am roasting :wacko:

hormones are starting to kick in as well as I was watching tv this afternoon whilst trying to chill and was getting emotional watching Miss Marple - hardly worth crying over lol

Feel really bloated today as well and a bit icky but have been grazing all day to give me energy and to stop the queasyness. Felt really full tonight so I ended up just having a bowl of soup for tea and may have some cheese and biscuits later.

Good luck for everyone having scans and doctors appointments. Welcome to the newbies to the thread.


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies .... back from my scan bubs is there in the right place and i saw its heartbeat so it was lovely still feeling a bit rubbishy in myself! 

Hope everyone else is ok x x x x


----------



## mojo401

Mork said:


> hey mojo401 and ninewest - i have no bump buddies and as we are due the same day i wondered if you fancied hooking up (blush!!) xx

Would love to be bump buddies! :happydance:


----------



## Mork

Yeah!!!!!!! I have a bump buddie!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## spencerbear

Lol the party thing 8 days before xmas never gets any easier.......trying to find a venue available that time of year for an 18th has been murder!!


----------



## spencerbear

Got my first day of feeling queasy today, i knew it was gonig to happen but wanted it to wait as long as possible. Still thats it now its here i hadbetter get used to it as i tend to have sickness until about 25- 30 weeks, 

At least it makes things more real though.

How are you alll doing today?


----------



## mojo401

I see you live in Kent....I used to live there but moved down to the South Coast last year.

So how are you feeling? Interesting reading all about people feeling freezing or boiling - I'm roasting in the mornings when I wake up then freezing in the evenings - with hot flushes inbetween! Bizarre.

Felt a bit icky today and have a strange taste in my mouth - yuk.

Congratulations and welcome to all newbies too - the more the merrier.

Lovely to hear about all the recent scans too - so exciting the first time you see your little bean. Can't wait!


----------



## happy2bme

My stomach is huge and bloated......but have felt ok otherwise which is good (although v tired!)......congrats to all those who have joined this thread!! And I want a scan soon...................why do i have to wait til 12 weeks?!


----------



## carriecinaz

Hi ladies,

I'm feeling very good today and full of PMA! I took the new vitamin my dr prescribed me last night and I woke up in the middle of night feeling so sick! I think I might cut it in half for the next week or so and get used to it. 

I'm still spotting some brown which is a little worrisome but other than that I feel awesome. Can't wait for my first ultrasound on Oct 2nd!


----------



## urchin

welcome to sarah and belleii - it's filling up fast in here :D

I've been so hungry today - had chicken kebab meat and chips for my dinner and am sat here with a rumbly tummy again (that's northerners midday dinner, not southerners evening dinner) I have done a big toad in the hole for tea and i cant wait for it to cook!

Mr urch tells me that Peter Mandleson is planning to push through 6 months paternity leave for dads - which can be taken _after_ maternity leave has ended - it looks like it's unpaid, but still it would be fab for us 
Hope they go through with it :D


----------



## Tink&PeterPan

Hey Everyone!!
Sorry, I havent been about! I have had terrible sickness and been so tired. PJ's have been on by 7 every night! I am having a private scan on Thursday.

Hope you are all ok x x


----------



## fluffpuffin

Hi there, my first time in the first tri section. got my bfp only today - according to NHS pregnancy calculator my estimated due date is 24/05/2010. can't believe I'll be havign a baby. so overjoyed. congrats to everyone else too. have a happy and healthy 9 months.
xxxx


----------



## carriecinaz

Hi ladies,

My spotting is getting heavier as the day goes on. :nope: It's now turned to a reddish brown color. There is some on my panty liner and a lot when I wipe. I also have AF like cramps. I'm so sad I'm about to leave work a couple hours early. :cry:


----------



## urchin

fluffpuffin - congrats on your BFP and welcome to first tri....here's wishing you a happy and healthy stay

carriecinaz - I'm so sorry to hear this is happening to you. I know from reading on here that spotting in the first tri is fairly common, got it all crossed for you that it settles down soon xxx


----------



## Melissa_M

carriecinaz said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> My spotting is getting heavier as the day goes on. :nope: It's now turned to a reddish brown color. There is some on my panty liner and a lot when I wipe. I also have AF like cramps. I'm so sad I'm about to leave work a couple hours early. :cry:

Hey I had pinkish cm and then brownish cm around the time when my period was supposed to be due, so maybe it's just implantation?? Fingers crossed that's the case


----------



## lori

Hi girls, mind if I join you? I'm due May 25th. :cloud9:


----------



## LogansMama

Welcome to Belleii, Sarah81, fluffpuffin, and lori! Congrats! I added all of you to the list. See page 39 if you are interested!

Hope&faith09  Congrats on seeing your bub and a beautiful heartbeat!

Mojo401  I had the bad taste in my mouth all day yesterday. Felt like I was sucking on a dirty sock. Chewing minty gum seemed to help. Actually  the mint gum has helped with the nausea too.

Carriecinaz  I hope your spotting turns out to be nothing bad. Sending sticky dust your way! Hang in there lady! &#9786; I really hope its all okay! ((((hugs))))

An update on me -- OMG - I had a horrible bout of tummy trouble at school (work) today. It was coming from both ends (sorry TMI). I literally have 30 minutes during the day where I am in my classroom with the kids ALONE, and no teachers nearby to cover for me if I need them. WELL - guess when I got so sick?? Yup - right during that 30 minute block. The 2 teachers that have adjoining doors to my classroom were both at their specials during that time! I freaked. I didn't know what to do. OF ALL the times I could have been sick! It couldn't have been 20 minutes before, or 20 minutes later?? Are you kidding me? I ended up having to call the office - and ask the office manager (that is NEW and I barely know) to come cover my class cause I was about to be sick! I was sooo embarrassed! Luckily, she said she knew I was pregnant and totally understood. It just sucked cause I hardly know her! 

On the upside - all the Diarrhea has cured me of my bloated belly. So that helps.


----------



## RedRose

Morning everyone :flower: Thinking of you Carrieciraz x

Update on me, I am feeling sick as a dog! Work is hard at the moment because I feel sooo drained. I wish I could take some time off. Never mind though, I'm hoping that it means my hormones are nice and strong.

I have a scan tomorrow at 10.30, I'm excited and nervous. I'm nervous because I've MC'd before and I'm desperate to know that everything's OK. But I'm excited because I feel so sick, and I've not had that before in my pregnancies!

Right I need to get up and try and eat something.

Have a good day ladies x


----------



## malpal

Sarah81 said:


> Thought I'd join the group! Going by my dates I'm due May 11th!! Of course this all could change at the dating scan as it did first time around!! lol
> 
> May babies rock!!! :happydance:

:happydance: a fellow December mummy! How mad is that! Last year together in December mums now together in may mums!! If i remember your dd was born in Jan? 
Great to see you :hugs:


----------



## malpal

Carrieciraz- Hopeing everythings ok today and thinks have settled down. I had some pinky/brown spotting at about 6 weeks with my dd. My mw was very relaxed about it and as everyone says if it's browny then it's likely to be old blood.
Take it easy though and will be thinking of you.

Work again today!!! I really finding it hard to cope with starting back to workd again, at a different location, looking after Lexie and dh and being very newly pregnant.
Roll on tomorrow when i plan to have a sofa day!!!! 
Catch up with you all tomorrow when i have more time.
Bye for now xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## spencerbear

sorry girls can you take me back off the list. I had some spotting yesterday, which turned to a full flow overnight. After spending half the night crying, im off back to ttc

hope you all have a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## puffins'mom

Hi ladies can i join? i am from sarahmellisa ttc thread, i got my BFP a week ago, its still sinking in!

please can you add me to the list for 21 may, thanks.

sorry spencerbear, i am sure the ttc girls will look after you. x

have a great day girls x


----------



## Mrs RC

Oh spencerbear - hope you are OK. 

I have really band trapped wind/bloating at the moment. Is so painful and tummy is really hard - is this normal!?!?


----------



## hope&faith09

I have had trapped wind from the start, now i also have constipation and sickness so my days are getting better and better. Starting backa t uni next week really not looking forward to it as I am so tired and the girls I live with when im there are going to know somethings up straight away! How is everyone else today? Anyone struggling to keep there eyes open?!?


----------



## Cactusgirl

Spencerbear - I hope you are ok.

I am not experiencing any symptoms whatsoever except sore boobs. I don't even 'feel' pregnant and have to keep POAS to prove to myself I am - is that normal????


----------



## hope&faith09

I think everybody is different m/s normally kicks in around 6 weeks not sure why they call it morning sickness as mine is from morning to night! But some people have no real symptoms so dont worry!


----------



## urchin

welcome puffin'smom - it's very busy in here, but awful friendly - so please, make yourself at home

spencerbear - I'm so sorry you are leaving us, hope you are back soon xxx

Mrs RC - I'm afraid wind; both trapped and *cough* _untrapped_ seem to be pretty common in first tri :( it certainly gets quite breezey at Urchin Towers!

well, it's 7 weeks on the nose for me :D so I am over halfway through the dangerous bit. I also have my NHS first scan booked for 29th Oct - am so glad I have a private 8 week scan booked, otherwise i would be 13 weeks before i got to see anything :( They offered me dates much sooner, but only tuesdays and thursdays but all of those fell on days when I'm doing things at work that I can't change (I am a staff trainer, and if training is booked for me in the diary it isn't rearrangeable unless it is an absolute emergency; cancelled contracts = no money coming in!)

I am so busy at work at the minute and am so very very tired all the time - not the kind of tired that i think I might nod off, more like the absolutely shattered after running a marathon (not that I have ever done that :rofl: )

just taking a lunch break then I have a review process to design :wacko: roll on home time


----------



## Georgias mum

May 15th for me - fingers crossed


----------



## urchin

and welcome to georgias mum too xxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

im 30th i think


----------



## urchin

and another Rose!
we have RedRose, EternalRose and now TudorRose - what a fabulously fragrant garden we have here in May Babies :D


----------



## Sam9kids

Hello im a newbie! Im Sam and im due around the 8th with baby number 9!

I have 3 boys and 5 girls already!


----------



## carriecinaz

Spencerbear - :cry: I'm so sorry for you. I hope you are doing okay. :hugs:

Cactusgirl - I think most ms starts around 6 weeks. This is what I can gather from what I've read. My sis didn't have it at all with my niece and she had a perfectly healthy little one.

All other newbies - Congrats and welcome!

As for me, my cramps and spotting have stopped for now. I'm just keeping my fingers crossed. I just tested this morning and I have a nice strong line, definitely darker than 2 days ago so that's good :thumbup:

Thank you to everyone for your support and kind words. You are all so sweet. It really helps. The DH didn't know what to do with me yesterday poor thing.


----------



## puffins'mom

cactusgirl, i just had to say 'that is normal' i POAS today, as i am not really 'feeling' preg, besides a little sickness and cramping. the preg line on the CBplus test came up before the test line did lol!

*does anyone have to tell work in these early stages?* i know i have to tell work and i am dreading it as there is someone else that is 13 weeks preg too!!!


----------



## urchin

welcome Sam - 9? you nutter!
wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months and welcome to the team xxx


----------



## Jellyt

May 8th :)


----------



## lola1985

im soo sorry for you spencerbear, time will help you i promise x x x x x x

got my midwife appointment the day i am 7 weeks & i am goin to book an early scan at private clinic for the monday after that, have been told by royal liverpool womens that they will scan me but i cant go back there wen both my bad news' happened there.

anyone one in the north west had a private scan/ any recommendations? im thinking of before the stork as its close to where i live? x x x x

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev133pr___.png

https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedBoy.gif

always with us my angel 26/08/2004
our beautiful angel just couldnt hang on 10/06/2009


----------



## LeaArr

I am so sorry for your loss spencerbear. Take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## RedRose

I'm sorry spencerbear, I hope you're OK.

xx


----------



## happy2bme

Spencerbear I am so sorry......I hope you are ok xxxx


----------



## happy2bme

:cry:I've just looked at the list on page 39 and I'm not there........I'm sure I put it down earlier:cry:
Oh well, logansmama can you please add me to May 22nd? :thumbup:

I am terribly bloated again today, not felt sick though which is good........and awfully teary.......I've been crying for about an hour tonight over silly things.......I was inconsolable for a while! I feel even more exhausted now!!xx


----------



## fluffpuffin

happy2bme said:


> :cry:I've just looked at the list on page 39 and I'm not there........I'm sure I put it down earlier:cry:
> Oh well, logansmama can you please add me to May 22nd? :thumbup:
> 
> I am terribly bloated again today, not felt sick though which is good........and awfully teary.......I've been crying for about an hour tonight over silly things.......I was inconsolable for a while! I feel even more exhausted now!!xx

hey, looks like our due dates are very close together hun. I'm also very bloated, could barely do up my trousers at work today - so embarassing. :blush: I know all about being emotional too. It's been rather hectic at work and could barely cope, when I normally take it in my stride & don't ever get flustered. I'm sure we won't stay like this for the next few months. :hugs: to you. xxxx


----------



## LulaBug

Hey there everyone, I'm due on May 25th! :D xx 

Hope everyone has happy and healthy pregnancies xx


----------



## carriecinaz

fluffpuffin said:


> happy2bme said:
> 
> 
> :cry:I've just looked at the list on page 39 and I'm not there........I'm sure I put it down earlier:cry:
> Oh well, logansmama can you please add me to May 22nd? :thumbup:
> 
> I am terribly bloated again today, not felt sick though which is good........and awfully teary.......I've been crying for about an hour tonight over silly things.......I was inconsolable for a while! I feel even more exhausted now!!xx
> 
> hey, looks like our due dates are very close together hun. I'm also very bloated, could barely do up my trousers at work today - so embarassing. :blush: I know all about being emotional too. It's been rather hectic at work and could barely cope, when I normally take it in my stride & don't ever get flustered. I'm sure we won't stay like this for the next few months. :hugs: to you. xxxxClick to expand...


Fluff and Happy - I am also 4 weeks and 4 days! And, like you both, already feel incredibly bloated. My pants are all very snug already, not good!!! I'm really happy that leggins are in style. I plan on wearing a lot of leggins with big sweaters and flats this winter as my bump grows =)


----------



## babyhope

Ugh, I am so bloated too!!! I hate it!!! 

Yesterday was my first doctor's appointment and they ended up doing a scan!!! Yay!!! I wasn't expecting it. They changed my due date to May 4th but I know they did that based on my LMP and a 28 day cycle, which I am not...the reason I believe I am due May 14 is because I have about a 35 day cycle and I ovulated later according to OPK's. So the lady told me I was already 6w4d. When I told the doctor doing the scan that I ovulated later they told me my sac is measuring about 5w6d (yesterday) which is a lot closer to what my ticker says! 

Here is a picture of my scan...hehe....the doctor printed them and I just had to ask if I could have one:happydance:
https://img36.imageshack.us/img36/368/babyjpg.th.jpg

You can click on it to make it bigger!!


----------



## Bailey

oh my goodness ladies, you wouldn't believe how crappy I feel today! I woke up with the worst nausea and was so exhausted even though I went to bed at a reasonable hour... I called into work sick and went back to bed for a couple of hours. When I woke up I was STILL nauseous, and had a headache to boot! One of those awful light-sensitive ones, and I don't have blackout blinds on any of my windows (of course the sun was high in the sky by this point).

I ended up taking a couple of tylenol, putting a cold pack on my neck and a black sock over my eyes to try and sleep a little more and only just woke up a short while ago, when it was 3 in the afternoon!

I'm still feeling really drained but at least I think I can function a little.


----------



## shawnie

How exciting baby hope, I go for my second scan on the 26th. Yours looks kinda like mine I had at 5w =)

Baily hope you feel a little better sweetie.

Carrie, I was thinking that too for winter! I've seen some cute outfits with leggins n dresses. My sister said she has a few outfits from when she was pregnant i can use too which I've got a feeling im gonna need sooner then expected.


----------



## babyhope

Thanks Shawnie!! I was goggling 5 week scans just to see if others looked like mine:winkwink: So I am glad to hear yours looked similar to mine as well!


----------



## LogansMama

Here is ANOTHER LIST! Welcome to all the newbies... and once again, I'm sorry to those I missed last list! I believe its all up to date for now! Correct me if its not! 

*MAY 2010 BABY DUE DATES:*

*May 1st* 
curlew
dmn1156
farah
LogansMama
vixta

*May 2nd*
belleii
gixxgirl06
mailtoyin2005
Mrs A
Ollieburger

*May 3rd*
erinaimee
greeneforever 
Hen
jaccib
LSU25
socophoenix
Wellington
wlove_happy

*May 4th*
lily123
Lizzieredrup
loobo83
marie-louise
Miss-Boo
MRSPNJ
sammywhammy

*May 5th*
Bailey
Bexxie
RedRose
Urchin

*May 6th*
LauraW

*May 7th*
Awtp1974
BrightEyes
jolou
Kelly87
laney_1981
Mrs RC
nickysdestiny
sambam


*May 8th*
Emarismummy
Jellyt
laney_1981
mummy78
Sam9Kids
shawnie
Taurustot09

*May 9th*
AmeliahJoy
louisa89
punch

*May 10th*
Mishmo76
Snailien
Su B

*May 11th*
kikaypoxels
Sarah81

*May 12th*
mojo401
mork
ninewest
littlebuddha

*May 13th*
cheekygrin

*May 14th*
babyhope
laura4disney 
lola1985
mommy43

*May 15th*
aw1990
Georgias mum 
hope&faith09
maybebaby3
Melissa_M
Need-pink

*May 16th*
cheekygrin
cking
justincase007
Rhianny224
Sparkledust09


*May 17th*
Cactusgirl
Ivoryapril
malpal

*May 18th*
JIGGY
LeaArr 
Tink&PeterPan

*May 19th*
AdamsEve
Gypsy_Punk 
sandrass

*May 20th*
amanda09
Cateyes
etoya
girlross
xminimotox

*May 21st*
Cb1
Puffins&#8217;mom

*May 22nd*
carriecinaz
Chubbin
Happy2bme
katie_xx 

*May 23rd*
~curiosity~
devonlady
quail

*May 24th*
fluffpuffin

*May 25th*
DadToBeJohn
Frufru
lori
lulabug

*May 26th*
DWandMJ 
Guppy051708

*May 27th*
poppy fields 
pudgies

*May 28th*

*May 29th*
wait.and.see 

*May 30th*
selina3127
Tudor Rose 

*May 31st*
Lkeecey
modo

​

Spencerbear - Made me so sad to have to take your name off! I hope you get onto a new list real soon! Hope you are coping ok! (((hugs)))

MrsRC &#8211; Sounds totally normal to me&#8230;. I totally understand! Its awful!

Cactusgirl &#8211; I felt PERFECTly normal at 5ish weeks, until a little past 6 weeks. Its getting progressively worse, but its still not THAT bad&#8230; but def bad enough to remember I&#8217;m pregnant now! SO yeah &#8211; I&#8217;d say thats normal too!

Carrie - So glad to hear you seem to be doing better! I bet you'll feel so much better when you get your first scan! Hurry up and get here Oct! :)

Happy2bme - I don't know how I missed you! But you are on there now! SO sorry!


----------



## Aaisrie

Had my first possible positive today... Not 100% sure yet (pics in the gallery if you wanna judge!) But going by my LMP it would be may 19th if I am!


----------



## LulaBug

It's always so sad to hear of someones loss, I just hope everyone else's name including mine stays on that list and Spencerbear, I didn't speak to you cos I only joined yesterday but I hope you're OK xxx


----------



## malpal

Aww Spencerbear i'm so sorry to hear the sad news. Thinking about you x

I have a much needed day off today and plan to really make the most of it, after my horrendous day yesterday i think i deserve it! I broke down twice on major busy bypass roads! once is unlucky but twice is just crazy!!! Wouldn't mind but i haven't even got an old car. 

Can't get over how many people are on the list! I'm never going to keep up with the goings on!


----------



## lola1985

ive just booked my reassurance scan for 28/9/09 wen i will be 7w3d n everything seems so real now, iam having a little sob writing this now. Its just so scary, i have had a lot of scans and none of them have ever given me good news! come on little bean keep tight hold x x x x x x x x

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev133pr___.png

https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedBoy.gif

always with us my angel 26/08/2004
our beautiful angel just couldnt hang on 10/06/2009


----------



## ~curiosity~

So sorry to hear the news :( thinking of you.


Can I join please? My due date is the 23rd of May.
Congrats to everyone xx


----------



## Mishmo76

Can I join in - my EDD is 10/05 if this bean is sticky

Thanks


----------



## Aaisrie

Don't think mine is sticky - started bleeding this morning. Good luck to all you other mamas


----------



## jolou

Afternoon ladies, my word i have been feeling rough the last 2 days, woke up yesterday and felt so ill, and the same today, worst its been yet! thank god OH is off this week, he took sophie to school. Took me a good few hours to feel human again lol so went to visit my mum and went shopping with her for a bit, she ended up buying me a microwave steriliser, box of bottles and a johnsons baby box with all sorts of bathing stuff in for the baby, all from the asda baby event, the steriliser was half price! a bit early some may say but it saved me some money lol.

Today i need to get on doing ironing but i cant seem to move from the sofa lol


----------



## JIGGY

i gotta hang my washing out but cant drag my ass frm my laptop hahaha
i got the breast pump and johnson baby box too a tenner each wat a bargin eh 
x


----------



## JIGGY

ment to say frm asda too:)


----------



## Cactusgirl

well I have just come back from spending the morning at A&E. I have had on off bleeding for last few days getting brighter red. It's not been loads but enough.

Anyway rang my GP, they told me to go to A&E, I was really worried they would just fob me off and tell me to go home. They were amazing though and did not make me feel like I was wasting their time at all. I had a scan where they could see the sac and yolk which they said was all they would expect to see at 5w. 

I then saw the doctor who gave me an internal and said my cervix was still closed which was the best case scenario. She did say it was a matter of waiting and seeing now but she said it all seemed positive.

They have now booked me in for another scan at 7w to ensure everything is still ok when they said they should be able to see the foetus.

It is scary but they were amazing, they have gone beyond what I was expecting. Fingers and legs crossed now girls!

Welcome to all the new joiners!!

xxx


----------



## RedRose

Sorry you're going through this cactusgirl. There's no point in me saying 'try not to worry' because of course you will, but just try to focus on the fact that lots of women bleed in early pregnancy and everything is fine. I hope the time goes quickly between now and your next scan. :hugs: Thinking of you hun.



Well ladies I had my 7 week scan today and got to see bubba's heart beat :cloud9: Everything looks fine, my dates are spot on at 7w2d. It was indescribable seeing it, so so happy. I actually feel pregnant now and not just a 'bit' pregnant and scared.


----------



## malpal

Awww hun, what a morning for you! 
So glad everything was well. Take it easy and get plenty of rest. 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cactusgirl

RedRose said:


> Well ladies I had my 7 week scan today and got to see bubba's heart beat :cloud9: Everything looks fine, my dates are spot on at 7w2d. It was indescribable seeing it, so so happy. I actually feel pregnant now and not just a 'bit' pregnant and scared.

RedRose that sounds amazing to be able to see the heartbeat!! Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## malpal

Cactusgirl- your due the same day as me!! xx


----------



## Cactusgirl

malpal said:


> Cactusgirl- your due the same day as me!! xx

so I am!!! How exciting Malpal!!! :happydance: 

There are so many in May it's hard to keep track!!!


----------



## Mrs RC

I'm sorry if this is tmi but I have no one else to share this with....I believe this is my first day for about a week when I don't having wind and bloating!!

Much as I really want a baby bump it is quite a relief to look normal and be able to ait down without having to undo my trousers!!

xx


----------



## etoya

Cactusgirl- thinking of you
RedRose congratulations so excited for you and hope to see my little booba in couple weeks


----------



## jaccib

Hello ladies


moved house and now back on line at last!!!

Hope you are all well.....lots to catch up on I see!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

ugh! i feel soooooooooo sick. couldnt be worse timing as have 2 play 4 a function at a bank (am a flautist) and feel like throwing up. it comes in waves. also we r off 2 uk 2moro 4 the wkend (was booked b4 i knew was pregnant!) so have 2 last a 2 1/2hr flight and then a 4hr drive from london 2 leeds!


----------



## maybebaby3

on a positive am goin 4 a private scan in an hr!!! hope all is well!


----------



## hope&faith09

is anyone else here sick? ... So far today i have kept down a lil bit of toast and i am sipping at drinks ... Im feeling alot better than i felt this morning but I feel so ill, supposed to be starting back at uni next week and not sure how im going to cope in lectures feeling like this?!? Am sitting in bed with a bowl and OH is emptying it so i dont have to move to far well havent been sick since around 1.30 ish so will see what happens next sorry had to have a lil rant ... PLEASE SAY SOMEONE ELSE IS FEELING LIKE THIS TOO?!?


----------



## farah

Hope&faith I felt like that at 5 weeks as well. But now for the last week my nausea's gotten a lot milder. It's still there but at least I can eat nearly normally, can get out of the house and do stuff. I got told at St. Mary's that sometimes if your nausea starts very early (before six weeks) it can disappear quite quickly as well (for example around week 8). Hope this is of any comfort to you. It might be that you don't need to suffer that long anymore!! I really know how you feel though. Hang in there!!!:hugs:


----------



## Cactusgirl

hope&faith09 said:


> is anyone else here sick? ... So far today i have kept down a lil bit of toast and i am sipping at drinks ... Im feeling alot better than i felt this morning but I feel so ill, supposed to be starting back at uni next week and not sure how im going to cope in lectures feeling like this?!? Am sitting in bed with a bowl and OH is emptying it so i dont have to move to far well havent been sick since around 1.30 ish so will see what happens next sorry had to have a lil rant ... PLEASE SAY SOMEONE ELSE IS FEELING LIKE THIS TOO?!?

OMG that sounds awful H&F - I am dreading getting MS, hope you feel better soon

:hug:


----------



## pudgies

May 27th :D


----------



## etoya

Congratulations and welcome - pudgies


----------



## pudgies

thanks :) Excited :)


----------



## babyhope

So when did you ladies actually start throwing up? I have been sick and nauseous just not to the point of throwing up!


----------



## curlew

Hi

Well had my early scan today as I have a history of MMC and ectopic and we saw beanie in the right place with a good heartbeat. So relieved. I may still have a mmc as the two previous ones were at 8+ weeks but at least we are in the right place following the ectopic so one hurdle over.

Midwife appointment is on 28th September and my next scan is a private one on 16th October for the nuchal fold test. Then I will have a normal 12 weeks NHS scan when a letter comes in following seeing my midwife on the 28th.

Still feeling totally exhausted but at least now I know there is a really good reason for it and not just my body playing tricks :sleep:

Hope everyone else is okay. Sorry to hear your sad news Spencerbear good luck for ttc again.:hugs:


----------



## happy2bme

So tired......................


----------



## Mork

I know that feeling hon, I seem to be tired all the time at the moment!!! Thankfully no ms yet (touch wood) xx


----------



## Bailey

babyhope: I haven't been a "puker" yet! I've gotten sick all of 3 times, and that was because of a different medicine I was taking on doctor's orders. I've certainly been feeling nauseous enough to WANT to get sick just to make myself feel better!


----------



## BumpyCake

Thank god no morning sickness for me - yet! I'm sure I won't get out of that one but will be elated if I do.

Just a stupid cold I can't get over and lately cramping which feels like I've done a hundred situps. Glad to have it though!


----------



## hope&faith09

I have been sick for three days now ... today being the worst we went to the shops and i was heaving all the way back ... ran into the house and was so sick and then felt fine its funny coz i dont feel sick in the stomach it just comes. When i had a m/c i was sick to the point of being admitted to hospital so praying that i can keep enuf fluids down so that doesnt happen. it doesnt help that i am stressed aswell!


----------



## quail

hi all im feeling really tired at the moment and my sense of taste has changed im craving savoury food [im normally a chocoholic,lol] im also starting to get a bit of ms which is quite early for me i dont normally get it till 6+ weeks hope eveyone is well.xxxx


----------



## LogansMama

Cactusgirl said:


> well I have just come back from spending the morning at A&E.
> xxx

Cactus - I'm hoping all stays good for you! Scary!


----------



## LogansMama

As for the MS - I have had lots of nausea and dry-heaving, but no actual throwing-up! I almost wish I would throw-up, cause I think it would make me feel better! The other night I was hugging the toilet for about 20 minutes, thinking I was gonna puke, but never did! ICK.

Anyhow - I'm very TIRED today. I was up late last night, but I used to stay up late all the time... can't function like that anymore! I came home from work and took a nap - thanks to my 3yo for letting me - he was napping too! :)


----------



## urchin

welcome *lulabug, curiosity, pudgies* and *mishmo* :D

sorry to hear you're not staying *aaisrie* :( hope you're back again soon

*cactusgirl* - sorry that you're going through a rough patch hon, glad A&E treated you well though and that they were hopeful xxx

*RedRose* - that's fab news hon...I can't wait for my scan, but i'm fearful of it too....must be lovely to have seen that wee heartbeat 

*curlew* another positive scan! great news xx

*everyone else* hope your assorted colds, aches, nausea, tiredness, bloatedness and general feeling crapness all start feeling better soon so that you can enjoy your growing bumps.

As for *urchin* well, she is shattered, no nausea but a good deal of bloatage. It's been a very long day today - was training all day then at college all evening.
The training room was incredibly difficult to work in; there was nowhere to park your eyes! The carpet was orange and red checks, the window had some kind of film on it which was also grid pattern and the ceiling was all strip lighting. So everywhere you looked it was all strobing and clashing and i ended up with a right headache :(

College was a bit frustrating but i did get my last assignment back - I got an A* so I am feeling really shiny and special :D

Mr Urch spoke to his supervisor about having time off for the scan - which she said she would sort for him, he'd emailed her and said it was a secret still...so she rang up and whispered 'congratulations' down the phone to him :D He says it's starting to feel real now


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi Ladies! I just wanted to drop and announce my baby's due date! :happydance:
I will be taking the last slot in May!! May 31st, 2010 is when my baby is due!


----------



## babyhope

Thats how I've been feeling...exhausted all the time!!! I am so tired:wacko: Everything I eat makes me feel sick, like I just don't feel good, I am nauseous but not to the point of throwing up....hopefully I am lucky with this one as well, with my first I only threw up about 5 times the whole pregnancy:thumbup:


----------



## urchin

Just in time Guppy! welcome to the thread xxx


----------



## LulaBug

Thanks for welcoming me Urchin! Very sweet of you and congrats to all of us pregnant women with babies due in May! :D xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Thank you, thank you! I am so excited about this!!! Congrats ladies!!!

Ps, how do I add the "babes of May" banner? I tried clicking on it to give me the url to add to my signature but it didn't work :(


----------



## shawnie

We should be called the sleepy mommies of may babies HAHAHAHA Seems like we all are so tired all the time. I came back from my lab works at noon and went right back to bed till just now 3 pm and I am sure I can fall right back asleep easy if I wanted to LMAO...

Babyhope, I've had some MS off and on but pretty much seems like it happens when I should be eating something so it comes almost every 4 hours. I've not yet to actually do the duty thank goodness so I can't answer that question yet. I am hoping I never do lol


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks Urchin, just wishing best of luck to everyone else


----------



## babyhope

Guppy051708 said:


> Hi Ladies! I just wanted to drop and announce my baby's due date! :happydance:
> I will be taking the last slot in May!! May 31st, 2010 is when my baby is due!

OMG!!! Guppy I am so glad you can join us!!!! Yay!!! I was cheering for you sooooo it is so great to hear you got your BFP!!!!!


----------



## LogansMama

UGH. Do I have permission to complain for a minute??? Thanks!

I can't win. I feel so icky! First I feel ok, but HUNGRY. I start to get too hungry and feel ill. I eat, start to feel better. Finish and feel like I'm gonna be sick now. Its so frustrating. I'm either hungry and nauseous or full and nauseous. So frustrating!!

And I am feeling like a crappy mommy to my ds too, cause all I want to do is SIT around and/or sleep. I feel like I am totally neglecting him! I WANT to have energy to play with him, but I just DON'T. SO lately the TV is always on... blah. I hate it.
And when I do have any energy to do anything, its to do the stuff I HAVE to do, like clean up or laundry or whatever, and by the time I'm done, I'm too drained to do anything else! I feel bad! And I can only imagine I will be worse as this pregnancy progresses. And then when thats all done, I'm gonna have a new baby... and my first born is going to be totally left out! Awwww.... I feel so bad! I don't want him to be left out... he is my BEST BUDDY and he does not understand why I'm being so lazy! I could cry right now! Damn hormones.


----------



## LogansMama

Oh - btw - CONGRATS guppy! I added you to the may mommas list. The most current one is page 50. :)


----------



## babyhope

Guppy the link for May babies banner is on page 8 post #76!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks Girls! :thumbup:


----------



## carriecinaz

Redrose  That is so cool that you got to see the heartbeat and you "feel" pregnant now :happydance:

Curlew  So happy that your scan went well!!! :yipee:

Cactus  :hugs: Thinking of you and hoping everything is okay for you.

Logansmama  :hugs: I don't know what to say, I don't have a little one at home but I can see how you would feel guilty. 

Guppy  Congrats and welcome :wohoo:


As for me, my spotting and cramping is a lot less today than yesterday, YAY! I just really hope it stays this way. I did talk to 2 girls at work today who both had bleeding throughout their entire 1st tri and they both have perfect babies now. They said it was terrifying but some bleeding is normal. Made me feel a lot better.

I'm just waiting now for the sore bb's, ms and sleepiness to kick in...So far my only symptom is a lot of bloating going on, which I hear I should get used to, lol


----------



## urchin

Ay up Darlings :D

It's Friday and I sooooo need a weekend (unfortunately I'm working Sunday morning but hey, I have a day off tomorrow :D) and boy, do I need it

I am absolutely shattered and wondering if I will ever get my energy back


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies well woke up this morning and was sick 7 times before getting out of bed. So OH rang docs up and we had an emergency appointment have not got some tablets to hopefully settle this down as I dont want to get dehydrated so I will keep ya updated on how they go!!! Anyways for anyone feeling poorly have you tried hot lemon squash with a spoon of honey?!? Its quite soothing and I have found its settling me slighty it makes me a bit acidy and then it all calms down for a while so maybe give it ago?!? 

Well me and oh are off for the weekend with oh's son should be nice we are staying in the caravan but i will still be on internet! 

Anyways must go pack. Lots of love x x x


----------



## babyhope

Hope&faith- poor you 7 times before you got out of bed!!! That sounds horrible!!!!

So far I have been lucky not to throw up one time so, crossing my fingers!!


----------



## mojo401

Logansmama - I'm with you! Exactly the same feeling, nausea, hungry then bloated, tastes like I've licked a tin can - even mints can't shift it! Lol at you 'sucking dirty sock'. I am also doing my best to keep my DD (18months) entertained.....no mean feat when you feel like you're going to throw up every 5 mins. Yuk. It WILL get better. I'm trying to keep busy, drink lots of fluids and eat little and often. Just remember it will pass and we'll soon be in the blooming/radiant stage....:happydance:

Hope&faith - I really sympathise you poor thing. I had severe MS when expecting my DD and had to take tablets which did help. I lived on bananas, mashed potato and ginger & lemon tea - they were the only things that stayed down! Just try and drink lots of fluids and get lots of sleep. I found my sickness was exacerbated if I was tired and it's important not to get dehydrated. I hope things improve soon and have a lovely w/e away :hugs:

Urchin - well done you on the work front! Sounds like you have quite a demanding role so no wonder you're tired. Great to hear Mr. Urch will be at your scan and get to see little bean....such a thrill!

Well it's great to see so many newbies, congrats and welcome to you all.


----------



## shawnie

LogansMama said:


> UGH. Do I have permission to complain for a minute??? Thanks!
> 
> I can't win. I feel so icky! First I feel ok, but HUNGRY. I start to get too hungry and feel ill. I eat, start to feel better. Finish and feel like I'm gonna be sick now. Its so frustrating. I'm either hungry and nauseous or full and nauseous. So frustrating!!
> 
> And I am feeling like a crappy mommy to my ds too, cause all I want to do is SIT around and/or sleep. I feel like I am totally neglecting him! I WANT to have energy to play with him, but I just DON'T. SO lately the TV is always on... blah. I hate it.
> And when I do have any energy to do anything, its to do the stuff I HAVE to do, like clean up or laundry or whatever, and by the time I'm done, I'm too drained to do anything else! I feel bad! And I can only imagine I will be worse as this pregnancy progresses. And then when thats all done, I'm gonna have a new baby... and my first born is going to be totally left out! Awwww.... I feel so bad! I don't want him to be left out... he is my BEST BUDDY and he does not understand why I'm being so lazy! I could cry right now! Damn hormones.

 Awwws, How old is he? Is he at an age where you can do a sit down project thats easy yet entertaining to him? Maybe make a card for a family member or masks for halloween? It's too early to do turkey hands but maybe something simple yet fun? If he's in the right age that is.. even maybe an easy no bake cheese cake where you can get all the things together on the table when your not tired and supervise him in making it when you have less energy? Just some thoughts. Hope it gets better for you lady.


----------



## Capsicum

Congratulations to all those with new BFPs.

And great about all those who have had their first scans!

I am still having my deep worries about this pregnancy, but my body is showing more encouraging signs that the pregnancy is developing this time. Boobs are definitely bigger, firmer and the nipples hurt. And the sick feeling and tiredness are really starting to kick in now. Haven't thrown up yet, but feel 'carsick' quite a lot of the time. I have already had two naps today (one an hour after the other one finished!) I am hoping these signs mean that this pregnancy is going to be viable. 

I also have a ludicrous overwhelming craving for potatoes (baked, mashed, hashbrowned.........you name it!)

Have a great weekend everyone! x


----------



## curlew

LogansMama said:


> And I am feeling like a crappy mommy to my ds too, cause all I want to do is SIT around and/or sleep. I feel like I am totally neglecting him! I WANT to have energy to play with him, but I just DON'T. SO lately the TV is always on... blah. I hate it.
> And when I do have any energy to do anything, its to do the stuff I HAVE to do, like clean up or laundry or whatever, and by the time I'm done, I'm too drained to do anything else! I feel bad! And I can only imagine I will be worse as this pregnancy progresses. And then when thats all done, I'm gonna have a new baby... and my first born is going to be totally left out! Awwww.... I feel so bad! I don't want him to be left out... he is my BEST BUDDY and he does not understand why I'm being so lazy! I could cry right now! Damn hormones.

Oh Logansmama I know exactly how you feel. My DS is 5 years old and we normally do quite bit together eg swimming, walks in the park, etc and yet at the moment I have no energy to do anything. I feel so bad but on the other hand I know it will only last a few more weeks and then we will be back to normal. Today I went to tesco did the shopping and was home for 11:00 I was so tired, felt like had run a marathon so I ended up going to bed and woke at 2pm lol.


----------



## urchin

phew! that's this week over :D
I have come home for a wee sit down before I start cleaning the house :(

Mr Urch has a friend coming over for the weekend and although I know he won't care what state the house is in, and the friend won't care what state the house is in ...... I'm a woman and i'll care!
So, as soon as I'm back from the vets for my dogs stitches to come out, I will start blitzing the kitchen - Mr Urch can start on the sitting room when he gets in


----------



## happy2bme

Can sneezing harm the little bean? I've come down with a dreadful cold and can't stop.......it's worrying me! I also ended up at the docs today as the bloating was getting painful and waking me up so I have be put on tablets for a week :( But other than that, I'm so happy it's the end of another week! 5 weeks tomorrow!!

hope&faith - the sickness sounds awful.........really not looking forward to that part at all.....fingers crossed it will be ok. Hope the rest of you girlies have had a good day xxx


----------



## Mork

Hi hon, I hope sneezing can't harm beany as I have been sneezing for England!!! LOL!!!! xx


----------



## RedRose

Hey Urch is your dog OK?


----------



## fluffpuffin

happy2beme, I've been sneezing lots too. I don't think it should harm the baby,bcs then should also worry about using toilet etc, just normal processes that the body is equipped to deal with at this stage.

urchin: where did you get the may babies banner from? I love it & would love to add it to my siggy.
xx


----------



## urchin

flufpuffin - the code for the banner is on page 8 :D
RedRose - he's fine thanks hon, had his stitches out today and everything appears to be healing nicely. Poor boy was terrified when he found out where we were going though - I think he was worried about which bits he might lose this time :rofl:


----------



## babyhope

Hey ladies! My stomach has been having this burning feeling...I think I am really hungry but nothing sounds good and when I try to eat it just doesn't taste good or makes me want to gag, I can't seem to eat a full meal. I think the ladies at my work are looking at me weird, I sat down with nachos, a fish sandwich, and a pizza...I ended up tasting each one then threw my nachos and pizza away and ate half of the fish in my sandwich but threw the bread away....uh I feel sicky....


----------



## LogansMama

mojo401 said:


> Just remember it will pass and we'll soon be in the blooming/radiant stage....:happydance:

Oooo - I am so looking forward to that! ^

Shawnie - Logan is 3. Not quite old enough for the baking suggestion... but I have done some of the crafty type things... actually, just watercolor paints, chalk, construction paper, etc... it entertains him for a bit. Good Suggestions. 

Today was actually a little better. I took him to the park after work. We had a little picnic (pizza - but whatever). He then found some other kids to play with, so that was good. He ran around for a bit. Then we played baseball for a little bit too. I don't feel like such a crappy mom now... I just need to keep doing stuff like that with him, and I will be okay. I just worry I won't be able to! I keep forgetting this sickly stage should only be temporary.... and won't last forever!


----------



## Melissa_M

babyhope said:


> Hey ladies! My stomach has been having this burning feeling...I think I am really hungry but nothing sounds good and when I try to eat it just doesn't taste good or makes me want to gag, I can't seem to eat a full meal. I think the ladies at my work are looking at me weird, I sat down with nachos, a fish sandwich, and a pizza...I ended up tasting each one then threw my nachos and pizza away and ate half of the fish in my sandwich but threw the bread away....uh I feel sicky....

First of all, sorry you're feeling sick!!! :hugs: Second of all, I'm sorry but that story is FUNNY!!!! If I saw you eating like that I would probably look at you wierd too :) nachos and pizza sound delish! Hope the sicky feeling doesn't stay too long xoxo


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hello everyone, thanks for the welcome urchin :) you are all worrying me with your stories of sickness lol you are a couple of weeks ahead of me and so far I have none at all! Now I'm wondering if its going to change! I like reading about everyone's cravings. I'm craving hot food but mostly cheeseburgers it has to be said! My friend and I went on a hunt for them yesterday and had to look in 3 different shops for them  congratulations everyone and for those of you worried I've got my fingers crossed xx


----------



## Guppy051708

*Curiosity* They are worrying me too! I hope I dont get MS! Havn't had any yet, but like you, they are only a week or two in front of me.


----------



## fluffpuffin

yes ladies stop worrying us pregnant newbies here. have not been feeling sick either and hope it stays that way.


----------



## Guppy051708

Well, I guess my due date is changed. My mother tells me that the doc. will only go by my LMP...even though I ovulated 5 days later than I should have. So now I will be due May 26th, 2010.:baby:


----------



## shawnie

awww ladies no worries about us sick ladies LMAO I had no symptoms till after 6 weeks, which wasn't that long ago, now I'm getting them off and on. Everyone's different. It's a good thing not a bad one heehee


----------



## malpal

Hey girlies!!! 
So glad to hear everyone is well!!!!! 
Well i have been uber uber tired and was tucked up in ou spare bed last night at 8.00pm after a long hot bath! Had my orders of Mr P and i was banished away for the night! I had the best night sleep EVER and woke at 9.17am!!!! He had got upto Lexie in the night and got up with her in the morning and gave her a bottle! It was just what i needed and feel so much better. 
I have returned the favour and let him out for the night!! 
Just catching up on the goings on!!!
xx


----------



## malpal

Morning ladies!!!!! 
Are you all still sleeping??????????????????? 
Well i'm feeling so far so good this morning, considering i didn't get to bed until gone 1am!!! 
Have a very boring day ahead of cleaning and ironing! Need to order my tesco shopping to be delivered tomorrow, but apart from that i am slobbing!!!
What is everyone else up to today?????
xx


----------



## Guppy051708

the DH and I will be informing his parentals about the baby bean...im kind of nervous. 
I was super excited to tell my momma,:happydance: but im afraid his parents will be angry.:grr:


----------



## fluffpuffin

Guppy051708 said:


> the DH and I will be informing his parentals about the baby bean...im kind of nervous.
> I was super excited to tell my momma,:happydance: but im afraid his parents will be angry.:grr:

Good luck!! It'll be fine I'm sure. We told dh's parents the next day we found out and they were a bist shocked but since have been great & are looking forward to it I think. xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks so much for your support fluffpuffin. 

I think their biggest concern would be that my husband won't graduate college. Which I dont see why that would happen anyways because the baby isn't due until the end of May and he is done with class the 2nd of May.

Any creative ideas on how to inform them about this sweet baby of ours? We are taking them to dinner, but how do you bring this up?


----------



## fluffpuffin

Well, it shouldn't affect his college studies then. Parents can always react a little bit guarded and with concerns at first. My dh's parents were the same - just let them get used to the shock first. I know that a friend of mine waited for the first scan and then wrapped up a scan picture with a little baby sock to give to her parents...when they open it: surprise!! I'm sure you'll be fine, just wait for them to be relaxed with some dessert.
xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Great idea! Thanks so much.:hugs:


----------



## Sam9kids

Good afternoon ladies! Well its my birthday today so got all 8 kids running round after me! 

Also am now a proud (step) grandma! My stepdaughter had a little girl on tuesday! xx


----------



## Lkeecey

Hello ladies, 

Just did two HPTs and got two BFPs. FF says I'm due on 31st May (so just sneaking in!), but will see what the doctor says this week. 

Congrats everyone xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Congratulations *Sam* ! That is so exciting!!! :happydance:
Happy Birthday!!! :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

Congratulations Lkeecey!!! :baby: 
Have a H&H 9 months :)


----------



## Rhianny224

hi everyone1 i havent said hello in here yet so here goes!
I'm rhian and i'm due on or around the 16th of may!
I am so excited and cant wait to get to know all of you x


----------



## Guppy051708

The DH and I just got back from Target. We decided to let gifts explain our little bean (to ease any anxieties they might have). We bought an " I love Grandma" and an "I love Grandpa" Bib and a cute baby picture frame. We wrote a post-it saying "Baby Kirsch is due May 26th, 2010" and wrapped it. 

Wish us luck! I hope this goes well! :thumbup: ... so nervous!


----------



## fluffpuffin

Good luck guppy051708!! Hope it goes well. Tha's a really cute idea. They will love it, I'm sure!!

Congrats to all the new bfp's too - wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy.
:hugs:
xxxx


----------



## girlross

Hello all! Congrats to all the BFPs! I'm due May 20th! My b-day is May 7th&OH b-day is May 5th! A May baby is so exciting!!


----------



## BumpyCake

Guppy, that's a wonderful idea...they'll be so happy with that. How exciting!!

We told my parents yesterday...I couldnt find a bib with Grandpa, only Grandma and I didn't think that was fair so I bought a bib with a doggie on it and it says "I Ruff You". However, first I gave them a framed picture of our dog and said "well, grandparents day was last weekend and we missed it so we're making up for it this weekend". My mom thought the picture was sooo cute and she ran and put it on the shelf. Then, I said "he left you something else in the bag." She pulled it out and was like "Ohhh, that's so cute, I ruff you...ARE YOU PREGNANT?" You could see the lightbulb go on, it was so funny!


----------



## Mork

Ahh that is lovely bumpycake!! xx


----------



## urchin

congratualtions step-gran Sam!

and welcome to My mummies lkeecy, girlross and rhianny xxx

i'm asolutely knackered again (thats all i seem to write these days) but today i have a good excuse; i was up at 5.30 for work! on a blummin sunday!
i was facilitating a workshop - which went really really well, the conference lady said we got the best evaluation of all the workshops at the whole conference yaaaaay!


----------



## Mork

Well done Urch!! x


----------



## babyhope

I am feeling absolutely miserable:cry: I just feel sick all the time, I am lucky I haven't thrown up, but I constantly have a gag in the back of my throat, I am so tired, I haven't done anything, my house is a mess and I feel soooo sick. Work and school feel a 1000 times harder right now because I don't even want to shower! I want to feel better, I just feel like laying down and crying.


----------



## Guppy051708

Ok, just got back from the dinner with the DH's parents...and it went much better than expected! Thank God! :D thanks for your support ladies. You are wonderful! :flower:


----------



## happy2bme

Guppy, that was such a brill idea, glad it went so well!! My mom guessed...........and was shocked but was ok....i think she's coming round to the idea now! My dad is really excited. dh's mum was screaming she was so excited! 

I've had a bit of a rubbish weekend with really bad stomach pain coming in waves......I'm really worried what it can be but i think it's all linked to the bloating. Any other ideas what it might be? I'm not bleeding or anything so it's a good sign surely........????


----------



## Mork

Babyhope, I am so with you!!I have not moved from the sofa all day, been tearful, thinking all kinds of rubbish negative thoughts and feel sick sick sick :( xxxhugsxxx


----------



## Guppy051708

*happy2bme *I think those waves are normal. I have been having them too. Usually if gets too bad I eat a light snack and it takes it away (for a few minutes anyways lol)


----------



## LulaBug

awww glad that your announcements went really well! I wanted to do something like that but lost my nerve, so just phoned up and blurted it out lol! Needn't have been so worried as everyone is really happy and excited. :D


----------



## Frufru

Hello Ladies

I too am expecting a may baby :happydance:

We got our BFP on Friday in the first month of trying - based on the online calculators I am due 25th of May. It all seems a bit surreal at the moment! I am going to call the doctors tomorrow to see about getting booked in with the midwife.

So far I have had very few symptoms other than no period and my boobs are bigger than usual but it is still early days so we shall see what else comes along.


Where do you live? 
UK - South East

Is this your first baby? If not, what # child is this for you?
First pregnancy

How old are you?
31 - 32 when LO is due

What do you do for work?
Regular old office work - nothing to get excited about!

What will you do after baby is born? (go back after 8 weeks, 1 year, stay home indefinately, etc...)
I would love to stay home indefinately but unless my lottery numbers come up any time soon I will need to go back part time after the first 9-12 months 

Have a good evening everyone O:)


----------



## urchin

welcome frufru and congratulations on your BFP xx


----------



## LogansMama

COngrats to all the newbies! I don't have time to update the list right now... but I will do it soon I promise! I shouldn't even be on here right now... just wanted to check in real quick.

Are we on completely opposite timezones? Are you mostly day when I am night I mean? I'm in the US. It seems I always miss so much when I am sleeping! LOL!

Love the way you are all announcing things to the family. Cute bibs and pictures! Adorable! Glad all the parents are excited!

I am feeling like garbage these days! I feel fat, gross, and SICK. The only time I don't feel sick is when I am eating. The rest of the time I want to puke... gag a lot, but its rare that something actually comes up. Almost wish it would - feel like it would make me feel better! YUCK. 

And I swear my boobs doubled in size last night. They look totally gross to me now! I am feeling SOOOO unattractive lately. I wish I could either stay thin, or LOOK pregnant, but I hate this in-between crap. It sucks! 

Okay - I'm going to work on being more positive. Don't want to drag anyone else down with all my complaining! :)

Talk to you all soon. Need to get back to my work!


----------



## lola1985

snap logansmama!! im all puffy n podgy n have stupidly big boobs normally which are now trying to break a world record or something!! if it makes u feel any better actually being sick isnt making me feel any better than not, just messing my make up! haha x x

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev133pr___.png

https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedBoy.gif

always with us my angel 26/08/2004
our beautiful angel just couldnt hang on 10/06/2009


----------



## DWandMJ

Make that another May babe... May 26th
found out on 9/18. 
This is our first and so excited! We told his family today and plan to tell mine on Friday.
I've noticed a bunch of UK ladies... Anyone on the west coast of the US?


----------



## etoya

Congratulations to all new BFPs and welcome.

I woke up today later than usual, which was a great gift to me after so many nights that I couldn't get enough sleep. The sun was shining and everything seemed to be on a sunny side  until I decided to get up.

I got used to the fact that I'm probably two sizes up in my bra, but what about this nausea. Oh, well come on in Morning Sickness! 2 hours later and two glasses of water later, no food seems to appeal. 

I stll managed to eat something small and later on had a good lunch (no complains). I just don't understand why in the world when everything seems to be so yaki, the only time I am not nausious is when I actually eat?

Yes, and who says that if it's sunny and hot outside, I'm not freezing. Is there any correlation between how cold I am and the actual weather? Don't think so.

Anyways, thank you lovely ladies for listening and have a nice day/evening/night.


----------



## LulaBug

Frufru said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> I too am expecting a may baby :happydance:
> 
> We got our BFP on Friday in the first month of trying - based on the online calculators I am due 25th of May. It all seems a bit surreal at the moment! I am going to call the doctors tomorrow to see about getting booked in with the midwife.
> 
> So far I have had very few symptoms other than no period and my boobs are bigger than usual but it is still early days so we shall see what else comes along.
> 
> 
> Where do you live?
> UK - South East
> 
> Is this your first baby? If not, what # child is this for you?
> First pregnancy
> 
> How old are you?
> 31 - 32 when LO is due
> 
> What do you do for work?
> Regular old office work - nothing to get excited about!
> 
> What will you do after baby is born? (go back after 8 weeks, 1 year, stay home indefinately, etc...)
> I would love to stay home indefinately but unless my lottery numbers come up any time soon I will need to go back part time after the first 9-12 months
> 
> Have a good evening everyone O:)

Hey there Frufru, many congratulations on your pregnancy! You're actually due the same day as me! Wooohoo! :D 

Hope you're well. How you feeling? xx


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies! I updated the list again. Most current one is pg 50! If I missed anyone or got any info wrong - let me know and I'll correct it!

Sam9kids  Happy bday! And congrats on the new step-grandbaby! Exciting! Imagine, your grandchild will be older than your baby... Wait - your baby will actually be the aunt/uncle to the grandbaby right? sort-of? Did I figure that out correctly?


----------



## RedRose

Morning ladies, feel like I haven't been here in ages!

Well this morning I am off on a 3 day work conference, it's going to be hard! I am feeling very sick and tired, not to mention dopey. I don't want everyone to know I am pregnant yet, but I will think they will guess due to my massive boobs and I'm sure I will be creeping off to bed early each night!

I'm finding the easiest way to curb my morning sickness is to snack regularly. My suitcase is overflowing- mostly with food :haha:


----------



## jolou

Afternoon, not posted for a few days! feels like weeks lol.

The morning sickness is terrible for me atm but only mornings and slightly early evening, luckily i havent been sick yet tho *touches wood*.

Pretty non-eventful weekend really, just chilling. My sis came round yesterday and we pigged out on chocolate :blush: and had a little look in the local mothercare, which to be honest wasnt great as its probably as big as my living room lol. Had a giggle in another shop when someone asked her how far along she was! shes not even pregnant, i think it was because she was holding a mothercare catalogue but she swears she is going on a diet bless her lol she also measured me to see how big my boobs have gone, turns out im up a cup size already! I went up 5 with first pregnancy and was left with a bigger bust than before...what will i be left with this time? lol. Had a checkup at the dentist where i was told i need to use a softer brush *woops* oo and got tickets to see sally morgan (anyone know her?) a medium to the stars, so that should be fun :) 

I also realised this morning its 2 weeks today till my first midwife appointment! :happydance:


----------



## Sam9kids

LogansMama said:


> Hi ladies! I updated the list again. Most current one is pg 50! If I missed anyone or got any info wrong - let me know and I'll correct it!
> 
> Sam9kids  Happy bday! And congrats on the new step-grandbaby! Exciting! Imagine, your grandchild will be older than your baby... Wait - your baby will actually be the aunt/uncle to the grandbaby right? sort-of? Did I figure that out correctly?

Hi yes you are right! This baby will have a niece that is older than them! My youngest at the moment is only 9 months old so they will all be pretty close anyway!


----------



## laura4disney

:flower:hey another May baby here! I am due on the 14th of May looking forward to 3 months so we can tell parents and not have to keep it quite its so hard!!!!


----------



## urchin

logansmama - thanks for updating the list ..... there's absolutely LOADS of us now!
Go team! :D

welcome to laura4D our latest recruit :D good to have you on board xx

Well, 7 weeks 5 days for me ... everything's on hold as far as i'm concerned til the scan on saturday. i have very mixed feelings about it. Of course I want it to hurry up, but I am also anxious in case it gives me bad news :(
If it puts my mind at rest, then that will be fabulous, but if it tells me that my pregnancy isn't viable I will be devastated.

Still, nothing I can do to influence it one way or the other, so like I said, i'm kinda on hold


----------



## Frufru

I think our May babies are going to rock!

I called the doctors today and booked my first midwife appointment. They will not see you at my practice until you are 8 weeks so I have booked in for the 13th of October when I will be exactly 8 weeks according to the online calculators.

In terms of pregnancy symptoms I seem to be getting away pretty lightly at the moment. Boobs are *definately* bigger and whenever I eat my tummy is really "gurgly" for a couple of hours after - I figure it must be the super-efficient-pregnancy-digestion I've read about kicking in.

I ended up telling my sister and one of my good friends yesterday. They both know that My partner and I were trying. When I saw them yesterday they kept going on about how they were both putting aside baby and maternity clothes for me "just in case" - With comments like that I just could not keep quiet and when I told them the good news they both said the already knew and had been talking about it for a week as they knew when my period was due!!!! So that is it now - I have told my sister and 2 of my very close friends and I am keeping quiet now until I am further along.

Thank you to all for the support and encouragement you give on this and other threads - you are all super-stars!


----------



## laura4disney

Thanks Urchin! I hope that your scan goes well! I am sure that it will! Wishing you all the best! 

I agree with you Fru Fru May babies will totally rock! Me and my OH havent told anybody yet! Its the hardest thing ever to keep quite! xx


----------



## puffins'mom

woohoo may babies is growing fast! 

started feeling sick today!
frufru i also have my first midwife appt on the 13th.
urichin really will be crossing fingers all will be ok on sat, pls update when you get back from scan.

has anybody told work yet?

x


----------



## urchin

cheers puffin and laura - don't worry, I'll let everyone know how it goes.

I will tell a few selected people after the scan (providing it's good news) 
So far the list includes: my mum and my auntie, my brother and his wife, my 2 cousins and their partners.
Then i will tell my other boss (auntie is one of my bosses)
Mr Urch is going to tell his mum, brother and grandad - hwr, having told his mum, he may as well take out an billboard advert in the middle of Belfast :rofl:


----------



## devonlady

carriecinaz said:


> fluffpuffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy2bme said:
> 
> 
> :cry:I've just looked at the list on page 39 and I'm not there........I'm sure I put it down earlier:cry:
> Oh well, logansmama can you please add me to May 22nd? :thumbup:
> 
> I am terribly bloated again today, not felt sick though which is good........and awfully teary.......I've been crying for about an hour tonight over silly things.......I was inconsolable for a while! I feel even more exhausted now!!xx
> 
> hey, looks like our due dates are very close together hun. I'm also very bloated, could barely do up my trousers at work today - so embarassing. :blush: I know all about being emotional too. It's been rather hectic at work and could barely cope, when I normally take it in my stride & don't ever get flustered. I'm sure we won't stay like this for the next few months. :hugs: to you. xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Fluff and Happy - I am also 4 weeks and 4 days! And, like you both, already feel incredibly bloated. My pants are all very snug already, not good!!! I'm really happy that leggins are in style. I plan on wearing a lot of leggins with big sweaters and flats this winter as my bump grows =)Click to expand...



Hey ladies, can i be your bump buddies too please! i'm due 23rd may and it's my first! soooo worried about the first trimester but very very excited!! x


----------



## Mork

Urch, so excited for you having your scan - I hope all is ok (am sure it will be). 
Puffins'mom - we haven;t told anyone yet, it is so hard though as i so want to!!!!!!
I have been feeling sick for the past few days, luckily this afternoon I had a reprieve and felt normal!! So, I have just eaten nearly a whole packet of cookies to make up for the lack of food recently!!!! Bloat = pregnancy NOT eating too many cookies!!!! LOL!!! xx


----------



## Las78

I should be mid - end of May, only about 3 weeks + at the minute so not certain of exact date yet


----------



## quail

hi all well felt really hungry all day so ate loads then started to feel sick this evening,cant wait till my first scan ive been to the docs today to confirm the pregnancy and seeing the midwife next week.xxx


----------



## puffins'mom

i HAVE to tell work tomorrow and dreading it!

I am due to go for an early scan in the next week or so, really hoping its good news too, last preg i went for a 6 week scan and they said it wasnt viable so i had to just wait it out for m/c, so v nervous.
why are you going for an early scan Urchin?

thanks logansmama for the list, it is getting so long!


----------



## pudgies

God i feel so early, I'm only 4w+4 :)


----------



## devonlady

puffins'mom said:


> i HAVE to tell work tomorrow and dreading it!
> 
> I am due to go for an early scan in the next week or so, really hoping its good news too, last preg i went for a 6 week scan and they said it wasnt viable so i had to just wait it out for m/c, so v nervous.
> why are you going for an early scan Urchin?
> 
> thanks logansmama for the list, it is getting so long!


Puffins' mom - do you know how accurate the 6 week scans are? I mean are they worthwhile? I'm having one this Sunday (i will be exactly 6 weeks) to check viability. I guess they can tell me if my pregnancy is in the right place etc?

What day do you have your early scan? I'm sure you will be ok this time :)

Quail - we are due on the same day! I'm 5 weeks 1 day today!!


----------



## urchin

welcome devonlady and las xxx good to have you here

cheers Mork :D

I'm just going for reassurance puffin - it's a private scan (my nhs one is at week 13) I just thought it would help put my mind at rest - or at least give me an early inkling that all is not well


----------



## urchin

welcome devonlady and las xxx good to have you here

cheers Mork :D

I'm just going for reassurance puffin - it's a private scan (my nhs one is at week 13) I just thought it would help put my mind at rest - or at least give me an early inkling that all is not well


----------



## lola1985

urchin= i have got my reassurance scan a week today, im feeling the same, excited but afraid for the worst as i barely made it thro my last m/c i honestly dont know wat i would do. well im wrapping my little bean in possitive thoughts and ill be thinking of u on saturday wen im sure u'll see a perfect lil bean with a hb like a drum x x x x

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev133pr___.png

https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedBoy.gif

always with us my angel 26/08/2004
our beautiful angel just couldnt hang on 10/06/2009


----------



## carriecinaz

Hi ladies,

I hope everyone is well. Welcome newbies and congratulations!

I went today to have an early scan as I started cramping very badly at work today and spotting red.

Scan was perfect! Peanut is 5w2d, situated in the right place and my hcg levels are great. I am getting another hcg test on thurs to confirm it is doubling but everything looks really good. Dr. said it was too early to see a heartbeat but I have another scan in 2 weeks and we should see it then. DH and I are so relieved!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Hi ladies

Well the May list has grown massive now!! Darling Babes of May banner - love it!! Will be going to find it on page 8 in a bit!!

Thank you for all the posts of support - the bleeding stopped on Friday and so far so good. I still have no symptoms apart from huge bazookas for boobs - they are MASSIVE!!! 

Urch - good luck with the scan - looking forward to the update!

All the ladies feeling poorly - really hope it improves for you soon 

Devonlady - I had to have a scan last week due to bleeding and I would have been 5w4days - they were able to see the sac and yolk, the correct size and in the correct place. They said at that point they would not be able to see the baby but they have got me an apt for another scan at 7w4d as they said by then they should be able to see it!!

xxx


----------



## Windmills

Hi everyone, I'm Katie :flower:
Found out yesterday that I'm pregnant, kind of excited but more terrified about things going wrong. I'm a born worrier :lol: By my calculations, I'll be due on the 22nd :D


----------



## Frufru

Good luck to everyone with their scans coming up. I am hoping for healthy sticky little beans all round [-o&lt;

I have just checked the HR policy for my employer and I have to tell them at least 15 weeks before my due date so I have plenty of time yet!!!! There are no special risks to me in my role so need for them to know just for now.

I am somewhat of a Yoga enthusiast and had to tell my instructor the good news when I found out. She has advised to stop coming to class until I have discussed it with the midwife and see what they advise about continuing practice. I have been doing some basic movements at home to try and maintain my suppleness in the mean time as even though I have only missed 1 practice so far I already feel like I am seizing up! We are telling the rest of the people in class that I have injured my knee at the moment as a cover story - it feels bad lying but I am not ready for the whole world to know just yet when it is still early.

I know I keep saying this but I STILL can hardly believe this pregnancy is happening :cloud9:

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Cactusgirl

katie_xx said:


> Hi everyone, I'm Katie :flower:
> Found out yesterday that I'm pregnant, kind of excited but more terrified about things going wrong. I'm a born worrier :lol: By my calculations, I'll be due on the 22nd :D

congratulations Katie!! Welcome to May babies!! :flower:


----------



## lola1985

uuuurrrrrrrggggghhhh!!! had a horrible night, really vivid dreams about this baba not sticking, hardly slept it made me soo extra worried!! then i wake up this morning and have the worst sickness i have had yet, its like my bean is reassurring me he is still there!! haha

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev133pr___.png

https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedBoy.gif

always with us my angel 26/08/2004
our beautiful angel just couldnt hang on 10/06/2009


----------



## louisa89

going by my dates and cycle length i worked out i would be due around the 9th May which would make me 7+2, But my midwife worked it out as 26th April which would make me 9+2. Can't wait for my 12week scan so i can find out exactly when im due. (hurry up postman with my scan date letter!)


----------



## modo

I am due on the 31st May so I just made it in! Where can I get the Darling Babies of May Banner? I would love to have one :)


----------



## Windmills

modo said:


> I am due on the 31st May so I just made it in! Where can I get the Darling Babies of May Banner? I would love to have one :)

The code for it's on page 8 :D


----------



## hope&faith09

morning ladies ... i feel so ill this morning really ill i havent eaten anything just sipping at drinks. am so stressed about going back to uni tomorrow which isnt helping looking forward to oh getting home from work for a cuddle.

how is everyone else?


----------



## puffins'mom

hi to all the newbies and congrats!

devonlady i had a 6 week scan with my previous 2 pregs and they are internal scans but can see little bean, saw heartbeat, was precious! ALSO i asked for a photo, just something to hang onto until 12 week scan, but they make ask for a £1 or so.

I started cramping and bleeding this morning, so went to see the Dr and asked for a early scan and he said NO! my usual Dr is on holiday, so i phoned the hospital epu (early preg unit) and they said that i need to have a scan on friday to rule on anything sinister. I told them that my dr had already made me a early scan and they said that there was no record of this, i was fuming. so i just phoned up the dr i saw this morning and demanding a referral scan letter, i now have *my scan for friday at 12pm!*
i hope baby sticks!!!!!

carriecinaz i am pleased you got to see baby and all well, i wish i got the same treatment!

lots of stickydust x


----------



## happy2bme

When is normal to first see the midwife in the UK? I got my first appointment booked yesterday for when I'm 8 weeks - is that late? I'm really suffering with bloating pain at the moment and am off work and am feeling a bit down :( I don't really know what to do with myself :(


----------



## Sam9kids

Good afternoon, boy do i feel sick today! You would think that i would be used to it with it being baby number 9! bbllleeeuuurrrggghhhh

Hope everyones reassurance scans go ok. I had one last week after some bleeding and all is ok. Baby glue for you all xx


----------



## Sam9kids

:hugs:


happy2bme said:


> When is normal to first see the midwife in the UK? I got my first appointment booked yesterday for when I'm 8 weeks - is that late? I'm really suffering with bloating pain at the moment and am off work and am feeling a bit down :( I don't really know what to do with myself :(

Thats about right to see the mw for the first time. If you have any worries though hun, get in touch with them xx


----------



## happy2bme

Thanks Sam, I'm really struggling with the pain at the moment. I've been to the doctors a coupld of times but there is not much they can do really. I'm not bleeding or anything and it's definately bloating pain so they aren't worried - but it doesn't help my pain :( Please don't let this stay with me throughout, I won't be able to cope! xx


----------



## Windmills

I'm feeling SO impatient today, I really want to get things moving but I couldn't get a Drs appointment until a week on Monday, I suspect because so many old people live round here :shrug: she told me she'll call if there's any cancellations sooner though so maybe I'll get in sooner!


----------



## happy2bme

Is that to see the midwife?


----------



## Mrs RC

I haven't seen anyone yet - have first Dr appointment on 2 October...i kind of assumed this is normal??


----------



## Windmills

I think it probably is, as I say, I'm just really impatient :lol: 
happy2beme, it's to see my GP :)


----------



## Sam9kids

Happy2beme, it could be stretching ligament pain. Just take it easy and hopefully it will ease off.

Mrs RC, yep that sounds about right too. When we are pregnant we want everything to get going and are really impatient lol! But the medical teams dont like to rush too much! I think they like to get the first few weeks out of the way in case there are any losses x


----------



## Cactusgirl

happy2bme said:


> When is normal to first see the midwife in the UK? I got my first appointment booked yesterday for when I'm 8 weeks - is that late? I'm really suffering with bloating pain at the moment and am off work and am feeling a bit down :( I don't really know what to do with myself :(

I am in Manchester and I am not having the 1st apt until 8 weeks - it seemed like an age when I called her 2 weeks ago but now only 2 weeks to go!!

Puffinsmom - you stick to your guns and get your scan. Hope everything is ok. :hugs:


----------



## ~curiosity~

LogansMama said:


> Oh - btw - CONGRATS guppy! I added you to the may mommas list. The most current one is page 50. :)

Thanks for adding me too! Um I feel stupid asking this but how do you add the darling bubs of may sign to your signature?:blush: Thanks and how is everyone? xx


----------



## ~curiosity~

katie_xx said:


> I'm feeling SO impatient today, I really want to get things moving but I couldn't get a Drs appointment until a week on Monday, I suspect because so many old people live round here :shrug: she told me she'll call if there's any cancellations sooner though so maybe I'll get in sooner!

Sorry you're feeling impatient. Can you try going to the doctors early in the morning and getting an appointment that day? Ours have that option xx


----------



## mailtoyin2005

i'm new here and i'm gonna be due 2nd may


----------



## pudgies

:) welcome to bnb and congrats x


----------



## poppy fields

I'm due 27th May I think. Not getting to see the midwife until I'm 10 weeks gone! They had no appointments, such a baby boom.


----------



## pudgies

Same, your the third due on the 27 th :)


----------



## babyhope

Morning sickness is really beating me:wacko: I am sick ALL day, although I am lucky not to have thrown up, I feel horrible and miserable and constantly feel like gagging...nothing tastes good, NOT EVEN WATER! Every time I come on here I complain about my morning sickness, but seriously I have it all the time....I am getting worried about my classes at school because of the work load, I have done NO HOMEWORK because I am so sick I often just lay on the couch all day or in bed. Hope I start to feel better soon.


----------



## pudgies

babyhope said:


> Morning sickness is really beating me:wacko: I am sick ALL day, although I am lucky not to have thrown up, I feel horrible and miserable and constantly feel like gagging...nothing tastes good, NOT EVEN WATER! Every time I come on here I complain about my morning sickness, but seriously I have it all the time....I am getting worried about my classes at school because of the work load, I have done NO HOMEWORK because I am so sick I often just lay on the couch all day or in bed. Hope I start to feel better soon.

Hope you feel better, MS hasn't hit me yet, i was wanting it to reassure me of the baby, but it sounds awful  

x :hugs:


----------



## babyhope

I know so did I:dohh: LOL...and my breasts hurt so bad, I though when they were first feeling tender, that was sore, but now they hurt like never before!!! I am hoping that all of this pain and MS is a positive reassurance that everything is all right with my baby!


----------



## AdamsEve

19th May for me!

Seems AAAGEEEES away, but it's probably just gonna fly by, right?!


----------



## DadToBeJohn

Congrats to all, This is my first baby, We are due on the 25th of May, First scan is the day before 12 weeks, 9th of November, Cant wait.


----------



## urchin

welcome to katie and louisa - time will tell if you belong in here or the April mummies thread :D either way, you're very welcome to hang out in here

happy2bme - 8 weeks sounds about right to me, mine is nearer to 9 but that's because I couldn't fit her in due to work committments
My cramps were pretty bad 2-3 weeks ago and I found that a hot water bottle really helped. I didnt have it roasting hot, but warm enough to ease things off a bit xx

mailtoy, john, adamseve and poppyfields welcome to the darling babes - good to have you all here :D

curiosity - the code for the banner is on page 8

i'm having a wee wobble today - here's the thing; I got my BFP 2 days before my period was due with an IC, then retested with a FRER the next day ...... and I've not tested since.
I went to the doctor and she took my word for it - so no bloods taken/tested there

and now i'm thinking, what if I was wrong? what if it was all a mistake? how would I know?

I think it might be the stress of the scan on saturday getting to me.

Am I alone in this odd train of thought????


----------



## Windmills

I've been having that exact thought today. Also, what if the doctor tests and it's negative, she'll think I made it up! SO glad my Mum saw the test or I think I'd suspect I imagined the line!


----------



## shawnie

Urchin, Im kinda shocked that didn't test you. My Doctor wouldn't even see me until they see a positive test from their own clinic staff. My medical also req a doctors page of confirmation. Maybe call her back and say "opps we forgot to do a test, can I come in soon to get one done" im sure they will.


----------



## LeaArr

My doctor didn't test me either, but I had spotting so she sent me for bloodwork right away.


----------



## Melissa_M

urchin said:


> i'm having a wee wobble today - here's the thing; I got my BFP 2 days before my period was due with an IC, then retested with a FRER the next day ...... and I've not tested since.
> I went to the doctor and she took my word for it - so no bloods taken/tested there
> 
> and now i'm thinking, what if I was wrong? what if it was all a mistake? how would I know?
> 
> I think it might be the stress of the scan on saturday getting to me.
> 
> Am I alone in this odd train of thought????

I'm sure you're not wrong hun, if you haven't had your period, and you have all the signs, I think it's safe to say your pregnant!!! This is not just a dream :) xoxoxoxo


----------



## Missy86

My midwife didnt test me either


----------



## babyhope

shawnie said:


> Urchin, Im kinda shocked that didn't test you. My Doctor wouldn't even see me until they see a positive test from their own clinic staff. My medical also req a doctors page of confirmation. Maybe call her back and say "opps we forgot to do a test, can I come in soon to get one done" im sure they will.

Yup same here, they won't even see you if you don't get a positive from there, or if you say you've gotten a positive at home then they will send you to get blood done BEFORE they schedule an appointment with the doctor.


----------



## Sam9kids

I know here in the uk they dont tend to test you if you have had a positive preg test. Their tests they do are a similar kind


----------



## Missy86

Sam9kids said:


> I know here in the uk they dont tend to test you if you have had a positive preg test. Their tests they do are a similar kind

Yes thats what my midwife said


----------



## Guppy051708

I had to prove pregnancy before anyone would see me!


----------



## LogansMama

With this pregnancy - my doctor gave me a urine test to "confirm" but she also did blood work and checked my hcg levels. With my first pregnancy (different doctor) he never confirmed anything... he just said "you did a test at home - right? I believe you!". He didn't even do blood work at my first exam.... just an internal, and told me it was too early to see anything and to come back in 2 weeks for blood work and such. I ended up switching from him cause he was an ass though (to my current doc that I like a lot!).

Anyhow....
CONGRATS to all the new may mommies! I can't believe how many of us there are! ITs crazy! Talk about a baby boom! LOL!

I'm going to update the list now!


----------



## LogansMama

WOW Ladies! I just updated the list again! We currently have 99 mommies on the list! The next mommy to give me a date will be lucky 100! Woo HOO! Check out page 50 to see it!

Now - I do have 2 May Mommas that I don't have dates for yet, so they aren't on the list. So - we actually have 100 or 101! It all depends on you girls - *pudgies* and *louisa89*!!

Louisa - you are teetering between April and May - so I don't know what to do with you! Should I put you down in the middle - for like May 2? Or should I just wait? Or do you want me to put you down for the 9th? Let me know!


----------



## wait.and.see

Hello ladies, i am not sure if i have posted on this thread yet or not but my due dat would be the 29th of May :) Just had my first beta drawn this morning and waiting for results xo


----------



## Sam9kids

Morning ladies.

Gosh im tired today. My little 9 month old has a very bad cold so couldnt sleep. Hes had me up since 5.30 yawwwnnnnnnn! x


----------



## malpal

urchin said:


> i'm having a wee wobble today - here's the thing; I got my BFP 2 days before my period was due with an IC, then retested with a FRER the next day ...... and I've not tested since.
> I went to the doctor and she took my word for it - so no bloods taken/tested there
> 
> and now i'm thinking, what if I was wrong? what if it was all a mistake? how would I know?
> 
> I think it might be the stress of the scan on saturday getting to me.
> 
> Am I alone in this odd train of thought????

Hun i really don't think your alone! With my last pregnancy i couldn't believe they took my word that i was pregnant, i spent all my time worrying that i had got it wrong and had read th elines wrong! Dh bought me a clearblue that spells it out and that reassured me a little. Although i don't think i totally believed it until i saw her wriggling around on the screen. Think i feel the exact same this time. I only did one test and am now really wanting to get another, roll on another 6 weeks!!!!! 

Well i have been neing sick for the past two days. It's really not nice having to sneak into the toilet at work and do the buisiness! Not sure what people think as it was clear that something was wrong. I guess if it wasn't just my 2nd week back from maternity leave people would be speculating that i was pregnant! what a shock they will have!!! 
My only other ailment is that i'm sooooooooooooooooo tired. Last night i dropped of before Lexie! Little madam has had me up since 3.15am so am now feeling like a zombie! 
Welcome to all the newbies and hello to all the regulars!!!!!!!
Have a good day everyone xxxx


----------



## modo

I was also really shocked that they just took my word on Monday. I was expecting a blood test or a pg test at the very least.


----------



## Lkeecey

Hello ladies!
Just wanted to say thank you for adding me to your May Babies list (sorry not sure who did it) and thanks for your company, but my official due date is now in June! Wishing you all the best :) xxxxx


----------



## snailien

Hello ladies - please add me to the list too! am a bit confused about my due date.... I think it's the 10th May. (I'm about 7 weeks) Thanks! Roll on week 12! xx


----------



## bexxie

Hi think I am May 5th

Thanks bex


----------



## chubbin

Based on my own calculations, please could you put me in for 22nd May 2010. Thanks xx


----------



## jaccib

Morning girls

All ok today?

I have been feeling lousy past few days can't seem to motivate myself,constantly feel sick(eating seems to help!!),soooooo tired!!!

2 weeks and get another scan....hopefully this is all due to worrying(still expect to see blood everytime I go to the loo!).....and the "Ricicle " will have grown stronger!!


----------



## dmn1156

morning all can i be added to the list please may 1st for me


----------



## Windmills

I can't stop worrying! I saw something that said after 5 weeks the chance of a first MC is only 5% .. but if you've had one before it's 20% :( Can someone pleasee tell me something to stop me from worrying so much :lol: I'm doing my own head in!

Oh, and congrats to everyone whose just posted today/last night.


----------



## jolou

afternoon ladies and welcome to newcomers! :D

Urchin, your not alone in your tain of thought lol, i have been the exact same, my doc took my word for it too, i keep gettin this feeling when it comes to my scan there will be nothing there and i will be laughed at lol.

Well I've had a busy morning this morning, took my frustrations out on the house, the OH is doing my head in! His parents are going away on thursday for the weekend and have a retriever and mark wants to bring the dog to our house... normally i wouldnt mind but our house isnt the biggest of houses and he is a big dog, he tends to get homesick/misses his parents and so has an upset stomach and guess who will be left to clean it up..me! maybe im being unreasonable or somethnig but i have enough to do around the house as it is:shrug: plus i had slight spotting the other day and the doc said there was nothing to worry about when he checked me over but to take it easy for a few days (well havent done it today!). Dont get me wrong i love dogs and had one growing up until i was 22 but i really didnt want the added mess of dog hair on a carpet that is hard enough to hoover with a one wheel hoover lol and the possibility of runny dog poo all over my kitchen floor lol We had a slight row about it last night and he said he was just going to stay at his parents for the weekend then and tbh i felt like saying GOOD! it gives me some peace but i never :haha: Love him to bit but my god during this pregnancy he is annoying me lol oh and to top it off i had really bad nausea and it took me a while to get going this morning so could have used help with sophie gettin ready for school and the bins being put out (ergh i hate doing the bins even more atm) did he do it of even think id need help? nooo


argh rant over sorry for the essay lol think im gonna chill with a decaff coffee (whoop lol) and some peanut butter on toast.


----------



## LeaArr

katie_xx said:


> I can't stop worrying! I saw something that said after 5 weeks the chance of a first MC is only 5% .. but if you've had one before it's 20% :( Can someone pleasee tell me something to stop me from worrying so much :lol: I'm doing my own head in!
> 
> Oh, and congrats to everyone whose just posted today/last night.

The chance of miscarriage after having one already is 20%, however, 19 out of 20 pregancies after miscarriage go to term. I don't know where the 20% comes from, but you have more chance of going home with a baby than not. I hope that helps.


----------



## Windmills

Thankyou, that's actually really reassured me!


----------



## urchin

WOW! pushing 100 and then an influx!

waitandsee, snailien, chubbin, dmn and bexxie - welcome to the May Darlings - bexxie, you have the same due date as me!

Lkeecey, sorry you are leaving us but glad it's just cuz you're moving to a different month

Logansmama - thanks for updating us and keeping us in some kind of order

......and i'm really glad I'm not alone in my weird worryings :D It seems the system is so different in different places - I am glad it's not uncommon for GPs not to do their own tests in the UK, makes me feel less alone.
I don't think it's worth trying to get the doctor to do tests now as I'm getting scanned on saturday - I _will_ feel mighty embaressed if there is nothing there to scan though .... actually no, scrap that - what I'll be feeling is devastated, not embaressed!

I'm 8 weeks exactly today and feel like I've reached a milestone - not sure why, but it feels like a good round number......just 4 more to go til I'm through the scariest bit


----------



## shawnie

I so hope that's true for me this time around, being an old fart doesn't help the odds much but at least Im young at heart LMAO PMA to all and to all much PMA lmao ok I'm being goofy now, I need some decaf coffee to fake my brain into thinking its the real stuff lol


----------



## louisa89

louisa89 said:


> going by my dates and cycle length i worked out i would be due around the 9th May which would make me 7+2, But my midwife worked it out as 26th April which would make me 9+2. Can't wait for my 12week scan so i can find out exactly when im due. (hurry up postman with my scan date letter!)

Postman brought my important letter this morning. yippee! was never expecting to see what i saw. I got my first scan a week friday (2nd oct). Thought it would be at least another 3 weeks. looks like i'm gonna see my little jelly baby sooner than expected.


----------



## LogansMama

*MAY 2010 BABY DUE DATES:*

*May 1st* 
curlew
dmn1156
farah
LogansMama
vixta

*May 2nd*
belleii
gixxgirl06
mailtoyin2005
Mrs A
Ollieburger

*May 3rd*
erinaimee
Hen
jaccib
LSU25
socophoenix
Wellington
wlove_happy

*May 4th*
lily123
Lizzieredrup
loobo83
marie-louise
Miss-Boo
MRSPNJ
sammywhammy

*May 5th*
Bailey
Bexxie
RedRose
Urchin

*May 6th*
LauraW

*May 7th*
Awtp1974
BrightEyes
jolou
Kelly87
laney_1981
Mrs RC
nickysdestiny
sambam
shawnie

*May 8th*
Emarismummy
laney_1981
mummy78
Sam9Kids
Taurustot09

*May 9th*
AmeliahJoy
kerrie24
louisa89
punch

*May 10th*
Mishmo76
Snailien
Su B

*May 11th*
kikaypoxels
Sarah81

*May 12th*
mojo401
mork
ninewest
littlebuddha

*May 13th*

*May 14th*
babyhope
laura4disney 
lola1985
mommy43

*May 15th*
Georgias mum 
hope&faith09
maybebaby3
Melissa_M
Need-pink

*May 16th*
cheekygrin
doddy0402
Rhianny224
Sparkledust09


*May 17th*
Cactusgirl
Ivoryapril
malpal

*May 18th*
JIGGY
LeaArr 
Tink&PeterPan

*May 19th*
AdamsEve
Gypsy_Punk 
sandrass

*May 20th*
amanda09
Cateyes
etoya
girlross
xminimotox

*May 21st*
Cb1
Puffins&#8217;mom

*May 22nd*
carriecinaz
Chubbin
Happy2bme
katie_xx 

*May 23rd*
~curiosity~
devonlady
quail

*May 24th*
fluffpuffin

*May 25th*
DadToBeJohn
Frufru
lori
lulabug

*May 26th*
DWandMJ 
Guppy051708

*May 27th*
poppy fields 
pudgies

*May 28th*

*May 29th*
wait.and.see 

*May 30th*
Tudor Rose 

*May 31st*
modo

​

OKAY LADIES - HERE IS OUR LATEST LIST! 100+ and going strong! 

Lkeecey - Sorry you are leaving us - but I'm sure the June Mamas will be fun to hang with too! I was a June mama last time around... June is a good month to have a baby!

As for me - I finally gave in and changed my due date from the 3rd to the 1st. My doc says I'm due the 1st - but she is going by a 28 day cycle. I have a 30/31 day cycle... so I was thinking May 3. My U/S agreed with MY DATE of the 3rd, but doc put me as the 1st anyhow! SO - I didn't want to change it - but - IT MAKES ME SEEM FARTHER ALONG her way... and I like that! FASTER OUT OF THE FIRST TRI!!! LOL. Anyhow - so thats that!

Congrats to all the latest additions! Talk to you all soon!


----------



## kerrie24

Hi,can I be added onto the 9th may please.My baby is due on his/her grandmas birthday!


----------



## happygal

hi, ive had 5 pos home tests and my nurse has told me ill be due around the 23rd of may :flower: ive got to wait for my dr to officially confirlm the pregnancy until my HCG levels are 5000 or above :saywhat: last week they were 342 i get the results of yesterdays test this afternoon so hopefully the level will of risen beyond 5000, if not i guess it will be another test next week, seems silly to me. going by the date of my last period i would be around 4 - 5 weeks so my level last week was about right. i just want it to be official x


----------



## doddy0402

Hi, Not had drs appointment yet but by my working out bean should be due 16th May!! Thanks!!
Feel for you all with ms. not had anything at all yet, so it really doesn't feel real! I didn't have any symptoms with my son either so I didn't really believe it until my 1st scan!


----------



## jolou

hiya ladies,

im feeling very excited today, just pre ordered the new backstreet boys album wooohooo, my OH is going to laugh at me but i dont care lol and i cant seem to stop being hungry no matter what i eat today, its driving me mad! lol


----------



## Windmills

:rofl: I went to see the Backstreet Boys last time they toured! :blush:


----------



## ~curiosity~

happygal said:


> hi, ive had 5 pos home tests and my nurse has told me ill be due around the 23rd of may :flower: ive got to wait for my dr to officially confirlm the pregnancy until my HCG levels are 5000 or above :saywhat: last week they were 342 i get the results of yesterdays test this afternoon so hopefully the level will of risen beyond 5000, if not i guess it will be another test next week, seems silly to me. going by the date of my last period i would be around 4 - 5 weeks so my level last week was about right. i just want it to be official x

hey happygal, you have the same due date as me :happydance: congratulations


----------



## Jellyt

I had my reassurance scan today! Was absolutely terrified because the last time I had a scan in my previous pregnancy, I saw the little baby with no heart beat. This time though we saw a flashing bean! I'm moving to April too because I have irregular periods, my doc thinks i'm a week further than I thought I was :)


----------



## hope&faith09

hey ladies just thought I would pop in and say hi today I made it into uni and did both two hour lectures and managed ok which made me feel happier cant wait to start some reading but waiting for everything to be put online. I was going to tell my mum on Monday but can no longer get home to see her as I have meetings at uni all week! :-( oh well it can wait another week! How is everyone else?!?


----------



## puffins'mom

Hi girls how is everyone doing today? seems there is a few of you feeling sick!

well i went to A&E this morning cause the pain in my side and lower back pain is getting bad and also got brown discharge with tissue bits in (sorry TMI) and really worried, but they just said they too busy and cant scan me so will have to come back on monday......luckily i have an early emergency scan booked in for tomorrow!
I am so worried baby has died as i have no preg symptoms anymore....

PLEASE PLEASE SEND ME ALL THE STICKYDUST YOU CAN FOR TOMORROW 12PM!
i will update after scan and let you know!

curiosity good luck with those hcg levels!
hope&faith well done on getting through lectures!

*stickydust to all of may bumps *


----------



## hope&faith09

Lots of Sticky Dust Puffins Mum x x x


----------



## LeaArr

puffins'mom said:


> Hi girls how is everyone doing today? seems there is a few of you feeling sick!
> 
> well i went to A&E this morning cause the pain in my side and lower back pain is getting bad and also got brown discharge with tissue bits in (sorry TMI) and really worried, but they just said they too busy and cant scan me so will have to come back on monday......luckily i have an early emergency scan booked in for tomorrow!
> I am so worried baby has died as i have no preg symptoms anymore....
> 
> PLEASE PLEASE SEND ME ALL THE STICKYDUST YOU CAN FOR TOMORROW 12PM!
> i will update after scan and let you know!
> 
> curiosity good luck with those hcg levels!
> hope&faith well done on getting through lectures!
> 
> *stickydust to all of may bumps *


Sending loads of STICKY :dust: your way!


----------



## ~curiosity~

puffins'mom said:


> Hi girls how is everyone doing today? seems there is a few of you feeling sick!
> 
> well i went to A&E this morning cause the pain in my side and lower back pain is getting bad and also got brown discharge with tissue bits in (sorry TMI) and really worried, but they just said they too busy and cant scan me so will have to come back on monday......luckily i have an early emergency scan booked in for tomorrow!
> I am so worried baby has died as i have no preg symptoms anymore....
> 
> PLEASE PLEASE SEND ME ALL THE STICKYDUST YOU CAN FOR TOMORROW 12PM!
> i will update after scan and let you know!
> 
> curiosity good luck with those hcg levels!
> hope&faith well done on getting through lectures!
> 
> *stickydust to all of may bumps *

:dust::dust: good luck to you hun I really hope all goes well. Its really horrible you have to wait so long :sad1::hugs:


----------



## curlew

Hi Folks

Not been on for a week as I have been so tired that I have been going to bed as soon as DS has gone to sleep. MS has kicked in big time and I am feeling naseaus all afternoon and evening for the past 5 days. I am also in the foulest of moods which I suspect is due to the lack of sleep at nights with getting up for a wee twice a night and also the most vivid weird dreams which keep wakening me up - honestly you would think I had been on some sort of hallucinogenic drugs the way I am dreaming lol.

Glad everyone else is doing okay and good luck and sticky baby dust for those of you with scans coming up soon :dust:

100+ in May for babes that rocks :happydance:


----------



## RedRose

Thinking of you puffins'mom :hugs:

Well ladies I am back from the three day conference, and my God it was horrible! I didn't sleep for the two nights and now have a cough and cold, I am really upset that I went at all to be honest. It was just horrible, it really was. Constant air con and awful food. And trying to work with morning sickness was tough.

Glad to have got that off my chest! :thumbup:

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## jolou

katie_xx said:


> :rofl: I went to see the Backstreet Boys last time they toured! :blush:

haha me too... and the time before that and the time before that... lol since i was 14


----------



## Mork

Good luck tomorrow PuffinsMom xx:dust::hug::dust:


----------



## Sam9kids

Good luck Puffinsmom xxx


----------



## shawnie

Thinking of you puffin!


----------



## LulaBug

Got my first appointment with the midwife on 20th October. Excited but nervous. Not sure what to expect lol! Any ideas? xx


----------



## LogansMama

kerrie24 said:


> Hi,can I be added onto the 9th may please.My baby is due on his/her grandmas birthday!

DONE! :) Welcome!


----------



## Windmills

Good luck PuffinsMom :hugs: xx


----------



## malpal

Am thinking about you puffin'smom xx


----------



## Mork

Hey Lulabug, 
Got my first mw appt this sunday, so will let you know after I have seen her xx


----------



## LogansMama

Puffinsmom - GOOD LUCK and LOADS Of sticky dust to you! I hope everything is ok!


----------



## LogansMama

Jellyt said:


> I had my reassurance scan today! Was absolutely terrified because the last time I had a scan in my previous pregnancy, I saw the little baby with no heart beat. This time though we saw a flashing bean! I'm moving to April too because I have irregular periods, my doc thinks i'm a week further than I thought I was :)

Congrats on seeing a heartbeat! So exciting! Sorry to see you go, but at east its just due to a little more progress than you thought!! You'll be out of the 1st trimester before all of us! :)


----------



## urchin

welcome kerry, happygal and doddy

puffinsmom - wishing you all the stickydust in the world tomorrow hon - with be thinking of you at lunchtime xxx

jellyt - sorry you're leaving us, but i'm sure you'll have a lot of fun with the april laydeez

poor you RedRose :( sounds like a horrid 3 days ..... bet you're glad to be home

Lulabug - my first one with the midwife is on 29th, so I am in the same boat as you

I'm knackered again, and was sick after lunch :( somehow the food wouldnt go down properly - so there was only one other direction for it 
2 days to scan day though :)


----------



## Cactusgirl

:hugs: hope everything goes ok today Puffinsmom

Welcome to all the new joiners!!


----------



## deedledum

Just been out to hospital for an early pregnancey scan and we saw the heartbeat. im really happy at this time, me and my girl were trying to work out the dates and her due date would be around the middlw of may so we are additions to the may baby thread


----------



## Frufru

Hi guys,

Just popping past and wanted to wish everyone with scans and mw appointments coming up good fortune and lots and lots and LOTS of sticky :dust:


----------



## lola1985

sending you lots of sticky dust puffinsmom and wrapping your bean in possitive thoughts x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev133pr___.png

https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedBoy.gif

always with us my angel 26/08/2004
our beautiful angel just couldnt hang on 10/06/2009


----------



## laney_1981

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't posted in ages. Just to say I had a bit of bleeding last night so managed to get appointment at the early pregnancy unit this morning. They did a scan and all is well, saw the little HB it was amazing. They are measuring me at 7+5 so a couple of days behind. I'm so happy now. Decided to take the rest of the day off and I'm currently lying in my bed ready for a cheeky wee nap to make up for the lack of sleep I had last night worrying.
Got my booking in appointment on the 22nd Oct so that's the next milestone

good luck to you all who are going for scans over the weekend. Hope everyones symptoms are starting to ease. 

Have a nice weekend

laney


----------



## hope&faith09

Im glad everythings ok with your bean ... Was laughing as Im lying in bed aswell - thinking about having a lil nap while oh is at work!!! he he I bet he will come in and catch me snozzing!


----------



## laney_1981

Hee hee my DH is in the house today as he has a day off so knew I was going to bed. Thanks for the kind thoughts, just gonna take it easy for the next couple of days


----------



## puffins'mom

hi ladies, well went for the scan and could only see an egg sac, no foetal pole.
she said sac measuring 5 weeks, but i am 100% sure i am 6+1 today, as we only bd'd once! i asked her to please do an internal scan but she just said no. i have had 5 and 6 week scans with my prev pregs and tummy scans cant see much but internal can always see clearly. i am going back in 10 days for another scan.
so just gonna cross my fingers and see what happens. 

thanks so much for your stickydust!


----------



## Windmills

:hugs: I really hope everything turns out okay xx


----------



## shawnie

Puffin im shocked they didn't do an internal, the last few times Ive had mine done they always ended up doing one. You should see more in 10 days for sure.


----------



## babyhope

Hi ladies! Well I have been feeling awful these last couple of days...sick,tired, headachy...and my hubby had been so amazing. He's been very supportive, telling me to take naps, washing dishes...I love my man. I think he is going to tell his parents today, he likes to take them out to lunch everyone once in a while...I think all will go well!


----------



## shawnie

If you have a chillies out there it would be fun to order baby back ribs and anything else they have with the name baby in it to see if they catch on. When I told my family the last time I had every food on the plate starting with baby in it. (baby carrots, baby ribs, baby peas, baby onions and so on)


----------



## urchin

sorry to hear you didnt get the reassurance you need puffinsmom - i will keep everything crossed for you for the next one 

glad your news is better laney ....hope you are doing something nice tonight to celebrate

I'm off out to the pub for a friends birthday - am baking her a birthday cake.....hoping that the presence of cake will mask the absence of beer!


----------



## aw1990

Hello :) ive not posted here b4 :)
Im Aileen, im 18 i have 1 dd who is 17th months 
an am pregnant again after 2 losses 
due 15th of may :)


----------



## urchin

welcome Aileen - hope your time with us is happy and trouble free! xx


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations Aileen :flower:


----------



## Widger

puffins'mom said:


> hi ladies, well went for the scan and could only see an egg sac, no foetal pole.
> she said sac measuring 5 weeks, but i am 100% sure i am 6+1 today, as we only bd'd once! i asked her to please do an internal scan but she just said no. i have had 5 and 6 week scans with my prev pregs and tummy scans cant see much but internal can always see clearly. i am going back in 10 days for another scan.
> so just gonna cross my fingers and see what happens.
> 
> thanks so much for your stickydust!

I'm really sorry about your news at the scan. I can't believe they didn't do an internal scan?! Was it a private scan? When was your lmp?


----------



## LogansMama

Puffinsmom - I'm really mad that they wouldn't do the internal! I just don't understand why these doctors are so stupid sometimes? I mean - WTH is the big deal? Its the same flippin machine!!!! Why keep you worrying for another 10 days! That is just mean and terrible to do to you! Was this your normal doc, a private scan or what? I mean - I know things are different outside the US - but that just sounds absurd! (YOu ARE outside the US right???)

Anyhow - I guess I'm not saying anything helpful right now - but I'm mad they didn't give you more answers! NOW - even if you are 6 weeks like you think you are - it might still be too early to see anything yet, (even if they HAD done an internal) so don't lose hope yet... BUT THEY SHOULD HAVE TRIED!!! Sorry they weren't helpful!


----------



## LogansMama

I got some nerve-racking news today... Apparently I tested positive as a carrier of some genetic disease - called Spinal Muscular Atrophy. Now DH is supposed to go get a blood test to see if he is a carrier too. IF he IS - that pretty bad news for baby. Basically - in a nutshell - if DH is a carrier - our baby has a 25% chance of being born with the disease, in which case, the baby wouldn't live past probably age 2! On the upside - the odds of my DH being a carrier are LOW, and if he IS, we still have a 75% chance of having a healthy baby. BUT - until I get some answers back - my mind is gonna be flooded with worry!!! Oh - and if god-forbid by DH is a carrier, I would be able to get an amnio to find out BEFORE the baby is born if baby would have the disease or not.... then I could make decisions from that point. I just really really hope I don't have to make a decision like that... I don't think I can handle that!


----------



## carriecinaz

LogansMama said:


> I got some nerve-racking news today... Apparently I tested positive as a carrier of some genetic disease - called Spinal Muscular Atrophy. Now DH is supposed to go get a blood test to see if he is a carrier too. IF he IS - that pretty bad news for baby. Basically - in a nutshell - if DH is a carrier - our baby has a 25% chance of being born with the disease, in which case, the baby wouldn't live past probably age 2! On the upside - the odds of my DH being a carrier are LOW, and if he IS, we still have a 75% chance of having a healthy baby. BUT - until I get some answers back - my mind is gonna be flooded with worry!!! Oh - and if god-forbid by DH is a carrier, I would be able to get an amnio to find out BEFORE the baby is born if baby would have the disease or not.... then I could make decisions from that point. I just really really hope I don't have to make a decision like that... I don't think I can handle that!


Awww Logansmama :hugs:

I'm sure everything is going to be fine. Sometimes these tests just cause more worry. These diseases do happen, yes, but it's so rare. Your baby is fine. Keep your chin up. How much longer till they test DH? Hopefull soon so you can put your mind at ease.


----------



## carriecinaz

puffins'mom said:


> hi ladies, well went for the scan and could only see an egg sac, no foetal pole.
> she said sac measuring 5 weeks, but i am 100% sure i am 6+1 today, as we only bd'd once! i asked her to please do an internal scan but she just said no. i have had 5 and 6 week scans with my prev pregs and tummy scans cant see much but internal can always see clearly. i am going back in 10 days for another scan.
> so just gonna cross my fingers and see what happens.
> 
> thanks so much for your stickydust!

Puffinsmom - I'm sorry they were being an ass about this. That is a long time to wait, 10 days. Maybe you ovulated later than you thought? I have heard sperm can live up to 5 days.


----------



## LogansMama

carriecinaz said:


> Awww Logansmama :hugs:
> 
> I'm sure everything is going to be fine. Sometimes these tests just cause more worry. These diseases do happen, yes, but it's so rare. Your baby is fine. Keep your chin up. How much longer till they test DH? Hopefull soon so you can put your mind at ease.


Yeah - I'm trying to think positive. The chances are in our favor. Just something else to worry about for the next week or so. Docs office is closed for the weekend and Monday... and by the time I hear from Insurance on Tuesday, DH will probably get his blood draw on Wednesday. Then figure it'll take a few days for results... so I guess I'll know about a week from Monday... maybe around the 5th??


----------



## cheekygrin

I'll fill the May 13th spot -yay yay


----------



## urchin

welcome to cheekygrin - good to have you on board!

Well, the day has arrived - I'm off for my scan in about 10 minutes and i'm really really nervous. One way or the other, today is an auspicious day; it's either the day when we get to see our baby for the first time, or the day that all our dreams come crashing down....I just want it over tbh :(


----------



## Missy86

Good Luck Urchin xx

I am so excited for you


----------



## sineady

*May Babies   congrats everyone!!! anyone due 7th may thats my bday *


----------



## Windmills

Good luck Urchin :hugs:


----------



## mojo401

Been thinking about you Urch - hope the scan went well.


----------



## puffins'mom

hi girls, thanks so much for you answers/advice.

LMP was def 14th aug, def ov on 27th aug around 5pm, and bd'd once that night, its that simple. 
stupid sonographer was so moody and wasnt bothered with me, funny how someones attitude can have such an effect on someone else, how do i get through the next 10 days without worrying myself silly! i have had so many scans due to my bicornuate uterus and being under consult care and everyone before 7 weeks was an internal!
this was an NHS not private. i was wandering if i should try get a private scan done at 7weeks, but the NHS follow up scan is is a few days later so not sure its worth my while?
i feel like screaming at the selfish woman.

anyway thats off my shoulders.

urchin thinking of you today goodluck hon!
welcome to the newbies. 

stickydust xx


----------



## Missy86

Sorry Puffin, some people are just awful xx

When I went for the private scan it was nice and got to spend an hour in there asking questions. Wish I could do that for the whole nine months but it costs 100 pound a time


----------



## urchin

I'm afraid it wasn't good news - there was a yolk sack and feotal pole but only 4mm - consistant with a 6 week pregnancy, not 8
and no detectable heartbeat

It is possible that it's just that I'm less far along than I thought - but given that I was using a CBFM I seriously doubt it

I have to get my gp to refer for another scan in 7-10 when they should be able to find a heartbeat (if there is ever going to be one) but I don't hold out much hope

and, i have a 9cm fibroid too :(

think I may well be stepping away from B&B for a while - though I wish you all the very best xxx


----------



## Missy86

I am sorry so Urchin

Sending you lots of love and the next scan coulf be fine xx


----------



## puffins'mom

urchin, the fact there is a foetal pole is good, maybe its too early for heartbeat and next scan will show one, i am assuming they did an internal?
my sac only measured 5mm and was empty with no foetal pole.
it is going to be tough wait till our next scans, i will be thinking of you hon xxxxxxxxxxxx
try and rest as much as you can until scan, give bean the best chance! x :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

Urchin - :hugs: I'll be praying for you and your LO. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## shawnie

urchin said:


> I'm afraid it wasn't good news - there was a yolk sack and feotal pole but only 4mm - consistant with a 6 week pregnancy, not 8
> and no detectable heartbeat
> 
> It is possible that it's just that I'm less far along than I thought - but given that I was using a CBFM I seriously doubt it
> 
> I have to get my gp to refer for another scan in 7-10 when they should be able to find a heartbeat (if there is ever going to be one) but I don't hold out much hope
> 
> and, i have a 9cm fibroid too :(
> 
> think I may well be stepping away from B&B for a while - though I wish you all the very best xxx

 Urchin, maybe it is possible your little one is just growing slower at the moment? I have a 5cm fibroid the last time it was measureed, might be bigger now I dono. I'd not loose hope and ask for HCG levels. I hope all goes well for you sweetie.


----------



## babyhope

Urchin I hope everything well turn out ok:hugs:

I am worried about my next doctor's appointment on Oct. 13 (17 days!!!) I will be near 10 weeks, I hope they do a scan but I am worried that I won't see anything or something bad has happened, I am just praying that everything is ok, and baby is fine!


----------



## lili24

Urch it has really upset me to read your post, I know words probably mean nothing right now but I wanted you to know I am thinking of you. I will be praying and keeping everything crossed that there is a heartbeat at your next scan. I can only imagine how worried you and mr urch are feeling. xxxxxx


----------



## cking

May 16th wohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## urchin

on the contrary lili - your words and everyone else who has wished me well, have helped me to feel a wee bit less wretched. Nothing is gonna make me feel ok, but it is good to know I am in people's thoughts

shawnie - i have no idea if they ever decide to do that? I always thought growth was pretty uniform in the first weeks, but I dunno :shrug:

puffinsmoma - it was an external scan, but she said at 4mm, even an internal scan wouldnt show a heartbeat


----------



## Capsicum

Urchin,

I'm gutted to hear about today. I have read lots of posts of people who didn't see much on an external scan but then once they did an internal scan they saw the heartbeat. Even though the person who did the scan said what they said, I'm surprised they didn't offer to do a transvaginal ultrasound. 

Keep strong and let's hope the days until your next scan go quickly for you.

x x


----------



## LogansMama

Urch - I'm sooo sorry you didn't get to see a heartbeat - YET! I am holding out hope for you that you will. BUT REALLY - what is it with these people being too stubborn to do vaginal ultrasounds? It would help keep a lot of ladies from a lot of worry... I just don't understand it! Its very frustrating for ME - and I'm not even in the situation.

Anyhow - hugs to you! I hope you get to see a hb at the next scan!


----------



## Wellington

Urchin,

Is there any hospital near to you that has a self referral early pregnancy unit? They seem to do transvaginal scans as standard... perhaps it might mean less of an agonising wait to find out what is going on.
Is there any chance your dates for ovulation are out a bit?

Wishing you all the best


----------



## shawnie

Hi ladies, I had my scan today and things went well. We got to see a heartbeat =) I posted a pic in my journal. I'm going to need to change my due date to May 8th though. It was only a day off =) Hugs to everyone and hope your having a fab day ...


----------



## selina3127

may 30th for me


----------



## LogansMama

Shawnie - Congrats on seeing a heartbeat! I moved your date for you!

Selina - Congrats! I added you to the list! (p. 50). I think I'm going to have to move that list up again - its getting hard to get to!

Did everyone notice my ticker moved??? LOL! I'm in the 3rd box now! woop woop! And my baby has graduated from embryo to fetus!


----------



## shawnie

yay logansmama! Thank you...


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey Urchin ... when I went for my scan our bubs measured 3mm with a hb but only on internal so please please please dont give up hope they wont see one from the outside yet if thats the case. x x x


----------



## aliss

Hi everyone, I'm going to be May as well but not 100% sure of the date yet (we planned the baby but didn't record any dates at all!). Hopefully my first prenatal appointment on Tues will give me a date :)


----------



## Melissa_M

LogansMama said:


> Shawnie - Congrats on seeing a heartbeat! I moved your date for you!
> 
> Selina - Congrats! I added you to the list! (p. 50). I think I'm going to have to move that list up again - its getting hard to get to!
> 
> Did everyone notice my ticker moved??? LOL! I'm in the 3rd box now! woop woop! And my baby has graduated from embryo to fetus!

:happydance: yay for ticker moving!!! I can't wait till my baby "graduates" lol


----------



## Sam9kids

Yawwwnnnn!

Well its ten to 3 in the morning and im still awake but sooooo tired! All the little ones are playing up tonight!

Just went to put the baby back in bed and discovered my two 3 year olds have climbed in with their dad so looks like the sofa for me!


----------



## etoya

:hugs: Urchin


----------



## greeneforever

May 3rd here! =)


----------



## justincase007

cking said:


> May 16th wohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

me too!!!!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Urchin - I am sorry to hear the scan was not as reassuring as you wanted. But hopefully the later scan will be able to show more in a few weeks. Thinking of you.

Logansmama - that must be a real worry for you re the genetic disorder but like you said the odds are in your favour and yay on moving up a box!! Fingers crossed your OH is not a carrier at all then there would be no worry at all.

Puffinsmom - again thinking of you and hoping the next scan will be able to show more. I cannot believe how many are not doing internals. When I had my bleed a few weeks ago they just told me that if the external scan was not clear they would do an internal one and that was what they did no question. 

Everyone that has joined congratulations!!

I am still feeling fine - boobs still the only symptom. I turned over in bed last night and they felt like they were going to be ripped off!!! (pleasant!). Had another small bleed end of last week but had bd the night before so presuming it was that and it stopped after a couple of days so fingers crossed again.

I have another early scan on Thursday 7w3d which was booked after the initial bleed, they could not see the foetal pole last time so said that this time if everything is ok that should now be visible.

Hope everyone that has been suffering with MS are feeling a bit better.


----------



## selina3127

thanks for adding me to the list xx


----------



## LogansMama

*MAY 2010 BABY DUE DATES:*

*May 1st* 
curlew
dmn1156
farah
LogansMama
vixta

*May 2nd*
gixxgirl06
mailtoyin2005
Mrs A
Ollieburger

*May 3rd*
erinaimee
greeneforever 
Hen
jaccib
LSU25
shylovebird
socophoenix
Wellington
wlove_happy

*May 4th*
lily123
Lizzieredrup
loobo83
marie-louise
Miss-Boo
MRSPNJ
sammywhammy

*May 5th*
Bailey
Bexxie
RedRose
Urchin

*May 6th*
LauraW

*May 7th*
Awtp1974
BrightEyes
jolou
Kelly87
laney_1981
Mrs RC
nickysdestiny
sambam


*May 8th*
Emarismummy
Jellyt
laney_1981
mummy78
Sam9Kids
shawnie
Taurustot09

*May 9th*
AmeliahJoy
louisa89
Pregnantbride
punch

*May 10th*
belleii
Mishmo76
Snailien
Su B

*May 11th*
kikaypoxels
NervousNelly
Sarah81

*May 12th*
mojo401
mork
ninewest
littlebuddha

*May 13th*
cheekygrin
TaraW

*May 14th*
babyhope
laura4disney 
lola1985
mommy43

*May 15th*
aw1990
Georgias mum 
hope&faith09
maybebaby3
Need-pink

*May 16th*
cheekygrin
cking
justincase007
Rhianny224
Sparkledust09


*May 17th*
Cactusgirl
Ivoryapril
malpal

*May 18th*
devon2010 
JIGGY
LeaArr 
Pussy Galore
Tink&PeterPan

*May 19th*
AdamsEve
Gypsy_Punk 
sandrass

*May 20th*
amanda09
Cateyes
etoya
girlross
xminimotox

*May 21st*
Cb1
Puffins&#8217;mom

*May 22nd*
carriecinaz
Chubbin
Happy2bme
katie_xx 
Plumplump

*May 23rd*
~curiosity~
devonlady
quail
srcoyner

*May 24th*
fluffpuffin

*May 25th*
DadToBeJohn
Frufru
lori
lulabug

*May 26th*
DWandMJ 
Guppy051708
LeaArr
zenmommy526

*May 27th*
3boys
Agreeksmom
poppy fields 
pudgies

*May 28th*
Missy86

*May 29th*
Moongirl
wait.and.see 

*May 30th*
CdnSunshine
selina3127
Tudor Rose 

*May 31st*
Lkeecey
Martz
modo

​


----------



## urchin

thanks for all the positive thoughts, but I really don't think there's going to be a happy ending - quite simply, the maths don't add up

The CBFM put O-day as CD14 (that makes me 8 weeks 3 days yesterday)
I got the positive pregnancy test on CD 26

Now, if I am actually 6 weeks pregnant, that means I ovulated again at the end of the month (possible, but unlikely) and somehow managed to have enough hormones to test positive immediately

....like I said, the maths don't add up


----------



## RedRose

Urch I've been thinking of you through the day.

Like you say, the dates could be wrong. Also, they should have given you an internal scan, which could have given them a different picture.

I don't want to upset you more but I'm going to be frank with you, as you seem the sort of lady who has the balls to hear it and deal with it.

If this pregnancy is not viable, then it will be a very hard thing to go through. I don't know if you've had a MC before, but it's suprisingly common. It doesn't soften the blow of it happening though, I know that from experience. But what I can tell you is you *will* get through it. You will feel heartbroken and hard done by, but it will pass. If you want to become a mum then you need to dig down and gather the strength to get though these things. I'm sure you and your OH will get through it together, stronger. IF the worst case scenario does happen this pregnancy, then it's been an awful awful start to your journey of becoming parents, but it is by no means the end. It *will* happen for you.

I honestly hope that there has been a mistake and you get your good news at the next scan. I really mean that.

IF it is the awful news your are expecting, then have a wallow, dust yourself off, and get cracking on making your 2010 baby a reality. It *will* happen for you urch.

I really hope I haven't spoken out of line, I just want you to know that whatever the outcome of this you will be OK, and you've only just started your journey on becoming a mum.

Thinking of you urch xxxx :hugs:


----------



## quail

hi all ,urchin im really hoping everything turns out ok i will keep my fxd for you,well im feeling really sick and im trying sea bands bu there not helping,any tips ladies.xx


----------



## happy2bme

Urchin - I know it's hard but try to keep your chin up. You have been so helpful to all the ladies on here and so we're all here for you now. Try to stay positive, it will probably turn out fine. I am not sure why they didn't give you an internal either - I had an emergency scan last week and they scanned me the normal way first and couldn't see anything but the sac, so they did an internal and saw bean measuring 2.5mm and heartbeat - so there is still hope for you. You are in my thoughts xxx

Logansmama - The chances are probably so low that your OH is a carrier to, try to stay positive. Your baby will be fine, the docs have just got to give you the worst case scenario just in case. Stay positive xx

I am feeling utterly rubbish today, ms has really kicked in - just constant nausea, headache and exhaustion. Stomach pain seemed to have eased a little though which is good. Just feel generally rubbish :(


----------



## urchin

RedRose - thankyou so very much (and I truly mean that)
I am indeed the kind of girlie who likes her pills without sugar and what you said made a huge amount of sense :D
Of course, there is a small part of me desperately hoping that the next scan will be good news, but in my heart of hearts, I'm much too practically minded to be holding out any hope.

xxx


----------



## curlew

Hi folks

Puffin and Urchin I am keeping my fingers crossed for you both that it was just to early to see your beans from an abdominal scan. Why they didn't give you internals is beyond me. It really is a postcode lottery with the type of service you get from the NHS sometimes. Hoping to hear some good news from you both.

Logansmama - hoping your DH test results go well.

Welcome to the newbies and congratualtions.

Well I am 9 weeks today and my symptoms appear to have disappeared. My MS is only slight and I was able to sleep the whole night last night without abny lucid dreams or needing to go to the loo. Tiredness is not as bad as it was either. Not sure if its good news as the placenta is now kicking in and doing some work or something has happened to bean and that's why the symptoms are disappearing.

I have a midwife appt tomorrow so will discuss with her and see what she says. Doesn't help with the worry though especially when I have had two mmc at 8+ weeks :growlmad:

Oh well hope everyone else is doing okay and having a nice weekend.

sticky bean dust to all :dust:


----------



## puffins'mom

hi girls, i cant thank you enough for your kind words of encouragement and all the good luck you are sending. there is always hope and i will hang on to that until the bitter end!

*hey urch have you got a date for your next scan!*
i am taking my hubby this time (friday i took my mom) and he is going to demand an internal if i get the same 'moody' sonographer - time to get tough!!!!!

curlew- good luck for tomorrow i am sure all will be well!
logansmamma- thanks for update and goodluck with DH tests!
hope&faith- you story gives me hope that i will hear a heartbeat next scan.
cactusgirl- goodluck for thursday!
sam9kids- you made me laugh having to sleep on the sofa lol! my DS is 20months and he had a night terror at 3am and he just wanted to cuddle, i am soooo knackered today, i cant imagine how you cope with 9- superwoman!

welcome to all the newbies, congrats on the bfp's!
thanks again to all, have a great week ahead
stickydust xxx


----------



## Missy86

Hey can my due date be put down for 28th May please but I am pretty sure it will change

Thank you


----------



## hope&faith09

Good Evening Ladies! 

Well I thought I would just start of by giving a big hug to everyone. I am very emotional today and go from happy, angry, sad or whatever all the time! 

Im so tired, me and OH were out late both Fri and Sat night working at a gala weekend. Im actually heading to bed real soon cant keep eyes open.

Just wanted to pop in and send my love to everyone and hope your all getting by ok. 

Night night x x x


----------



## LogansMama

urchin said:


> thanks for all the positive thoughts, but I really don't think there's going to be a happy ending - quite simply, the maths don't add up
> 
> The CBFM put O-day as CD14 (that makes me 8 weeks 3 days yesterday)
> I got the positive pregnancy test on CD 26
> 
> Now, if I am actually 6 weeks pregnant, that means I ovulated again at the end of the month (possible, but unlikely) and somehow managed to have enough hormones to test positive immediately
> 
> ....like I said, the maths don't add up

Not trying to get your hopes up - BUT just because you O'd on CD 14 - you may not have actually been pregnant for like a week after that... by the time the egg and sperm actually MET then implanted it could take a week... So - assume you actually GOT prg on CD 21... that would only make you 7ish weeks.... its POSSIBLE. I mean - its not like you Ovulate then get instantly pregnant.... Anyhow - maybe it is just wishful thinking ... but I sure hope I'm right. For your sake!


----------



## LogansMama

Missy86 said:


> Hey can my due date be put down for 28th May please but I am pretty sure it will change
> 
> Thank you

DOne and Congrats! Let me know if the date changes... :)


----------



## LogansMama

Thanks everyone for all the postive thoughts for our upcoming tests. I'm trying not to worry too much - as the chances of DH being a carrier too are very slim (like 2-3 % I think?). Then even if he IS - we still have a 75% chance of a healthy baby.... SO - for now I'm staying positive and I will keep you all posted with the results as soon as I know! 

(((hugs))) to all!


----------



## babyhope

Everything I eat now makes my stomach hurt...it is so weird. Today is the first day I threw up:wacko: I had some taco bell and 30 minutes later I barfed it all up....yuck!!!!


----------



## malpal

Morning ladies,
Firtsly i wnated to say that Urch and puffins'mom, i'm thinking of you both and sending lots of pma to you both. Logansmama, i really hope your hubbys results come back with the all clear. I really am thinking of you all.
Hello, congratulations and welcome to all the newbies!!!!!

Quail....... are you wearing the sea bands ALL of the time? Apprently this is how they work the best. Have mine on the majority of the time time but i have to take them off at work as there a dead giveaway!!!! 

As for me my ms is still getting stronger each day! My boobs are now that sore that i am wearing a bra all of the time. 
I have to book an appointment with my gp this week as i'm a bit worried that i may be aneamic again. I suffered through my last pregnancy and after her birth with this. I remember being tired last time but this is unbearable. I am physically exhausted, my get up and go has definatyely got up and gone. I am extremely pale (v unuaual for me) and i am constantly cold. I really hope i am in a way as i know as soon as i have some iron tabs then i ill feel sooooo much better. Will no doubt get a lecture about being a veggie and needing to eat red meat!!!! Have got mr tesco's coming today with my shopping and have order lots spinach and watercress!!! oh and some finest choc cookies!!!!!! yum yum

xxxx


----------



## Martz

Hi I'm a newbie but can I be added to the list please?

I'm 5w, due 31st May (at the mo, but will probably change) xxxxx


----------



## devon2010

Hi, can you add me for May 18th. I'l be 7 weeks tomorrow, and still not much in the way of symptoms which is worrying me. I know some women are lucky enough not to suffer with too many symptoms and its ok, I dont even have an ounce of nausea, not peeing more than usual, nothing apart from slightly sore boobs and some mild cramping which I'v had for 3 weeks. I'm worrying too much I know, but just cant help it. Waiting to get date for early scan and it cant come quick enough. I hope I'm not the only one here stressing over lack of sympoms.


----------



## mummy78

Hi everyone,
Not been on for a week and so much to catch up on.
I started bleeding thursday afternoon and ended up having a scan on the friday morn and a healthy,strong heartbeat was visable!!! so relieved but still have a heavy brown discharge(sorry if your eating :) ). Sickness is so bad cant even open the fridge at mo but belly is growing. So strange how it all work :/.
Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Cactusgirl

devon2010 said:


> Hi, can you add me for May 18th. I'l be 7 weeks tomorrow, and still not much in the way of symptoms which is worrying me. I know some women are lucky enough not to suffer with too many symptoms and its ok, I dont even have an ounce of nausea, not peeing more than usual, nothing apart from slightly sore boobs and some mild cramping which I'v had for 3 weeks. I'm worrying too much I know, but just cant help it. Waiting to get date for early scan and it cant come quick enough. I hope I'm not the only one here stressing over lack of sympoms.

Hi Devon2010 - I am 7 weeks today and not having any symptoms apart from sore and big boobs!
Trying to make the most of it in case it all hits me like a tonne of bricks any day now!!


----------



## jolou

hi ladies, not been on all weekend and had a lot of pages to read on this thread!

Urch & Puffin thinking of you and fingers crossed everything will turn out ok for you!:hugs::hugs:

As for me not much to report, I have my cousins 18th bday party to go to in 2 weeks and i have nothing to wear! went to find an outfit yesterday, seen a nice knitted dress type thing, got it home and OMG what did i look like, from the front it was fine but on the side i just looked like i couldnt be bothered breathing my fat in! lol i havent even put that much weight on yet, everything fits lovely up top and on my legs but when it comes to my stomach oh dear.. lol

Still feeling sick for about 4 hours in the morning, getting up 4 times a night for the loo and i cant seem to get full in the day but cant eat a thing once it gets to about 6ish... i had to change the time i have my main meal so its earlier lol


----------



## LogansMama

babyhope said:


> Everything I eat now makes my stomach hurt...it is so weird. Today is the first day I threw up:wacko: I had some taco bell and 30 minutes later I barfed it all up....yuck!!!!

Taco Bell would make me puke pregnant or not! :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey Ladies.

Im just wondering if anyone else is feeling down in the dumps? I know im so lucky to be pregnant and with a previous m/c I am overjoyed this is happening so why am i feeling so rubbish in myself? I cant stop crying and I feel horrible, im constanantly nauseus or sick but its more my emotions i dont understand. x x x


----------



## LogansMama

Just hormones. Hang in. You'll feel better soon! I get a range of emotions from day to day.


----------



## shawnie

I get ups n downs all the time lol but everyone says ive got the hormone card so I am safe LMAO hahahaha


----------



## zenmommy526

I just found out 5 days ago that I am about 6 weeks pregnant! My due date is May 26th. I have already started feeling pregnacy symptoms and my belly is soo bloated. Not to mention my boobs are incredibly sore. I go to the doctor for the first time today in like an hour, and they are doing another pregnancy test, even though I already have 3 positive HPTs. I'm so excited.


----------



## puffins'mom

goodluck zenmommy- hope all goes well at the Dr's.

stickydust to all x


----------



## Guppy051708

*ZenMommy* We are due on the same day! :) How great is that? Have fun at the docs! I got on Friday. :baby:


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi ladies great this thread is soooo big now glad you kept it going, well im not joining you this month but am back from specialist re recurrent MC and long term ttc.

Apparently i have low progesterone which is my problem to holding pregnancies so i am on :

Clomid 50mg for two cycles
Progesterone suppositries from ovulation

Aspirin and increased progesterone on confirmation of pregnancy and two weekly scans from 4 weeks pregnant.

Also have been referred to fertility clinic in January wahey ! Mr Fluff got to do the biz in the pot but not till Jan hehe 

So I will be back maybe next month xxxx


----------



## urchin

Ay up laydeez

today's news is slightly less bleak. I went to see my doctor today and he's referred me to the womens hospital for a scan next week - by then there should be some conclusive news (one way or the other)

I also talked to him about the dates and why I couldn't see how it could be six weeks and he said....
that the dates at this stage are by no means a hard and fast rule - when they say 6 weeks all the mean is 'the size of an average 6 week old pregnancy' and although it isn't usual for an 8 weeker to be the size of a 6 weeker - it isn't unusual either ..... 

so, I guess we are back to where we started, not knowing one way or the other what the outcome is going to be - a little more to be hopeful about, but I am not letting myself get too excited


----------



## cb1

Urchin, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, I really hope this works out - have you got a date for your scan next week?

Fluffyblue - hope to see you back here soon xx

I've been off on holiday for a week, and it's amazing how many posts there have been!! Welcome to all the new ladies!


----------



## Sam9kids

Hi Urchin, I have had that with a couple of mine. Been for a scan at 8 weeks and it only measures around 6. Then gone back 10 days later to discover it now measures 10! Wierd but i suppose they grow like that when they are actually here as well!

Good luck xx


----------



## LogansMama

fluffyblue - I'm so glad that they have made a plan for you. My gf had the same problem - multiple MCs... and it turned out it was low progesterone. Once they figured that out - she was able to get pregnant and carry baby to term. She now has a healthy baby boy. Best of Luck to you! 

Urch - I'm glad your holding out hope. My fingers and toes are crossed for you!

To all the newbies - Welcome. I have updated the list again. I think the most current is page 77 or 78?


----------



## urchin

thanks guys

and thankyou much for sharing sam9kids - that's reassuring :D

I really do like this forum......so many caring people on here, it really is lovely. Thankyou all so much for looking after me when i needed it so much xxx


----------



## Sam9kids

urchin said:


> thanks guys
> 
> and thankyou much for sharing sam9kids - that's reassuring :D
> 
> I really do like this forum......so many caring people on here, it really is lovely. Thankyou all so much for looking after me when i needed it so much xxx

Not a problem. Im really hoping its good news for you. Im so blessed to have my rabble and wish lots of sticky baby dust for you xx


----------



## zenmommy526

Went to the doctors today. They confirmed I am pregnant, and that I am about 6 weeks and 2 days! I go back one week from today for my first prenatal visit and my first ultra sound. I will br around 7 weeks then, so my question is...is that too early for a heart beat? And what should I bring to this first doctor visit? Fill me in ladies, this is my first!


----------



## Melissa_M

I think you're supposed to be able to hear a heartbeat after 6 weeks :)


----------



## LogansMama

Zen - Congrats. I went for my first U/S at 5+ weeks and we only say a sac. I went back for another at 7 weeks and we saw a heartbeat. You shouldn't need to bring anything to the appt. If you want to though - maybe bring your OH so they can see the u/s too, and a list of questions that you think of between now and then.... GOOD LUCK!


----------



## lola1985

been to london all weekend for the london tattoo show wer OH got his sleeve tattoo started, so i had to drive all the way home from london n i only took one stop!! never again! 
more importantly tho, went for my reassurrance scan and there was my little beans heart pumping away! needless to say i was crying with joy! it was the best feeling in the world to have good news from a scan when all ive ever had from them is devastting news!

Urch-im glad you have had a little reassurance from your doc and i hope that everything is ok for u x x x x



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev133pr___.png

https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedBoy.gif

always with us my angel 26/08/2004
our beautiful angel just couldnt hang on 10/06/2009


----------



## Cactusgirl

Fluffy - that is good news that there seems to be a reason and that it sounds like the meds should help. Good luck and hopefully you will be back here in no time!

Urchin - well that does sound more positive. And really it would make sense when out of the womb we all grow at different rates so why should it be any different in the womb! Fingers crossed for you.

Lola - wow that must have been amazing - I have an early scan on Thurs - 7w3days and hoping will see a heartbeat too!

Zen - congratulations and welcome to May babies - the best month to be in!!

Still no more symptoms for me except the rage seems to be kicking in. We are having our kitchen done and it has so far taken 3 months. The appliance guy had to call me yesterday with a problem with one of the appliances we ordered - I bet he wished he had not picked up the phone once I had finished with him!!


----------



## urchin

morning all
the midwife came this morning to do my paperwork - and she says that it all sounds pretty normal to her.....in fact she says it sounds reassuring (and that although my official dates are 8 weeks from last period, that that means in fact that we have a 6 week old foetus anyway ):dohh: Sooooo, all in all, everything just now is ticking along ok

I won't settle til I see a heartbeat but it sounds like we are definitely still in the running

she also said not to worry about the fibroid, she sees loads of women with them and it won't be an issue til later in the pregnancy (it may well affect my delivery options though because it is low down near my cervix)

I am also going to be consultant led - due to a borderline heart problem I have - simply because pregnancy might exaserbate it)

All in all I'm quite a lot happier today - and I go for my first IVF appointmant this afternoon! Yes, really!


----------



## Melissa_M

THat's great news Urchin!!! I'm glad you got a bit of reassurance :)
Hopefully you get to hear that heartbeat at the next scan, fingers crossed xoxo


----------



## jolou

so glad you got some reassurance urchin, lets hope the good news keeps on coming :)

As for me today I finally got my scan date through for the 20th october yay! Seems like an age away but its only 2 weeks or so. I had to phone the docs today tho as last night i was woken up by a very annoying pain on my right hand side towards my back, so so painful it actually made me sweat and feel really sick, I have a feeling its a water infection but no idea what i could be given for it as im allergic to the usual stuff they prescribe. lol this pregnancy is totaly different to the easy one i had with sophie lol


----------



## lili24

So glad things are looking up Urchin. When is your next ultrasound, please keep us informed xxxx


----------



## curlew

Urchin - glad you seem to be getting support from your midwife and GP and that its sounding a bit more hopeful. Keeping my fingers crossed for your scan on Monday.

Fluffyblue - glad to hear you have some meds that may help you. Good luck for your TTC next month.

Went to see my midwife yesterday for the paperwork and to have copious amounts of blood taken. They took so many vials worth that I nearly asked for a biscuit and a cup of juice like you get from the blood transfusion service :haha: Anyway due to me having had a cesearian with DS and also having the ectopic surgically removed I will have another scan at 32 weeks and then see a consultant at 34 who will decide whether I have to have another cesearian as there may be too much scar tissue from both ops to have a VBAC. There is also concerns because of the problems I had DS and if I was to be allowed a VBAC and went over by a week I would have another scan at 41 weeks to make sure it wasn't the same problem. Think I am going to be all scanned out lol.

My preggie symptoms have come back again so I was obviously just having a hiatus for a few days. Am still feeling like sleeping 24/7 so am off to bed soon once DS is settled and asleep.

Hope everyone else is doing well. Catch up again soon.


----------



## puffins'mom

hi ladies,

urchin i am so pleased you are feeling a little more optimistic, when is your scan?
i am so so so tired, i have taken wed and thurs off work just to sleep, my DS is bunged up with cold and i am now got it and its sapping all my energy.
a few preg symptoms have returned so i am more hopeful that mondays scan will be a success, god i hope so!

jolou do you think you got a kidney infection then? i hope you are able to take something to help.

curlew how old is your little one? will you try for vbac if possible or would you prefer to have c-section again? i had c-section with DS cause he couldnt turn from transverse lie due to my bicornuate uterus, i really want to try for vbac! my scar was painful for a full 12 months, dont want that again!

well i am off to bed super early tonight, absolutely knackered!

stickydust x


----------



## insomnimama

May I join you? Due date's technically in early June but this will be a 3rd time c-section so it will be a late May birth date. 

This one's a surprise, and managed to sneak past reg. contraceptive and the morning after pill, so I am letting it stick around though it's not at all a good time for it :rofl:

Nice to meet you all. :hugs:


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations Insomnimama! I saw your username and sig the other day, I remember thinking the Insomnimama, Insomnikid and Insomnibaby thing was SO cute! 
Mine sneaked through contraception and then the MAP too :wacko:


----------



## insomnimama

Congrats to you too! Except what will I call the next one? I spose till it's born I can go with insomnifetus, and then afterward insomnibaby will become insomnitoddler and insomnifetus becomes insomnibaby.:saywhat:


----------



## LeaArr

wow, that's getting complicated now. Congratulations on your insomnisurprise.


----------



## urchin

thanks laydeez
scan should be sometime next week - am waiting for a phonecall from the hospital to book it for me :D

and i've bitten the bullet and told my close family. I decided one way or another I need their support......everyone is very excited for me


----------



## Sam9kids

Oh Urchin thats really promising. My fingers are sooooo crossed for you!

My scan is 29th Oct, my eldests 13th birthday!


----------



## jolou

well i been to docs and seen the nurse, she said since going to the loo wasnt painful and i was feeling well otherwise she didnt want to put me on anything just yet, she sent a sample off so hopefully will hear something by thursday, its been very niggly all day! driving me up the wall, the nurse just said take some paracetemol if the pain is bad and phone up if i start to feel worse/unwell.. so its wait and see for me


----------



## belleii

Hay guy's I saw my little bean on monday and found out that I'm 8wks, so my due date has gone from the 2nd of may to the 10th.


----------



## babyhope

Anyone getting the N1H1 shot?


----------



## RedRose

Sounds good Urch :thumbup:

I'm not sure about the vaccine as I currently have swine flu now. I didn't ask about future immunity. I guess as long as it it doesn't massively mutate I should be OK?


----------



## insomnimama

Don't think I will be getting it. They haven't tested on pregnant women and I would expect a hell of a lot of compensation in exchange for being their guinea pig, quite frankly.


----------



## Shylovebird

I'm the 3rd May :happydance:


----------



## puffins'mom

hi ladies, well its been another bloody day on the G ward (gynie) started bleeding really heavily this morning with awful cramps, scan brought forward to friday now, and if m/c as consultant suspects then will have the d&c on friday afternoon, cant believe this might be happening AGAIN! :cry:
anyway until the scan i am staying here on 1st tri and remaining positive- hope thats ok! 

glad you told your family Urchin you do need support. :thumbup:

well thanks again and stickydust to everyone! xx :hugs:


----------



## insomnimama

Wishing you loads of luck puffins'mom
:hug:


----------



## shawnie

Oh puffin hun hugs sweetie. You're welcome here either way darling. Sending you lots of good vibes lady...


----------



## jolou

all the luck in the world puffin! im sending positive thoughts you way right now!!


----------



## urchin

puffin I'm so sorry to hear your news - I will be thinking of you this week and hope that things work out for you

welcome to shylovebird - hope your stay with us is a stress-free one!

I seem to be ok today - have had a wee bit of a brownish tinge to the loo roll when I wipe (for the past couple of hours) but everything I've read on here says that brown blood is old blood so I'm not overly concerned (just yet!)
but I do have sharp shooting pains going on - this could be due the the fact that I'm horribly constipated though??? who knows :shrug:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Evening everyone.. I am new to this website (and this is my first post!!) and I have just sat here for a good while reading this thread from start to finish... with a real mix of emotions. It is lovely to share the good news of others, but equally good to see the level of support you guys have offered when the news is not so good or worrying. 

I am 7 weeks pregnant today and am due on 18 May 2010 and newly married (nearly 4 wks!!) so over the moon!

That said this is my first pregnancy and like everyone I have huge concerns about my little bean and whether it is healthy or not.

I see that some of you have had an early scan and might look into this - can anyone give me some feedback on when they can be done and the likely cost?

Fingers crossed for everyone :flower:


----------



## Windmills

Hi & congratulations :flower: 
I think if you've had a previous MC you're entitled to an early reassurance scan, otherwise you have to go private. Here it's around £70 :)


----------



## Windmills

And PuffinsMom I really hope everything is okay :hugs:


----------



## urchin

hello and welcome PG - this is indeed a very supportive forum (and an especially supportive thread) people on here are wonderful. Any questions you have, dive in and ask - generally someone will know the answer (no guarentees though!) sometimes you have to wait a bit for it

My private scan cost £70 - not sure how early they can do them - mine was at 8 weeks, but I know some laydeez have had them a lot earlier xxx


----------



## Mork

Sending you big hugs Puffinsmom xxxx


----------



## LogansMama

babyhope said:


> Anyone getting the N1H1 shot?

I'm not planning to, but I would like to get a REGULAR flu shot. 



RedRose said:


> Sounds good Urch :thumbup:
> 
> I'm not sure about the vaccine as I currently have swine flu now.

RedRose - You have Swine Flu NOW??? How are you feeling? Are you freaked out about having it while pregnant? What has your doctor said about it? Are they just treating it like normal?




Shylovebird said:


> I'm the 3rd May :happydance:

Congrats! I added you to the list on page 77. That was my original due date (I still think its my REAL dd), but doc bumped me up to the 1st - going by a 28 day cycle. (I have 30 day cycles though).



puffins'mom said:


> ... started bleeding really heavily this morning with awful cramps, scan brought forward to friday now, and if m/c as consultant suspects then will have the d&c on friday afternoon, cant believe this might be happening AGAIN! :cry:

Puffins'mom - I'm so sorry this is happening to you! I am holding out postive thoughts for you too. I am keeping hopeful that you will post good news on Friday! Good Luck! 



urchin said:


> I seem to be ok today - have had a wee bit of a brownish tinge to the loo roll when I wipe (for the past couple of hours) but everything I've read on here says that brown blood is old blood so I'm not overly concerned (just yet!)
> but I do have sharp shooting pains going on - this could be due the the fact that I'm horribly constipated though??? who knows :shrug:

Urch - I'm keeping postive thoughts for you too! Hang in there! Sticky Sticky dust to you and puffin BOTH!



Pussy Galore said:


> I am 7 weeks pregnant today and am due on 18 May 2010 and newly married (nearly 4 wks!!) so over the moon!

Pussy Galore - Welcome! And COngrats. I added you to our May Mommas list on page 77 too! And I gotta tell you - I couldn't help but blush when I wrote your screen name! Thats a "bad" word around my part of the world.... :)

***********************************************************************************************************

As for me - I am feeling pretty okay today. Not too much nausea at all. I'm hoping that means its starting to go away? We'll see. Probably will hit me like a ton of bricks again tomorrow - just to prove me wrong! 

DH goes for his blood test tomorrow. Wondering how long it'll take to get results. Hopefully by Mon or Tues.... the sooner the better. I just don't want to have to worry about it anymore! Fingers crossed it all goes well!

Now I gotta get back to shopping. I have been looking on ebay for a halloween costume for DS. I bid on an adorable pirate costume for him the other day, but someone outbid me! GRRR. Back to the drawing board I guess! What do you all do for halloweeen? Do they even celebrate it over in your ends of the earth??


----------



## carriecinaz

Hello ladies! I've been off for a few days as I have had some horrible m/s. No vomiting but I feel "green" like I've been on a rocking ship for a week. Yuck! But I'm back, feeling a bit better today and our 7 week ultrasound is on Friday :happydance:

Urchin - Keeping my fingers and toes x'd for you. I think everything is going to be just fine for you.

Puffinsmom - I'm so sorry sweetie :hugs:

To all the newbies, congratulations and welcome :flower:


----------



## shawnie

Logans mama lol think its a bad word all over the world lol LMAO every time i say im feeling better the next day im down in bed LMAO I hope things level out for you soon so you wont be sick as much. Oh for halloween im going to be the bun in the oven and my mans going to be the bun maker LMAO they sell them online cheap LMAO it's the coolest costume for pregnant couples I think lol I am just excited to get to borrow it this year!

PG, (I don't feel comfertable to write your nickname, no offence but im going to abbreviate it )I had a scan at 5 weeks and then again at 9 weeks but I've had a MC just a few months ago and got pregnant right away and it was to rule out a tubular pregnancy along with making sure things are going well this time around. I am considered a high risk due to age and MC so I get a few more sonos and appointment.

Urchin I had that too for a few days, I just figured it was the placenta or something...

oh puffin I wish I could just reach out and give you a big hug lady.. My thoughts are with you and sending you lots of good vibes...

Redrose oh wow I am so sorry hun, I ate just having MS and a big aby with that I couldnt handle the flu, I really hope you feel better soon lady!

I am sorry if I missed anyone, I've been behind a little on reading =( 

I had a fantastic day today. I worked early while I wasn't feeling sick, I went to lunch with my coolest friend in the whole world whom lets me laugh and joke in the middle of a restaurant and just laughs along with me LMAO I felt like a kid in a candy store being out and not feeling sick actually eating something normal lol


----------



## malpal

I am going to have to start coming on here more as i am missing soooo much. 
Puffins'mom my thoughts are with you and i really hope all is well tomorrow xx
Urchin - i had browny stuff on wiping at 7 weeks with my first. And as for the constipation.......i with you on that one! xx

Pussy Galore.... Hello and welcome, couldn't help notice your due the day after me and very near to where i live! Which hospital are you going to? xx

Also not sure if i've missed something with the above screen name being offensive in certain parts of the world, but the only connection i can make with the name is James Bonds' Beautiful blonde bombshell sidekick!!! Hope i'm not being naive!!!!! 


As for me i am suffering hugely with morning sickness at the minute and am currently being tested for aneamia.....again! Have only just got the all clear from it after having my daughter. Just got to wait for blood results to come back.

xx


----------



## plumplump

hello all am very very nervously joining first tri - due around about the 22nd May. So nervous to even change profile to pregnant!!! Have had two very early pregnancy scans the latest one yesterday which says i am about 5-6 weeks the smudge on the screen(!) measured 3.8mm crown to rump and we saw a wee heartbeat so keeping our fingers crossed that it sticks!!! EEK EEK Hello to all those in May babies.
Gypsey-Punk your trio of bambinos are due on my birthday yippee!!


----------



## Cactusgirl

Puffinsmom - you are really going through the wringer - I am keeping everything crossed for you.

Welcome to all the newbies! Congratulations!!

Well I went for another early scan today due to the bleeding 2 weeks ago and everything is looking good so far. Saw the heartbeat which was amazing!! It is so weird as don't feel pregnant at all yet there is something definitely growing in there!
Mad!!!


----------



## mojo401

Puffins'mum - very sorry to hear your news. Hang in there and try to stay positive. Will be thinking of you tomorrow.:hugs:

Logansmama - good luck with DH's blood tests, hope you get some good news very soon. Glad to hear your nausea isn't too bad now - mine is still bad. Just ordered preggie drops online to see if they help.

Redrose - how are you feeling? Poor thing having swine flu - wishing you a speedy recovery.

Urchin - hope your tummy pains have subsided. I have had quite a few on and off since the beginning - lots of stretching going on - can be very painful. Let us know when your next scan is, I'm sure it'll be good news.

Well I'm still sick as a dog and everything tastes disgusting and smells vile. Have no appetite whatsoever and forcing sparkling water down to try and keep hydrated. Hoping to get a date for my early scan next week, can't come soon enough!


----------



## akimo01

Hi everyone,

my 1st post here - I just have to talk to someone since I cannot share the news with my dearest and nearest yet - it is too early yet - and it is driving me crazy :wacko:

I 1st tested positive on 19th Sept and my Clearblue Digital test said that I was 2-3 weeks pregnant. I had a look online at due date calculators and they predicted my due date to 29th May, yet when I went to see the Dr, she gave me a date that was exactly month later - 29th June. I do not know who to believe. 
I have my 1st midwife appointment on 22 Oct so she should be able to tell me more. I will be 6 wks and 5 days prenant then. Will she be able to let me listen to the baby's hearbeat yet?

Cannot wait!!!


----------



## malpal

akimo01 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> my 1st post here - I just have to talk to someone since I cannot share the news with my dearest and nearest yet - it is too early yet - and it is driving me crazy :wacko:
> 
> I 1st tested positive on 19th Sept and my Clearblue Digital test said that I was 2-3 weeks pregnant. I had a look online at due date calculators and they predicted my due date to 29th May, yet when I went to see the Dr, she gave me a date that was exactly month later - 29th June. I do not know who to believe.
> I have my 1st midwife appointment on 22 Oct so she should be able to tell me more. I will be 6 wks and 5 days prenant then. Will she be able to let me listen to the baby's hearbeat yet?
> 
> Cannot wait!!!

Hello and welcome x
If you are due 29th May then you would be 6 wks ish now? What was the last date of your period? If the clearblue digi is saying 2-3 weeks it means conception was 2-3 weeks meaning you are more pregnant than that. 
Think the date may be wrong hun, as am i right in saying if you were due 29th june you would be pregnant yet??? 
Sorry if i've confused you even more. 
Congrats though xxxxx


----------



## lola1985

feel like bursting into floods of tears!! i am minding my 3 month old nephew 2moro who is a nightmare, god love him! if he is not being held and walked up and down he screams, and i mean screams the house down, this is because i have never saw his parents put him in his chair or mat, the constantly hacve him on their chest hip or shoulder. his mum works on a friday n his nana normally has him but she is away. I didnt even volunteer for tomoro, it was just assumed id have him and the look on their faces wen i coldnt have him last week because i was away was priceless!!

its not the babas screaming that i am dreading its the fact that i have got horrendous ms and have now not eaten anything since monday! the parents are aware of how sick i am but it has not even been mentioned if iam feeling ok to have him, it is just assumed that i have him if his nana cant. i dont know if iam being selfich here but i am really not feeling well n havent even left the house in 2 days!

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev133pr___.png

https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedBoy.gif

always with us my angel 26/08/2004
our beautiful angel just couldnt hang on 10/06/2009


----------



## akimo01

oh, thank you for your reply! x

I am very confused. First day of my last period was 22nd August. Clearblue Digital said I was 2-3 weeks pregnant on 19th September and when I gave the doctor 1st day of my last period, she said I was due on 29th June.

I don't know what to think anymore -- I just know that I am pregnant - the news haven't sank in yet! Over the moon tho'


----------



## malpal

akimo01 said:


> oh, thank you for your reply! x
> 
> I am very confused. First day of my last period was 22nd August. Clearblue Digital said I was 2-3 weeks pregnant on 19th September and when I gave the doctor 1st day of my last period, she said I was due on 29th June.
> 
> I don't know what to think anymore -- I just know that I am pregnant - the news haven't sank in yet! Over the moon tho'

I would agree with your date hun. The 29th May fits with your LMP. Prob the doctor got her May and June Mixed up!! 

Welcome aboard xxxx


----------



## happy2bme

Puffin I really hope it all turns out ok for you xxxx

I haven't been on here much recently as i'm really not enjoying it .....I feel so ill. Have been off work for 13 days now with my stomach pain and no end in sight. And My sickness has really really kicked in now, especially in the evening so I can't get to sleep. It's not too bad first thing in the morning for some reason. Today I just feel completely sick. 

I hope it all gets better soon and I can start to feel slightly normal again :(

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## curlew

puffins'mom said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> curlew how old is your little one? will you try for vbac if possible or would you prefer to have c-section again? i had c-section with DS cause he couldnt turn from transverse lie due to my bicornuate uterus, i really want to try for vbac! my scar was painful for a full 12 months, dont want that again!
> 
> stickydust x

To be honest Puffin I am 50/50. I don't fancy another csection as it takes so long to get over and with 2 kids I don't feel like I want to be nursing myself as well. However I am really worried about another birth like DS which a csection would prevent and I would be able to arrange to have my mum on hand and my partner could organise his paternity leave to the best effect. At the moment I am keeping my options open mentally but have concerns about both lol - would be so much easier if we could and buy one from tesco lol :rofl:

My DS is 5 and will be nearly 6 when this bean is born.

Keeeping my fingers crossed for you for friday :hugs:


----------



## shawnie

Good morning ladies, I really hope you all start feeling a bit better soon.

OMG Mal I forgot about that Movie, I was wondering where I heard that name before hahaha 

Lola I hope the lil one doesn't act up for you sweetie and that you feel well enough while he there. Do you have a friend that might be able to come by for a visit to help a little?

Akimo, I didn't hear a heartbeat till 8 weeks but that doesn't mean an early one cant be heard. I know at 5 weeks they didn't see anything for me. If you don't see one at 6 weeks I wouldn't worry and just know it might be too soon.


----------



## puffins'mom

curlew- that made me laugh really loudly "buy one at tesco" yes please!!!!!

wow this thread is really growing what a great bunch of girls you all are!
i havent got time to reply to everyone so just a general one, granny bought DS a little early learning centre motorbike and it got delivered today and he loves it, but it will take a day or two before he gets the hang of pushing of the floor with his feet, they get soooo frustrated at this age!

i am feeling quite prepared for tomorrows outcome, i am still hoping for a miracle there will be a little bean with a heart pumping away, but if not well then i can always be so grateful i have my little boy, some people never get to have children so i am a very lucky mom already!

welcome to the newbies, you will love it here, 
thanks again girls, stickydust xxx


----------



## Moongirl

Hi everyone, I'm new to the group, still can't quite believe i'm expecting so have just been lurking for the last week or so!!

akimo01 - I'm due on May 29th, and going by the dates you mention I'm sure you are too! yay! congratulations 

puffins mom - my fingers and toes are all crossed for you, hope you get your miracle tomorrow.

xx


----------



## Moongirl

Oh, and can I be added to the list of May mums? I might even dare to change my status from TTC!!


----------



## maybebaby3

hi all! i haven't been here in a while as have been feeling sooooooooooooo sick. i hope that i will get a chance 2 b on here and stay up 2 date with all the posts, morning noon and night sickness combined with 2 little ones = v little B&B time! hope every1 is fine (if a little queasy!!!) xxx :hugs:


----------



## babyhope

Hey everyone!!! 

(I am just posting to see my ticker:haha:)


----------



## urchin

welcome to akimo and moongirl - good to have you both on board :D

Puffinsmom, I will be thinking of you tomorrow, hope all goes well hon

Pussy Galore was indeed a Bond girl - but I think she was most probably named to be deliberately provocative! Pussy being a slang name for the female nether region and galore meaning plentiful..... I guess the combined effect was that she shared her *cough* assets around rather freely :D

thanks for the reassuring words girlies :) I am spotting a wee bit again today (seems to have come on towards the end of the afternoon both days) but it's still very slight - just a brownish tinge so I am not worrying about it still :D

The Womens hospital rang me today and have booked me another scan for Monday so hopefully I will have some definite (good) news then


----------



## Missy86

Good luck Urchin and Puffins mum xx


----------



## LulaBug

Hi everyone, sorry I've not posted in a while. How are you all doing? xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

Hello ladies,

Well I need some help here. Nothing major but thought i'd see what you girls thought. 
I am a make-up wearer. And even if I wasnt I would obviously still need to clean my face. I can no longer use the the facial cleanser that I did prior to being preggo because of the chemicals in it. Can't use soap because that harsh on my skin. 
Do any of you ladies have any suggestions on a facial cleanser/lotion system that is SAFE to use while pregnant? I just dont want to mess anything up with the little bean or the little bean's body once he or she is born! Thanks :)

ps going to to the doctors tomorrow with the DH for the history part. Next Friday is the real first visit...hope to hear that sweet little babes heart beat! ^_^ :baby:


----------



## LogansMama

akimo01 said:


> oh, thank you for your reply! x
> 
> I am very confused. First day of my last period was 22nd August. Clearblue Digital said I was 2-3 weeks pregnant on 19th September and when I gave the doctor 1st day of my last period, she said I was due on 29th June.
> 
> I don't know what to think anymore -- I just know that I am pregnant - the news haven't sank in yet! Over the moon tho'


Congrats Akimo! Just to shed a little light... when I was pregnant with DS, my last period was August 31, and I gave birth on June 9th. (2 days later than my EDD of June 7th). SO - yes - if your last period was Aug 22, then you would be due about June 1 - or May 31, something around there. I think your doc mixed up the months too. June 29 would be FAR too late!


----------



## LogansMama

Just want to welcome all the latest additions to this thread. I am EXHAUSTED right now and can't update the list just yet - but I promise to do it tomorrow!!!

Last night I had my first MC nightmare! It was horrible! I dreamed I was gushing blood. And I was hysterical crying - and I couldn't understand HOW this could be happening... and I remember thinking I wasn't even cramping - but it was was too much blood not to be a MC... I was SOOOO upset. I woke up and it took me a minute to realize I was dreaming... and I still had to go to CHECK to make myself feel better. Man - preg dreams can be sooooo vivid. Not fun!


----------



## LeaArr

Hey ladies. I had a reassurance scan today and baby was measuring 6+1 with a good strong heartbeat. I am so relieved. My new due date is May 26 which happens to be my wedding anniversary. How sweet. :happydance:

I was worried at first the the sonographer told me that the baby was measuring a week and a day less than my LMP would indicate, but then I remembered that all embryos develop in different ways. Just to see the heart beating away made me feel happy.


----------



## LeaArr

LogansMama said:


> Last night I had my first MC nightmare! It was horrible! I dreamed I was gushing blood. And I was hysterical crying - and I couldn't understand HOW this could be happening... and I remember thinking I wasn't even cramping - but it was was too much blood not to be a MC... I was SOOOO upset. I woke up and it took me a minute to realize I was dreaming... and I still had to go to CHECK to make myself feel better. Man - preg dreams can be sooooo vivid. Not fun!

Totally not fun. I had my first miscarriage dream a week or so ago. I woke up almost in tears. I realized that it was just a dream and my LO was still with me.


----------



## cb1

Good luck today Puffins Mum, will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## jaccib

puffins'mom said:


> curlew- that made me laugh really loudly "buy one at tesco" yes please!!!!!
> 
> wow this thread is really growing what a great bunch of girls you all are!
> i havent got time to reply to everyone so just a general one, granny bought DS a little early learning centre motorbike and it got delivered today and he loves it, but it will take a day or two before he gets the hang of pushing of the floor with his feet, they get soooo frustrated at this age!
> 
> i am feeling quite prepared for tomorrows outcome, i am still hoping for a miracle there will be a little bean with a heart pumping away, but if not well then i can always be so grateful i have my little boy, some people never get to have children so i am a very lucky mom already!
> 
> welcome to the newbies, you will love it here,
> thanks again girls, stickydust xxx

 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope all is well today.

Jacci.xxxx


----------



## jolou

Good luck for today puffins, hope it goes ok for you.

Im not too bad today, was rather impressed with myself yesterday cos i got back into my skinny jeans which must mean the bloat part is coming to an end, still tighter of course but with a long top over who needs that top bottom huh :D this morning ive put them on and they are slightly tighter then yesterday funny how things change from day to day. Still feeling groggy and cant seem to enjoy any type of food atm, just eating so im actually not starving myself.


----------



## jolou

ooo and i just noticed ive gone up a box! yay


----------



## carriecinaz

Puffinsmom - I am thinking about you today. :hugs:

Logansmama - How terrible to have a dream like that. Thank god I haven't had one of those yet but I have had some really crazy dreams that make no sense when I try to describe them to DH, lol

Guppy  What are you using that you can no longer use on your face? My dr. didnt say anything about that. What is the chemical or chemicals we arent supposed to be using in face wash? I need to check the stuff I use! :confused:

Moongirl  Congratulations and welcome! :flower:

Maybebaby  Im sorry you are feeling :sick: Hopefully the worst of it is over and you will start feeling better soon. 

Urchin  Good luck with your scan on Monday. I think your peanut is just fine. :hugs:

Jolou  Yay for fitting into your skinny jeans! :happydance: Enjoy it now because it wont last much longer, lol


----------



## quail

hi all well i had a first visit with my mw on monday and all went well ,i have a nt scan booked for the 5 nov so a little worried about that, im also feeling really sick all day i hate the ms but at least its a good sign hope you are all feeling well,and not to sick.xx


----------



## Melissa_M

I miscarried last night :-(
I don't know why this has happened to me, I'm so lost right now :nope:


----------



## LeaArr

I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Sam9kids

Melissa_M said:


> I miscarried last night :-(
> I don't know why this has happened to me, I'm so lost right now :nope:

Oh Melissa im so so so sorry. xxxx


----------



## quail

im so sorry.xxx


----------



## curlew

Melissa_M said:


> I miscarried last night :-(
> I don't know why this has happened to me, I'm so lost right now :nope:

Melissa so sorry to hear this. Hugs to both you and your husband :hug:


----------



## shawnie

Melissa :hugs: Im really sorry for your loss lady... :hugs:


----------



## laney_1981

Melissa
really sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## akimo01

I am sorry for your loss Melissa. Be strong.



LogansMama said:


> akimo01 said:
> 
> 
> oh, thank you for your reply! x
> 
> I am very confused. First day of my last period was 22nd August. Clearblue Digital said I was 2-3 weeks pregnant on 19th September and when I gave the doctor 1st day of my last period, she said I was due on 29th June.
> 
> I don't know what to think anymore -- I just know that I am pregnant - the news haven't sank in yet! Over the moon tho'
> 
> 
> Congrats Akimo! Just to shed a little light... when I was pregnant with DS, my last period was August 31, and I gave birth on June 9th. (2 days later than my EDD of June 7th). SO - yes - if your last period was Aug 22, then you would be due about June 1 - or May 31, something around there. I think your doc mixed up the months too. June 29 would be FAR too late!Click to expand...

right,

Thank you for your reply. Yes, it sounds like the doctor was a little confused herself, because no matter what online calculator or book i look at, they all give me last week of May or 1st week of June, NOT end of June.
I am now counting down the days to my 1st midwife appointment and hoping to hear the heartbeat too! Can I ask her to do that or will she offer on the 1st appointment?


----------



## Melissa_M

Thanks girls....it's the worst feeling in the world :-(
I think I'm going to unsubscribe from this thread though, so you can keep the PMA in here because right now I'm just devastated/heartbroken and I don't want to bring anyone down. 
Thanks for your support


----------



## urchin

melissa I am so so sorry to hear that you've lost your baby - sending you all the hugs I can as I know words won't make any kind of difference xxx


----------



## TaraW

Hi my name is Tara and i am from Oklahoma USA and due May 13th just wanted to introduce myself and say congrats to all the may mommies(and daddies too)


----------



## malpal

oh melissa i'm so sorry to hear that sad news. Thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## urchin

welcome tara - glad you could join us :hi:


----------



## pregnantbride

may 9th with our second. praying for a girl :)!


----------



## urchin

welcome welcome pregnantbride, come in and put your feet up xxx


----------



## jolou

so so so sorry to read about your loss melissa my thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Evening everyone,

Melissa I am so very sorry to hear of your loss, my thoughts are with you xx

I haven't been on here for a few days because I have been so busy with work but I thought I ought to confirm where my nickname came from, especially for LogansMama and Shawnie.... because it really isn't intended to be rude!!!

I play hockey and we tour to the Isle of Man every year.. and one year we had a James Bond theme so I dressed up as the Bond Girl from Goldfinger... simply because I love cats (I have two of my own!) and the nickname has stuck ever since!! I promise it is nothing rude and some of the Bond girls have much ruder names - lol!!

Thanks for all of the advice on the early scan.. I am booked in for Tuesday... but very nervous..

Mapal.. nice to see someone local! My local hospital is Walsgrave so I would imagine there.. what about you?

Hope everyone else is well?

x


----------



## malpal

Pussy Galore said:


> Mapal.. nice to see someone local! My local hospital is Walsgrave so I would imagine there.. what about you?
> 
> Hope everyone else is well?
> 
> x

Hello! Glad you got a scan sorted, i'm sure everything will be fine. I will be at the George Eliot as it's only 5 mins away from me. 
x


----------



## malpal

Has anyone heard anything from Puffinsmom? I have left her a message but was worried to know how she has got on today.


----------



## Pussy Galore

I was wondering about Puffinsmom too? Having not being on here for a few days I had to re read much of the last few days to catch up. Fingers crossed.

And Malpal.. I suspect George Eliot would be a much better option!!

:)


----------



## malpal

Pussy Galore said:


> I was wondering about Puffinsmom too? Having not being on here for a few days I had to re read much of the last few days to catch up. Fingers crossed.
> 
> And Malpal.. I suspect George Eliot would be a much better option!!
> 
> :)

The thought of just having to park at Walsgrave just brings me out in hot flushes!


----------



## TaraW

pregnantbride said:


> may 9th with our second. praying for a girl :)!

Aww thats my wedding anniversary! Ill be hoping for a girl for you:thumbup:


----------



## babyhope

Melissa, I am so sorry for your loss:hugs:


----------



## carriecinaz

Melissa - Sweetie I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

here's the link that I found.
I was using the neutrogenia system, however, there is salicylic acid in it and that is def. a no-no during pregnancy. 

Here's a website that i got some of the info from:
https://www.babycenter.com/0_safe-skin-care-during-pregnancy_1490031.bc


----------



## etoya

so sorry Melissa


----------



## Guppy051708

Melissa, prayers for you and your family.


----------



## maybebaby3

i'm so sorry 4 your loss melissa :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

ok. Found a facial cleanser and lotion if you girls are interested. *Burt's Bees* from target! Love it! 

PS i heard that you can also wash you face with pure honey and the results are great!


----------



## Windmills

Melissa, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## justincase007

I've had two scans so far-- One on 15 September, the Other 30 September and my next is 28 October!! Anyone with may 16th wanna be bump buddies??


----------



## CdnSunshine

According to my estimation of date of conception, I am due May 30. When I go for the first scan in a few weeks to determine the exact date, I may be earlier or later. It is hard not knowing how far along I am... Based on the symptoms I feel (sore BBs, nausea, some pressure in abdomen, fatigue) and advice by other posters, I am probably 4-5 weeks. I had a BFN in late August. Does this sound right? 

My doctor has scheduled me for an "early obstetrics" ultrasound in a few weeks to determine the size/age of my fetus. What should I expect? How do they determine the age?

Thanks for all and any tips!


----------



## urchin

saturday evening and I'm still spotting - a bit more now but still watery brown with a few darker 'bits' in it. Still not officially worrying, but am glad that I'm going to the hospital on Monday


----------



## carriecinaz

urchin - Have you had a scan yet to hear/see the heartbeat?


----------



## urchin

am booked for monday at 4pm hon ..... everything's on hold til then


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey justincase ... I can be your bump buddy if ya like im due on the 15th ish! x x


----------



## NervousNelly

I'm due May 11th!!!!! :)


----------



## Mork

Congrats ladies and nervous nelly i am due the very next day after you!! xx


----------



## NervousNelly

Mork said:


> Congrats ladies and nervous nelly i am due the very next day after you!! xx

Congrats, MorK!..and all the others!


----------



## LogansMama

First and most importantly: Melissa - So sorry for your loss. I am very sad for you. I hope you are able to feel better soon. XOXO

************************************************************************

Well ladies - I have updated the list again! Congrats to all the newest additions! The list is on p.77 if you want to check it out.

A quick update on me... I am eagerly awaiting DH's bloodwork results. Hopefully will know something by Monday... but guessing probably not till Tuesday or Wednesday. (Things seem to always take longer when you are waiting on them!) I am expecting good news, but will breathe so much easier once I know for sure! 

My DS slept away from home for the first time ever last night. It was very hard for ME - but HE had a blast. He stayed at his Grammas house. He is over 3yo, but I have never slept without him - so I was a wreck! He was fine though - which is good. Actually - when I called him in the morning and asked him if he was ready for me to pick him up he said NO he wanted to stay at Grammas! NICE - right? Course - she had been spoiling him rotten for a full 20+ hours, so I guess I can't blame him! If I was being treated like that - I wouldn't want to go home either! 
Anyhow - I'm glad it went well. I was already stressing out about having to be away from him for a few days when I go into the hospital to have the new baby. And I certainly didn't want that to be the first time we were apart! At least now I know he'll be fine. We will have to do this a few more times over the next couple months.

I'm actually kind-of sad we haven't done it sooner! DH and I went out last night too, but I was a spoil-sport, cause I couldn't "party" like I would have if I had been without my 3 yo and without a baby in the belly!!! My first opportunity in 3+ years to really live-it-up, and I couldn't take advantage. Oh well.... maybe in 3 years from now we can have a real "party" night out! :roll:


----------



## maybebaby3

my little ones are jumping round the house. think i am goin 2 take them 2 the playground 2 expend some of their energy. am just so tired myself that i dont feel like moving from the sofa. DH thinks i'm exaggerating how crap, sick and tired i feel :( 

logansmama my DS loves staying at his granny's and never wants 2 come back either! lol!

hope&faith do u want 2 b bump buddies as we are due on the same day?


----------



## akimo01

CdnSunshine said:


> According to my estimation of date of conception, I am due May 30. When I go for the first scan in a few weeks to determine the exact date, I may be earlier or later. It is hard not knowing how far along I am... Based on the symptoms I feel (sore BBs, nausea, some pressure in abdomen, fatigue) and advice by other posters, I am probably 4-5 weeks. I had a BFN in late August. Does this sound right?
> 
> My doctor has scheduled me for an "early obstetrics" ultrasound in a few weeks to determine the size/age of my fetus. What should I expect? How do they determine the age?
> 
> Thanks for all and any tips!

Hi CdnSunshine,

I am expecting my 1st baby, had my 1st day of last period on 22nd Aug and due to the online calculators, my due date is on 29th May. I was told that i was 6 wks pregnant yesterday, Sat 3rd Oct - similar to you then.

I am seeing midwife on 22nd Oct so she should be able to tell me more but apparently you don't find out the exact age until your first scan.

Hope that helps.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## dmn1156

hi thanks for adding logansMama it will be easier next time round my son is 3 and never leaves me except for nursery then my friend had him for 1 night and i was a nervous wreck lol 

i am eagerly awaiting my scan in 2 weeks time seems to be dragging by ever so slowly im hoping time will go a bit more quickly this week as i have set myself little tasks everyday to try and combat the tiredness lol


----------



## urchin

well, the scan is getting closer and urchin's getting nervous ..... soon I will know if all is ok or it's all over - am keeping positive (well, as positive as realists ever get lol!)

I am still spotting - through the night it was enough to make a sludgy brown stripe on a pantyliner (I refuse to add TMI - this is the only place in the world I can post such things without it being TMI, right?) but today it's back to waterybown with the odd tiny clot in it.
I am still clinging onto the knowledge that only when the bleeding is enough to soak through a pad should you worry, but I guess the scan tomorrow will tell me what's what


thanks for updating the list Logansmoma - aren't we a handsome crew of may mummies!


----------



## cb1

Urchin, good luck tomorrow, I really hope everything's ok. What time is your scan booked for?


----------



## maybebaby3

i hope the scan shows all is well urchin. will be thinking about u 2moro. i had a browny/blood discharge with my son and all was fine. when i had the 2 other m/c it was much much heavier and red blood like a period. :hugs:


----------



## urchin

cheers cb1 and maybebaby3 - scan is booked for 4pm. I have decided I'm going to tell my boss where it is I'm going in case it's bad news as I may need some time to get my head together on Tuesday

it's certainly nowhere near period levels mbb3 - more like the horrible spotty days right at the very end which ruin your knickers when you thought it was all over and break out a nice pair!


----------



## fluffyblue

Thinking of you Urch for tomorrow xx


----------



## Cactusgirl

Hope everyone has had a good weekend - I have had a nice quiet uneventful one. Picked up my friend from the airport at 7am this morning - amazing what you can do when you don't have a hangover!!!

Good luck tomorrow Urchin will be keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## LogansMama

Urchin - I have a good feeling for you tomorrow! I think your scan is going to go well... and I will be checking BNB as soon as I get in from work to see if you have updated yet... not sure how the time difference works though... so hopefully that won't be too early! We'll see! GOOD LUCK to you! I really hope you see a nice sticky bean with a STRONG heartbeat!!


----------



## urchin

thank you LM

as far as time difference goes I'm not sure - but what I can tell you is it's 5pm here right now.....so roughly 24 hours from NOW I should have something to report


----------



## LogansMama

5pm there - and its 12 noon here. That means you guys are 5 hours later! Finally - I understand! So by the time I get home from work you should have already heard some good news and updated!


----------



## shawnie

that would be 9 am cali time heehee


----------



## urchin

there ya go then! watches syncronised? check!


----------



## shawnie

Lmao!!! Set!


----------



## Windmills

Good luck tomorrow Urchin :flower:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Yep.. good luck tomorrow Urchin... keeping everything crossed for you :)


----------



## Mork

Ditto xx


----------



## laney_1981

Good luck urchin, I will have everything crossed for you tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## curlew

Just popped in to say good luck today Urchin I will be thinking about you.


----------



## etoya

GL urchin!


----------



## maybaby2010

DUE on my birthday MAy 6!!!!!


----------



## Sam9kids

Good luck Urchin xx


----------



## puffins'mom

Mellisa_M- not sure if you will read this but i am thinking of you, i had this 4 months ago and it is such a devastating thing to cope with, i do hope you have support around you and in time you can chat with you Dr. Thinking of you xx

Urchin- wishing you lots of stickydust today, praying that you get a heartbeat!

malpal- thanks for the pm message very kind of you.

MY INTERNET CRASHED ALL WEEKEND!
had scan and saw a stickybean with a strong heatbeat, totally surprised, she was an awesome sonographer who took her time reassuring me, i am still bleeding but from my left uterus, the baby is in my right uterus, will go for another scan on the 19th oct (my 30th birthday!!!)

welcome to the newbies and congrats, hope everyone is well.
will log in later to hear your news Urchin!

stickydust and thanks again xxxxxx


----------



## jolou

Urchin, good luck today! i will be thinking of you and will have fingers, legs and toes crossed! :) im sure it will be fine xx

Puffin, so glad there was a strong heartbeat and the sonographer reassured you.


As for me i had an eventful saturday, i went ghost hunting in plas teg nr wrezham and mold. It was amazing! loved every bit, some people thought i shouldnt have gone because im pregnant but considering how nervous we all felt in the car park (pitch black no lights nothing till you get to the house!) as soon as i entered the house i was the calmest i have felt in months. Lots of stuff happened and was the best 40 quid ive spent in a long time lol got home 4am sunday morning and i still feel shattered as if i have been hungover for days lol


----------



## malpal

Puffins'mom that's great news! I'm so pleased everything is ok. Had me worried when we hadn't heard from you! xx

Urchin will be thinking of you today, good luck hun xx

Haven't had time yet to catch up on all i've missed but will do i promise! I've had the worse weekend ever! My dd is teething and i have been up for the last three nights with her screaming! Poor little thing! Anyhow i'm feeling pretty lousy today but truly don't know which baby to blame it on! 
xx


----------



## urchin

firstly a big welcome to maybaby - what a fab birthday present!

Puffinsmom, I'm so glad you've popped in - tbh when we didn't hear from you over the weekend I feared the worst, I'm so pleased for you that you have good news.....though this left and right uterus thing wasn't what I was expecting! Fingers crossed that everything stays positive for you xxx

4 more hours til my scan and i am so very nervous. I was spotting through the night again but it's slackened off again today. It seems to be following a pattern of being very light during the day and a bit heavier at night - hopefully I'll get to the bottom of it later.
I have told my boss where I'm going cuz if it's not good news I don't know how I'll cope with the rest of the week.

I have everything crossed that I see a heartbeat - I really don't want this to be all over :cry:


----------



## Windmills

PuffinsMom I'm SO glad it's good news :hugs: xx
And Urchin I really hope everything goes well this afternoon :flower: 

AND jolou that sounds like so much fun! (and my Nan lives in Trelogan!)


----------



## Mrs RC

Hi Girls - sorry it s been so long winde I wasn on here. I just can't keep up with this thread!

Urchin - hope it all goes well this afternoon. 

I saw the Dr on Friday who confimed the pregancy (for some reason until he did i thought they might say I had made it all up!). This midwife will write to me this week with a date of a scan - very excitin!!

xx


----------



## jolou

katie is was loads of fun, il be going again thats for sure! lol


----------



## lili24

Good luck Urch, thinking of you :hugs: xx


----------



## Windmills

jolou said:


> katie is was loads of fun, il be going again thats for sure! lol

I know it's not really the same thing, but you just reminded me.. I really want to go to Farmageddon, I couldn't get tickets last year! Have you heard about it, at Farmer Ted's in Ormskirk or somewhere round there?


----------



## lili24

I want to go Katie but wasn't sure about going while pregnant? Cos it's meant to be quite scary, haha. I live in Liverpool too xx


----------



## Windmills

:happydance: 
Yeah, that's what I'm thinking.. I'm not sure how I feel about running around scared while I'm pregnant, specially if it can be avoided! Hmm, do you think they'll say anything on the site? I can't actually even find the site :dohh:


----------



## lili24

Here the Q&A section on their website, it doesn't mention pregnant women but it does sound quite scary haha! And I know they chase you. It says if in doubt stay out haha x

https://www.farmaggedon.co.uk/qanda.php


----------



## Pussy Galore

PuffinsMom - what wonderful news, I am so happy for you :)


----------



## Windmills

lili24 said:


> Here the Q&A section on their website, it doesn't mention pregnant women but it does sound quite scary haha! And I know they chase you. It says if in doubt stay out haha x
> 
> https://www.farmaggedon.co.uk/qanda.php

I really really want to go, it looks so fun! I don't know who to ask :shrug: Maybe my Mum, she knows EVERYTHING! :lol:


----------



## babyhope

Good Luck Urchin!!


----------



## Sam9kids

Afternoon ladies.

Im not far from you Liverpool girls, im in Warrington x


----------



## lola1985

its a lad from who was the year below me in school who runs farmeggedon, i'll ask around n see wat anyone has got to say about goin while pregnant x x x x

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev133pr___.png

https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedBoy.gif

always with us my angel 26/08/2004
our beautiful angel just couldnt hang on 10/06/2009


----------



## malpal

Has anyone heard of Urchin? I have been checking on here since 5pm for some news. Hope everythings ok. 
xx


----------



## urchin

I'm afraid to say the news isn't good - no heartbeat to be found and no growth since last week - so officially it's a MMC

I need to decide now whether to let it pass naturally or to speed things up medically or surgically.

Needless to say, me and Mr urch are heartbroken ..... we are looking after each other though.

I think I will be disappearing from B&B for a while - wishing the rest of you all the very best, but it will be too painful for me to be checking in on you all xxx

big hugs all round


----------



## maybebaby3

i am so sorry 2 hear your sad news urchin :hugs:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Urchin... I am so very sorry to hear your news... thinking of you both x


----------



## LeaArr

sorry for your loss.


----------



## lili24

:nope:

Urch I am heartbroken for the two of you, I'm so sorry this has happened. Please look after yourself and Mr Urch. I'm thinking of you both :cry:

xxxx


----------



## laney_1981

Urchin, I'm so so sorry to hear your news. Will be thinking of you both at this sad time x


----------



## malpal

Oh Urchin i am so so sorry. I have been thinking about you all day. You will be really missed from here i am truly gutted for you both. Take care of yourself xxxxxxx


----------



## RedRose

I'm really sad to hear Urchin's news :nope: Thinking of you xx


----------



## Sam9kids

Oh Urchin im so sorry, you will be missed. Take care xxx


----------



## Windmills

Oh Urchin I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Windmills

Oh and there seem to be a few of us from the NW in here :happydance:


----------



## puffins'mom

oh Urch, i dont know what i can say, i do know how you feel honey, hold onto your DH and comfort eachother, i will pray for you. i will miss you on here, hopefull i will see you around here in the not too distant, thinking of you. x


----------



## iznil8

Hi ladies, I have been hovering in the background of this thread for a while, using it at times for inspiration, some times to compare symptoms and others for a giggle.

After the mix of good and bad news that has shared over the last couple of days I had to join in and say that I am so moved by the comments and support that I have seen.

Urchin, I have been waiting all week, wishing good news for you and I am sorry it hasn't went your way, take care of yourself and good luck for the future.


----------



## lola1985

my eyes have just filled, urchin i am so so so sorry. you have been a staple of this thread, i and im sure evryone else will miss you alot. there arent any words, i hope u feel better with time n lots of cuddles from mr urch. x x x x


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev133pr___.png

https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedBoy.gif

always with us my angel 26/08/2004
our beautiful angel just couldnt hang on 10/06/2009


----------



## fluffyblue

Urch ive just read and im so so so sorry. I have just tried to PM you and its full, hun please get in touch im only up the road and would love give you a big cuddle right now - take care babe Heather xx


----------



## cleebyjeeby

I'm really sorry Urchin - thinking of you both xx


----------



## Mork

So sorry Urchin. My thoughts are with you xx


----------



## Tulip

Urch, so sorry to hear your news my darling. We miss you lots in the Wonders and hope that you feel strong enough to rejoin us soon. Thinking of you and Mr Urch (and blubbing a little).

Lots of love xx


----------



## pregnantbride

Firstly and most importantly, Urch (if you are still reading) we all love you and we feel for you. I am so sorry for your loss...I can't even imagine the pain and difficulty it is and will always be.

But I also have a question for May mommies. When did you first hear the heartbeat? I heard it at like 6 or 7 weeks maybe with K, but they are telling me to wait until THIRTEEN weeks this pregnancies? I recently switched doctors, so I just wanted opinions.

Hugs to all


----------



## hedgewitch

Urchin, so so sorry to hear your sad news, sending love,xxx


----------



## jolou

oh urchin so sorry about you news, thinking of both you and mr urch sending a virual hug to you both (as lame as that sounds)

katie- ive not heard of that place? il google it later tho, a couple of people were saying i probably shouldnt go as i could get scared but i figured if i dont like something i can go back downstairs to where people were eating/having coffee, as it turned out i felt fine :) almost too calm! lol wow there are a few from the NW here lol


----------



## LadyK

Urch I've just heard the news. I'm so sorry. When you feel ready and able we are still in the thread on the TTC section ready to welcome and support you. xx


----------



## LogansMama

Awww. I'm so sad Urch. I really thought you were gonna have good news. Wish I had been right. I hope you are holding up okay!

PregnantBride - Are you sure you didn't SEE a heartbeat at 6-7 weeks? I doubt you could have HEARD it at that point. Most docs don't listen for it till like 13 weeks like you said.... (maybe a little sooner) But you can SEE it on U/S at 6-7 weeks.


----------



## Melissa_M

Urchin: so so sorry for your loss :hugs:

I know how you're feeling right now, it's the worst feeling in the world...but the support of everyone on bnb is absolutely incredible, and i hope it helps you through this difficult time. Thinking of you xoxo


----------



## etoya

So sorry to hear your sad news Urchin :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Urchin! I'm so sorry, sweetheart! I was gutted when I heard of your news! :cry: We talked so much over those weeks, I just can't hardly believe it could be true. I wanted this so much for you and Mr. Urch! My thoughts are with you and your husband. Be strong for each other, and please know that you have a large support system that would do anything for you! HUGE :hugs: to you, sweetheart! I only wish I knew what to say. :(


----------



## LogansMama

Well ladies - how is everyone else doing today? 

I called my docs office hoping maybe they had DH's bloodwork back already. Wishful thinking I guess. The nurse told me that genetic tests typically take TEN working days. That means I probably won't know till the FIFTEENTH! Geesh! That feels like FOREVER away. Damn!


----------



## CdnSunshine

Wow! Reading through these responses today, I am almost moved to tears. What an amazingly supportive group we have. I am so glad that I found B&B.

Urchin - When you feel up to looking through the posts again, I hope you know that we are all thinking of you.


----------



## Guppy051708

*Urchin*, I am truly sorry for your recent loss. You and your husband must be incredible strong though. I hope you know how much we love you and support you, in the happy times and the sad times:cry: :hugs:
Best of luck with everything in the future. And remember if you do decide to come back to this community we will be here for you with open arms! :flower:


----------



## babyhope

Oh Urchin I am so very sorry for your loss:hugs: You were always the first one to welcome newbie mothers into the may chat, you will be so missed. I hope you start feeling better soon sweetie.


----------



## curlew

Urchin so sorry to hear the news sweetie. Hugs to you and Mr Urchin and good luck and best wishes for the future. :hug:


----------



## wait.and.see

I am so sorry to hear of your loss Urchin xo


----------



## jaccib

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :hugs:Urchin......you know where we are as you have always been here for us.xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Capsicum

Extremely sad to hear your news Urchin. From what you've said, you and Mr Urch have a very strong relationship and you will be able to support each other through this shitty time. I hope you find the strength to try again and look forward to seeing you here again in the very near future. Su x x


----------



## Cactusgirl

Urchin - I am so sorry to hear your news. Please look after yourself. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## dmn1156

Urchin so sorry for your loss take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

pregnantbride said:


> Firstly and most importantly, Urch (if you are still reading) we all love you and we feel for you. I am so sorry for your loss...I can't even imagine the pain and difficulty it is and will always be.
> 
> But I also have a question for May mommies. When did you first hear the heartbeat? I heard it at like 6 or 7 weeks maybe with K, but they are telling me to wait until THIRTEEN weeks this pregnancies? I recently switched doctors, so I just wanted opinions.
> 
> Hugs to all

i had a scan at 6wks which showed heartbeat. i dont think they listen 4 it til abt 16wks here.


----------



## puffins'mom

hi ladies, 

just reading through the last few pages, feel so sad for Urch, i hope she is ok.

Is'nt is funny how none of us even know eachothers names and yet we are all so caring and supportive of eachother, really lovely.
thanks girls, stickydust xx


----------



## carriecinaz

Urchin :cry: I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## urchin

hey you lot - you have me in tears here (literally) with all your kind words - no one can make it better, but it does actually help to know that so many people are thinking of me.

things, as you can imagine, are pretty dire here at Urchin Towers, but yes, me and Mr Urch are very strong together and are doing a good job of looking after each other.....he really is a special boy


----------



## urchin

that posted twice, so have deleted the second one (and emptied my PM box FB!)


----------



## Sam9kids

Oh Urchin, i wish you all the very best xx


----------



## debgreasby

Huge love to you and your DH, glad you are leaning on each other. Take care of yourselves xxx


----------



## shawnie

Hugs Urch, I am so sorry....


----------



## modo

Oh Urchin I have just heard. I am so sorry that this has happened. It really is so unfair. Please know that we are all here for you.:hugs:


----------



## malpal

Morning ladies. I feel quite sombre this morning. Keep thinking of lovely Urchin going through such a horrible time. 
Am still feeling terribly sick and so far have been sick everyday since 5+5. My tummy hurts from the constant pulling and strecthing from when i'm retching! Sorry if tmi! 
I feel i'm just exsisting at the minute and doing a terrible job of looking after dh and dd! 
Am constantly sucking on mint imperials! My teeth are going to be full of holes when i'm finished ! 

Have a good day/ evening everyone 
xx


----------



## jolou

morning girls, well im shattered this morning, DD managed to get a horrible chesty cough and runny nose which had her up all night coughing, in the end she came into our bed and seemed to sleep better but then OH started sneezing, the pair kept me a wake.. lol i mean how rude  i ended up sleeping downstairs and didnt hear a peep out of them both till it was time to get up, Sophie is now off school the poor thing, she insisted she was going but with the purple bags under her eyes i think not! lol. I also had the worst dizzy spell last night, everytime i stood up or even moved slightly i felt like the room was spinning, you know like when you have had too much to drink, feel a bit better today tho.


----------



## Cactusgirl

well I think the ms is creeping in - I puked last night and feeling like have a hangover today. I have 2 dogs and normally love smelling them and kissing them but I was gipping last night when one of them came near me from the smell!!

Me and DH are really not getting on well at the moment. :cry: I am trying to think that it is my hormones etc but not sure if it is more than that. We run a business together and during the day at work everything is fine but then when we are at home we have hardly said a word to each other in the last few days after an arguement we had and neither of us wants to back down. :shrug:


----------



## Moongirl

hey girlies :wave:

sorry to hear about all the MS going around - it's not quite hit me yet (touch wood!!), instead i'm eating like there's gonna be a food shortage!!

cactus girl, me and OH have had a fair few niggles recently, which isn't like us - luckily he's backed down (think he's just putting it down to the hormones, i'm not admitting that!). hope things get better soon :hugs:

i booked a private scan yesterday for a couple of weeks time, so i'm feeling really excited today at the thought of it! :happydance:

xx


----------



## lola1985

cactusgirl, i know wer u r coming from! me and the OH have sold r business as it was putting too much pressure on our relationship the problem is we r both always right!! haha, now i just want to kill him for loads of other reasons haha! hope the niggles sought themselves out soon x x x x

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev133pr___.png

https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedBoy.gif

always with us my angel 26/08/2004
our beautiful angel just couldnt hang on 10/06/2009


----------



## AJM999

Im 16/05/10


----------



## jolou

cactusgirl me and my OH are the same at the mo, seems every night we have a niggle at each other and i end up calling him names under my breath lol im sure he is doing the same. i do thnk it is just hormones tho, one minute we are laughin at each other the next ive gone in a mood with him :O

im feeling sooo tired now i think last night with sophie has caught up with me...here she is running around when im wishing she would have a nap (that would be a miracle) so i could join in lol


----------



## jolou

and welcome AJM999 :)


----------



## maybebaby3

Cactusgirl said:


> well I think the ms is creeping in - I puked last night and feeling like have a hangover today. I have 2 dogs and normally love smelling them and kissing them but I was gipping last night when one of them came near me from the smell!!
> 
> Me and DH are really not getting on well at the moment. :cry: I am trying to think that it is my hormones etc but not sure if it is more than that. We run a business together and during the day at work everything is fine but then when we are at home we have hardly said a word to each other in the last few days after an arguement we had and neither of us wants to back down. :shrug:

DH is more stroppy that me at the mo. he's gone 2 bed tho is 5.30pm!!! i'm left 2 look after kids whilst feelin exhausted with pregnancy (and i work full time 2!)


----------



## jolou

ahh thats men for ya, i was at my mums saturday till late sunday with sophie, so mark had the whole weekend more or less to himself...came home to find nothing had been done, he ironed his shirts for work but didnt think to iron at least one set of uniform for sophie! so i had to do it that night, normally doesnt bother me but i had been out ghost hunting till 4am! lol its the last thing i wanted to do when he had been home playing the bloomin xbox


----------



## malpal

You can add me to the list of dh fall outs! I'm frustrated because he is helping me so much and i am just being a mega mega bitch! Feel bad now! 

Jolou.......Ghost hunting! Wow!!!!!!! 
XX


----------



## Mork

Hey i seem to upset my dh all the time too and i don;t know why!!!! (He is very easy going so I must be a nightmare at the mo!!)


----------



## LeaArr

I freak out at my husband, then feel guilty right after and apologise. He is nothing but supportive and wonderful. I can't believe he takes all this crap from me :rofl:


----------



## Windmills

:lol: I keep telling my OH I hate him! He knows I don't mean it, but still.. 
We're long distance (sorta) at the moment too which isn't helping anything!


----------



## Pussy Galore

lol.. I'm a newly wed so having no issues with hubby yet... but watch this space :winkwink:

Had an early scan yesterday and saw little beans heartbeat.. it was wonderful!!

Hope everyone else is well... husbands/partners aside!!!?


----------



## Windmills

I'm all good, except I have that new really annoying song by Alphabeat stuck in my head, and I only know one line :dohh: Glad your early scan went well :D


----------



## Windmills

I meant to say.. is anyone else reeeally emotional?!
I cried at my old manager's fb announcement that his wife had a little boy this morning.. I cried when my friend thought to phone me from uni.. I cried when my Mum told me a cute story about one of the kids in work.. I even cried when my OH rang me ten minutes late :dohh:


----------



## LogansMama

WOW - I just posted my own thread before I read this one - about how much of an @ss OH is being! But I reallllllyyyyy don't think its me... at least not the past 2 days. He is just being a JERK.

He basically doesn't think I should get ANY slack whatsoever for being pregnant... not that I ask for anything special... but really.. HE SHOULD be being slightly nicer to me than normal I think. Shit - I would even be happy with NICE period. Not NICE-ER.

IF you don't want to read my whale of a rant thread - I'll tell you one shitty thing he did. I was nominated for teacher-of-the-year. I was excited about it. TOld dh and his response was "So.". :growlmad:


----------



## pregnantbride

logansmama- CONGRATS ON TEACHER OF THE YEAR!! whoo :). but for real. . .sometimes they just don't get it do they? When I had HER with K, he would talk to me like it was something I could control. Like "uhh, honey can you stop puking for FIVE freaking minutes to come here" like "NO JACOB I CANNOT CONTROL WHEN OR WHERE I AM PUKING MY GUTS OUT!"

He'll come around. Really, really, really. I am pretty sure he will. Hugs.


And ladies...that is right about the heartbeat. I don't even know what I was thinking! Pregnancy brain is at it again. . .


----------



## shawnie

katie_xx said:


> I meant to say.. is anyone else reeeally emotional?!
> I cried at my old manager's fb announcement that his wife had a little boy this morning.. I cried when my friend thought to phone me from uni.. I cried when my Mum told me a cute story about one of the kids in work.. I even cried when my OH rang me ten minutes late :dohh:

 OMG "raising hands flapping them in the air, me me me me" I am sooo emotional! LMAO I called my poor DP crying and he asked me whats wrong and I said I dono I want jack in the box french frys LOL I am all over the place so you're not alone...


----------



## shawnie

Awww thats woderful news PG! YAY!!!

Logansmama 1st CONGRATS on the award! That's a huge accomplishment! Im so sorry your man's not being nice to you. I don't think he understands what your body is going through, maybe he needs to go with you to a doc appointment to hear the doc tell him. I think my mans more attentive due to seeing me go through my MC, he wants me to be comfertable and safe.


----------



## LogansMama

Thanks for the sympathy on my OH's shitty attitude ladies. Its helpful to know I'm not over-reacting! And Thanks for the congrats. I haven't actually WON, but I was nominated, which means a LOT to me! I feel really special that my peers think so much of me to nominate me. AND - I thought it was my best work-buddy that nominated me - but it WASN'T so that means EVEN more - that it wasn't just my FRIEND doing it to be nice!!! Anyhow - I think I'll know Friday or Monday! I'll let you all know if I win!

AND about OH coming to the doctors with me... he usually does. He will be coming next week cause I have another U/S for sure. Thing is - we have done this before. 

Ya know what he told me... he said that "last time I was pregnant he was really nice to me... gave me whatever I wanted and whatnot... but that after I was done being pregnant, I still expected him to be at my beck and call, so he isn't doing that THIS TIME." Can someone please smack the crap out of him? PLEASE! I really dislike him lately.


----------



## CdnSunshine

Logansmama: Congrats on being nominated. That is an honour!! Good luck and keep us posted.
Men just don't seem to get it. I've been reading a hilarious book called "Babyproofing Your Marriage: How to Laugh More and Argue Less As Your Family Grows". It puts things in perspective and gives my DH and I an idea of what to expect. (Of course that could all be out the window once baby arrives...) The authors share both sides of the story - opens the door for conversation.

Perhaps he'll come around...


----------



## etoya

Congratulations Logansmama on your award! I don't know if it helps but men can be jelous too think about it ;-)


----------



## jaccib

Morning all.


REALLY nervous this morning, I have my scan at 4.45 this afternoon and I keep thinking it'll show nothing!!!!
I had one 4 weeks ago and there was a heartbeat and everything looked fine.....still can't get out of my head that I lost one at 10 weeks though!!!
My mind is running riot!!!!:wacko:


----------



## malpal

Good luck for today xx


----------



## jaccib

Hopefully get to post a lovely scan pic and good news!!!!


----------



## jolou

good luck for today jaccib :)

congratulations logan for the nomination! :)


----------



## Cactusgirl

LogansMama said:


> WOW - I just posted my own thread before I read this one - about how much of an @ss OH is being! But I reallllllyyyyy don't think its me... at least not the past 2 days. He is just being a JERK.
> 
> He basically doesn't think I should get ANY slack whatsoever for being pregnant... not that I ask for anything special... but really.. HE SHOULD be being slightly nicer to me than normal I think. Shit - I would even be happy with NICE period. Not NICE-ER.
> 
> IF you don't want to read my whale of a rant thread - I'll tell you one shitty thing he did. I was nominated for teacher-of-the-year. I was excited about it. TOld dh and his response was "So.". :growlmad:

WOW LogansMama that is an amazing achievement to be even nominated for Teacher of the Year. Lots of my friends are teachers and I am in awe of the hard work they put in!! Well done you!! 

jaccib - fingers crossed for your scan today - I am sure all will be fine and you will be on here later with the picture!

You guys are sooooo fab - thank you for sharing your stories about how you are getting on with your OHs it makes it better knowing I am not alone!

Well things have not improved with DH yet - we are still hardly speaking. At work noone would guess anything was wrong - we are very professional and had an important meeting yesterday which went really well.

We have been together 8yrs, married 4. Have hardly ever had a big arguement and every night when we are together we have give each other a kiss and say goodnight with our pet names. Since Monday all he has done is said night and rolled over. :cry:
The other night when I was puking he did not once ask if I was ok and has not asked since how I am feeling.

My friend is back for a couple of weeks from Oz at the moment and we are having a night out in Manchester this weekend and Mr CG is supposed to be coming though he won't commit even though she needs to book a table for a meal. Right now i am hoping he does not come as it will spoil my night. :cry:

I am trying to make normal conversation but he is just really mono syllabic back and I am starting to want to not bother. :shrug:


----------



## Frufru

Good Morning to everyone.

It has been a while since I have checked in on this thread and my goodness so much has happened.

My heart is aching for Urchin and her mister :cry:

Good luck with your scan today Jaccib - I hope you get to see your little bean and that all is well.

I am sorry to hear about OH's acting up - some of the things I have read make me want to throttle them on your behalf Simpsons style. Fortunately my OH is being lovely at the moment and long may it continue - I made him let me put my cold hands and feet on him in bed last night to warm up by saying that our little rock lobster was cold heeheehee!

Right I have got to shoot off - I only meant to spend 10 mins on BnB and I have already been on her for 40 mins :blush:

I wish you all a good day/evening - thinking sticky thoughts for our Darling Babes of May.


----------



## shawnie

Jaccib I am thinking of you girl, I think things will be great though =) Isn't it crazy how we torture ourselves like that? I am doing the same thing. I can't wait to see the pictures too =))))


----------



## Pussy Galore

Fingers crossed Jaccib... hope everything went well at the scan :)


----------



## malpal

Where is everyone??????

Jaccib hope today went well xx

I feel extremely tired today. Have been out shopping with the intentions of buying fro Christmas but the shops are empty!!!! I bought only one Christmas pressie :-( 
I have been having lots of strecthy pains in my tummy this evening and started to worry myself about it! I have my 1st Midwife appt on tuesday which i am so looking forward to, it is the same mw that i had with Lexie so i feel so happy that i know her already. Hopefully she will ring up the hospital while i am there to book me in for my scan. 12 weeks seems ages away. I feel like i'm the only one that's not got anything until 12 weeks! 
Well reading that back i think i'm a bit grumpy!!!!! May take myself of to bed now and catch up on some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz 

xxxxx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all I have been majorly sick today and Im spotting again in a lot of pain so booked in for emergency scan tomorrow. Im guessing the sickness is a good sign but its really starting to get me down now as I havent eaten properly since 5 weeks so nearly 4 weeks now. Sorry for the moan just feeling a bit down in the dumps x x x


----------



## jolou

sorry to read that your feeling a down in dumps hopefully things will pick up for you soon xx

malpal i only got my app through last week for my scan, thakn god cos i was going mental, still have to wait till the 20th tho


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies. I think I jinxed myself. I was talking about how I've had it pretty easy with the not-so-bad MS.... well UNTIL THIS MORNING! OMG - I woke up at like 5 am... felt like I was having an anxiety attack or something. I was having trouble catching my breath. I am asthmatic, but it wasn't asthma, it was different. I just felt panicky... 

And then my belly was all upset and I started throwing up pretty bad. UGH. I felt better around 10 am, but have been exhausted all day now from waking up so early... and just haven't felt right. I've been really emotional too today. I wish DH would come around and start being nice... its really stressing me out now. NOT GOOD. :(


----------



## happymamma

Wow,... 103 pages? LOL, No, I havent read them all, yet, Ill get to it slowly I think 
Just thought Id sneak in here since Im due in May too. Congrats to all you May mommies!!!

I have 2 tickers, cuz I really dont know my due date yet, one is what I figured, the other is what the ultrasound figured lol
Talk to you all soon xxx


----------



## jaccib

Well.............................good and bad news!!!!


The baby is looking good...size is perfect for dates....BUT..............my blood isn't getting to the poor thing quickly enough whatever that means??!!! 

I am taking 75mg asprin a day and consultant now wants me to double it AND I have to have a daily injection to thin my blood some more!!!! I have to go to the doctor this afternoon for lessons and the prescription I HATE INJECTIONS!!! How the hell am I going to inject myself!!!!!!!!!

Stress!!!!! Consultant did say that he is confident that this will do the trick. So in 10 days I am having a full blood count to check on progress. I can't fault the care I am getting at all really I just wish that it wasn't being made so awkward by my blood and probably my age too!!!!

So piccie for you to see.

Jacci.xx
 



Attached Files:







10 +3.JPG
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Mrs RC

Everyone is havgint ehir scans so much earlier than me!

I don't even have my booking in appointment till 30 October and scan on 2 November - I'll be nearly 14 weeks then!

Problem is that hubby might not be able to make it on 2 November due to work...You have to have been booked in before you can have the scan but there are no earlier midwife appointments and so no earlier scan date can be found. This is rubbish. I don't want to go to the scan with my Mum I want hubby there.


----------



## Windmills

I want my scan dateee :cry: I'm SO excited, I can't believe I have to wait another four weeks. On a different note, I think my hormones are getting the better of me on here this morning!


----------



## lola1985

logansmama- for some reason my ms affects my asthmas im sitting here weasing as we speak as unfortunately stematil is loosing its miracle cure affects! booooo! haha x x x x

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev133pr___.png

https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedBoy.gif

always with us my angel 26/08/2004
our beautiful angel just couldnt hang on 10/06/2009


----------



## insomnimama

Jacci!!! Such an adorable little bean! :hugs:


----------



## jaccib

Just been to doctors........noone available to show me how to inject!!!!:wacko:
Chemist was a great help though....has given me printout of instructions.....I have to inject into my stomach???!!!!!!!!!! HELPPPPPP!!!! 
Realy don't wanna do this!!! Wish me luck for later!!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Good Luck Jaccib! cant believe no-one has shown you how to do it first, Im sure you will be fine. I would really struggle with that due to a fear of needles. 

Im off for my scan soon at 3.45 hopefully they can find out the cause of the pain. x x x


----------



## jaccib

Thanks.....At least the chemist is very helpful!

I know I will just have to get on with it!!

Good luck with your scan later....make sure you get a good pic for us to see.xxxx


----------



## Mrs RC

Does anyone else feel like the size of a house?! I'm sitting at work with my trousers undone...so glad my boss is out today!!


----------



## laney_1981

Jaccib

Is it Clexane that they have given you to inject. If so you cant go wrong with it. I'm a nurse and have given thousands of these injections. 

You just have to pinch your skin on your stomach and pierce the skin with the little needle. Most patients say that it is painless. Maybe your hubby could give it to you if your scared of injecting yourself?

Good Luck with it x:winkwink:


----------



## laney_1981

Mrs RC

I feel like the side of a house at the moment, especially after my dinner at night I feel so so bloated until I go to my bed. It really isn't fun. I'm working from home today so I have my nice comfy joggers on today and it feels great :happydance:


----------



## laney_1981

Good luck hope and faith

Hope you have a positive outcome


----------



## jaccib

laney_1981 said:


> Jaccib
> 
> Is it Clexane that they have given you to inject. If so you cant go wrong with it. I'm a nurse and have given thousands of these injections.
> 
> You just have to pinch your skin on your stomach and pierce the skin with the little needle. Most patients say that it is painless. Maybe your hubby could give it to you if your scared of injecting yourself?
> 
> Good Luck with it x:winkwink:

 

Yes it is....thank goodness for that. I am going to wait for him to come home as I am so not happy with needles!!!!

Need some moral support right now!!! God I am such a baby!!!!


----------



## laney_1981

You will be fine, just read your other thread and Mrs JD is absolutely right. Get your hubby to help until you get used to it and then take it over yourself when you feel confident. As everyone else said just think of your baby when you do it and I am positive the doctor is right and this will help blood to thin and get through the placenta to your little bub.

Good luck let us know how you get on


----------



## photo_mama

I'm due the last week of May!!! Long way to go, especially with how I'm feeling right now...but I will make it!!!


----------



## Mrs RC

laney_1981 said:


> Mrs RC
> 
> I feel like the side of a house at the moment, especially after my dinner at night I feel so so bloated until I go to my bed. It really isn't fun. I'm working from home today so I have my nice comfy joggers on today and it feels great :happydance:

Hi Laney - yes after dinner is awful! I've stopped looking vaguely attractive at home as spend all night in joggers then go to be to 'deflate'. 

Hubby says I move more than ever in the night since being pregnant too so is also super tired!

Still, have a tescos shop being delivered tonight and bouht myself lots of yummy goodies to snack on!!

xx


----------



## laney_1981

Mrs RC

I went shopping last night after dinner and it was probably the worst thing I could have done, was walking around thinking I don't fancy anything and the smell was making me sick blah !!!! The only good thing is the shopping bill has drastically reduced as just don't know what to buy.

Bless my hubby, he has been so good, I can't fault him, so kind and considerate he would have gone for the shopping himself last night, I just couldn't think what we needed.

Bought some maternity trousers and have just had the legs altered as I am a short arse and getting them tomorrow I so cant wait to have comfortable trousers on yippee :happydance:


----------



## Mrs RC

I'm really into comfort food and 'proper' dinners - toad in the hole, sausage and mash - that kind of thing. oh and chocolate! but I am keeping an eye on my weight and seem to be on target with what you should gain the in the first tri!

Fish makes me feel really sick and my hubby took me for a walk along a harbour the other week - how thoughtful! I gagged the whole way along and nearly puked when we passed teh fish market!! 

I haven't bought any maternity trousers yet as I keep thinking I'm not big enough...its such a confusing time!! In the morning my clothes fit and byt lunch time i'm bursting out of them! 

xx


----------



## fluffpuffin

I've started getting m/s now, wheras before I coulnd't understand how bad it was, now it's dreadful, just general nauseated feeling from time I wake up till evening, eases off in between, but the thought of food makes me gag, any smells of meat or fish too. Just hope it goes soon.


----------



## laney_1981

I really don't want to weigh myself as like you have been into the comfort food, like mcdonalds and fatty foods- not good. Fruit just doesn't appeal to me at all despite the fact that I usually eat loads of it. 

I was a size 20/22 before becoming pregnant so just feel that trousers are getting really tight and uncomfortable. I don't think my tummy had changed much either but I think the comfort of an elasticated waist really really appeals to me. 

Cant wait to be able to see the changes in my body. I see we both have the same due date at the moment, when is your 12 week scan (think you may have already said and I have forgotten.. oppss)

laney


----------



## Mrs RC

Yes - I'm due 7 May so think we are indeed due on the same day! My 12 week scan is not actuall till I'm nearly 14 weeks - its on 3 November. seems so long to go!!
I had a McDonalds breakfast yesterday. I stopped off there on the way to work - I know I shouldnt (and I havent' had one in ages!) but the thought of a sausage and egg mcmuffin was so appealing I couldn't help it! I had oragne juice with it so maybe that mkes it better!?

xx


----------



## laney_1981

Mrs RC 
That's a long time to wait for your scan, but at least you will be able to see more. I think my dates may change slightly as I have a slightly longer cycle. I went for a scan at 8+ 0 due to bleeding and they measured me at 7+5. My scan is on the 22nd Oct, I cant wait as desperate to tell the rest of our family and friend our good news


----------



## maybebaby3

Cactusgirl said:


> LogansMama said:
> 
> 
> WOW - I just posted my own thread before I read this one - about how much of an @ss OH is being! But I reallllllyyyyy don't think its me... at least not the past 2 days. He is just being a JERK.
> 
> He basically doesn't think I should get ANY slack whatsoever for being pregnant... not that I ask for anything special... but really.. HE SHOULD be being slightly nicer to me than normal I think. Shit - I would even be happy with NICE period. Not NICE-ER.
> 
> IF you don't want to read my whale of a rant thread - I'll tell you one shitty thing he did. I was nominated for teacher-of-the-year. I was excited about it. TOld dh and his response was "So.". :growlmad:
> 
> WOW LogansMama that is an amazing achievement to be even nominated for Teacher of the Year. Lots of my friends are teachers and I am in awe of the hard work they put in!! Well done you!!
> 
> jaccib - fingers crossed for your scan today - I am sure all will be fine and you will be on here later with the picture!
> 
> You guys are sooooo fab - thank you for sharing your stories about how you are getting on with your OHs it makes it better knowing I am not alone!
> 
> Well things have not improved with DH yet - we are still hardly speaking. At work noone would guess anything was wrong - we are very professional and had an important meeting yesterday which went really well.
> 
> We have been together 8yrs, married 4. Have hardly ever had a big arguement and every night when we are together we have give each other a kiss and say goodnight with our pet names. Since Monday all he has done is said night and rolled over. :cry:
> The other night when I was puking he did not once ask if I was ok and has not asked since how I am feeling.
> 
> My friend is back for a couple of weeks from Oz at the moment and we are having a night out in Manchester this weekend and Mr CG is supposed to be coming though he won't commit even though she needs to book a table for a meal. Right now i am hoping he does not come as it will spoil my night. :cry:
> 
> I am trying to make normal conversation but he is just really mono syllabic back and I am starting to want to not bother. :shrug:Click to expand...

same here cactusgirl. he's sulking in bed now whilst i am here looking after the kids. we didnt even really have an argument he just got his knickers in a twist over nothing. am getting really fed up. we have gone through our share of bad times but we agreed 2 put all the crap behind us and move on. i just seem 2 b making all the effort at the moment. i cooked him a nice meal, ironed his work stuff and he ended up in a strop coz of god knows what (the slightest thing sets him off at the mo) and ended up sleeping on the sofa. he has been so off with me the last few weeks :cry:


----------



## maybebaby3

jaccib said:


> Well.............................good and bad news!!!!
> 
> 
> The baby is looking good...size is perfect for dates....BUT..............my blood isn't getting to the poor thing quickly enough whatever that means??!!!
> 
> I am taking 75mg asprin a day and consultant now wants me to double it AND I have to have a daily injection to thin my blood some more!!!! I have to go to the doctor this afternoon for lessons and the prescription I HATE INJECTIONS!!! How the hell am I going to inject myself!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Stress!!!!! Consultant did say that he is confident that this will do the trick. So in 10 days I am having a full blood count to check on progress. I can't fault the care I am getting at all really I just wish that it wasn't being made so awkward by my blood and probably my age too!!!!
> 
> So piccie for you to see.
> 
> Jacci.xx

 nice pic jacci! glad baby is right size 4 dates. sounds like a nightmare having 2 inject yourself daily but if needs must!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Jaccib.. I am so glad it is good news!!!

Although I'm not sure how I would cope with injections either... I am still worried about my booking appointment with the midwife in a couple of weeks because of the blood tests :wacko:

Good luck with the "lessons" :)


----------



## Mork

Hey Pussy galore, I am soooo with you on the blood tests!!! Didn;t have any on my booking in appointment, but have got to have them when i have my scan on 27th :( Never had one before and have a huge phobia of them for fear of snapping the needle in my arm - yes, I am weird i know!!! lol!!! Hope yours go ok xx


----------



## Shady_R

Hey all, thought I would put my due date in here, although it could change at my scan yet, it usually does change too lol, but at the mo Im looking at 11th May. Thats 2 weeks before my birthday and 5 days before my sisters birthday lol......


----------



## babyhope

Hey Ladies!! Yesterday hubby and I took my son to Disneyland! It was so much fun! I was scared at first because I have been feeling awful with morning sickness, but I was fine all day!!! The only real problem was my feet hurting, by 7:00 PM I was in pain from my ankle and heels, by 11:00 PM I was walking like a penguin!!! I was definitely exhausted , I am usually in bed by 9:30 pm now since I've gotten pregnant, but yesterday we didn't get home until 2:00 AM, so I didn't get to actually get in bed until about 2:30 and didn't wake up until 12:30 this afternoon!! 

All in all it was a good day....I am glad I took two days off of work though, I am sure going to need this 4 day weekend to recover!!


----------



## LogansMama

jaccib said:


> Just been to doctors........noone available to show me how to inject!!!!:wacko:
> Chemist was a great help though....has given me printout of instructions.....I have to inject into my stomach???!!!!!!!!!! HELPPPPPP!!!!
> Realy don't wanna do this!!! Wish me luck for later!!!!

OMG Jaccib! That sounds horrible! I'm sorry you have to do that - but I suppose we will do anything for our bubs - right? I have never even heard about a condition like yours... must be pretty rare! At least they know about it though - and are making sure you take care of it and are keeping bub healthy



lola1985 said:


> logansmama- for some reason my ms affects my asthmas im sitting here weasing as we speak as unfortunately stematil is loosing its miracle cure affects! booooo! haha x x x x

Lola - It didn't really seem like my asthma though - I wasn't wheezing at all. It was just like I couldn't get a deep enough breath or something. I don't know how to explain - but I've had enough asthma attacks to say it was different than the normal ones I have. As for your stematil - you may need to switch meds. I'd talk to your doc. I had to be on Pulmicort my entire last pregnancy (well from about 15 weeks on...) . Trying to avoid it this time...
*****************************************************************************************
AS FOR ME --- I had a really bad night last night. Couldn't sleep well at all. WOke up around 3 am... tossed and turned all night. Finally started to doze about 6:30am - but had to get up for 7... so lot of good that did me! Then, when I got to work I got SOOOOOO sick! I had to leave my classroom 4 times. I was going to leave, but the sub never showed up. Which - was fine, because after the 4th time, I started feeling better anyhow - and hate to waste my time off if I can avoid it! IT really sucks that I am feeling crappy the last couple days. I had THOUGHT my MS was fading... being that I'm 11 weeks tomorrow - I thought I was gonna be in the clear. Apparently not!
Can't believe I am 11 weeks! Only like 2 more weeks and Im done with 1st Tri!!! SO happy. 

I can't believe they make you girls wait so long for you doc visits and 1st scans! I have already had 2 (one at 5+ weeks and another at 7 weeks). I go back Monday (11weeks 2 days) for a check-up and another quicky scan. Then I go to the specialist at 12 weeks for my big scan with the nuchal test and stuff. So - by 12 weeks I'll have had 4 scans! Exciting! Especially since I know some of you won't have even had ONE by then... I would be so frustrated to be in your shoes!


----------



## acdmommy

i am due on may 5th which is 3 days after my moms birthday 1 day after my friends birthday it is my cousins birthday and it is 8 days before my sisters birthday...this is baby # 4 for me and i am 22 woo hoo! i got to see my baby on monday


----------



## curlew

hello folks

thought I would check in this morning as when it gets to the evening I am soooo tired that I can barely keep awake. Have been keeping up with the thread but have been unable to post as I couldn't think lol.

have my private nuchal fold scan on Friday and then my NHS scan the following friday so hoing to see a healthy bean at those. Still worrying I may have had another MMC but hoping that as we saw the heartbeat at the 7 week scan all will be okay.

Glad to hear everyone is doing well and all awaiting various appointments/scans etc. Its so nice having people who are going through the same stage as we are.


----------



## malpal

Morning ladies! (or afternoon!!) 
Today is the first morning i have not been sick!!!!! Not sure whether to be pleased or worried????? I kinda liked having such an obvious symptom as it was reassurance. Have now started to panic that something maybe wrong!!! Please someone slap me!

Have a very boring day of cleaning ahead of me, keep stopping though and having 5 mins!! Normally i would have done the whole house but i haven't even finished one room! 

Oh well better get back to my chores! 

Have a good day all xx


----------



## maybebaby3

i should have cleaned 2day but i just did the kitchen. am so tired. will tidy up later when kids are in bed as as soon as i put something away they take it out again!


----------



## shawnie

Hello ladies, Logansmama I hope your day is better today for you...

MalPal I wouldn't worry too much, if anything take advantage of it. Mine comes and goes so when I'm not feeling nausea I do what I can to enjoy the day.. I am looking forward to passing 1st tri in hopes to pass the MS stage all together. Will see.

Ohhh cleaning, you can tell when I am working and not feeling well all week cuz all I do is work n sleep, when I feel well I work and clean. I had a huge mess in the kitchen to clean from all week. It's clean now so I don't have anything else to do but laundry, yay!

I never did ask my doctor yesterday if he changed my due date or not. Not sure how I forgot to ask him that...

I hope veryone has a splendid day today...


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies.... How is everyone. I am OK today. A little sick this morning... tired now... but overall I'm ok. 

Does the list need updating again? (p.77 I think). I don't know if there are new ladies that need to be added or dates that need changing. If I need to add you or fix something, send me a message... I think I might be able to stay more on top of it that way. I feel like I'm having trouble keeping up to date its soooo busy in here! I don't want to leave anyone out!

Anyhow - Im SUPER anxious for Monday to come... so I can go to the doctors again and see my bean. Hope its all good. Then again - the sooner Monday comes, the sooner my weekend is over, so that no good!


----------



## babyhope

Hey ladies! I am looking at my ticker and I can't believe I am 9 weeks 1 day already!!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Girls, my husband and I are too darn excited for this baby!!!! I wish he or she was here already!!! ahh. i cannot wait!!!


----------



## ThisTimePls

Me too - time is ging so slowly and I just want to be able to hold a healthy baby and be bale to relax!! xxxx


----------



## Pussy Galore

lol... we are exactly the same!!

And yet I am still struggling to get excited until we have had our nuchal scan in mid November!?

This is such an emotional time for us all!!


----------



## fluffpuffin

Same here, time seems to go far too slowly. I can't realyy enjoy the pregnancy because I worry about everything.


----------



## happy2bme

Hello ladies, I haven't been on for a while as I've been feeling so so rough with ms, stomach still not right and general feeling of exhaustion. Have booking appt tomorrow morning so looking forward to that. I swear I've got a small bump although I don't know whether it's just bloating? I lost quite a bit of weight a few weeks ago when I had stomach pains and am still not able to eat properly as I feel so sick :( I'm quite small so wonder if I am showing already as there is nowhere else for bump to go other than out? Hope you are all having a good day xx


----------



## mummy78

Hi Ladies,
Is anyone else having problems opening the fridge? 
Still feeling so sick, dread getting up in mornings.
Im holding out for another few weeks when hopefully should start to feel better.
On a better note i have my dating scan 26th of this month and cant wait!!


----------



## LogansMama

Morning ladies... I'm ACTUALLY NOT feeling sick this morning. How refreshing!
I'm going to go cook a big breakfast of pancakes, eggs, and bacon... and maybe a fruit smoothie too! Sure to make me feel sick after - right? LOL. I'm making it for my ds though - I promised him I would. Gonna try not to overdo it myself!


----------



## Guppy051708

*Mummy78* we have our scans on the same day! Let us know how it goes =]


----------



## Cactusgirl

Hi ladies

Hope you are all having a good weekend.
I have been sleeping a lot this weekend!! My friend is over from Oz on holiday so have been out with her and friends Friday and Saturday nights so catching up with sleep in the afternoons. I had to drag myself off the sofa earlier as could have slept all afternoon!

Things seemed to have picked up with hb a little - he has started talking to me more and even gave me a quick kiss earlier to say goodbye! Don't ask for much!! Fingers crossed it keeps picking up!

Cannot stop eating at the moment - I have lunch and could eat it again an hour later! I have my first midwifes appointment tomorrow afternoon so been going through with my parents and inlaws any hereditary stuff - amazing what comes out of the wood work.

Off to my inlaws for a roast dinner tonight - yum - there had better be seconds!!! :munch:


----------



## Missy86

Hiya guys, hows everyone doing


----------



## shawnie

Yay logansmama thats so good your feeling well today =) I love those days I feel normal and take advantage of them.

I felt terrible lastnight but I feel good today thank goodness. I am going to the zoo with my whole family so this will be fun. I can use the outdoors for a while. I just hope it doesn't rain.

I have an appointment tomorrow to set up my NT scan and bloodwork for next week. The lady I go to I am not sure what to call her (other then by her name), shes the one that I go to for anything if I have questions, I don't think she's a secretary because the clinic has 3 of them in the front but she sets up all my important appointments, did my history, and does my nutrition. I think I'll ask her tomorrow what her title is LOL I call her my angel though since I can call her about anything and she fixes everything if there's any problems. One of the secretaries was trying to set up an appointment with me for bloodwork and thank goodness she came in because it was the wrong test for me at that time and she fixed things. Maybe she is a super secretary that goes above and beyond and does everything =) She even filled in when the Aide wasn't there to be in the room with me and the doc.

end of babbles LMAO


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies... for those of you anxious to meet baby... I am the opposite! Not that I DON'T want to meet them lol - but I am NOT anxious for the pregnancy to end! I feel like I don't have NEARLY enough time to do everything I want to do before baby arrives! PLUS - I am trying to enjoy every second (Even the MS) because I'm fairly certain this will be my last pregnancy! Don't want it to end too soon!


----------



## Windmills

LogansMama, I feel the same way. There's just so much to do before May, and definitely not enough time to do it!


----------



## Mork

Ok, now you have me panicking about what i should be doing between now and May???????!!!!!!! xx


----------



## mommy43

urchin i only just caught up with this im devestated for u hun u were one of the first to welcome me in 1st tri hope ur both holding up ok in the circumstances hugs to u both x


----------



## Windmills

Mork said:


> Ok, now you have me panicking about what i should be doing between now and May???????!!!!!!! xx

I suspect not too much if you're better organised than me.. Just I'm only 19 and my pregnancy wasn't planned (very very much wanted though!) so I've got to move house, I'd just quit my job so I desperately need a new one, my OH has a lot to sort out with work, there are a few people it's going to be REALLY hard to tell. You know the sort of thing, the list just goes on and on! :flower:


----------



## babyhope

I am the opposite, I want to fast forward the year until May, I am so busy with school and work and being pregnant that I am constantly exhausted and feeling sick....I figure if I were to fast forward through the months May would be here and I would be graduating from school and quitting my job.....then hopefully some peace....as much peace as one could have with a newborn baby!!!!


----------



## LogansMama

I need to:
** tile my floors - currently living on concrete because a few weeks into this pregnancy my dog peed on the carpet so I freaked out and ripped them all up! woops!
** buy a second vehicle - we are currently sharing 1 car, and its only a 2 door. Hard enough to manage with 1 child... impossible with 2. I don't think 2 carseats will even fit!
**figure out sleeping arrangements - We live in a 2br. Not a good time to sell, so moving isn't an option right now. Logan's room is basically just a "play" room right now, as he sleeps with ME. He has never used his crib. I need to figure it out... do I convert the crib to a toddler bed and leave it where it is, and just put a pack-n-play in my room for the new baby... or do I buy Logan a new bed (bunk beds maybe?) and move the crib to my room? I don't know... gotta figure it all out! Too much to think about! ALL I know for sure is Logan HAS GOT to start sleeping on his own soon.. I don't want him to think I am kicking him out just for the new baby to take his place... kwim? It needs to happen sooner rather than later! I don't want him to think I am "replacing" him!!

Thats the bulk of it... but there are a million other tiny things that need done as well!

Oh - I forgot the most important thing I have to do before baby arrives: WIN THE LOTTERY!!! (so I can afford to do all the other stuff!)


----------



## babyhope

Logansmama- sounds like you do have a lot to do before the baby comes! We are in similar situations, we need another car soon, we do have a 4 door but it is an older car and we really just need an upgrade!! We also living in a two bedroom (house) luckily for us though our son already sleeps in his own room, so baby will be sharing with us. But the rooms are small so we need to do A DEEP cleaning before baby arrives to make room....

I think you should start getting him to sleep in his own room now before the baby comes. My son was 4 when he started sleeping in his own room, we decorated EVERYTHING spiderman and told him it was his big boy room, and it did the trick, he was so proud of himself for sleeping in his big boy room!


----------



## etoya

mummy78 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Is anyone else having problems opening the fridge?
> Still feeling so sick, dread getting up in mornings.
> Im holding out for another few weeks when hopefully should start to feel better.
> On a better note i have my dating scan 26th of this month and cant wait!!

That would be me. I askes my DH to clean it for me. I can't look inside, because it makes me sick, but had to cook breakfast today anyway :sick:


----------



## Moongirl

Hi everyone, how are you all feeling today?

I'm at 7 weeks now (yay!) and so far not to much nausea - but I am soooo tired all of the time. It's kinda starting to get me down a bit, I want to just get on with the million and one things i have to do, but feel shattered even just walking up and down the stairs! And I have to go away for a three day meeting tomorrow which I'm kinda worried about - it'll be full on all day work and then evening social events (no one knows I'm pregnant). I hate staying away from home at the best of times.

OK so i'm feeling sorry for myself :cry: Will pull myself out of it now i've had a bit of a winge :winkwink:

Probably won't be on for the next few days so have a good week everyone!

xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies ... Im back from hospital and feeling a little more normal and actually got a lie in today! 

I have lots of things to do before May! We need to tell everyone, move house, redecorate new house, finish university, buy all the baby stuff the list goes on and on. Was going to tell my mum this weekend but ended up in hospital so I thought I would wait till next Sat but thats a big family party and if shes angry or anything it will ruin it for her so now im not sure how to tell her! hmmm 

Hope everyone else is feeling ok today?


----------



## babyhope

:happydance: Yay!!! I didn't even notice that my ticker had changed to looking like a little baby then some little alien thing!!! I was waiting for it and didn't even realize it had happened already until today!


----------



## maybebaby3

lol it is slightly freaky seeing the prawn shaped 'baby' on the ticker isnt it babyhope?! we are the same sort of dates.

hope&faith i really dont think u should stress 2 much about telling your mum i am sure she will be pleased 4 u, even if it comes as a bit of a shock.

i had my booking in appointment 2day. just a whole load of questions but i knew that anyway. i have my dating scan on 27th so i'm really looking 4ward 2 that. when i had my private scan a 6wks the baby just looked like a blob on the screen so am looking 4ward 2 seeing a more baby like baby!

i'm still feeling totally exhausted. have just come back from the playground with the kids. my mother in law has come round as she had made som extra food 4 the kids so at least i havent had 2 think about their dinner! yey!


----------



## 3boys

hey all, i am due on 27th of may


----------



## agreeksmom

im due may 27th im so excited but i feel more prego then it.


----------



## srcoyner

Due May 23, :) very excited


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies! I had my 11 week check up today! Baby looks good. Storng heartbeat of 140. Measuring just like (s)he should. AND Got a great new pic!
https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c237/Strawberry1976/Baby2.jpg


----------



## Guppy051708

Perfect! Beautiful profile LogansMama!


----------



## LogansMama

Welcome to the three new mommies! I just KNOW I have missed a few people... so let me know who you are so I can update!

*MAY 2010 BABY DUE DATES:*

*May 1st* 
curlew
dmn1156
farah
LogansMama
vixta

*May 2nd*
gixxgirl06
mailtoyin2005
Mrs A
Ollieburger

*May 3rd*
erinaimee
greeneforever 
Hen
jaccib
LSU25
shylovebird
socophoenix
Wellington
wlove_happy

*May 4th*
lily123
Lizzieredrup
loobo83
marie-louise
Miss-Boo
MRSPNJ
sammywhammy

*May 5th*
Bailey
Bexxie
RedRose
Urchin

*May 6th*
LauraW

*May 7th*
Awtp1974
BrightEyes
jolou
Kelly87
laney_1981
Mrs RC
nickysdestiny
sambam


*May 8th*
Emarismummy
Jellyt
laney_1981
mummy78
Sam9Kids
shawnie
Taurustot09

*May 9th*
AmeliahJoy
louisa89
Pregnantbride
punch

*May 10th*
belleii
Mishmo76
Snailien
Su B

*May 11th*
kikaypoxels
NervousNelly
Sarah81

*May 12th*
mojo401
mork
ninewest
littlebuddha

*May 13th*
cheekygrin
TaraW

*May 14th*
babyhope
laura4disney 
lola1985
mommy43

*May 15th*
aw1990
Georgias mum 
hope&faith09
maybebaby3
Need-pink

*May 16th*
cheekygrin
cking
justincase007
Rhianny224
Sparkledust09


*May 17th*
Cactusgirl
Ivoryapril
malpal

*May 18th*
devon2010 
JIGGY
LeaArr 
Pussy Galore
Tink&PeterPan

*May 19th*
AdamsEve
Gypsy_Punk 
sandrass

*May 20th*
amanda09
Cateyes
etoya
girlross
xminimotox

*May 21st*
Cb1
Puffinsmom

*May 22nd*
carriecinaz
Chubbin
Happy2bme
katie_xx 
Plumplump

*May 23rd*
~curiosity~
devonlady
quail
srcoyner

*May 24th*
fluffpuffin

*May 25th*
cmharbour
DadToBeJohn
Frufru
lori
lulabug


*May 26th*
DWandMJ 
Guppy051708
zenmommy526

*May 27th*
3boys
Agreeksmom
poppy fields 
pudgies

*May 28th*
beccamatty
Missy86

*May 29th*
Moongirl
wait.and.see 

*May 30th*
CdnSunshine
selina3127
Tudor Rose 

*May 31st*
Lkeecey
Martz
modo

​[/QUOTE]


----------



## beccamatty

hi everyone, i am wondering if i could join you here... iv been hanging around the tcc forum and i think its time now im preg to move on to a more apropriate forum... lol i am aparently due May 28th...


----------



## LogansMama

Hi becca! Congrats and welcome!


----------



## beccamatty

i cant help but worry so much... with my ds, i bled at 8 weeks and (warning TMI) when i just went to the toilet i thought i seen a small bit of blood. Maybe i am driving myself crazy!!! i had a scan the other day and i seen a heartbeat so that helped, but now im back to stressing... aghhhhhh i wish it wasnt so hard!!!


----------



## etoya

Congrats and welcome becca!


----------



## fluffpuffin

we all stress hunny. it's normal, but especially when you had bleeding before. Iknow I check everytime I go to the loo that there's no blood. Hope your pregnacy goes well & you get past the first tri really fast so that yu can enjoy it. xxx


----------



## malpal

Hello & welcome Becca! xx

Hi to everyone!!! This thread has gone realllllllly quiet!!! I think people are either hanging theirs heads with ms or curled up in a ball asleep!! 

Me i am doing both! Quite excited today as i have my first mw appt!!!! I know she won't listen for a hb or do a scan but still it's very exciting. Hoping i will get my date for my 12 week scan and that is somethuing to look forward to. Have to get through the morning at work first. Am feeling very very sick today but have been only once this morning so i know there's more to come!!! 

Well bye for now and have a good day everyone xxxxxx


----------



## beccamatty

Thanks everyone. We are just so crazy with worry sometimes. I have had a bad bout of a stomach bug and morning sickness and had been vomiting for 24 hours. OB wants to see me tomorrow, hopefully he can see my lil beany with a tummy ultrasound. I wonder if im far along enough for that? My dating scan was done with a transvaginal....


----------



## maybebaby3

welcome becca.

lovely pic logansmama!

hope every1 is well. i am perpetually exhausted all the time!


----------



## Sam9kids

Morning.

Hope everyone is ok today.

Ive got some kids off school with a stomach bug. Not good for my sickness!


----------



## jaccib

Hi been off here since Friday....stressing over Clexane injections I have to administer on myself!! Just had dosage halved as I look like I have been beaten up with huge bruises all over my tummy!!!!!!:wacko:

Apart from that I have suddenly stopped feeling starving all the time??? Don't know if I should worry or not?????:dohh:


----------



## Cactusgirl

I had my first mw appointment yesterday which was a bit of a waste of time - she took my blood pressure told me what to expect re when things would happen, explained about the Nuchal test briefly. Asked if I had any questions and that was about it!! She said that if everything was ok then they won't see me now till about 25 weeks?!?!?!

I am already booked in for 12 week scan and booking appointment on 6th Nov which was booked at the hospital after my last early scan.

Can anyone tell me why it is called a Booking appointment???


----------



## Cactusgirl

OMG just had to add that I have also moved up a box!!!! Bloody hell!!!


----------



## Spagetti

Hmm that sounds like a long way off hun. Its called a booking appt cos they are booking you in on the system I guess. You should be seen at 16 wks I'm sure not 25!!!!! You need a 12 wk and 20 wk scan before then anyway. i would call and clarify this.


----------



## Cactusgirl

Spagetti said:


> Hmm that sounds like a long way off hun. Its called a booking appt cos they are booking you in on the system I guess. You should be seen at 16 wks I'm sure not 25!!!!! You need a 12 wk and 20 wk scan before then anyway. i would call and clarify this.

Hi Spagetti - thanks for your reply. I have the scans at the hospital, it was my midwives at my doctors that said they would not see me now till 25weeks.

If I decide to have the Nuchal tests again they said it would be done at 16 weeks at the hospital.


----------



## Windmills

When I briefly met the midwife, she said she'd want to see me again around 16 weeks. I thought the Nuchal scan had to be done before 13+5, or is that something different? This pregnancy business is confusing!


----------



## Mrs RC

Spagetti said:


> Hmm that sounds like a long way off hun. Its called a booking appt cos they are booking you in on the system I guess. You should be seen at 16 wks I'm sure not 25!!!!! You need a 12 wk and 20 wk scan before then anyway. i would call and clarify this.

I think it is different at every doctors. I saw my doctors at 8weeks and they said that the Dr wouldn't need to see me till I was 25 weeks but in between that time I would have:

booking in appointment with midwife
first scan (between 12 - 14 weeks)
second midwife appointment
20 week scan

So I actually get seen 4 times between now and 25 weeks it is just the Doctor doesn't need to see you. And in fairness if everything is progressing smoothly why would they need to see you? Also at my first Dr appointment at 8 weeks all they did was confirm I was pregnant, take my blood pressure and tell me what to eat/not to eat in pregnancy. 

The midwife will look after you during your pregnancy not the doctor - that is how I understood it? Unless you are having a difficult time. 

Does that make sense?

xx


----------



## 18NPregnant

wow my first scan is today at 1:30 and im so nervous because i dont know what to expect and i am worried that there is gonna be o baby in there and its just all nerve racking


----------



## Guppy051708

Aww. *18NPregnant* No worries! Everything will go fine and you will most love that precious heartbeat from that precious baby! Please keep us updated! and if possible could you show us that beautiful profile pic of the baby? :happydance:


----------



## malpal

Well i'm back from my booking in appt. All is well just alot of form filling and info really. Nothing has changed in the 10 months since i did it all last! 
Will be consultant led this time and not midwife led as i was induced with pre-eclampsia with my first, so chance are the same will happen. 
Just have to wait for my scan date to come through now and then i will start letting myself get excited and start getting a plan of action together! 
18npregnant.... hope all goes well with your scan xx


----------



## 18NPregnant

its just nerves they get the best of me i will keep all posted and i will scan the pic and post it. i am very excited and when i hear the heart beat i know i am gonna cry hehe. but i am looking forward to it. nut i am not looking forward to having a full bladder hehe


----------



## 18NPregnant

and thank you all for the support


----------



## srcoyner

this may sound like a dumb question, but what are the chance of hearing the heart beat at 9 wks?


----------



## Windmills

On a scan or with a doppler?


----------



## modo

I heard my bean's heartbeat at 6 weeks but I don't know about the doppler.


----------



## srcoyner

probably scan


----------



## shawnie

I heard a heartbeat on a scan at 8 w. still haven't heard anything on a doppler yet


----------



## Guppy051708

Doppler usually wont pick up a heart beat until 12 weeks, at least, and sometimes then it can be tough. Usually around 5-7 weeks a scan pick up the heart beat, it just depends on when the baby developed the heart beat. For instance, if you think you are six weeks but could be off a couple days it may not show up simply bc its not there yet. A scan should def. pick up at 9 weeks though! :dance:


----------



## srcoyner

that makes me really excited, I have my first scan next week! :happydance:


----------



## babyhope

:happydance: Yay! Today is my second doctor's appointment! I hope they give me a scan today, they did at my first one when I was five weeks but I could only see the sac, I am about 9 in half weeks now so I really hope I see the heartbeat! I too am stressing thinking I will see nothing...but lately with this horrible morning sickness I am feeling more positive! Does anyone know if I will be able to see the baby at 9 weeks?


----------



## babyhope

Wow Guppy your already 7 weeks!!!! Time is flying!!! But it feels slow for me:haha:


----------



## srcoyner

Time seems to be going really slow for me too


----------



## Guppy051708

*BabyHope*, the DH and I were just talking about that last night! I seems like time is ticking...TICK-TOCK-TICK-TOCK.... But at the same time I look back think, wow we found out about the little bean one month ago! how is everything going w/ you? any recently exciting news?


----------



## Missy86

Hey guys im going for a scan tomorrow, really want to see the heart beat


----------



## srcoyner

My DH and I found out 3 weeks ago, but it seems like longer. I think maybe cuz I've been sick :(


----------



## srcoyner

How do you post a banner?


----------



## Guppy051708

hi Girls! i just wanted to let everyone know that I created a new thread, and I figured since we've been talking so much about ultra-sounds and scans that it would be fun for everyone to post their baby's profiles from the scans :) here is the link:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/204298-ultra-sound-scan-photographs.html

Have fun and I can't wait to see those beans! :baby:


----------



## LogansMama

Cactusgirl said:


> [
> If I decide to have the Nuchal tests again they said it would be done at 16 weeks at the hospital.

The nuchal tests need to be done between 11 and 13 weeks 5 days... according to what I've read too!


----------



## beccamatty

i know that my booking appointment with ds was really really early like 10 weeks or so. I wondered why so early myself. But i think they just like to get it out of the way. I dont think the booking appoinment will take long this time as i do not need a walk around the ward and such cos iv been there and done that... :) Oh wow, its just finally hitting me, im gonna be going back there!!!!

Only this time, i think ill be happy to stay for the week, good rest and recovery. DH can take care of DS while mummy and bubby get some good sleep, and hopefully midwives leave us alone cos of second time around.... wow, i just hope this beany is sticky and makes the distance... Im trying to learn to post regular threads... ppl often think iv disapeared but i havent i read them all the time, its just i rarely post... i think i get shy... 

Im heading back to OB today due to vomiting and migrane headache... well i phoned the office and they told me OB wants to see me... i hope its nothing serious... 

He has a abdominal ultrasound in his room, i wonder if he will be able to see bubs this far along with a tummy ultrasound??? has anyone had that done... all of my previous early ones have been done with a vaginal one...


----------



## LogansMama

becca - At 7 weeks I had a vaginal u/s. Not sure if atummy one would have worked then.. but I am guessing probably not... the bean was TINY then. :)


----------



## LogansMama

I feel so crappy today. Not MS crappy - I have ANOTHER cold. This time its all in my head. I can't stop sneezing and my nose is running non-stop! Its sooooo frustrating. I called my doctor to see what I can take OTC.... if anything. I hope they call me back soon. I can barely keep my eyes open right now!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Evening all!

I can't get over how much this thread can grow in a matter of days!!

I also feel that time is going soooo slowly :(

I still have two weeks until my booking appt too?!

Roll on November :)


----------



## Windmills

Count yourself luck PG, I've got 4 weeks :dohh: I book in at the same time as my scan!


----------



## Guppy051708

*LogansMomma*, May I suggest a humidifier? It sounds crazy but I had a terrible cold with a cough and congestion. Like you I def. didn't want to take anything, so I wanted to do as much as possible naturally. My mother suggested a humidifier and so far it has really helped, particularly when its in my room at night while I sleep. 

Hope you feel better soon! It has def. started working for me and I noticed a difference the first night after using it! :flower:


----------



## jolou

Evening,

Ive had a busy day today so feel exhausted now! I realised last night its only a week today till my first scan wooohooo :D tho i have a feeling the next week is going to go sloowwwwwwww slowwww slowww lol

Pussy galore that sounds about right I only had my booking appointment last monday afternoon.


----------



## Guppy051708

What's a booking appt? I never heard of that here in the States. Or maybe we call it something else here? What do you do at a booking appt?


----------



## jolou

At mine they took family history, asked about previous pregnancy and birth, took my blood weighed me extra, basically putting me into the system.


----------



## Guppy051708

Oh ok. Yes, we do that here too. I did mine around 5+6 weeks. They just took a history and checked weight plus height, etc. We only got to meet with the nurse for that appt. 
thanks for letting me know dear! :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

ooppps. Accidentally posted twice. My internet is being sooo slow!!! grr. =/


----------



## 18NPregnant

omg i had my first scan today and it was amazing. i cried. i seen my baby and it was so beautiful it was being stubborn though and was curled up in a ball but when it uncurled it kinda looked like it was waving it was so sweet. i loved it and i cant wait for my 20 week one. i love my baby so much. and the doctor said it had a strong heart beat. it was 168


----------



## Frufru

Oooooh - 5 pages since I checked yesterday!

I hope everyone is well.

Well it has been a good few days. After the cramping and bleeding the weekend before last I had a scan at the EPU on Friday and all is well. My little rock lobster looks nice and snuggly and we could see its little heart beating away :happydance: I am still getting the odd bit of spotting here and there but the cramping seems to have died down now.

Beccamatty - when I went for my scan on Friday just gone they started with a tummy ultrasound which was suprisingly clear for how far along I am (though I reckon the 2 & 1/2 pints of water I tanked before hand probably helped!). They did give me an internal ultrasound aswell but I think this was so they could have a better look around.

I had my booking appointment with the midwife today - lots of forms, blood samples, blood pressure & weight check. I have got a good wedge of booklets to read through. She says I should get my date through for my dating scan in the next few weeks and this should be when I am c11-13 weeks - when I have been given my estimated due date from the scan I have to calculate when I am 16 weeks and book in for the next midwife appointment.

Boobs are still MASSIVE and just keep getting bigger! I had hoped my current bra's would last me a bit longer but I am starting to get cup-bulge so I shall be getting fitted for some new non-wired bras on saturday.

Best wishes and sticky thoughts to you all


----------



## DWandMJ

I finally get to see the doctor and hopefully have my first scan in two weeks. All I've gotten to see thus far was a nurse that didn't even take my weight. I peed in a cup, they confirmed what the HPT told me and scheduled my initial ob appointment 6 weeks out... I'll be 10 weeks by that time. Even my estimated due date was calculated on a website. 

Right now, my concern (other than a healthy LO) is just how many are possibly nestled in. We've got a family history of twins and although my mother said mine was the generation to have them, I didn't believe her until my sister had a set. I'm actually terrified at the idea. One is a huge adjustment, but two? I know its terrible to say, but I would be perfectly content with an only child.


----------



## LogansMama

Guppy - Thanks for the suggestion. I may try it. My doc did call me back. She said I could take some benedryl... but would prefer I avoid it if I can deal.. I am trying, but I think I may take some before bed... just to help me get a good nights sleep. A good nights rest may do me more good than anything else in the world!


----------



## beccamatty

Hi everyone, i went to see my OB today due to being so ill as he just wanted to check up on me and everything is fine. He did an abdominal ultrasound and could see the lil bubs and the little heart flickering which is always a good sight... no pictures today as it was just a quick check... plus he changed my due dates again... woohoo i gained a few days... :)

hope everyone is well, im feeling positively very sick... which im assuming is a good thing but feels not so good in my tummy and head :(


----------



## lola1985

oh lord! first case of baby brain has hit!!!! i missed my booking in appointment at hosital on monday because i convinced myself it was today! this may seem not that bad but i am very ocd about appointments n being on time so had an actual panic attack wen i realised id got confused! that reminds me, can i use rescue remedy in pregnancy, anyone know?

hospital where very good as i was nearly crying wen i rang them up to apologise n rearrange, they had already sent me out a new appointment for next tuesday x x x x

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev133pr___.png

https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedBoy.gif

always with us my angel 26/08/2004
our beautiful angel just couldnt hang on 10/06/2009


----------



## curlew

Hi all

Hope you are all keeping well, that is as well as morning sickness and extreme tiredness will let you.

Had a bad day yesterday had a bit of a stomach bug and felt awful, but seem to be back to normal today thank goodness. I have my nuchal scan and blood test on friday but won't get the results til Tuesday. Just keeping my fingers crossed all is okay.

Good luck to all having scans and midwife/booking in appointments. I saw my midwife two weeks ago and she did all the family history etc but I don't actually do the 'booking in' until I get my 12 week scan on the NHS a week on Friday. The midwife said that I would get loads of information at that appointment and to take a bag to put my notes and all the information leaflets she has to give me. Its amazing how it varies so much by one Primary Care trust to another in the UK.

Back soon, hopefully before Friday but it depends on my exhaustion lol if not I hope I will be back on Friday with some good news.


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies ... how is everyone today? 

Im so tired! I woke up around 8 this morning, then had a two hour nap have managed to keep a little food down, went shopping and now trying to do some uni work but my eyes are closing as im looking at the screen! I cant believe how tired i feel. 

Hope everyone else is ok, i have by booking in appointment next week, looking forward to looking around the unit! x x x


----------



## Windmills

I'm exhausted too! I got up pretty late, and haven't really done much.. Went food shopping and then walked a mile or so to the bank. I'm falling asleep, can't wait to go to bed!


----------



## Wellington

Pretty exhausted,
Ignoring the smells of food coming from my kitchen (might brave some toast later!)
and, like Katiexx looking forward to bed time..... in about and hour at this rate, I reckon!


----------



## hope&faith09

im already in bed! ... just sitting watching some tv, thinking I may go to sleep soon!!!


----------



## Windmills

My sister's boyfriend has borrowed the TV from my bedroom here :( I assume they thought I wouldn't be moving back in here, buttt I have for the time being :dohh:


----------



## Shady_R

katie_xx said:


> My sister's boyfriend has borrowed the TV from my bedroom here :( I assume they thought I wouldn't be moving back in here, buttt I have for the time being :dohh:

What a bummer. I dont have a telly in the beroom yet, I might just have to get one as the early nights may require it hehe. Well I am so tired now I could go to bed......

Been a bit of a day today with the kids running circles round me, hopefully they will settle down a little now with the autumn on its way, they usually do. I have to go back to town tomorrow though and take some jogging bottoms back that I bought today as there is a huge hole going don the side of the leg, they were well nice and comfy too, Im gutted, I guess I will jus thave to go to asda like I was going to in the first place lol......

How is everyone today, hope your not feeling too tired and sick......


----------



## jolou

soso tired today, had a catch up with an old work friend of mine wth her 2 1/2 yr old who is going through the terrible 2's... i forgot what they were like! i fel asleep about half 5 for 2 hours and could quite easily go to sleep now... think in the next half an hr i will be upstairs with proffesor layton lol


----------



## LogansMama

Ugh ladies. I am SOOOOO exhausted. This cold is kicking my butt big time. I am thankful that the MS seems to have eased up a bit at least, cause I don't think I could have handled both right now! Of course - I probably just jinxd myself again and I'll be puking in an hour! Better knock on some wood!

I am currently debating whether to go into work tomorrow or not. I could REALLY use a day home to rest and relax... but I HATE to use my days if I don't HAVE to. I'm trying to save as many as possible for baby! Also - its such an ORDEAL to do substitute plans, its almost easier to just go in. Ahhh - maybe I'll just take a half day? But then that means I STILL have to wake up early and go in. Sucks too. I just don't know.... My mind is having a total tug-o-war!


----------



## curlew

Gosh had to go to page three to find the thread!!! Hope everyone is okay and its just a case of too tired to post.

just heard from one of my frinds and she has told me that she is 9.5 weeks pregnant - 2 weeks behind me which is super cool as our sons were born 1 month apart and we met at antenatal classes. Nice to think that my bean will have a wee buddy lol.

Starting to feel a little less exhausted which is nice and being able to stay awake beyond 830pm is such a treat. Just got to wait for the queasiness to wear off now and I will be back to normal.

Scan tomorrow so fingers crossed. Hope you are all well and hope to hear from you all soon - not long til we jump to the second trimester now :happydance:


----------



## LogansMama

Good news ladies... DH's genetic tests came back in. All is clear. We are considered "very low risk". Awesome news! I can breathe a sigh of relief now!

And Saturday I will be 12 weeks! WOO HOO! Almost done with the scary first tri!

AND my cold has eased up on me too! Xcept the nausea came back.... but everything else is peachy!


----------



## bass

Best of Luck to you!! I am sure we'll see you back in preg posts soon


----------



## Guppy051708

Okay ladies. I have a question 
Sorry if this is TMI, but I was wondering if any of you have NOT had sore boobs or growth?? Though I am certainly NOT complaining for the lack of sorness, I dont know if I should be worried? :shrug: I am just over 8 weeks and I have yet to feel any type of tenderness or soreness in them- not even on the tip of the nipple. To my knowledge they havn't grown either. A couple of days I noticed the nipple was a wee bit swollen but it was barely noticeable. Is everything okay, or should I be worried? I do intend on breastfeeding and I hope this isn't a bad sign!Thanks girls!


----------



## curlew

Guppy - Hi my boobs were sore at the start but for the past few weeks I haven't had any growth or pain from them although I do occassionally get what I would call 'tingling' lol. I'm sure its fine.

Logansmama - great news re the low results, that's one less thing to worry about. 

Well scan today, have been awake since 515am even though I deliberately stayed up later last night to ensure I got better sleep. I suppose its difficult to switch my brain off at the moment. Fingers crossed I get good news today and then hopefully I will sleep better tonight.

Catch up with you all later.


----------



## Shady_R

Guppy051708 said:


> Okay ladies. I have a question
> Sorry if this is TMI, but I was wondering if any of you have NOT had sore boobs or growth?? Though I am certainly NOT complaining for the lack of sorness, I dont know if I should be worried? :shrug: I am just over 8 weeks and I have yet to feel any type of tenderness or soreness in them- not even on the tip of the nipple. To my knowledge they havn't grown either. A couple of days I noticed the nipple was a wee bit swollen but it was barely noticeable. Is everything okay, or should I be worried? I do intend on breastfeeding and I hope this isn't a bad sign!Thanks girls!


I never had sore bbs when I was pregnant with my 3 boys till I was towards the end, on this on I have it already lol, its nothing to worry about though, some women have it som dont.....

My morning sickness appears to be wearing off although when I do feel sick I feel really rotten, cant drink coke or tea, so Im assuming its a caffiene thing lol. I have got my mikshake mix though so I can drink milk as I cant stand milk on its own lol. I cant eat toast in the morning still gotta get the kids to school, then I can stomach toast lol........

I am thinking of telling my mum today, I am not sure how she is going to take it, I also have to tell her that I got abnormal results from a smear and have to go for a colposcopy in a few weeks, I am so nervous about that, but I am so rt of feeling ok as they cant take any biopsies till after bubs is born.......

Hope everyone is well today......


----------



## Cactusgirl

Logansmama - that is fantastic news, it must be a real relief!!

Curlew - good luck for the scan, hope you get a great picture!

Guppy - my boobs are still soooo sore having to wear a bra 24/7. I have now noticed minging goosebump things around my nipples too. :nope: I would love to have my old boobs back!!

Well things seem to have taken a turn for the better at Chez Cactusgirl - my hb seems to have had a personality transplant in the last week after being a complete arse for a few weeks. He has become a lot more attentive and pleasant to be around!!! Which can only be a good thing!!
I am going to Oz for 3 weeks after Xmas and hb was not going to come with me but he has changed his mind now as he says he will miss me too much if I go without him :shrug: Funny what a difference a few weeks can make!!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!

xxx


----------



## Windmills

I'm noticing a total lack of symptoms. I'm just getting occasional nausea, and I'm tired a lot of time time. Panic panic panic for me :lol: I've never ever had any bleeding or spotting (touch wood!) though so that has to be a good sign right? :wacko:


----------



## mommy43

ive only had occasional nausea too 
ive had mybooking in app mymidwife was lovely n ive got my scan app. yay 30th oct i should be exactly 12 weeks


----------



## Guppy051708

katie_xx, thats exactly how i have been this entire time! Somedays the only reason i know the bean is doing is well is because of my lack of energy and increased sleeping! Can't say that im complaining though! I worried about the same thing and told my home nurse. She said everything was just fine! and that "pregnancy must suit me":thumbup:


----------



## LeaArr

can you please remove my name from the list. we lost our LO this morning.


----------



## Guppy051708

I am so sorry LeaArr. Prayers for you. :hug:


----------



## Windmills

LeaArr I'm so sorry :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

so sorry 2 hear that leearr xxx


----------



## maybebaby3

katie_xx said:


> I'm noticing a total lack of symptoms. I'm just getting occasional nausea, and I'm tired a lot of time time. Panic panic panic for me :lol: I've never ever had any bleeding or spotting (touch wood!) though so that has to be a good sign right? :wacko:

i had very little nausea with my 1st baby and he is now almost 4 and fine. this time i am not so lucky. have been feeling really sick. it seems 2 be getting better at the moment but that has been replaced by constant exhaustion! :dohh:


----------



## Cactusgirl

LeaArr so sorry to hear your news.

xxx


----------



## maybebaby3

guppy my breasts have not grown much or gotten 2 sore, the same as with my other pregnancies and i managed breastfeeding 4 5 months with dylan and 19 months with erin so dont worry about it (and they are small 34A usually and only got 2 36B when milk came in)


----------



## insomnimama

LeArr I'm so sorry. How unfair. I hope your doc is able to help you get to the bottom of things, and wish you healing, and time. :hugs:


----------



## shawnie

:hugs: LeaArr :hugs: I am so sorry ....


----------



## clogsy90

hi thought i would join so there are people to tlk to about it all as this is my first and things are a bit new lol. its really interesting to read it all that everyone has happening. x x


----------



## srcoyner

This is my first too :)


----------



## clogsy90

i had my first scan on wednesday it couldn't get here quick enough as i had convinced myself there was nothing in there after some ppl suggesting i wasn't really pregnant so i was so relieved when she sed it was really there lol.


----------



## srcoyner

I bet that was a relief, How far are you?


----------



## cmharbour

Due date May 25th saw heartbeat yesterday :) YAH!!


----------



## insomnimama

I'm going to have to talk my way into a scan somehow... Otherwise I don't get one till 20 weeks (and that will be the ONLY one).


----------



## Windmills

I saw someone else from Canada saying that insomnimama! That seems soo unfair:(


----------



## LogansMama

Learr - I'm soo sorry! (((hugs)))


----------



## socophoenix

hello girls, just posting b4 ned, havent been inhere since 1st page, lol
preg. going well, gassy ALL THE TIME, and still havent told the parents....awkward when they offer to take u clothes shopping, lol hiding the bump was quite a feat.......had 1st pregnancy dream last night and FINALLY made me feel attatchment to my baby, as have not had scan yet and its quite hard to feel its really a living being in there....anywhoo, hope you all are well, goodnight*


----------



## clogsy90

i'm 11 weeks due on the 8th May, before i knew the weeks were flyin by but now that i know time couldn't be going any slower.


----------



## lillprutten

May 13th here


----------



## socophoenix

tell me about it! i wanna be in 2nd tri! i LOVE u 1st tri girls but i want KICKS and a TRUE BUMP!


----------



## maybabydoll

I'm 20th May x


----------



## Windmills

I was just trying to update the list but have to go out now, I'll do it tomorrow afternoon? Unless that'll offend you LogansMama, just I have a lot more spare time than most since I'm waiting for a job to start and I don't have any kids :flower:


----------



## clogsy90

i know the feeling about wanting a bump n feeling the kicks. we'll get there eventually, i'm hoping its a big baby just so i can have a big bump lol.


----------



## MrsMummy&bump

Hello I am new to this forum- I had my scan on Tuesday and today I am 11+2 due 7th May! x


----------



## modo

Hi I am due on the 28th May. How is everyone doing this evening? I took a three hour nap this afternoon and feek groggy now.


----------



## insomnimama

Aaaaaaand the involuntary mid-day nap is back. 

ETA Holy crow Modo! Just saw your post. We must have the same affliction, or something :rofl:


----------



## Frufru

Good evening Mummies to be.

I have just had a good old catch up on the thread and had a fair few pages to get through.

Learr I am very sorry to hear about your LO - my thoughts and prayers are with you :hugs:

Logansmama - good news about the genetic testing for your DH :D

Cactusgirl - so pleased to hear that Cactusman's personality transplant is going well for you - 3 weeks in Oz a Christmas will be so much fun!

Just think that by Christmas most of us will only have 5-ish months left to go until our LO's are here!!!

Life in Frufruland is going well. I bought a new bra today and had to go up 2 cup sizes :shock: I initially went to M&S and waited in the queue for 15 minutes only to be told when I got to the front that they no longer measure you unless you have a pre-booked appointment - nice of them to advertise that fact! They had no more appointments left so I took myself off to John Lewis instead where a lovely women gave me the most excellent fitting experience. She was so helpful, kind and pleasant. The bra's in John Lewis do seem a bit more pricey that M&S and there is not such a big selection but I will be tempted to go back based on the service I got today.

Me, LO and our Double D's are off to Belgium with Daddy to be for a little break. We have an early start tomorrow but will be in Brussels in time for a late lunch. It is OH's birthday while we are away, we are both fans of the belgian beers but he will be drinking on his own on this occasion. I shall just have to make up for not drinking by indulging in the chocolate instead!!!

I won't have a chance to catch up on here until next weekend so I wish everyone well and hope your weeks all go ok ::):

Off to catch some :sleep: before the early start - take care everyone

PS - by the next time I post my LO will have gone up a ticker box and graduated to from embryo to foetus :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi Girls,

Sadly, I think I'm out. It's not 100% sure yet though. I went to the ER today because i've had bleeding since the wee hours of the morning. the doc did an ultra sound, a culture, and blood samples. The doctor doesn't know for sure. The ultra-sound technician thinks the yolk sac stopped growing 3 weeks ago. And he didn't pick up any fetal movement, no heartbeat. The regular doc doesn't know for sure either. HCG levels were 33,000. So thats good. The cervix is still closed for the most part, so thats good. But it seems that since im bleeding so much and there wasn't any fetal movement that I am miscarrying. Though thats still not for sure yet. The doc also thinks that I may only be 6 weeks instead of 8. But that makes no sense due to our :bfp: at 10 DPO and when I ovulated. Im not in pain or anything-yet. I have to stay home for a while. I am to go back to the docs monday or tuesday to recheck everything...but i don't think its in our favor. :cry: ...i never thought this would happen to me :cry:


----------



## modo

I am so sorry to hear this guppy:hugs:


----------



## LogansMama

Aww... guppy I'm sorry. Thats horrible news! :(


----------



## Guppy051708

Well, im out for sure now. I passed the baby a couple of hours ago :cry: ...i don't know what to make of this. I dont know how life will be now that im not expect anymore. Its tough. I wanted to thank you ladies for your support in all of this. You girls are a great bunch of people and im so glad that i could share my pregnancy with you. Thanks so much. Have a H&H 9 months :flower::cry:


----------



## LogansMama

Awww guppy - I'm so sorry for you. I hope you can heal quickly and get back here soon. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Shady_R

Guppy Im so sorry, my thoughts are with you, hope that you are feeling ok soon and ready to come back here soon too.....xx

How is everyone in here today, Im still having the odd bit of morning sickness, I still cant stomach anything to eat first thing either. I have got my scan this wekk on Wednesday at 3:15pm, I have got to get someone to look after the kids for me though as thats when my kids finish school, so I may be asking some friends of mine this week if they can pick em up and feed em for me as I could be there for at least an hour, but I am really looking forward to it though, cant wait now.......

Hoping for a good day today, my dad is having 2 out of 3 of my boys for a few hours, so that leaves me with the oh and the baby, well hes not quite a baby anymore, hell be 2 end of november, I still call him my baby though lol. I am going to hopefully cook a chicken dinner today, may have to go out and get some fresh veg though, Ill have to see......

Have a good day everyone....xx


----------



## Mork

So sorry Guppy xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Guppy... I am so sorry to hear your news, my thoughts are with you both xx


----------



## laney_1981

Guppy, so sorry to hear your sad news. Hope u stay strong and are back here when u are able. Take care my thoughts are with you. Xx


----------



## maybebaby3

aww guppy i'm so sorry 2 hear your news :hugs: xxx


----------



## carriecinaz

Guppy I'm so sorry for your loss :cry:


----------



## clogsy90

i'm so sorry for your loss couldn't imagine having to go through it. x x x


----------



## jolou

hi ladies,

So sorry to hear about your loss guppy, my thoughts are with you xxxx

Im pooped today, went out for a last minute catch up with some of OH friends, was only going for an hour...got back home 4 hours after leaving the house lol i blame OH's mum she said to him "take aslong as you want" He decided to tell the rest of his friends about the bump, most folk would say i was pregnant..not him it was "oh by the way, shes up the duff" nice eh? lol. Went out last night aswel for my cousins 18th, she had a big family party, it was Sophie's first ever family party, as soon as we got there she was the dancing queen lol, we got home after midnight and she lasted the full evening lol. Im flagging badly now tho, considering i have been in bed by 10pm most nights.

2 days to go till my scan now! cant wait, OH is excited and nervous. Im just scared there will be nthing there and look a fool lol


----------



## Missy86

I am very sorry guppy xx


----------



## Windmills

Guppy I'm so sorry :hugs: I know there's nothing any of us can say to make you feel any better, but take care of yourself xxx


----------



## shawnie

Hi Guppy sending lots of love and :hugs: lady..


----------



## curlew

Guppy and Learr I am so sorry to hear your news. Big hugs to you and your family.

I went for my scan on Friday. The good news was we saw bean and it was boucing around but it was a private NT scan looking for downs syndrome and we were told that the nuchal fold was between 3 and 4 mm which is more than they would normally like to see coupled with me being 41 they said that the initial results weren't great. I have had my bloods taken too so we should have a better idea when the results of the scan and the bloods are evaluated together but we are very concerned. Have beem looking into Amnio's and CVS to see which we will go for if the results come back as low as we are kind of expecting. Have done quite a bit of research and trying to stay optimistic but it's difficult.

On the plus side my MS and my tiredness appear to be getting better and I even felt up to cleaning out the fridge yesterday lol. Hope eveyone else is doing ok.


----------



## Windmills

I *think* this is fully updated, I noticed quite a few new ladies adding their due date so thought I'd get them on the list since I have so much free time :lol: 
If anyone needs adding or removing (hopefully just because your dating scan put you in April/June) please let me know :D

*MAY 2010 BABY DUE DATES:*

*May 1st *
curlew
dmn1156
farah
LogansMama
vixta


*May 2nd*
gixxgirl06
mailtoyin2005
Mrs A
Ollieburger


*May 3rd*
erinaimee
greeneforever 
Hen
jaccib
LSU25
shylovebird
socophoenix
Wellington
wlove_happy


*May 4th*
lily123
Lizzieredrup
loobo83
marie-louise
Miss-Boo
MRSPNJ
sammywhammy


*May 5th*
Bailey
Bexxie
RedRose

*May 6th*
LauraW


*May 7th*
Awtp1974
BrightEyes
jolou
Kelly87
laney_1981
Mrs RC
nickysdestiny
sambam
MrsMummy&bump


*May 8th*
Emarismummy
Jellyt
laney_1981
mummy78
Sam9Kids
shawnie
Taurustot09
clogsy90


*May 9th*
AmeliahJoy
louisa89
Pregnantbride
punch


*May 10th*
belleii
Mishmo76
Snailien
Su B


*May 11th*
kikaypoxels
NervousNelly
Sarah81
Shady_R


*May 12th*
mojo401
mork
ninewest
littlebuddha


*May 13th*
cheekygrin
TaraW
lillprutten 


*May 14th*
babyhope
laura4disney 
lola1985
mommy43


*May 15th*
aw1990
Georgias mum 
hope&faith09
maybebaby3
Need-pink


*May 16th*
cheekygrin
cking
justincase007
Rhianny224
Sparkledust09


*May 17th*
Cactusgirl
Ivoryapril
malpal


*May 18th*
devon2010 
JIGGY
Pussy Galore
Tink&PeterPan


*May 19th*
AdamsEve
Gypsy_Punk 
sandrass


*May 20th*
amanda09
Cateyes
etoya
girlross
xminimotox
maybabydoll


*May 21st*
Cb1
Puffins&#8217;mom


*May 22nd*
carriecinaz
Chubbin
Happy2bme
katie_xx 
Plumplump


*May 23rd*
~curiosity~
devonlady
quail
srcoyner


*May 24th*
fluffpuffin


*May 25th*
cmharbour
DadToBeJohn
Frufru
lori
lulabug
better2gether

*May 26th*
DWandMJ 
zenmommy526


*May 27th*
3boys
Agreeksmom
poppy fields 


*May 28th*
beccamatty
Missy86
Modo


*May 29th*
Moongirl
wait.and.see 


*May 30th*
CdnSunshine
selina3127
Tudor Rose 


*May 31st*
Lkeecey
Martz


----------



## Shady_R

Sorry that you didnt get too good news at your scan curlew, hope your bloods come back ok though......

My date isnt on there yet although I havent had my scan yet, my lmp date is 11th May, I have my scan on Wednesday though so hopefully I will have a proper date then, got my fingers crossed that it aint gonna change.......


----------



## babyhope

Guppy- I am so so very sorry sorry for you loss. I am barely getting on this weekend so I had to do some catching up and I am just shocked and saddened by your loss. Oh sweetie I am so sorry:hugs:


----------



## better2gether

Can I be added to the list as well? 5-25-10! Woot.


----------



## Pikefoldpixel

16.05.10 :happydance:


----------



## Cactusgirl

Guppy so sorry to hear your news - please look after yourself.

Congratulations to all of the new joiners!!

Had a good weekend, went to Blackpool for the illuminations - tacky as anything but a fun day!!

Still no sign of ms, just feel a bit nauseous if don't eat regularly so on about 5 meals a day at the mo!!

Sometimes I even wonder if I am pregnant, if had not had scan at 7 weeks would convince myself that I wasn't!!


----------



## Pikefoldpixel

Cactusgirl said:


> Guppy so sorry to hear your news - please look after yourself.
> 
> Congratulations to all of the new joiners!!
> 
> Had a good weekend, went to Blackpool for the illuminations - tacky as anything but a fun day!!
> 
> !!

hehe i went last Sunday....they are cool aint they :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Cactusgirl

Pikefoldpixel said:


> Cactusgirl said:
> 
> 
> Had a good weekend, went to Blackpool for the illuminations - tacky as anything but a fun day!!
> 
> !!
> 
> hehe i went last Sunday....they are cool aint they :thumbup:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Ha ha they are great fun! I love the trams that have all the lights on!! I was gutted could not go on any of the rides at the Pleasure Beach though!!

Or have any of the seafood that I would normally have!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies 

Guppy - Sorry for your loss, your in my thoughts. 

Well I had a good weekend but I am now in a little bit of pain. Have been at the doctors this morning but he was awful so unsympathetic and not at all helpful. Oh is working from home today wish we could just have a relaxing pj day in bed! How is everyone else? x x x


----------



## jaccib

Hello ladies,

Been in bed since wednesday with suspected swine flu!! Loads has gone on here so will have to catch up as and when I can!

Finally up out of my bed got some fresh air on my trip out to doctors for full blood count...JOY!!! At least got me out of the house at last.

Feel okayish.........bruises from jabs fading at last! Just gotta get over last bit of this awful groggy fluey feeling now!!


----------



## Windmills

*MAY 2010 BABY DUE DATES*

*May 1st *
curlew
dmn1156
farah
LogansMama
vixta


*May 2nd*
gixxgirl06
mailtoyin2005
Mrs A
Ollieburger


*May 3rd*
erinaimee
greeneforever 
Hen
jaccib
LSU25
shylovebird
socophoenix
Wellington
wlove_happy


*May 4th*
lily123
Lizzieredrup
loobo83
marie-louise
Miss-Boo
MRSPNJ
sammywhammy


*May 5th*
Bailey
Bexxie
RedRose

*May 6th*
LauraW


*May 7th*
Awtp1974
BrightEyes
jolou
Kelly87
laney_1981
Mrs RC
nickysdestiny
sambam
MrsMummy&bump


*May 8th*
Emarismummy
Jellyt
laney_1981
mummy78
Sam9Kids
shawnie
Taurustot09
clogsy90


*May 9th*
AmeliahJoy
louisa89
Pregnantbride
punch


*May 10th*
belleii
Mishmo76
Snailien
Su B


*May 11th*
kikaypoxels
NervousNelly
Sarah81
Shady_R


*May 12th*
mojo401
mork
ninewest
littlebuddha


*May 13th*
cheekygrin
TaraW
lillprutten 


*May 14th*
babyhope
laura4disney 
lola1985
mommy43


*May 15th*
aw1990
Georgias mum 
hope&faith09
maybebaby3
Need-pink


*May 16th*
cheekygrin
cking
justincase007
Rhianny224
Sparkledust09
Pikefoldpixel

*May 17th*
Cactusgirl
Ivoryapril
malpal


*May 18th*
devon2010 
JIGGY
Pussy Galore
Tink&PeterPan


*May 19th*
AdamsEve
Gypsy_Punk 
sandrass


*May 20th*
amanda09
Cateyes
etoya
girlross
xminimotox
maybabydoll


*May 21st*
Cb1
Puffins&#8217;mom


*May 22nd*
carriecinaz
Chubbin
Happy2bme
katie_xx 
Plumplump


*May 23rd*
~curiosity~
devonlady
quail
srcoyner


*May 24th*


*May 25th*
cmharbour
DadToBeJohn
Frufru
lori
lulabug
better2gether

*May 26th*
DWandMJ 
zenmommy526


*May 27th*
3boys
Agreeksmom
poppy fields 


*May 28th*
beccamatty
Missy86
Modo
fluffpuffin


*May 29th*
Moongirl
wait.and.see 


*May 30th*
CdnSunshine
selina3127
Tudor Rose 


*May 31st*
Lkeecey
Martz


----------



## Windmills

Excuse me and my list, just adding the ladies who've posted their EDD since yesterday :D
I feel soo sick today, and as usual, I'd like to punch my sister in the head. You're probably all sick of hearing about her, but she just WILL not go to sixth form. She comes home at lunch time, and says 'Don't tell Mum I'm here' so I say 'I won't, but if she asks I'm not going to lie..' so she throws a fork at me :shock: and then a massive hardback textbook from her bag. My reaction times obviously aren't the best as the book hit me in the face. I bet I get a lovely bruise :wacko:


----------



## fluffpuffin

Hey, I had a scan today and my EDD has changed now to 28/5/10... 4 days behind what I thought it was gonna be.


----------



## Windmills

Changed it for you! xx


----------



## abz

hi guys. i'm new on here and due around the 25th may. am nigh on 9 weeks gone at the mo. see my mw for the first time tomorrow afternoon so looking forward to that :)

i feel sick all the time although rarely am, have been getting really light headed and floaty for the past week and my boobs are so unbelievably sore :( and i'm eating constantly to stop myself feeling sick so i feel huge :( ha. 

sorry i haven't read through the thread but it's enormous :)

abz xx


----------



## jolou

bloomin eck katie your sister sounds like a right one! i think if that was mine she would have had teh book thrown back at her! lol

well i feel ok today, no feeling sick but boobs are still sore! Sophie finds it amusing and wants to keep playing with my boobs when im laying in bed. looking forward to tomorrow! today is going soo slow lol


----------



## Windmills

I know, she's a horror. I usually would, but she gets really vicious and I'm super paranoid about MC :lol: 
Time is going sooo slow for me too. I can't believe I've got another 3 weeks til my scan!


----------



## jolou

i felt like that, then the last week has flown by, its helped i have been super busy the last 10 days or so tho lol


----------



## Windmills

I'm the least busy person ever atm. It's soo soo boring. I'm supposed to be starting work with the DWP but they're taking forever, I was told I had the job in August :shock: and they just keep telling me someone will be in touch soon :dohh:


----------



## puffins'mom

hi ladies, well its been awhile since i was last on here!!!

how is everybody doing?

i have been sick as a dog lately and having lots of little trips to hosp, but had a scan today and baby perfect and measuring right on schedule!

so hopefully i can continue as normal again.

has anyone got tight jeans? i cant do the top botton up and thinking i might get some of those belly expander thingy magigys.

i am going to read back the last 23 pages and try and catch up with your news!

glad to be back, sticky dust
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maybebaby3

katie i'm sorry u r battling with a nightmare sister!

jacci i hope u get over the swine flu soon!!! 

hope&faith i know wot u mean about wanting a pj day in bed i could barely scrape mymyself out of bed 4 work 2day!


----------



## abz

oh my god katie. i don't know about your reaction times. you probably didn't expect someone to throw a hard back book at you!! just tell her if she doesn't go to college then not to come home and ask you to lie for her.

abz xx


----------



## jolou

puffins'mom said:


> hi ladies, well its been awhile since i was last on here!!!
> 
> how is everybody doing?
> 
> i have been sick as a dog lately and having lots of little trips to hosp, but had a scan today and baby perfect and measuring right on schedule!
> 
> so hopefully i can continue as normal again.
> 
> has anyone got tight jeans? i cant do the top botton up and thinking i might get some of those belly expander thingy magigys.
> 
> i am going to read back the last 23 pages and try and catch up with your news!
> 
> glad to be back, sticky dust
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ive not used them myself, i gave in and bought maternity jeans, my friend tried the expander thingy but didnt like it, she said it was uncomfortable, i think she may have been getting mixed up from the way i described it tho, lol


----------



## Moongirl

Hi Everyone!

I've not been on for a few days, so it's taken me ages to catch up! 

Katie_xx your sister sounds like a brat - tell her she should grow up if she's old enough to be in sixth form! harumph that's all you need right now.:nope:

Puffin's mom - i'm really bloated just now, in fact went out at the weekend and treated myself to some new jogging trousers in a size bigger than normal! ah bliss :haha:

So, now to my big news. I went for a private scan on Friday and it was great! I saw a little blobby bean, and then the heart beat! He amplified it so we could hear it - soooo sweet! I have some piccies that i'll post up in the piccie thread (if i can find it again lol). :happydance:

So, even though MS is starting to hit me, and i'm even more tired than last week (didn't think that was possible!) i'm in a good mood today :flower:

hope you're all feeling better soon!

xxxx


----------



## Windmills

Thanks ladies, my Mum came home and asked what was wrong with my face so I think I'll have a nice shiny bruise tomorrow! The devil girl's gone back out now so it's relatively calm here just now :happydance:


----------



## happy2bme

:cry::cry:I am so sorry for those ladies who have had losses, my thoughts are with you xx

Again I haven't been on much again as I've been so busy at work, which is hard when I'm feeling so sick:( I'm also really really annoyed today as got my letter for my 12 week scan - which I can't make and it's also not until 13+5 - which seems really late to me??? I'm going to try to sort it tomorrow but if not I don't know whether I should book a private one or not............what would you do? I don't think I can wait over 4 weeks:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## happy2bme

and Katie your sister sounds like a nightmare!!!!!!! Don't know how you do it!

I've also got some lower back pain today, like near my tail bone, almost like ive pulled a muscle.......anyone else experienced this?


----------



## lola1985

katie- i know a few ppl who have got jobs with dwp n they do take there sweet old time, but it seems to be same for everyone so hopefully u wont have to wait much longer! oh n i'd throw somethin at ur sisters head n blame ur hormones!! haha

siatica has kicked in again, just wat i bloody need hey!! x x x x

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev133pr___.png

https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedBoy.gif

always with us my angel 26/08/2004
our beautiful angel just couldnt hang on 10/06/2009


----------



## maybebaby3

happy2bme maybe they can sort out an earlier scan 4 u if u ask. i had a private 1 at 6wks as i just wanted 2 make sure i was actually pregnant and that there was a baby in there with a heartbeat. it was reassuring. if u can afford it and want the reassurance that all is well then i would go 4 it.


----------



## amelia222

Hi, just saw this thread and wanted to say congrats to all the next batch of May Mummies from an '09 May Mummy :hugs: I hope it all goes well for you. You have found a wonderful community to share your journey with.


----------



## ~curiosity~

So sorry to all you ladies who had losses, thinking of you xxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ~curiosity~

I know what all of you a week or two ahead of me meant now about feeling sick... I felt sick just about everytime I ate today... its so depressing, I like food! But at least it means all is well :thumbup: :hugs: to everyone feeling awful xxx


----------



## LogansMama

Hi all. 

Katie- thanks for taking over the list! I was having trouble keeping up. And about your sister - I would SO tell your MOM LOL! What a brat she is! 

Curlew - sorry your NT scan didn't go well. (Mine is tomorrow!) I hope your bloodwork comes back with good news though! Fingers crossed for you! U must be so nervous! Geesh - seems like if its not one thing, its another - right??

As for me.... who's husband had the personality transplant? Can u get me the name of that doctor, cause mine really needs one too! Gosh I can't stand him lately. He got all crazy on me today... listen to this. He is using one of my old cell phones cause his broke. He starts reading some of my old texts and got all nuts when he saw some messages from a number he didn't know that said like "see you tomorrow, XOXO" and stuff like that. Apparently he called the number too and a guy answered. He was flipping out on me. Well I finally figured out WTH was going on - the messages were like a year old for gods sake. Turned out it was my girlfriends messages, from HER OLD cell number, with a different area code, from a different state! She had her old number before she changed it to our local area code... so long story short - the "guy" was whoever owned that number NOW. Anyhow - I was totally innocent, and knew I was, but he was making it out like I was some terrible cheating whore. The whole ordeal was totally stressful and unfair to me. I ended up PROVING myself, but the point is, I shouldn't have had to. I mean, I understand why he was stressed out about it, but REALLY? We have been together for 15 freaking years. COME ON. ANyhow, he never apoligized, or anything... is just right on still being a jerk... acting like somehow he still has a right to be mad at me, even though he KNOWS he doesn't. JERK.

Anyhow - other than than nonsense... my nuchal test thing is tomorrow. I am looking forward to the detailed scan, and tryin not to worry that it could possibly go badly. I'm not expecting it too! I just am expecting good news! Not sure if DH is coming with me or not. Our son isn't allowed to go, so we need a sitter if DH wants to come. My gf said she would watch him, but dh hasn't told me if he is coming or not... and at this point we aren't really speaking, so I don't know what to tell my friend.... If I don't call her tonight, I guess I'm just going alone, cause I'm not going to call her at the last second tomorrow! I had even left a note for dh today, reminding him about the test tomorrow, and telling him we had to let my friend know if he wanted to come, so he has to let me know one way or the other. He never acknowledged it. I'm really frustrated by his lack of interest and shitty attitude. :(
BLAH.


----------



## LogansMama

Did I write a book already? Sorry. One more thing though...

I think I am feeling the baby already. Not sure... been trying to ignore it cause I keep telling myself its too early. (they say it happens sooner second preg, but this early??) BUT- I keep feeling this tap tap tap in the same area for a couple days now. And a LOT tonight. I mean - lots and lots tonight. SO I think it MUST be the baby? Right? I hope it happens during my scan tomorrow so I can SEE it at the same time and know for sure! LOL. We'll see. Won't be much longer till we feel our bubs and KNOW its them, without question!


----------



## LogansMama

LOL - thought of somehthing else. I got a "belly band" yesterday. Having mixed feelings about it. The first day I didn't love it. I was using it to help hold up too big pants. Today I liked it better when I was using it so I could cover up my un-buttoned too small pants. I think overall it will come in handy for a while....


----------



## jolou

men are idiots logansmama!! we are bickering alot too, mainly due to the fact he annoys me alll the time atm 

when do you think you feel the baby? i ask because i think i might be but, like you, im trying to ignore it thinking its way too early, i feel mine more if im sat on the couch and bend over to the floor to pick up something thats dropped of if im putting more pressure in that area if that makes sense? lol probably not!

Well i have my first scan in just over an hour so i am drinking the pint of water.. tho im drinking more cos i dont fancy being told i havent drank enough and have to wait longer! lol Feeling excited and nervous all at the same time! it still doesnt feel real yet since no proffesional has done a test or anything, just took my word for it that im pregnant lol


----------



## lola1985

got my booking in appointment today, get my bounty pack woohoo!! i hope i have the same midwife as last time, she was soo good wen i lost my little angel, i'd really like to go through this happy pregnancy with her x x x x

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev133pr___.png

https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedBoy.gif

always with us my angel 26/08/2004
our beautiful angel just couldnt hang on 10/06/2009


----------



## Sam9kids

Logansmama, your posts made me chuckle! Hope things get sorted with your other half. And i would say that you are feeling bean move. Ive felt all mine early.

Im sooooooooooo tired. Kids!


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning ladies, 

Well my oh seems to have had a personality transplant, everytime I was sick before he was there pulling my hair back and looking after me. Yesterday it came on with no warning, and he was like urgh Im getting sick of this do you have to do that while im eating?!? Im sorry I dont really have a choice when my body decides to do this. Feeling a little stressed today as I need to write an essay, started doing some reading for it today and I have no idea what its about or what im supposed to write! Im also so so tired again today I dont seem to be able to keep my eyes open. I thought I might not get much sleep last night after sleeping so much during the day but I slept straight thru and feel like I could go back to sleep now. 

Sorry for the rant ladies just having a bit of a downer atm. 

Hope everyone else is having a better time than me. x x x


----------



## molly_p83

Hi, I've got my 12 week scan next wednesday, so should know exact dates then. If I go by conception date the baby should be due on 2nd May 2010, but if I go by last monthly period it is 10th May.... Who know's, I'm looking forward to next wednesday.


----------



## jolou

afternoon ladies!

Well i had my first scan this morning and it was amazing!! so much has changed in 5 yrs lol its that or just because im at a differant hospital lol this time i could watch a tv screen infront of me and loved it, OH's face was a picture as he could see the little heartbeat (i needed my specs which i forgot :dohh:) The sonographer woke the peanut up and my word its a wriggler! he even said looks like you have a poser here, all we could say was "what another? we have enough with sophie" lol I will post the scan pic up on the thread if i can find it again :)

I was dated 2 days ahead of what I thought so bubs is due 5th May :)


----------



## shawnie

awww logansmama so sorry he's being a brat even after things were cleared. I wish men acted like us sometimes with letting go of stuff. That had to be tough for a few to try and figure out and make right. Enjoy today, I bet your LO will be moving all over the place by the sounds of things. Yay =)

Jolou I hate having to drink that much water. I was in so much pain when I had mine done I turned into the evil witch of the wizard of oz LOL I'd rather have the internal one any day over having to hold that fluids. I can't wait to see pictures =)

Lola I hope you get her too sweets. Could you ask for her? Wouldn't hurt to try and see.

Hope&faith sometimes I think men assume things go away after 7 days like a cold LOL Hope you feel better soon lady.

Hope everyone else is doing well today so far...


----------



## jolou

shawnie it was a nightmare.. i couldnt hold on so went for the loo at 10:15 so thought ooo best drink some more water, by the time i got the hospital half an hour later i was busting, then the sonographer said my bladder was too full!! lol i cant win, no joke i was on the loo for ages after the ultrasound lol


----------



## Kelly s

hi ladies im due the 24 may

my partner also bugging the life out of me too.we both just cleared off the flu wich kicked the crap out of me leaving me with no energy and pukin up every min.
of course my partner was "so much worse" and still is aaaaaaarrrgggggghhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!! he has a cough for cryin out loud, and loves to wake the whole household up at 6 when he getts up for work with a very egxaturated cough. men!!!!!!!!


----------



## shawnie

jolou said:


> shawnie it was a nightmare.. i couldnt hold on so went for the loo at 10:15 so thought ooo best drink some more water, by the time i got the hospital half an hour later i was busting, then the sonographer said my bladder was too full!! lol i cant win, no joke i was on the loo for ages after the ultrasound lol

omg I couldn't help but giggle lady. Too full! lol they say it only takes n hour for what you drank to pass, i feel your pain...

My dog has been extra lovey since Saturday, she has her back feet on the floor and her upper half on my lap with her head resting on my arm while i type lol maybe shes hungry lol what's funny is she can fall asleep like that. Wish my camera was next to me to get a pic lol


----------



## Kelly s

oh thats sweet she looking out for ya, or like u saw she hungry lol. what dog is she


----------



## jolou

Obviously water doesnt take that long to pass through me! lol i know for next time just to wait half an hr before lol

Maybe dogs have a sense about ladies being pregnant, myOH's parents have a golden retriever and just lately when ever i go round it doesnt leave me alone, always resting its head on my lap.


----------



## Windmills

jolou I'm glad it went so well! I want mine to hurry up, I'm soo jealous of everyone whose having their scan this week! :lol:  
I'll update the list now ladies :)


----------



## shawnie

You know Jolou they told me for my NT scan to drink a half hour before my appointment which is different then the others with wanting me to do it an hour before. Guess they want thins to build up at the right time LOL...

Kelly S, Shes a lab mix with ridgeback so im told... She was hungry LMAO I put some food down and she pigged out haha now shes laying in her bed with a full tummy sleeping again hahaha I do agree though, I think she knows somethings up lately. She keeps smelling my belly all hard, not hard hard but like getting in there to smell LMAO Silly dog. I love her...


----------



## Windmills

*MAY 2010 BABY DUE DATES*

*May 1st *
curlew
dmn1156
farah
LogansMama
vixta


*May 2nd*
gixxgirl06
mailtoyin2005
Mrs A
Ollieburger


*May 3rd*
erinaimee
greeneforever 
Hen
jaccib
LSU25
shylovebird
socophoenix
Wellington
wlove_happy


*May 4th*
lily123
Lizzieredrup
loobo83
marie-louise
Miss-Boo
MRSPNJ
sammywhammy


*May 5th*
Bailey
Bexxie
RedRose
jolou

*May 6th*
LauraW


*May 7th*
Awtp1974
BrightEyes
Kelly87
laney_1981
Mrs RC
nickysdestiny
sambam
MrsMummy&bump


*May 8th*
Emarismummy
Jellyt
laney_1981
mummy78
Sam9Kids
shawnie
Taurustot09
clogsy90


*May 9th*
AmeliahJoy
louisa89
Pregnantbride
punch


*May 10th*
belleii
Mishmo76
Snailien
Su B
molly_p83


*May 11th*
kikaypoxels
NervousNelly
Sarah81
Shady_R


*May 12th*
mojo401
mork
ninewest
littlebuddha


*May 13th*
cheekygrin
TaraW
lillprutten 


*May 14th*
babyhope
laura4disney 
lola1985
mommy43


*May 15th*
aw1990
Georgias mum 
hope&faith09
maybebaby3
Need-pink
Daisy&Bump


*May 16th*
cheekygrin
cking
justincase007
Rhianny224
Sparkledust09
Pikefoldpixel

*May 17th*
Cactusgirl
Ivoryapril
malpal


*May 18th*
devon2010 
JIGGY
Pussy Galore
Tink&PeterPan


*May 19th*
AdamsEve
Gypsy_Punk 
sandrass


*May 20th*
amanda09
Cateyes
etoya
girlross
xminimotox
maybabydoll


*May 21st*
Cb1
Puffins&#8217;mom


*May 22nd*
carriecinaz
Chubbin
Happy2bme
katie_xx 
Plumplump


*May 23rd*
~curiosity~
devonlady
quail
srcoyner


*May 24th*
kelly s

*May 25th*
cmharbour
DadToBeJohn
Frufru
lori
lulabug
better2gether
abz


*May 26th*
DWandMJ 
zenmommy526


*May 27th*
3boys
poppy fields 


*May 28th*
beccamatty
Missy86
Modo
fluffpuffin


*May 29th*
Moongirl
wait.and.see 


*May 30th*
CdnSunshine
selina3127
Tudor Rose 


*May 31st*
Martz


WOW!
:blue: :pink: :yellow: 131 ladies due in May! :yellow: :pink: :blue:
That's amazing! Some of you seem to have only come on to post your EDD though, come back and let us know how you're getting on :D


----------



## jolou

lol aww bless ya katie, i know what you mean tho, i was starting to wish mine would hurry up... now im wishing the next 4 weeks would rush by as thats when my next MW app is and the sonographer gave a me a sealed envelope with the details of the scan in...im sooo wanting to open it, its like when you see a big red button saying "DO NOT TOUCH" :p


----------



## Kelly s

eh is ther only me on the 24th lol.

yea dogs defo get the sence summits up i have two rotties n they ruff as with my partner yet gentle giants with me. especially me baby boy he keeps cuddlin me bless im.


----------



## babyhope

Hey Ladies! So I know alot of us are going to be heading to the next trimester soon, I am 11 or 12 weeks (doctor changed my date, and I still need to change my ticker) so whats going to happen? I really enjoy the May thread! Are we off on our own in 2nd tri? Or do we come back here?


----------



## Kelly s

lol jolou a couldnt lol ad b boiling that kettle n steaming it haha


----------



## shawnie

babyhope said:


> Hey Ladies! So I know alot of us are going to be heading to the next trimester soon, I am 11 or 12 weeks (doctor changed my date, and I still need to change my ticker) so whats going to happen? I really enjoy the May thread! Are we off on our own in 2nd tri? Or do we come back here?

awww babyhope, you can go to many threads and stay here too.. You don't have to leave us =) xoxox


----------



## jolou

i tried the kettle thing! it was the first thing i tried but it must be stuck down with superglue! i think i might have to become jack bauer type to get into it.

babyhope im guessing we will be on our own in 2nd tri? but theres no harm popping here? also there is a thread here https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/178975-may-mummies-2010-a.html :)


----------



## Kelly s

if any of you ladies do go to a different thread, hope you the best xxxxxxx


----------



## Windmills

Well you're all welcome back here when you're in second tri! I assume when the last of the May ladies are 13/14 weeks then someone will need to ask a mod to move the thread over to second tri :happydance: 
When is everyone moving over anyway? I think I'll be going when I hit 13 weeks, so 3 and a half weeks to go!! :happydance:
What does it say in the envelope anyway jolou? I know you can't see! But as you already did this once you must be a fountain of knowledge :lol: xx


----------



## Kelly s

hope they can move it its nice to talk to ladies around the same as me.
hi katie noticed your a day ahead of me how r u


----------



## Windmills

I'm feeling a bit better today, worryingly. I mean, I know it shouldn't worry me because it's nothing, but I'm turning into a gold medal winning worrier :lol: What about you? x


----------



## cmharbour

modo said:


> Hi I am due on the 28th May. How is everyone doing this evening? I took a three hour nap this afternoon and feek groggy now.

I am due the 25th how are you feeling?? I have just been nervous lately. I dunno know why


----------



## Kelly s

actually i know what you mean a have been really ill with sickness lol yet a can manage to step into the kitchen today. pregnancy isnt the most dignity award winning thing is it, have you had a scan yet hun


----------



## Kelly s

hi cmharbour, theres the 3 of us in a row then, yet wonder how it all turns out lol interesting to see, how are you


----------



## cmharbour

When are you due Kelly S? Yes it is very interesting to see how each pregnancy is so different. I am doing well besides morning sickness...ugh but I have tried those sea bands and they are helping a bit....how about you?


----------



## Kelly s

im due on the 24th may hun n had m/s really bad to well been all day, every day. dont feel to bad today tho xx


----------



## cmharbour

Oh that is exciting. Yes I have had the same as well. It sucks I know what your saying. Have you had a scan yet? I went last week and saw the HB it was beating soo fast. Do you have any other children?


----------



## Windmills

Oops, I just sent the may babies edd list to my brother over msn when i pressed paste :dohh: I was supposed to be sending him the link to bejeweled blitz because facebook doesn't work on his laptop :dohh: Stupiddd girl!


----------



## Kelly s

yea a had 1 last week to lol great isint it, yea a have been pregnant 7 times but lost 4 before 6-7 weeks, my oldest daughter is 7 and my son is 3 xx


----------



## Kelly s

love bejeweld altho the longa u play it the worse you get i think lol


----------



## srcoyner

I'm also due about the same time as you Kelly s, may 23rd, and i get my first scan tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## Pussy Galore

I think I am due around the same time as you guys!?

My EDD was put back a few days at my early scan and is now based on my date of conception.

Good luck to all of those having scans this week!

Wish my 12 wk scan would hurry up... the waiting is so tough! :wacko:


----------



## Kelly s

oh wow thats great, exciting isint it, is this your first xx


----------



## srcoyner

Ya it's my first :)


----------



## srcoyner

oops accidently posted twice


----------



## jolou

katie - i didnt get anything when i had my first scan with sophie :( at least i dont remember lol, i had sophie in the countess in chester and seems the glan clywd here do things differently, tho im sure after i had a scan i had a mw app at the same time, or maybe the 5 yrs gap has confused me lol. I might try again tomorrow and sneak a peak, it probably just says the measurments? who knows! lol 

how is everyone feeling this evenin?


----------



## Windmills

Yeah, it probably doesn't say anything too exciting.. I'd still have to open it though so I hope they don't give me one :lol: 
I'm feeling super paranoid about MC tonight :wacko: I don't know, I think all the posts from ladies who've just joined and are panicking are winding me up. I really need to chill out! :lol:


----------



## better2gether

I made a runny egg sandwich because I thought it was what I was craving. But it just made me gag. I'm fed up with thinking I want something when I really don't. The other day I thought I wanted a Big Mac and I never eat those. Ended up eating half and wasting the fries. I guess my eyes are bigger than my stomach.

Been stressed today. I can't drop one of my classes because my school has a policy about dropping the same class twice... Apparently you can't do it. I had to drop it last quarter and this quarter because of work. So I get to pay for it and fail it! WONDERFUL.

Also got pulled over for not using a turn signal. $75 dollar fine. Yep, that could be two ultrasounds.

BF freaked out on me today. Told him I was trying to lay down. Fell asleep and he called and texted MANY times. He freaked out because I told him I had the chills and that was the last he heard from me. He texted my mother and asked her to get in contact with me. I'm frustrated! I told him I was laying down. Now leave me alone. Ugh.

So all in all, people are crapping on me today. 

And guess what? I get to go in tomorrow for blood work because at my 8 week scan, my blood pressure was very high.

I wonder why... It probably won't be any better.

But hello ladies! Hope you all are feeling awesome.


----------



## lillprutten

I cant believe how lucky I am in this pregnancy. With my first I puked about 8-12 times a day and couldnt keep any food or fluid almost til 16 weeks of pregnancy.
This pregnancy i have had a lot of yuck feelings for some food but been allowed to eat food my body allowed me to:)
And I have puked once! ONCE! Unbelievable!
Everyone keeps saying it must be a girl because of the major differences between the pregnancies, I am not sure how much truth is in that statement?


----------



## LogansMama

I had my 12 week nuchal scan today. My baby was so cute, wriggling around and jumping all over. Had his hand up near his face the whole time just like my DS always did. (thats why my guess now is boy  LOL  but we never saw anything specific to make me think that!) My measurements were good like 1.2  1.4. Although the tech says that doesnt mean anything without the bloodwork but I am happy with those numbers! I didnt realize that this test consisted of 2 U/Ss, a month apart, and 2 sets of bloodwork. SO  that means I go back again in 4 weeks for another U/S. That will be my FIFTH one since I got pregnant! &#9786; Gotta love that! 


What is the deal with everyone having to drink lots of water?? I have NEVER had to. Not once between BOTH babies. I actually did drink water today, but when I got there, I had to pee, so I asked the girl and she told me to go. They did a tummy U/S first, got all the measurements, but then did a vaginal too, just so she could measure my cervix. I feel bad that they make you ladies suffer with a full bladder. Thats so uncomfortable!

Sam9Kids  Ill take your word that I am actually feeling the baby. You should know! You have LOTS of experience with this! 

Joulou  I actually tend to feel it when I am quiet and just chillen on the couch or something. 

Hope&faith  sorry your OH was being a jerk. Hope he comes around and acts nice like he was. Poor guy huh  HEs GETTING SICK OF IT? Can you hear my sarcasm?

And WHAT is the story with the sealed envelope? I would SO have to open it! Whats is with the secrecy? And what will happen if you DO open it? Ack - I SOOO would look!

One last thing - a little update... OH is being much nicer today, so I guess he finally got over his nonsense from yesterday. So thats a plus! He even cooked me dinner. And I'm so full now - I think I'm gonna bust!
 



Attached Files:







12wks2daysbaby2.jpg
File size: 50.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## better2gether

Hi lillprutten! I've heard both... I've heard that little girls are easier on the body and the little boys will give you hell. But there are always exceptions to the rule, right? ;) 

I haven't thrown up once. It makes me worry. But I saw a strong HB at 8 weeks. So it has to be okay...


----------



## better2gether

Beautiful ultrasound, LogansMama! :D


----------



## Missy86

Great pic Logansmam xx

Can my due date be changed to the 26 May, thank you


----------



## malpal

babyhope said:


> Hey Ladies! So I know alot of us are going to be heading to the next trimester soon, I am 11 or 12 weeks (doctor changed my date, and I still need to change my ticker) so whats going to happen? I really enjoy the May thread! Are we off on our own in 2nd tri? Or do we come back here?

Lets say 1st one in 2nd tri makes a new shiny May thread. Then when we start rolling over we have somewhere to go!!!!


----------



## malpal

Logans Mama..... Beautiful picture!! So pleased everyhting went well xx

I recieved a letter through from the hospital in Saturday asking me to attend an appointnment with a consultant on Friday. I have been placed under consultant care this time as i had pre-eclampsia with my dd. I have also just had the results from my blood test and it shows that i am very aneamic. Have to wait and see what the plan of action is for it on Friday. Also get to have a scan before the appointment!!! Very excited as i will only be 10 1/2 weeks. Not sure if this means it will be classed as my 12 week scan or whether i will have another in a few weeks. 
Just panicing now that there will be nothing there and they tell me i've made a mistake or something horrible. Why do we panic sooooooooooo much!!! 

Have a great day ladies xx


----------



## jolou

morning ladies

ergh i woke up with a headache and cant seem to shift it :( and i was feeling rather happy that i had no ms for a few days then this morning i struggled to get up lol maybe its my bodies way of telling me to slow down a bit :)

logan thats a lovely scan pic! i cant stop looking at mine. is it weird to say i feel moer pregnant now? lol

how is everyone doing today?


----------



## Shady_R

jolou said:


> morning ladies
> 
> ergh i woke up with a headache and cant seem to shift it :( and i was feeling rather happy that i had no ms for a few days then this morning i struggled to get up lol maybe its my bodies way of telling me to slow down a bit :)
> 
> logan thats a lovely scan pic! i cant stop looking at mine. is it weird to say i feel moer pregnant now? lol
> 
> how is everyone doing today?

I know how you feel about the headache hun, I had a throbbing headache all day yesterday and having one of my kids off school ill plus the baby running around I was not a happy mum to be yesterday. It was heaven when I eventually go to my bed though, although I have a slight headache again today though......

I have my scan today at 3:15, I so cant wait, Im really excited to see my bubs for the first time, Im nervous too, but more excited than anything else lol......

Hope everyone is ok today.....


----------



## Moongirl

Hi ladies,

I feel even more tired today, honestly i sometimes wonder how i get out of bed!!

Lillprutten  someone else told me that recently (that less morning sickness means its a girl) and Ive only had a few bouts of nausea, which got me thinking i might be on team pink. But then last night I was reading my pregnancy book and it said being really hungry during pregnancy is linked to having a boy and Ive been starving for weeks! So Ive given up predicting :haha:

MalPal/Baby hope  I think thats a good idea  first one there gets the honours of starting the new thread :thumbup:

Logans mama  great scan pics, theyre so clear at that stage, I cant wait!

ShadyR  good luck for the scan  how exciting! Cant wait to see the pics!

Hope you all have a good day and just look forward to the promised peace of the 2nd trimester!!

:hugs:


----------



## jolou

oh moongirl if thats right then im having a boy! lol im permanantly hungry to the point where its now a running joke with my mum and step dad when they take me out for lunch and ive had the worst nausea ever, not been sick yet tho. Didnt have any of this with my littel girl lol as much as these things are myths etc its all fun to think they are correct :)

shady R good luck with scan today! get the pic up asap! :D


----------



## Windmills

I'm in a foul, evil mood today. I may well just come back later! :lol:


----------



## lillprutten

Moongirl

Oh and I am very hungry sometimes too! But I can't stop thinking it's going to be pink clothes as with my boy I was so sick! But ah well I have to keep my mind open it can be a boy:)


----------



## abz

good grief this thread moves fast. it's taken me forever to catch up :D ha. had my booking in appointment yesterday, but she did not tests? she's doing all of those in 3 weeks time by which point i'll be 12 weeks? this seems rather late to me, but it seems you have a couple of half hour appointments with her rather than a long one. i got my great big bunch of papers though, so that's something. 

and she's confirmed my due date as currently being the 26th may :) and i should get my appointment for my 12 week scan in the post shortly. hurrah!! i can't wait to be able to tell people at work. i'm making mistakes all over the place as my brain won't work and i'm so tired i can't concentrate :(

abz xx


----------



## Cactusgirl

Logansmama - what a fab scan picture!

I really hope my 12 week scan is so clear - I have seen such fab ones on here I will be gutted if it is not clear!

Everything going ok with me this week - had to travel to Essex on Monday for a meeting so was knackered last night as drove back, was asleep by 9:30!

I think a new thread in 2nd tri would be a great idea so we can all graduate over when we reach the right time! The early May mummy's can warm it up for us coming over later!!!


----------



## Daisy&Bump

15th May for me. Be lovely to be pregnant throughout winter whis time instead of a heatwave!!!


----------



## Windmills

It's usually roasting in April though! :D


----------



## maybebaby3

Daisy&Bump said:


> 15th May for me. Be lovely to be pregnant throughout winter whis time instead of a heatwave!!!

u r due same day as me!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Daisy&Bump

ah suga - is it wrong to wish for april showers?! lol


----------



## Daisy&Bump

maybebaby3 said:


> Daisy&Bump said:
> 
> 
> 15th May for me. Be lovely to be pregnant throughout winter whis time instead of a heatwave!!!
> 
> u r due same day as me!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...



oooo - was looking for a date buddy - didnt do anything like this with my first


----------



## maybebaby3

hope&faith i sometimes don't understand men. i think they have no idea what we are going thru. Hang in there. hope u got your essay done xxx


----------



## abz

would it not be better to shift this thread over so that as people graduate they don't have to catch up on pages and pages? plus we can all stay in touch and keep track of each other on one thread then. i'm sure the mods won't mind moving it when the time comes.


----------



## hope&faith09

Well oh has been alot better today ... to be fair he has just started a new job, we are moving soon and there is so much going on hes not sleeping very well. Not an excuse to be mean but he has been much nicer today! Daisy&bump your due the same day as me too! ... Does anyone know how long the first midwife appointment lasts for?!? I have it at 4 today a little excited. How is everyone else today? x x x


----------



## abz

hey hon. mine only lasted half an hour but i seem to be unusual in that she took all of my medical history etc but didn't take any blood tests. she's doing all those in 3 weeks? by which time i will be 12 weeks. which seems odd to me...


----------



## hope&faith09

I think mine is doing blood tests today, well I hope she does! Did you get any leaflets or booklets or anything? Also do I need much info on OH as he isnt coming! x x x


----------



## abz

i honestly don't know hon. i didn't get asked anything about OH, but if he knows his blood group then that could be handy to know. i got given my mass of papers that i need to take every time and some information on back and pelvis probs as i already have a dodgy back. and a magazine that has some freeby vouchers in it. and a dvd about breastfeeding. and some leaflets on diet etc. so you do get quite a bit of info. and you can ask silly questions too of course :) i'm sure mine was trying not to laugh at me?


----------



## hope&faith09

haha mine is going to be laughing at me, I have a couple of medical problems which may affect my pregnancy so Im hoping she can sort out any worries I have! I had loads of questions and now I have forgotten so much!


----------



## Cactusgirl

hope&faith09 said:


> Well oh has been alot better today ... to be fair he has just started a new job, we are moving soon and there is so much going on hes not sleeping very well. Not an excuse to be mean but he has been much nicer today! Daisy&bump your due the same day as me too! ... Does anyone know how long the first midwife appointment lasts for?!? I have it at 4 today a little excited. How is everyone else today? x x x

my first midwife apt lasted about 15minutes!
She took my blood pressure, told me time scales of when things would happen, asked if I had any other questions, gave me a pack with some FAQs, magazine with vouchers in etc, medical exception form and that was it!!

I have my booking appointment at 12 weeks and apparently that is much more detailed with medical history etc.


----------



## hope&faith09

Wow ... now I have no idea whats going to happen! hmm I guess I just have to wait and see. I thought this was my booking in appointment but now I have no idea!!! Thanks for your help ladies x x x


----------



## Windmills

My first MW appointment was much like yours cactusgirl, but probably shorter. She didn't give me my exemption forms (I forgot to ask because I was so nervous lol), took my BP but didn't tell me what it was, didn't give me anything, and I could barely understand her because she was Japanese.. I was gutted, but now I'm looking forward to my proper booking in appointment at the hospital :happydance:


----------



## Sef79

Congrats from me also, to all the new mummys on here, Im, due May 2010, cant wait!


----------



## Moongirl

Gosh this thread doesn't half move fast - i've only been away a couple of hours!!

I'll need to take a note somewhere of our symptoms Joulou and Lillprutten, and we can (scientifically of course) see which theories work out! :winkwink: Anyone else have any good ones we can try out?

Re the midwife appointments, my first one is on lucky friday the 13th Nov (i'll be almost 12 weeks) and the letter calls it a booking appointment and says it could take up to 2 hours. I'm hoping i'll get my scan then and there? Think i'll phone the hospital and find out, because hubby would want to see the beany too :thumbup:

have a good day all!

:hugs:


----------



## abz

oh god. .well. i've just had to tell my boss i'm pregnant. which is a relief in some ways. but i'm only nine weeks. but then i suppose if something went wrong i'd have to tell him anyways so...

i work in IT and one of our team is leaving, leaving two of us to cover all the shifts. and my boss was trying to sort cover out and work out how we were all going to work over the next year... so i felt it only fair that he know that i won't be around for half of next year. he was lovely. gave me a big congratulations, said that he would take it into consideration (since that will leave a team of one...) and that there was plenty of time yet. he isn't going to mention it to anyone. so that's all good. but i feel a bit daft for telling him now as i doubt the extra three weeks would matter. but at the time it suddenly felt really urgent that i didn't mess him around etc, ha. i'm a wally!!

abz xx


----------



## hope&faith09

I had to tell my main tutor at Uni really early so if I need any extensions etc they can sort it out. Felt really odd telling them so soon but I guess I will be telling lots more people in the near future so better get used to it! Was just about to leave for my appointment and started gagging ... why am I ok all day and the minute Im about to go out this starts?!? Im hoping it stops and I can leave the house without a bucket! x x x


----------



## abz

this happened to me this morning at half 6 just before we had to leave for work. i was standing at the door with the cold air breathing deeply and my OH couldn't understand what i was up to.. i didn't dare open my mouth to tell him, ha. it passed though and we managed to drive to work without any mishaps... so i hope you get out the door soon honey.


----------



## jolou

Moongirl said:


> Gosh this thread doesn't half move fast - i've only been away a couple of hours!!
> 
> I'll need to take a note somewhere of our symptoms Joulou and Lillprutten, and we can (scientifically of course) see which theories work out! :winkwink: Anyone else have any good ones we can try out?
> 
> Re the midwife appointments, my first one is on lucky friday the 13th Nov (i'll be almost 12 weeks) and the letter calls it a booking appointment and says it could take up to 2 hours. I'm hoping i'll get my scan then and there? Think i'll phone the hospital and find out, because hubby would want to see the beany too :thumbup:
> 
> have a good day all!
> 
> :hugs:

lol brilliant idea moon!


As for my booking appointment it lasted 45 minutes, was warned it can take an hour, she took my blood, weighed me (ergh thank god it was not in stones so i didnt really understand it lol) and just asked about med history my family history as dad has diabetes and my nan suffered from high blood pressure since she was in her 30s, told me id need a glucose intolerance test at 25 wks (whats that involve?) and basically just had a chat, it was lovely, probably because i was the only one she was seeing that day lol she also took note of my last pregnancy etc to be honest it was totally different to my booking app when pregnant with sophie, that lasted all of 15 min so i guess it varies on where you live etc


----------



## abz

you were the only person she was seeing? ha. my midwife says she can see up to 20 women in one morning on fridays when the appointments are shorter... she was booked end to end every half an hour :D this may be why i didn't have blood tests etc done. she took the hospital i wanted to go to, went through any questions i had, weighed me (oh dear god that was awful. but i wasn't quite heavy enough to be considered risky) and asked me about family history and that was it really.


----------



## jolou

i ment for that afternoon :) her normal antenatel clinics are held in the morning, for some reason i had an appointment in the afternoon. my next app is in the morning with everyone else :) oh god il have to get on the scales again! it hasnt helped im hungry all the bloomin time lol


----------



## abz

ha. well mine showed great shock when i told her what i had weighed in july when i got married!! i put part of it down to an all-inclusive honeymoon (ahem. that was about a stone on...) and then i haven't been able to stop eating since before i found out as it was the only way to stop me feeling sick. she said it was perfectly normal and once my sickness calms down i will be able to control my diet more. i gain weight at an alarming rate when i'm not on a strict regime... and i haven't been :D


----------



## jolou

lol same here, i was on weight watchers after having sophie and if i steered away from it id easy put it on again... i blame my mother im built exactly like her lol oh well it will all be worth it and i know i can loose it again, ive done it before :D


----------



## abz

i had to really hack and grind for a year on the strictest of things (i was on the cambridge diet for most of that) to lose weight for my wedding... and now i've put most of it back on in a few months, and although one of those was rather indulgent, i haven't been ridiculously unhealthy. it's so depressing, ha. still. worth it :)


----------



## jolou

i know exactly what you mean lol


----------



## abz

this last hour of work is dragging it's heels somewhat. i have a book i want to finish reading tonight. so i'm going to do that and try not to think of chips!! all i want is chips!! all the time. resisting chips is becoming a bit of a habit!!

abz xx


----------



## jolou

well i have just spent the last hour tryin to find my car reg form argh i was panicing lol then was tryin to find out when my car was last serviced...think it must be about 2 yrs ago! then was tryin to find out the actual fault ive had with my car for the last yr, turns out its a known fault that could cost about 100 quid to fix ... my OH is gonna love me lol tax, mot, service and repair something thats been wrong for a yr oooops


----------



## Sef79

/


----------



## srcoyner

I have my first scan today, very excited, but nervous at the same time. I felt great yesterday, but I think I'm making up for it today :sick:


----------



## lillprutten

Here everyone gets glucose tests at 28-29th week of pregnancy


----------



## Windmills

I'm having a stressful evening. The car I can't even drive needs an MOT, I'm so tempted to just sell it and put it towards our deposit. But even then I'll need to put it through the MOT. And then I realised I don't have the form to say I own it, so I have to go back to the shitty place I bought it :wacko: 
Anyway, I'm exhausted this evening, and lonely! My sister and all her friends have gone to Farmageddon, which I'm glad about since I don't have to put up with her :lol:


----------



## better2gether

Another stressful day. My doctor called me in to check my blood pressure again and go over my lab results. My blood pressure is still high, but all lab work was normal. I might have to go on meds. Oh well. :( She said it was most likely stress induced. I take that to mean OH induced... I swear to God he is PMSing. So nasty and pissy.

But. I GOT TO HEAR THE BABY'S HEARTBEAT. My heart seriously melted.

12 week scan here I come. 11-13-09!


----------



## Windmills

:cloud9: Glad your appointment went well. Soo jealous you got to hear the HB, I can't wait for that!!


----------



## better2gether

Thank you. I was quite surprised when the nurse came in with a doppler! She was so nice and asked if I had enough time hearing my "pumpkin." :D When is your scan, katie_xx?


----------



## Windmills

Aww that's so sweet! I always think the nurses etc sound nicer over there!
My scan's not until the 10th of next month :( nearly 3 weeks, booo!


----------



## shawnie

better2gether said:


> Another stressful day. My doctor called me in to check my blood pressure again and go over my lab results. My blood pressure is still high, but all lab work was normal. I might have to go on meds. Oh well. :( She said it was most likely stress induced. I take that to mean OH induced... I swear to God he is PMSing. So nasty and pissy.
> 
> But. I GOT TO HEAR THE BABY'S HEARTBEAT. My heart seriously melted.
> 
> 12 week scan here I come. 11-13-09!

 That is soooo wonderful lady! I got to hear mine on the doppler today too for the first time. ALmost didn't think we were gonna hear it then at the last minute we did! I know how excited you feel.... =)))):cloud9::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## agreeksmom

i went to the dr's and my due date was changed i am due in june so Thanks guys!! will miss ya


----------



## NokiaPurple16

im quite luckyy, no morning sickness, but im craving lodsa cheessseee haha
27th may ... cant wait :)
x


----------



## better2gether

Katie, I know what you mean about time dragging. It will get here though! ;)

Shawnie, it really made me stop and enjoy the moment. I think it has changed everything! It is a different kind of reality. Yay for us! :D


----------



## better2gether

Oh, cheese is my food of choice. Had grilled cheese and tomato soup all day! lol. I want more.


----------



## fluffpuffin

better2gether said:


> Oh, cheese is my food of choice. Had grilled cheese and tomato soup all day! lol. I want more.

sounds yummy!!! homemade? xx


----------



## srcoyner

I just got back for the doctors, got to see my little bean :) I have a pic. and will try and put in on. saw the heartbeating, but was too queit to hear :( better luck next time https://C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\My Documents\My Pictures\Scan0001.tif


----------



## srcoyner

how do you put a picture on?


----------



## srcoyner

better2gether said:


> Oh, cheese is my food of choice. Had grilled cheese and tomato soup all day! lol. I want more.

All I wanted and had yesterday was grilled cheese sandwich and tomato soup :) my fav.


----------



## shawnie

I am a cheese head.. All I do is eat cheese LMAO Theres a thread all about cheese hahaha

Click post reply ----> then up top theres a little picture, click that .....> then it gives an option to upload =) just find the pic on your pc then click it and say ok or whatever and then upload =))


----------



## shawnie

wait i lied!!! its a paperclip!!!!!!!! not the picture frame but you can do the picture frame if you have th picture uploaded onto another site and have the link but its the "paperclip"


----------



## srcoyner

ok i'll try again


----------



## srcoyner

all it keeps saying is that it is invalid


----------



## fluffpuffin

have you got a photobucket account? then you can copy the direct link under the picture and with the logo 'insert picture' you just paste the direct link in there.


----------



## better2gether

Oh yes. Homemade. Is anyone having a hard time eating fruits or drinking juice? I try but it hurts my stomach. I'm trying... But it's a no go so far. :(


----------



## srcoyner

better2gether said:


> Oh yes. Homemade. Is anyone having a hard time eating fruits or drinking juice? I try but it hurts my stomach. I'm trying... But it's a no go so far. :(

No, I can only eat fruit. Vegetables make gag


----------



## better2gether

I'm sort of "making" myself drink juice and eat berries and apples. The whole time I'm thinking cheese or salty chips would be a much better choice. lol.


----------



## LogansMama

With Logan I couldn't even LOOK at a vegetable. Just the thought of em made me gag. This time I CRAVE Them nonstop.


----------



## Pixie81

Hi ladies

I had a scan 2 weeks ago but they only dated the baby at 10 weeks, so I had to go back on Tuesday for another dating scan when the baby was bigger.

Baby was very active and was flipping around all over the place. I was dated at 12 weeks and 3 days, so my new due date is 1st May. Anyone else share the same day as me?

I don't know if I am imagining it, but I'm sure I've felt the baby move a few times. Feels like fluttering. I didn't think this was supposed to happen until 16 weeks or so?

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## jaccib

Pixie81 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I had a scan 2 weeks ago but they only dated the baby at 10 weeks, so I had to go back on Tuesday for another dating scan when the baby was bigger.
> 
> Baby was very active and was flipping around all over the place. I was dated at 12 weeks and 3 days, so my new due date is 1st May. Anyone else share the same day as me?
> 
> I don't know if I am imagining it, but I'm sure I've felt the baby move a few times. Feels like fluttering. I didn't think this was supposed to happen until 16 weeks or so?
> 
> How is everyone feeling?

 
Hey I am sure I have felt movement too....have been ill with suspected swine flu and while laying in my sickbed on my left was sure I felt fluttering and I keep getting gentle tugging on my left too!! With second + pregnancies I am sure you can feel things earlier!!

I have my NT dating scan tomorrow afternoon and I am bricking it!!!


----------



## Cactusgirl

thanks ladies I am now dying for cheese on toast with tomato soup!!

Looks like a few of us have to MOT and tax cars this month! What a joy!


----------



## jaccib

Cheese on toast and tomato soup...........you been in my cupboards??????:wacko: That is exactly what I have been living on while I have been ill!!!!

My first proper meal last night in a week AND I managed to cookit all myself!!!!!.....pork chops,green beans,sweetcorn,new potatoes and gravy!!!YUM!!!!


----------



## Mrs RC

Oh I am so annoyed today. There are some people at work that just really annoy me!!

That and the fact that today is the first day that I really cannot do my trousers up - not even one button. rubbish.

x


----------



## Pixie81

Mrs RC said:


> Oh I am so annoyed today. There are some people at work that just really annoy me!!
> 
> That and the fact that today is the first day that I really cannot do my trousers up - not even one button. rubbish.
> 
> x

I know how you feel about annoying people at work... only difference is the one I work with is a child! Lol. 

I haven't been able to do my trousers up for weeks now! :shhh: I've been wearing the over bump jeans from Next... so comfy! Highly recommend them:thumbup:


----------



## jolou

i keep thinking i feel a slight flutter, sometimes wonder if im imagining it tho lol

ergh i have to take my car into chester for its mot and service on monday morning, has to be there between 8:30 and 9 am....means i need to leave the house at 8!! arghhh lol just when i thought id have a lie in since sophie is with her dad for most the half term. Looks like my mummy is gonna have a visitor for the day lol on a good note tho my OH is happy i managed to get the mot and service for 150 quid..how much do we want to bet there will be loads that needs fixing.

Not feeling too bad this morning, woke up with a sore throat tho and a lovely little cold sore in the corner of my mouth.


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning Ladies! 

I had my midwife appointment yesterday... It lasted an hour and a half! She filled so much information in on the computer and gave me so much stuff to read thru and took bloods etc. I would be happy but they tried to hear the heartbeat and couldnt hear it, maybe it was just too early but I know others on here have heard it already, hoping my 12 week scan appointment comes thru quickly so I can see whats going on. 

Woke up this morning so tired and emotional. Am supposed to be writing an essay on motivation its a shame I have no motivation to do it! Im also feeling like I need to tell my mum about this pregnancy and soon coz at least then I can talk to her about how I feel. 

How is everyone else today? x x x


----------



## Kelly s

hi hope&faith.
same with me heard no heartbeat but bit early as when had my scan there it was beating away good n strong,
will your mum be supportive with u xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Not sure how my mum is going to react, probably badly! We are so close and Im worried its going to change our relationship but I guess the sooner I tell her the better now at least its then out in the open. I think it may have to wait until next week as thats when I will next see her and I dont think its fair to tell her over the phone. I wish things werent this stressful and I could just enjoy this pregnancy!


----------



## bexxie

Hi 

Is there an updated list?

I am adding this one I have found if you arent on here girls can you copy and paste yourself in?

I have added myself the 7th May

*MAY 2010 BABY DUE DATES:*

*May 1st* 
curlew
farah
vixta

*May 2nd*
gixxgirl06
Mrs A
Ollieburger

*May 3rd*
erinaimee
Hen
jaccib
LogansMama
LSU25
socophoenix
Wellington
wlove_happy

*May 4th*
lily123
Lizzieredrup
loobo83
marie-louise
Miss-Boo
MRSPNJ
sammywhammy

*May 5th*
Bailey
RedRose
Urchin

*May 6th*
LauraW

*May 7th*
Bexxie
BrightEyes
jolou
Kelly87
laney_1981
Mrs RC
nickysdestiny
sambam
shawnie

*May 8th*
Emarismummy
mummy78
Taurustot09
laney_1981


*May 9th*
AmeliahJoy
louisa89
punch

*May 10th*
Su B

*May 11th*
kikaypoxels

*May 12th*
littlebuddha

*May 13th*

*May 14th*
babyhope
lola1985
mommy43

*May 15th*
hope&faith09
maybebaby3
Melissa_M
Need-pink

*May 16th*
Sparkledust09
cheekygrin

*May 17th*
Cactusgirl
Ivoryapril
malpal

*May 18th*
Tink&PeterPan 
LeaArr 

*May 19th*
sandrass
Gypsy_Punk 


*May 20th*
amanda09
Cateyes

*May 21st*
spencerbear

*May 22nd*

*May 23rd*

*May 24th*
JIGGY

*May 25th*

*May 26th*

*May 27th*

*May 28th*

*May 29th*

*May 30th*

*May 31st*
​
Thanks bex


----------



## Kelly s

a no what u mean sort of i had nothing but horrible yukky symptoms n cant wait till a can just enjoy it xx


----------



## Windmills

I want cheese on toast and pepsi max, but we have no cheese. And going to buy some will involve getting dressed :shock: :lol: I haven't left the house since Monday or something, think I'd better go out!


----------



## Kelly s

im may 24th how do i add myself lol


----------



## Windmills

I've been updating it Bexxie. I'll find it now xx


----------



## hope&faith09

ha ha I swear my sickness starts up when I start to get dressed to leave the house! I feel confined between these 4 walls! I only went out yesterday coz i had to go to my appointment! I think I get scared about being ill while being out so I just stay in!


----------



## Kelly s

iv just got over my sickness today n just ate
2 bags of crisps
5 mini bags of buttons
3 oranges
and half bag of pretzals
lol 1st time a ate in about 5 days


----------



## Windmills

*MAY 2010 BABY DUE DATES*

*May 1st *
curlew
dmn1156
farah
LogansMama
vixta


*May 2nd*
gixxgirl06
mailtoyin2005
Mrs A
Ollieburger


*May 3rd*
erinaimee
greeneforever 
Hen
jaccib
LSU25
shylovebird
socophoenix
Wellington
wlove_happy


*May 4th*
lily123
Lizzieredrup
loobo83
marie-louise
Miss-Boo
MRSPNJ
sammywhammy


*May 5th*
Bailey
Bexxie
RedRose
jolou

*May 6th*
LauraW


*May 7th*
Awtp1974
BrightEyes
Kelly87
laney_1981
Mrs RC
nickysdestiny
sambam
MrsMummy&bump


*May 8th*
Emarismummy
Jellyt
laney_1981
mummy78
Sam9Kids
shawnie
Taurustot09
clogsy90


*May 9th*
AmeliahJoy
louisa89
Pregnantbride
punch


*May 10th*
belleii
Mishmo76
Snailien
Su B
molly_p83


*May 11th*
kikaypoxels
NervousNelly
Sarah81
Shady_R


*May 12th*
mojo401
mork
ninewest
littlebuddha


*May 13th*
cheekygrin
TaraW
lillprutten 


*May 14th*
babyhope
laura4disney 
lola1985
mommy43


*May 15th*
aw1990
Georgias mum 
hope&faith09
maybebaby3
Need-pink
Daisy&Bump


*May 16th*
cheekygrin
cking
justincase007
Rhianny224
Sparkledust09
Pikefoldpixel

*May 17th*
Cactusgirl
Ivoryapril
malpal


*May 18th*
devon2010 
JIGGY
Pussy Galore
Tink&PeterPan


*May 19th*
AdamsEve
Gypsy_Punk 
sandrass


*May 20th*
amanda09
Cateyes
etoya
girlross
xminimotox
maybabydoll


*May 21st*
Cb1
Puffinsmom


*May 22nd*
carriecinaz
Chubbin
Happy2bme
katie_xx 
Plumplump


*May 23rd*
~curiosity~
devonlady
quail
srcoyner


*May 24th*
kelly s

*May 25th*
cmharbour
DadToBeJohn
Frufru
lori
lulabug
better2gether
abz


*May 26th*
DWandMJ 
zenmommy526


*May 27th*
3boys
poppy fields 


*May 28th*
beccamatty
Missy86
Modo
fluffpuffin


*May 29th*
Moongirl
wait.and.see 


*May 30th*
CdnSunshine
selina3127
Tudor Rose 


*May 31st*
Martz


----------



## hope&faith09

Im now managing to eat (which is much better than a couple of weeks ago! ) but some things are still making me heave and the more stressed I get the worse I feel!


----------



## Mrs RC

My hubby rocks! He is taking me to Wagamama's for lunch....ooh ginger chicken udon.....I am so hungry now....!!!


pixie81 - will look at getting some maternity jeans - don't they fall down without a proper bump though?!


----------



## hope&faith09

mmmm wagamammas! Wish there was one near us!


----------



## jolou

mrs rc - have some maternity jeans from red herring in debenhams, mine go under bump and i wear a belt with them at first then by end of day the belt is off! lol i definately prefer these ones tho to the over bump ones i had in my last pregnancy. my advice is try them on first you can judge for yourself which you prefer.

hope it helps
x


----------



## Windmills

Ah there's a place near me called Bamboo that's exactly like Wagamama's but way cheaper! I might try and persuade someone to go there with me, because otherwise I'm going to have to eat the pizza that's sitting in my fridge..


----------



## fluffpuffin

I'm glad I'm not the only one who has been confined to their house. I'm feeling too sick to do anything at the moment. Haven't been to work this week at all. xx


----------



## Pixie81

Hope you don't mind, I've added myself to the list...

MAY 2010 DUE DATES..

May 1st 
Pixie 81
curlew
dmn1156
farah
LogansMama
vixta


May 2nd
gixxgirl06
mailtoyin2005
Mrs A
Ollieburger


May 3rd
erinaimee
greeneforever 
Hen
jaccib
LSU25
shylovebird
socophoenix
Wellington
wlove_happy


May 4th
lily123
Lizzieredrup
loobo83
marie-louise
Miss-Boo
MRSPNJ
sammywhammy


May 5th
Bailey
Bexxie
RedRose
jolou

May 6th
LauraW


May 7th
Awtp1974
BrightEyes
Kelly87
laney_1981
Mrs RC
nickysdestiny
sambam
MrsMummy&bump


May 8th
Emarismummy
Jellyt
laney_1981
mummy78
Sam9Kids
shawnie
Taurustot09
clogsy90


May 9th
AmeliahJoy
louisa89
Pregnantbride
punch


May 10th
belleii
Mishmo76
Snailien
Su B
molly_p83


May 11th
kikaypoxels
NervousNelly
Sarah81
Shady_R


May 12th
mojo401
mork
ninewest
littlebuddha


May 13th
cheekygrin
TaraW
lillprutten 


May 14th
babyhope
laura4disney 
lola1985
mommy43


May 15th
aw1990
Georgias mum 
hope&faith09
maybebaby3
Need-pink
Daisy&Bump


May 16th
cheekygrin
cking
justincase007
Rhianny224
Sparkledust09
Pikefoldpixel

May 17th
Cactusgirl
Ivoryapril
malpal


May 18th
devon2010 
JIGGY
Pussy Galore
Tink&PeterPan


May 19th
AdamsEve
Gypsy_Punk 
sandrass


May 20th
amanda09
Cateyes
etoya
girlross
xminimotox
maybabydoll


May 21st
Cb1
Puffins&#8217;mom


May 22nd
carriecinaz
Chubbin
Happy2bme
katie_xx 
Plumplump


May 23rd
~curiosity~
devonlady
quail
srcoyner


May 24th
kelly s

May 25th
cmharbour
DadToBeJohn
Frufru
lori
lulabug
better2gether
abz


May 26th
DWandMJ 
zenmommy526


May 27th
3boys
poppy fields 


May 28th
beccamatty
Missy86
Modo
fluffpuffin


May 29th
Moongirl
wait.and.see 


May 30th
CdnSunshine
selina3127
Tudor Rose 


May 31st
Martz


----------



## Pixie81

Any of you ladies thought of any names yet? We have finally settled on our names that we can agree on; Amelia Rose for a girl and Elliot for a boy. We are yet to decide on a middle name for a boy. Any ideas what goes with Elliot?


----------



## jolou

we have our girl name, *Isobel Joan Scott* i know joan is rather old fashioned but i want to do something that honors my nan who passed away suddenly at the end of june. we are very undecided for a boys name, for a long time joking about before even thinking about trying we said Jack after jack bauer in 24 lol but someone has but doubts into marks mind saying when his daughter was born there was 7 boys on the ward and 5 of them were Jack..gggrrrrrrr it would have been *Jack Thomas Scott* but now we are at loggerheads, my 2nd choice is James its a very significant name in our family, every generation from my grandads side has had a James but my OH wont have it for some reason :'( i think *James Thomas Scott *sounds lovely


----------



## Shady_R

Hey everyone well I had my scan dates and they changed it from the 11 may to the 10 may, sorry for being a pain with the updating.....

Was great seeing the baby, cant wait till m y 20 week scan now on 22 Dec, lovey christmas pressie yay.....


----------



## jolou

yay shady! i cant wait for my 20 week scan, mine will be around the same time as yours i think!


----------



## Pixie81

Hi JoLou,

So sorry to hear about your Nan. That is such a lovely idea, naming the baby after her.

My 1st son was going to be called Jack, but it was a very popular name back then too and when he was born, he didn't look like a Jack at all, so I called him Oliver. His middle name is James and I was thinking of calling Baby #2 Elliot James (if a boy) after him so he feels more involved. He is 9 and I think will feel a bit left out when the baby arrives.

I think James Thomas Scott sounds lovely too. We had terrible trouble thinking of boys names we liked. We used to lie in bed going through the alphabet with all the boys names we could think of for each letter... didn't work. Then the night before last DH came up with the idea of thinking of all the boys names in Hollyoaks! Hence we came up with Elliot! Can't believe we didn't think of it before as its such a lovely name. Just hope the baby isn't geeky like the Elliot in Hollyoaks!

My 20 week scan is on 16th December. We're hoping to find out what sex it is so we can start buying pink or blue... roll on the January sales!!x


----------



## jolou

I think I may need to start being nice to my OH lol try and gt him to my way of thinking  Thomas has to be in the name as its Marks middle name and his dads, i think it was his grandads name. see i can be nice im not that keen on thomas but still i let him have it ;)

ohhh january sales... im thinking any money i get (which i usualy do now im older) may end up going on bump lol


----------



## Kelly s

i agree with james, my grandad was james scott lol.
we picked richie junier, as dad is richard lol and i love esmee for girl needing a middle name to tho. (pronounced esemay) as due may


----------



## malpal

Hello ladies!! 
Wow how busy has it been on here! Took me ages to catch up. 
Have my scan and consultant appointment tomorrow at 10am so very excited/nervous. 
Have been busy making christmas cakes and a fruit birthday cake this morning, the smell is delicious! Am very proud of myself. I just have to remember to keep moistening them with the brandy! 
What's everyone else upto today??? xx


----------



## Pixie81

Ooooohhh... Chistmas Cake! I've always wanted to make one myself but I think it's a bit ambitious for me!

Good luck for your scan tomorrow. I'm sure it will go great. I had mine on Tuesday. It was lovely seeing our jelly bean again and we heard the heartbeat for the first time (I had to ask her to put the sound on!). Make sure you drink lots so your pics come out nice and clear!

I'm sitting here having a cup of tea while the children I look after are having their nap. I've had a hectic morning with them. I have 4 more children to collect after school in an hour though. No rest for the wicked!


----------



## malpal

Oooo i'm sitting very quitely having a lovely cuppa!! It's hot too!!! 
Lexie is having a nap, so i'm enjoy the rest! 

Christmas cake is sooooo easy. Looks harder than what it is. Alot of it is in the soaking of the fruit. Once that's sone mix it all up and cook on very low heat of about 3 and a half hours. You should give it a go, it is much more enjoyable knowing you made it!


----------



## Windmills

I know I missed the names discussion, but my OH and I are never going to agree on a girls name. He has a daughter called Anais.. He likes Idris :shrug: is that even a real name?! I like really normal names like Olivia, Sophie etc. I really love Daisy but he hates it.. I like Mia but he says it means missing in action. :dohh: 
Boys names though, I think we're settled on Charlie or Jack (I'm not too keen on Jack, like someone else said, it's getting really common). Again, OH has been making stupid comments- 'can we call him Stephen after my Dad?'. Sounds reasonable, except he already has a son called Stephen. :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## better2gether

For awhile my OH was set on calling little bean Leslie. First of all, if we have a boy, we're screwed. We have absolutely no names for boys... I try to bring it up, but he is set that it is a girl for whatever reason. Second of all, Leslie is a perfectly lovely name... But not my first choice, you know? I like the cutesy names too. Like Daisy. And he would never go for that. How are you supposed to compromise?! Goodness gracious.


----------



## malpal

We have a definate boys name. No girls ones as yet. We didn't have any problems when we picked Lexie's name. We both agreed on all 3 of the final names we had. 
We never told anyone the names we had picked last time, as we had found out the sex we wanted to have a surprise announcement to make when she was born. I also find it really hard when you talk about names to people and you say i like such and such and they say oooh i went to school with a ....... and she was horrible etc etc
So my lips are sealed!!! 
Have fun picking though xxxx


----------



## better2gether

That is so true! People do that! I think I'll follow your advice and if we do find names, we'll keep it to ourselves. ;)


----------



## shawnie

We have always talked about names when we first got together. He has a fav boys name and I have a fav girls name. We both agreed that we will use my sisters middle name for a girl and use my dad n brothers middle name for a boy. we wont be asking anyone what they think, it's what we want. Dp mom didn't like the boys name at all and said as long as the girls name wasn't used in short it would be ok LMAO 

My sister asked our family opinion on names and now i feel bad cuz the name they choose (sophia) I had said sounded like an older persons name and now it fits perfect with my little niece. Will keep looking just in case we find something better but were kinda set now on what we have.


----------



## jolou

i know exactly what you mean about someone saying something about the names you choose, all of marks friends has had some sort of comment and he listens too much to them! it annoys me at times it really does, i feel like shouting "ITS MEEEE YOUR HAVING A BABY WITH NOT THEM!!!" they do tend to butt in with us alot and it peeves off!! they were all saying these stupid names (that i wont repeat incase i offend!) but all i think is, this child has to grow up with that name, might sound nice as a baby but u gotta think of things like school and teens, kids can be mean! does that make sense?....ops i ranted...

With sophie it was simple to choose, i heard my mum saying how if she was to have a child again it would be sophie and i just fell in love with it, plus it suits her soo well, i cant imagine her being any of the other names we thought of lol

Well im currently feeling stuffed, i took sophie to pizza hut for early tea as she off to her dads for a week tonight. Bought some non-alc beers for me to have one of tonight as OH is working away aswel, egg-custard mmmmmm and a ripple for tomorrow afternoon :)


----------



## urchin

Ay up!

Thought I'd just pop in to let you know I'm doing ok (still a bit wobbly emotionally, but getting there)
I went for a follow up scan on Monday which confirmed that everything has passed so i don't have to have a nasty D&C

I guess I'm not feeling strong enough to dive back into the TTC forum, but I thought I would pop my head in here because you were all so lovely when i was going through such an awful time.

Anyway, i hope all is going well for the darling Babes of May.

Big squeezes from wee Urchin xxx


----------



## shawnie

Hugs Urchin, great to see you lady... xoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## jolou

oh urchin huggggggge hugs from me!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey Urchin, glad your feeling a little better, your still in my thoughts as is everyone with angels from the May babies group. x x x 

As for names we sorta have two at the moment although they are likely to change! I like Johnathan Edward and Lily May. But we also like Amy, Oliver and Harry! hmmm! 

Well got in the mood to do work this afternoon but ended up spending the afternoon at the bank! We are supposed to be completing on our new house next Friday but our Loan offer thingy came thru and they have mucked it all up so we're not sure if we are going to complete or not! Very stressful! How has everyone elses afternoons been? x x x


----------



## Mork

Lovely to hear from you Urchin xxx


----------



## lili24

Hi Urch!! Big hugs!! Xxx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Lovely to hear from you Urchin :) xxx


----------



## LogansMama

Pixie81 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I had a scan 2 weeks ago but they only dated the baby at 10 weeks, so I had to go back on Tuesday for another dating scan when the baby was bigger.
> 
> Baby was very active and was flipping around all over the place. I was dated at 12 weeks and 3 days, so my new due date is 1st May. Anyone else share the same day as me?
> 
> I don't know if I am imagining it, but I'm sure I've felt the baby move a few times. Feels like fluttering. I didn't think this was supposed to happen until 16 weeks or so?
> 
> How is everyone feeling?

Pixie - I am due May 1st also. And I have been feeling baby a bit too. I didn't believe it at first, but its been happening more and more... feels like a tapping...tap tap tap. Its cute. :)


----------



## LogansMama

Hi Urchin. Glad to hear you are hangin in and feeling a little better.


----------



## LogansMama

NAmes.... hmmmm. I don't know. With Logan we had picked out 3 top choices before the big day... but never chose one. I felt like I HAD to SEE him first, before I could decide. Well - when he was born, we didn't go with ANY of the original three. Logan was a name we had thought of only a couple days before... and never really even considered, but when we saw him, we KNEW. I don't think I can pick a name without seeing the baby first.

This time so far I have a couple girl names I like, but its still very up in the air! I have major trouble with boy names - can't think of ANY. I really like Lily for a girl, and I think I like the way it sounds with Logan too. Logan and Lily... cute right? I also like Zoe. I don't know. We probably won't know till the big day once again. It does get easier once we can narrow it to one sex though. We like to keep it private too... hate telling too many people our choices, cause then we have to hear their opinions! IF we end up picking the name for REAL, most people won't say anything negative. Of course that did NOT stop my FIL from voicing his opinion about Logan's name. He hates it and made it known! He really wanted something Italian. (Our top 3 choices were italian names, so I think he was a bit shocked). Anyhow - not his child, not his choice!


----------



## lillprutten

That's a big advantage being pregnant and alone knowing I won't have a man thinking he actually has a saying about the names. Even if I was with the father of my baby I would never let him have anything to say about the names. Some people can call it rough or cruel, but it is me carrying the baby for 9 months and therefore I think it is the mother's right alone to decide the name. Then I don't really mind if people get upset or angry, I am just pleased just considering my own preferences and not having any nagging from a man about names he dislikes or likes:)


----------



## better2gether

I have to agree. I'm letting my boyfriend THINK he has a say on names. When it really comes down to it... Not so much. We are doing all the work, huh? :D


----------



## melissa2332

hi im due may 11,2010 and im so happy


----------



## Cactusgirl

Urchin - so good to hear from you, I was wondering how things were going. Make sure you take all the time you need.

Melissa2332 - congratulations and welcome!

Katie_xx - there is a mountain in Wales called Cader Idris! I think it is a beautiful name - no idea what it means though!!

Well I had an insight last night into what it might be like when the lo comes. Our puppy (I say puppy he is 16months) had his balls off yesterday and he was feeling very sorry for himself. We let him sleep in our room all night as the vet said he might be poorly after the op. I spent all night trying to get him to stop licking his stitches (he won't keep the lampshade thing on!). At about 4am I woke DH and told him it was his turn to listen out for the puppy and he just rolled over and started snoring!!!

Brilliant! I am hardly able to function at work - god knows how I will cope when it is night after night after night!! <<starts to freak a bit!!>>


----------



## Pixie81

Hi everyone. I have just posted this somewhere else, but think i put it in the wrong place... Sorry if its a little too much information for those eating their breakfast this morning!

Since about 4pm yesterday (Thursday) I have been experiencing pains "down below". It feels bruised like i've been kicked or something!

I had sex with my husband on Wednesday night, just missionary position and not rough in any way. I don't think it could be this thats causing it.

Sometimes I get pains like this when on my period... but i'm 13 weeks pregnant now. All was fine on my scan on Tuesday.

Should I be worried? Has anyone else had these pains? xx


----------



## maybebaby3

pixie81 prob just uterus stretching. i would try not 2 worry esp as your scan was ok.

urchin glad 2 know u r hanging in there :hugs:

am exhausted. had argument with DH last night and couldnt sleep afterwards and then my son came in the bed with me and kicked me all night long!


----------



## Pixie81

I hope you're right and this is all it is. Hope the argument wasn't too bad. I know how you feel. I had the same thing the other week with my DH and couldn't sleep after, then I was up at 5:45am for work. I got about 3 hours sleep in the end. All's OK now though. 

Forgot to say welcome back too Urchin. Hope you're OK. Love your avatar! xxx


----------



## jaccib

Hi girls


Urch......:hugs:nice to see you about!!!

Maybebaby3.......sorry bout rowing.....Do you know I haven't had one row with OH YET!!!!!! I must be so laid back and easy going....Lucky sod isn't he!!!!:haha:


Well I have my NT dating scan at 2 today....bricking it!!!!!

Finally back to normal after suspected swine flu.....great to get out of the house at last!!!
Had a drive over to see old work mates,got made redundant back in July,got all emotional and teary eyed!!! Didn't realise how much I had missed it!!!! Amazing what bucks you up when you've been ill!!


----------



## clogsy90

hope&faith09 said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> I had my midwife appointment yesterday... It lasted an hour and a half! She filled so much information in on the computer and gave me so much stuff to read thru and took bloods etc. I would be happy but they tried to hear the heartbeat and couldnt hear it, maybe it was just too early but I know others on here have heard it already, hoping my 12 week scan appointment comes thru quickly so I can see whats going on.
> 
> Woke up this morning so tired and emotional. Am supposed to be writing an essay on motivation its a shame I have no motivation to do it! Im also feeling like I need to tell my mum about this pregnancy and soon coz at least then I can talk to her about how I feel.
> 
> How is everyone else today? x x x

i had hoped my midwife could of listened but she said she doesn't even try til 14 weeks cos it can be difficult before then so hope that makes you feel better :)


----------



## shawnie

HI Pixie, I agree with maybebaby, it sounds like stretching pains. I've had a few little ones here n there on my left side, mine kinda feels like ovulation pain to me. My doc said I'd feel those off and on probably.


----------



## malpal

Hi ladies, 

Well had scan this morning and everything is great. Did get a little more than we bargained for as we are having TWINS!!!! 
Can't believe it, we are still in major shock as we have no history of twins on either side. So very very pleased though. 
Will pop a picture up as soon as i can xx


----------



## Expecting1st

May 28th here. My mom's birthday is the 25th so she's praying the baby is a little early :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Aww congrats Malpal thats lovely news! 

Well I have just had a big argument with OH ... to be fair its not his fault im trying to write a psychology assignment and I dont understand it and its really getting to me as I dont want to spend all weekend writing it have only done two paragraphs so far and was aiming for 1000 words tonight. Can somebody please give me some motivation and positive thoughts to get it done. Been in tears for an hour :-( x x x


----------



## better2gether

malpal, congrats on twins! How exciting! :D


----------



## better2gether

hope&faith, have you tried walking away from it and taking a break? Sometimes that helps to clear your mind. But I'm sure you know your stuff and you can do this! :hugs:


----------



## lili24

Congratulations malpal that's amazing!! xx


----------



## lola1985

urch-so glad to hear from you!

malpal-wow wat a shock! but im sure it was an amaizing one!

well, today is a milestone for me as i lost my last lil bean at 10w6d so gettin thro yesterday has made me more possitive then ever! siatica is pushing me to my limits today tho! x x x x

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev133pr___.png

https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedBoy.gif

always with us my angel 26/08/2004 , 13w
our beautiful angel just couldnt hang on 10/06/2009 , 10w6d

early scan 7w3d *saw heartbeat*

12w scan 4/11/09


----------



## babyhope

Malpal-Congratulations!!!! 

Ladies I think morning sickness is finally going away!!!!!! I hope I am not jinxing myself! I still sometimes gag at smells, but my tummy ache seems to have went away and overall I am just feeling better!!!! I still get tired, but during the day I am feeling pretty good! The only weird thing is now when I eat I get this awful flavor in my mouth, really gross, I think it is the metal taste people talk about getting...


----------



## Windmills

Congratulations malpal, that's soo exciting :hugs: xx
And I just found out my stepbrother's girlfriend is pregnant.. She's due April 10th so a good few weeks ahead of me, but how exciting! She's been for her scan today, I'm jealous!


----------



## lillprutten

malpal said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well had scan this morning and everything is great. Did get a little more than we bargained for as we are having TWINS!!!!
> Can't believe it, we are still in major shock as we have no history of twins on either side. So very very pleased though.
> Will pop a picture up as soon as i can xx

Congrats:hugs:


----------



## lillprutten

And I am feeling very unpregnant. Actually I had a scary dream having my period (bleeding).
I woke up and my belly was all cold. I don't feel the slightest nauseous or pain in my boobs, in fact I don't have one single pregnancy "symptom".


----------



## Pussy Galore

Malpal... congrats, what wonderful news! Can't wait to see the pics!!

I finally had my booking appt today and was happy to get the blood tests out of the way... what a wimp :wacko:

Hope everyone is well?

:)


----------



## LogansMama

malpal - thats SOOO exciting! Congrats! What an awesome surprise!

lilprutten - I'm sure you are just working yourself up for no reason. Just try and relax and be happy you are feeling well. Symptoms come and go, and you were probably already worried before bed which would explain the dream. I have had a little crampy feeling here and there. I think thats normal. Hang in.


----------



## Kelly s

malpal wow congrats,
i just sat and ate my first propa meal in weeks so hoping that my day long sickness is finally gone, fingers crossed cos that was horrible and my sympothy to any1 else who is going through it xx


----------



## etoya

Malpal So excited for you!  Congrats!


----------



## shawnie

WOW yay! Malpal thats awesome news!!! Double the fun heehee I'd be shocked too that's for sure. Congrats! whoot whoot I can't wait to see the pics too.


----------



## LogansMama

malpal - curious... did you have ANY idea there might have been twins in there before you had your scan? Terrible MS??? or rapid weight gain??, or anything???, or was it just a TOTAL shock??


----------



## LogansMama

Can't BELIEVE I will be 13 weeks tomorrow!!! ACK! 7 more days an first trimester is TOTALLY and OFFICIALLY over! 

Oh - and about the 2nd tri thread... since I will be one of the first ones in there, I think I'll probably want to hang out in here with all of you for a while --- until more of you move over! I would be lonely otherwise! I like the idea of just MOVING this thread over later, but I guess it doesn't really matter if we do that or just start a new one!


----------



## curlew

HI

Thought I would drop in and give you an update on my nuchal scan. Unfortunately the news wasn't good. The nuchal fold was 4.2mm and the Pappa bloods were very low, which as a combined result came back as 1:2. We opted for a CVS which we had on Thursday and got the results yesterday which showed that bean had Down Syndrome. A termination is planned for Wednesday next week.

Its been a tough decision but we know its the he right one for us and our family. We plan to try again in the new year when my body has recovered.

Good luck to all the rest of you.


----------



## debjolin

may 8th for us


----------



## bexxie

hope&faith09 said:


> Aww congrats Malpal thats lovely news!
> 
> Well I have just had a big argument with OH ... to be fair its not his fault im trying to write a psychology assignment and I dont understand it and its really getting to me as I dont want to spend all weekend writing it have only done two paragraphs so far and was aiming for 1000 words tonight. Can somebody please give me some motivation and positive thoughts to get it done. Been in tears for an hour :-( x x x


I have dont psychology if you want a hand give me a PM
xx


----------



## bexxie

curlew said:


> HI
> 
> Thought I would drop in and give you an update on my nuchal scan. Unfortunately the news wasn't good. The nuchal fold was 4.2mm and the Pappa bloods were very low, which as a combined result came back as 1:2. We opted for a CVS which we had on Thursday and got the results yesterday which showed that bean had Down Syndrome. A termination is planned for Wednesday next week.
> 
> Its been a tough decision but we know its the he right one for us and our family. We plan to try again in the new year when my body has recovered.
> 
> Good luck to all the rest of you.


You are doing the right thing hunny for you,teh best thing in this awful time if you found out now rather than an amnio at 16 weeks. I work with Downs and whilst they are sweet,they are bloody hard work and thats for the rest if your life not to mention health problems. If you need any support please PM me I had to have a termination for reasons that I would only discuss in a PM at your stage. Physically it is ok but emotionally make sure you get the right support. I dont know you but am with you all the way on Wednesday
xx


----------



## Shady_R

curlew said:


> HI
> 
> Thought I would drop in and give you an update on my nuchal scan. Unfortunately the news wasn't good. The nuchal fold was 4.2mm and the Pappa bloods were very low, which as a combined result came back as 1:2. We opted for a CVS which we had on Thursday and got the results yesterday which showed that bean had Down Syndrome. A termination is planned for Wednesday next week.
> 
> Its been a tough decision but we know its the he right one for us and our family. We plan to try again in the new year when my body has recovered.
> 
> Good luck to all the rest of you.

I am so sorry hun that you have had this terrible news. You are doing what is right for you and dont let anyone else tell you anything different. It is going to be hard for you but you will get there. Ill be thinking of you here to listen if you wanna talk.......xxHuge hugs to you too.....xx


----------



## insomnimama

Curlew :hug: I am so sorry. That must have been such a tough decision. I hope you and your family are able to find peace with it and wish you the best of luck in the future.


----------



## Windmills

*MAY 2010 BABY DUE DATES*

*May 1st *
Pixie81
dmn1156
farah
LogansMama
vixta


*May 2nd*
gixxgirl06
mailtoyin2005
Mrs A
Ollieburger


*May 3rd*
erinaimee
greeneforever 
Hen
jaccib
LSU25
shylovebird
socophoenix
Wellington
wlove_happy


*May 4th*
lily123
Lizzieredrup
loobo83
marie-louise
Miss-Boo
MRSPNJ
sammywhammy


*May 5th*
Bailey
Bexxie
RedRose
jolou

*May 6th*
LauraW


*May 7th*
Awtp1974
BrightEyes
Kelly87
laney_1981
Mrs RC
nickysdestiny
sambam
MrsMummy&bump
Lynz16


*May 8th*
Emarismummy
Jellyt
laney_1981
mummy78
Sam9Kids
shawnie
Taurustot09
clogsy90
debjolin


*May 9th*
AmeliahJoy
louisa89
Pregnantbride
punch


*May 10th*
belleii
Mishmo76
Snailien
Su B
molly_p83


*May 11th*
kikaypoxels
NervousNelly
Sarah81
Shady_R


*May 12th*
mojo401
mork
ninewest
littlebuddha


*May 13th*
cheekygrin
TaraW
lillprutten 


*May 14th*
babyhope
laura4disney 
lola1985
mommy43


*May 15th*
aw1990
Georgias mum 
hope&faith09
maybebaby3
Need-pink
Daisy&Bump


*May 16th*
cheekygrin
cking
justincase007
Rhianny224
Sparkledust09
Pikefoldpixel

*May 17th*
Cactusgirl
Ivoryapril
malpal


*May 18th*
devon2010 
JIGGY
Pussy Galore
Tink&PeterPan


*May 19th*
AdamsEve
Gypsy_Punk 
sandrass


*May 20th*
amanda09
Cateyes
etoya
girlross
xminimotox
maybabydoll


*May 21st*
Cb1
Puffins&#8217;mom


*May 22nd*
carriecinaz
Chubbin
Happy2bme
katie_xx 
Plumplump


*May 23rd*
~curiosity~
devonlady
quail
srcoyner


*May 24th*
kelly s

*May 25th*
cmharbour
DadToBeJohn
Frufru
lori
lulabug
better2gether
abz


*May 26th*
DWandMJ 
zenmommy526


*May 27th*
3boys
poppy fields 


*May 28th*
beccamatty
Missy86
Modo
fluffpuffin


*May 29th*
Moongirl
wait.and.see 


*May 30th*
CdnSunshine
selina3127
Tudor Rose 


*May 31st*
Martz


Most of the May ladies aren't very active, I wonder how they're all doing.. Does anyone know?


----------



## lillprutten

I'm doing to down syndrome scan and bloodtest because I want to be emotionally prepared if my baby has it. Just so I wouldnt get a shock at birth.

No clue where the May ladies are? Hmmmm maybe too busy feeling nauseous or eating:D


----------



## LogansMama

curlew said:


> HI
> 
> Thought I would drop in and give you an update on my nuchal scan. Unfortunately the news wasn't good. The nuchal fold was 4.2mm and the Pappa bloods were very low, which as a combined result came back as 1:2. We opted for a CVS which we had on Thursday and got the results yesterday which showed that bean had Down Syndrome. A termination is planned for Wednesday next week.
> 
> Its been a tough decision but we know its the he right one for us and our family. We plan to try again in the new year when my body has recovered.
> 
> Good luck to all the rest of you.

Aww Curlew! Thats awful. I'm so sorry you had to make such a hard decision. I wish you the best in the future.


----------



## abz

i'm here. i'm just lurking a wee bit. haven't been at work for a couple of days as it's my turn to work the weekend and that (which shouldn't be the case) is where i check up on this place the most :)

went to the orthodontists yesterday. have been waiting over 2 years for the appointment and of course it shows up just after i get pregnant, ha. so everything has now been deferred for another year so i can have the baby and get used to things for a couple of months. they weren't going to defer treatment but then realised they didn't have all the xrays they needed and i pointed out that they couldn't take them, ha. so it looks like it's going to be years and years before all this malarkey is sorted with my teeth and jaws!!

on another note, i actually turned up for the appointment a day early and at the wrong time... i would love to say that it was their fault but i really think it was one of my rather frequent brain malfunctions. is anyone else practically forgetting how to dress themselves? i'm not sure whether it's pregnancy brain or whether it's just because i'm so tired!!

abz xx


----------



## shawnie

Curlew :hugs: I am so sorry. We had a long heartfelt discussion on DS too and we felt we would do the same. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lynz16

Hi, 

I'm brand new on here but I'm due my first baby on 7th May!
Bit scared by it all but I'm sure I'll get there!

Lynz x


----------



## maybabydoll

Me too - I'm here, but often reading, rather than posting. Big thanks to katie_xx for updating the list. :flower:

I'm feeling OK, up and down with sickness. Starting to feel much better recently and feel like am getting bigger, my old jeans have definitely been resigned. Not in maternity clothes just yet, but another month and I probably will be at this rate!

The biggest thing for me is waiting for my first MW & scan, time is passing so s.l.o.w.l.y, just can't wait to see bub for the first time. Less a fortnight now. :happydance:


----------



## shawnie

:wave: Welcome to bnb Lynz and congrats!!


----------



## Windmills

Ooh you lot who read rather than post must be way more restrained than me, I have far too much to say for myself :lol:


----------



## Windmills

ps.. isn't it weird how on the list some days have loads and loads of people and others only have one or two!


----------



## DWandMJ

katie_xx said:


> ps.. isn't it weird how on the list some days have loads and loads of people and others only have one or two!

Maybe its the moon cycle :)


----------



## Windmills

I have no clue what that is :blush: 
BUT (this is irrelevant and not worth reading) the week I found out I was pregnant, my horoscope was talking about 'the pitter patter of tiny feet' and this being the month I'd conceive if I was trying.. and if not I should be extra careful. How weird is that! And it was just a normal girly magazine, nothing to do with babies.


----------



## abz

aaargh. i have the headache to end all headaches. and i'm at work with all the bright lights and the noise :( feel really sick too. doesn't feel like normal ms though. am really hoping i'm not headed for a migraine :(

at least i get to vamoose out of here in another half an hour...

welcome to the new chaps :) the more the merrier :)

abz xx


----------



## quail

hi everyone not been on this thread for a while been feeling really sick,had a scan at 8w4days and all is good just waitng on my nt scan on the 5nov really worried about it as i had a high risk last time and had to have a amnio.xx


----------



## abz

hope you start feeling better soon hon. good luck with your scan. not long to wait now!! i'm waiting for my appointment to come through the post. will hopefully be in the next 2.5 weeks...


----------



## maybabydoll

hope you both feel better soon x

quail - my scan is on the 5th too :)


----------



## emera35

Hi, I'm brand new to BnB,

Scan put my EDD at 8th of May, so Hi to all the other May mummies :)

Its my first, after years of trying, so very excited and terrified here!


----------



## Kelly s

hi emera,
they all really friendly on here. made me feel very welcome and offerd great advice and put my mind at ease loads of time
congrats on the pregnancy xx


----------



## hopingtobemum

Hey guys, had my scan on thursday and my EDD is now 5th May 2010!!! I am so excited now! Glad that I have reached that 12 week mark. Shouldnt say this but my sickness has died down a bit.(it'll prob come back with avengeance now!) How are we all feeling now?
Does anyone live near Manchester? Thought us May mummies could meet up if so!
These threads are a great help! xxx


----------



## maybebaby3

have been out practically all day and am shattered. am looking 4ward 2 watching the x factor. still deciding what 2 have 4 supper - pizza or chicken................hmmm decisions decisions. hope every1 is doing well xxx


----------



## jolou

evenin ladies and welcome to the new may mums!!!

Well we have been very naughty today... we bought a pram.... i know i know its extremly early but it was such a good deal!!! we could not leave it, its this 
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-ultima-8-in-1-mpx-chassis-city-scape/259748803/type-i/ 

with the mpx chassis and the interior is all white inside (rather than pinstripe thats in the shop) we seen it on ebay last night when i was just browsing different things for £380!! all perfect condition, i couldnt believe it so we decided to take a drive to mamas and papas today to have a play etc before making a decision, with the thinking that the one on ebay will be gone but at least we can keep an eye out closer to the time for deals. Well we fell in love with it.. so much so if the one on ebay had gone we would have gone back and put the deposit down on the ones in shop knowing it would take a month to arrive and they will hold it till we are rdy for it. So yes we were naughty and bought the ebay one but oh well, it will stay at the in-laws untill we are rdy for it :) sooo happy lol

I have had some weird tummy aches today, im thinking its just stretching aches as its the exact same as i had when i first found out i was preggers. Shattered today after shopping, ended up buying sophies christmas present, a lovely silver cross pram lol, i know early but her birthday and christmas are so close together we end up getting alsorts on the run up to her bday and decide what to keep back for xmas lol


----------



## Shady_R

Welcome emera, congrats too. They are a lovely bunch here.....I am still awake somehow, I am so drained of all evergy today. I keep having this craving for sweets and chocolate but Im not sure if Im alowed it or not as I may have gestational diabetes, had to have the glucose test last week, I gotta wait till Tuesday for my results though......I have my fingers crossed though........Hope everyone is ok.......


----------



## Shady_R

Jolou I bet your glad you have the pram ready though as much as it is a little early lol. I know what you mean about the birthday close to Christmas, I got the oh and one of my boys in November at the end, then I have another one of my boys beginning of December, then Christmas. I have to buy a mixture of things and decide what to give for birthday then keep the rest back for Christmas, makes me wonder how I manage to do it every year actually lol......


----------



## hope&faith09

Evening, well after a day of research for my essay I have still only written 650 words and I dont understand it so I have decded to give up for the evening try again tomorrow and if its not done I think I can get an extension due to being off in hospital and unable to get out of bed coz of sickness, I think thats good enuf for her to give me some extra help?!? I hope so I have worked so hard but still dont get it! 

I still struggling to fancy anything to eat apart from pick a mix! we got a huge bag and I cant stop eating them! hmm I know its not good for me but at least something is staying down! 

Jolou thats a gorgeous pram and what a good deal! We have looked at a few but cant find one that wont fold small enough for my car! 

Hope everyone else is ok?!?


----------



## jolou

yea shady i am glad its sorted, i felt a bit odd in mamas and papas just lookin fat and not pregnant lol but oh well, its the one thing i was obsessed about getting right after my last tank..i mean pram! lol best thing is mum has said she will pay 300 of it woohooo, only thing i need is a footmuff but im leaving that till we know the sex of bubs :)

from september to christmas its birthdays birthdays birthdays, in september its my OH and best friends, october is my 2 closest cousins, uncle and sister, november is Sophies and was my nans, then christmas arghh lol i dont get much fo a break after that either! feb is grandads, may is going to bad aswel now!! OH's dad on 3rd may, bubs is due 5th may, step dads on the 15th then my sis BF at the end of may oh lordy lol


----------



## jolou

hope&faith this pram folded up a decent size and was so light! i needed something that could go on the back seat if needs be as my mum is in a wheelchair so that goes in boot when with her lol tho our boot is decent size


----------



## maybabydoll

I know it might be early, but I too have been looking at prams and I also thought the M&P's Ultima looked the best so far. This will be my first baby and I don't know many people who have had babies to ask their opinion. So it was good to hear your thoughts on this one. 

Also slightly off topic, but does anyone know roughly how much to budget for bub's first year? Given we'll need to buy everything! (Happy to buy second-hand if possible...) Am saving at the moment.


----------



## hope&faith09

We have a budget of around £1500 for baby stuff now ... not sure how that will develop as the year goes on but hoping to get most stuff we will need for the first year outa that!


----------



## jolou

oh gosh i cant even remember! its been a while for me and because im not with sophies dad i am buying everything new again (feel a bit cheeky asking my ex to go in the loft to get sophies things lol) its hard to tell how much to budget for, so far anything ive bought has been on offer so things are already slightly cheaper than expected. Im constantly browsing ebay for bargains. One thing i did which il try not to do this time around is go over board on clothes! lol sophie had enough for a different outfit everyday of the yr by the time she was born lol and also things like a bottle warmer for by my bed for night time feeds...i never bloomin used the damn thing, for one sophie would never wake up in the middle of night for a feed and if she did the milk would have been sat there for over 4 hours which isnt recommended(?) so would have to make a fresh one anyway.


----------



## maybabydoll

Thanks - That's kinda what I was thinking too (depending on what you buy of course).

I had just read a scary article on the guardian's site and it couldn't believe the figure it said the *average* cost of the first year was! :shock:

I guess it like a lot of statistics, best take it with a pinch of salt. Like the average price of wedding...


----------



## jolou

oo thought id just mention as i just remembered about it!! at 25 weeks us mummies in the UK get £190!! that will defo go to buying the cot lol just thought so far non of our money has actually gone towards anything so far, thank god for doting grandparents lol


----------



## maybabydoll

Am totally gonna be looking on ebay too x


----------



## maybabydoll

jolou - Really? Thanks for the tip off :flower:


----------



## hope&faith09

We are def looking on ebay ... you get some really good bargains! I think that 190 quid will go on a cot for us too! x


----------



## maybabydoll

Thanks ladies - really appreciate your advice. :thumbup:


----------



## LogansMama

Wow! That "pram" looks AWESOME. It converts to so many different things! Totally impressed! Stroller, Car Seat, Carrier, High Chair - it does everything!

I'm getting confused by lots of the lingo on here. Didn't know what a pram was till I saw the picture! Dense Americans! :)

Don't you ladies have showers over there? (Baby showers - where about a month before the birth you have a little party and everyone comes and "showers" you with gifts) Thats how I got mostly everything I needed for bub. I got his stroller, car seat, swing, tons of clothes and toys, enough diapers to last me till he was 8 months old! IT was so helpful. I'm actually kind-a bummed cause its not traditional to have them with a second baby... unless its the opposite sex or something, then sometimes people do them. If you don't do showers, I think you should START! LOL!

I feel like CRAP today. AND its my birthday! :( WAAAAA! We went to a pumpkin patch this morning, but I really couldn't enjoy it. Then went out for lunch. That was blah too. Came home and took a nap. Still feeling yucky. Wish I could feel better so I could enjoy my bday! I am mad because I though this MS would be gone by now!


----------



## lillprutten

No Logansmama 
We dont have that here (sweden) and if so I wouldnt have the kind of friends to give me all that, but lucky the ones that do:D


----------



## babyhope

Happy birthday Logansmama!

I totally agree with you on the baby shower!!! I got EVERYTHING I needed...crib, changing table, high chair, swing, stroller, car seat...etc!! This is my second baby too, but around here you get a baby shower every time you have a baby, but I think the gifts aren't so extravagant if the babies are close in age....my son is already six so I am hoping I get the bigger stuff again since I have no more baby stuff!!! Lucky for me my mom already said she is getting me the crib! I won't start buying stuff (big stuff) for the baby until after the shower, that way I don't buy something and then get it at the shower.

Hehe...as an American myself I did not know what a pram was either!


----------



## maybabydoll

:cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :cake:

So sorry to hear you're feeling crappy, but hope you feel better to enjoy the rest of the evening. :flower:

Don't you have Mamas & Papas in the States? For some reason I always thought they were American. 

I think you're on to something with the baby shower idea! Not sure if it would catch on here?! You do occasionally hear about people having them here. I've only known one mum to have one and she was Candian, so I guess that doesn't really count.


----------



## malpal

Well have finally picked my chin up off the floor after our huge shock yesterday! 
Have been out today looking at pushchairs. Have definately decided on an icandy peach twin blossom, but have no idea about what i will do with my daughter! She will be 16 months when the babies arrive. Me thinks i won't get out much on my own anyway and when i do go out will have someone with me and she cah have her own buggy! Argggg such decisions! 
Have been so poorly today but kinda feel better knowing there is a good reason for being so ill. 
Am having problems loading my pictures but will try again tomorrow. 
Hope everyone else is doing well xxxxx


----------



## babyhope

LOL!!! Baby showers are one of the highlights of pregnancy's here!!! It's like as soon as you get pregnant someone asks when is your baby shower!! I am going to one today:haha:


----------



## jolou

well HAPPY BIRTHDAY logansmama!!

i think baby showers are starting to take over here but nothing like what i read/see over in the states. When i was working before having sophie all the staff chipped in and bought me the moses basket/crib and some bed sheets, baby grows etc and alot of the ones that chipped in also bought seperate things for me too but i didnt have a big thing to have them given to me, it was more a quick 10 min before we went home lol id love to have a baby shower tho...hmm maybe i should mention it to my sister lol


----------



## jolou

man im now jealous i want a baby shower :'( lol

lol malpal i think it would take me a week to get over the shock!


----------



## babyhope

jolou said:


> well HAPPY BIRTHDAY logansmama!!
> 
> i think baby showers are starting to take over here but nothing like what i read/see over in the states. When i was working before having sophie all the staff chipped in and bought me the moses basket/crib and some bed sheets, baby grows etc and alot of the ones that chipped in also bought seperate things for me too but i didnt have a big thing to have them given to me, it was more a quick 10 min before we went home lol id love to have a baby shower tho...hmm maybe i should mention it to my sister lol

You should!!! It would be fun! And it is helpful too! I am already googling baby shower cakes, they have so many cute ones!


----------



## maybabydoll

Ooooh - how clever is that! It kinda stacks the carriers rather than making the whole thing side by side and doubling the width. 

Handy for getting on and off of buses! Very smart.


----------



## malpal

jolou said:


> man im now jealous i want a baby shower :'( lol
> 
> lol malpal i think it would take me a week to get over the shock!

Think i definately need a baby shower!! and a bath! 
Even googled to find out if i get 2 lots of the hip grant!!!! no such luck:dohh:


----------



## maybabydoll

Ha ha! Just googled baby shower cakes too... Found this. Not sure if its cute or just a bit wierd! Lol

https://coolest-birthday-cakes.ship...aby/baby-cupcakes/baby-shower-cupcakes-05.jpg


----------



## maybabydoll

This one is very cool tho x

https://www.pinkcakebox.com/images/cake551.jpg


----------



## Shady_R

Wow Jolou your sept to december sounds a bit like my november to december lol, although I think you have a few more than me.......I so want a baby shower, maybe we will hav to set them up ourselves somehow. I know someone here who sets them up for friends of hers, she does it all so that the erson its for doesnt even find out too lol........I really should tidy up my living room but I just really cant be bothered, my boys were out with my dad this evening, they cam home trashed the living room and went to bed lol, typical boys eh.......


----------



## LogansMama

Will say - with the baby showers, most of the pricey stuff comes from family members. Friends usually get you the smaller items, clothes, and diapers. Like - my dad bought us the crib, my inlaws the dresser, my sister the carseat, my mom the stroller, etc...

HEre is a picture... EVERYTHING in the room is stuff I got at my baby shower last time around....
https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c237/Strawberry1976/Nursery%20Pics/babyshowergifts.jpghttps://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c237/Strawberry1976/Nursery%20Pics/morebabyshowergifts.jpg
https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c237/Strawberry1976/Nursery%20Pics/babyclothes.jpg

All the clothes in the closet and stuff on the floor were from the shower too. Before that, the closet was EMPTY except for the crap on the high shelves....

(We didn't have any furniture in the room yet... that was just our pack-n-play set up. There are more pics of the nursery if you want to see it... https://s28.photobucket.com/albums/c237/Strawberry1976/Nursery Pics/)


----------



## LogansMama

So - as I was looking through my old pics posting the shower ones, I started looking at my belly pics too. GOSH - in my 15 week pics you could still SEE MUSCLE TONE in my belly. How sad. RIGHT NOW - at 13 weeks, I look like I did at 17 weeks, easy! BLAH.

ETA - its actually not so bad "looking pregnant"... thats good - right? BUT - I worry how big I am going to GET!


----------



## babyhope

The first baby shower cake (or cupcakes) with all the babies was a little strange looking too me:haha:


----------



## babyhope

This baby shower cake is soooo ugly and funny at the same time!!!!!

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_PBOsJev1um8/SZGL3N2o4eI/AAAAAAAAAFo/rZj5YYRYdXk/s400/BabyShowerCake.jpg


----------



## babyhope

This one is really cute!

https://www.pinkcakebox.com/images/big-cake890.jpg


----------



## better2gether

I worry about baby shower stuff because I have mostly male friends and very few female friends. :/ Is it okay for my mother to throw a shower? Or is that weird?

I also figure with the economy the way it is, I won't put anything "big" on my shower list. I'd be happy just getting diapers and clothes!


----------



## babyhope

Yes I think it is ok for your mom to throw you one! My mom did my first one and she is already talking about doing my second!


----------



## Chikadee77

Hi everyone!

I've posted here a few times, but have been busy and haven't gotten to post much. Hoping for that to change soon :)

I am due May 11th. I hope all of you ladies are doing well!


----------



## clogsy90

i havn't posted for a while just been feeling crap with sickness can't remember the last time i lasted a full shift at work, but then again i'm not going to be in a hurry anymore, seeing as they decided to mess me about apparently its not safe to do my job anymore as people might push trlleys into my stomach but i think my stomach is actually above the trolleys, never had it hapen before, and also the fact the bay is so well protected don't think anyone could actually barge into me hard enough well cheesed off  also i know some people want their the MIL to have more involvement but i wish she would just leave us alone she has to know everything little thing, she even phoned at 7 this morning to ask if OH knew that the clocks had gone back not that it would affect her anyway not like he hd work, starting to ignore the phone know as if we answer she always tries to come round grr, sorry needed a bit of a rant lol.
ooooo but on the plus starting to notce a little bump no1 else would probably tell but i do so not bothered what others think


----------



## modo

I lived in the US as well as the UK. Do we have baby showers in the UK? I haven't heard of any.


----------



## Frufru

Hello Ladies :flower:

I have just spent the last half and hour catching up on the 30 pages I missed in the last week.

I was very sad to hear about Guppy and Curlew's LO's - my thoughts and prayers are with both of you and your loved ones.

Happy birthday for yesterday Logansmama :cake:


----------



## deedledum

just got my due date

9th may 

so excited


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning ladies,

How are we all today? I havent heard of baby showers in the UK, would love one but hoping both sets of parents will chip in a bit! We are going shopping today I want to buy some more PJ's thinking I may get some maternity ones so they are nice and baggy for now and comfy in bed! Anyone got anything nice planned for the day?!? x x x


----------



## Frufru

Oopsy!

It posted before I was done - new computer with a freaky touchpad that does weird things!

Our laptop completely DIED on Friday BOO!!!! So yesterday we invested in a little netbook to fulfil our surfing needs - I spent all afternoon yesterday trying to make it talk to our router so we could connect to the internet. The only way I could make it work was to take the security off :shrug: and of course by the time I had got it connected our guests for the evening were arriving :dohh:

So I have spent the morning catching up on a weeks worth of emails and the 30 pages of this thread.

I had my MW booking appointment 13/10/09 and I had hoped I would have had a letter through with my scan date by now - I am sure it will turn up eventually, it is probably in a mound of unsorted mail in a warehouse somewhere :rolleyes:

I just wanted to shout out to Abz and say hello :hi: :hugs: - I saw a couple of your posts before I went away last Sunday and wondered if you might be the same Abz that posted on mmi's. I too did the cambridge diet about 2 years ago and used to post a lot when I was losing. I have not really posted much since I have been maintaining but still pop in from time to time. I know a few of the girls from mm's in day-to-day life so have not posted on mm's about my LO as I am not ready for the world to know about our happy news just yet ;) I am totally with you on the chips - I could eat them twice day quite happily and seem to have temporarily misplaced my fanatic love of all things fruit and veg. Unfortunately processed sugar, bad fats and CARBS CARBS CARBS are all I want to eat :shrug:

I seem to be coming down with tonsilitis at the moment and OH has ordered me to the sofa to put my feet up. So far this morning he has tidied the dining area from our entertaining last night and swept the floor, put on a load of washing and sorted the washing up - I am in shock as this is more done in an hour than he usually does in a week! What a darling - long may it continue!!!

Well enough rambling about me - I shal let you ladies get on and shall catch up on some of the other threads from the last week


----------



## lola1985

i live in uk, n my home business is making nappy cakes (diaper cakes) which are usually bought as baby shower gifts/and or centre pieces. they are becoming more common over here i think, i have been to one but i think its less extravigant as the us, ppl dont really buy u the big presents, prams, car seats ect! i think they r fun, i will be throwing my sis one, she is 2 months b4 me x x

malpal- can the i candy pear fit a buggy board on so ur LO can stan on it while u push the little two?

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev133pr___.png

https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedBoy.gif

always with us my angel 26/08/2004 , 13w
our beautiful angel just couldnt hang on 10/06/2009 , 10w6d

early scan 7w3d *saw heartbeat*

12w scan 4/11/09


----------



## Shady_R

I think baby showers a deff becoming more popular in the uk, I have a friend who throws them, but she takes everyone to a pub here, which I think is a little odd but hey its a party I guess lol.....Not much to tell here today, except my kids are proper trying to push the buttons this morning, I have told the 2 of them a thousand times to stop winding the baby up, but they just had to keep doing it, then when the baby (whos nearly 2 lol) went and got them back they have sat there and screamed lol, I wish they could just do as they were told for once lol.......I am hoping to get a little tidying up done and put the laundry away too fingers crossed, now that bubs is in bed having a nap, can get some more things done now lol.......Hope your all well, catch up later.......


----------



## jolou

right im gonna mention this baby shower business to my best mate, i know she loves organisin stuff 

logansmana - wow all that stuff you got!!! lol

for me today we are just going to do some food shopping, then OH is off to watch football (blergh) at his mates house i might go i might not, cant think of anything worse than watching bloomin liverpool play but then again its against man u which is my family team... lol then we are off to OH's folks for dinner...yummmmm

im sooo hungry today im going to have to have another bowl of cereal miss piggy can be my name.


----------



## maybebaby3

hi! my son stayed over at my mil last night and my friend has taken my daughter out 2 the playground 2 play with her son so we are child free 4 an hour or so. took the opportunity 2 clean the kitchen and tidy a bit and now thought i would sit and check the posts here as there always seem 2 be so many!!!


----------



## abz

good morning everyone. i'm at work again!! gah.

baby showers... well. i've never been to one and never known anyone have one. here i think your friends usually buy you something small, like an outfit or a toy. hopefully asking you first so you don't end up with 3000 vests :)

my mum has offered to buy the pram and carseat thingummy. travel system sounds far too posh, ha. think i'm going to get it from mothercare. have seen a rather fab one in there.

Frufru!! it is indeed me from minis. i should have known i'd bump into someone. i'm keeping it quiet on there though, so ssssh :) i don't want to announce it to the world just yet :) i'm sure everyone on there, and everyone at work must have guessed. i can't blame my generally shattered state on hubby snoring for much longer, ha. so who are you on mm then?

i might have a girlie night before the baby is born. not a baby shower. but just a night with me and my mates, not that that many of them are girls thinking about it, before i can't do that as easily any more :)

right. am going to pootle off and do something IT-related :)

abz xx


----------



## quail

morning everyone well im off to a car boot in a minute, i cant believe i can feel my uterus above my pubic bone already ,but i suppose it is my tenth,lol,well im going to see what bargins i can find.xx


----------



## Windmills

I doubt I'll be having a baby shower, all my friends are away at uni and I really don't think they'd come home for that :lol: And I only have a small family! 
I can't be bothered at all today, I'm supposed to be going to Southport since it's a halfway point between my OH and I at the moment, but I just don't have the energy and it's sooo cold! Whine whine, bitch bitch!


----------



## abz

Well i'm bored already, ha. much as i'm very happy nobody is breaking our computer systems it is a slow day today :)

i was hoping to have my scan letter by now, but of course with all our postal strikes i'll be lucky if i get it before it's time for the appointment!!


----------



## mojo401

Babyhope - those cakes are hilarious! Especially the one with the lady giving birth. Very tasteful....NOT!! 

Happy Birthday Longansmama, hope you're feeling better now. I was kind of hoping the MS would ease up by now but nope, mine is getting worse by the day!! 

Quick question for all you mummies suffering from bad MS. Do any of you take vitamins/Pregnacare and do you think they make MS worse? 

The reason I ask is I'm taking Pregnacare Plus, but only every other day as they are so vile. Anyhow, my MS seems alot worse on the days I take them and I'm wondering if I should just ditch them and stick to Folic acid on its own. My diet isn't great and very little stays down so thought it best to get as many vits as possible but to be honest if they're making things worse then I might not bother. Be interested to hear what you ladies think.


----------



## lola1985

ive ditched the pregnacare plus due to the size of them! i just couldnt physically swallow them without throwing up, so ive been back on just folic acid for the past 6 weeks x x x x

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev133pr___.png

https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedBoy.gif

always with us my angel 26/08/2004 , 13w
our beautiful angel just couldnt hang on 10/06/2009 , 10w6d

early scan 7w3d *saw heartbeat*

12w scan 4/11/09


----------



## LogansMama

babyhope said:


> This baby shower cake is soooo ugly and funny at the same time!!!!!
> 
> https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_PBOsJev1um8/SZGL3N2o4eI/AAAAAAAAAFo/rZj5YYRYdXk/s400/BabyShowerCake.jpg


OMG thats horrifying!


----------



## LogansMama

Vitamins - To be honest - I've been REALLY BAD about taking them. I bought a whole big bottle of em, but they are giant. Every time I tried to swallow one, I would vomit. My doctor had written me a scrip for chewables - but they were very very $$$. So - I've been taking childrens chewable flintstones vitamins. They have folic acid in em... so I figure its better than nothing. Ahhh - hope nothing goes wrong, cause I will totally blame myself for not being good about the vitamins!

Oh - but my point is - I've STILL been sick as can be. So - the vitamins may contribute, but certainly don't CAUSE it.


----------



## abz

i have felt the same about this. my memory is so terrible at the moment that i keep forgetting to take folic acid. i'm taking it more days than not i hope, but if anything goes wrong i will blame myself forever for it if folic acid could have helped. i even put them next to my toothbrush and still manage to forget!! and when i do take them sometimes i'm sick and i'm sure half of that doesn't get into my system...

abz xx


----------



## maybabydoll

I'm just taking folic acid and no other vitamins.


----------



## mojo401

Well the ones I take are HUGE ( and smell and taste vile) and I can only take them late at night after dinner when I'm least likely to be sick. It's just the aftermath the next day seems so bad. Of course it's the abundance of hormones that cause MS but I'm sure Pregnacare just exacerbates it making it tenfold!! Either that or I'm going mad!!!

Anyhow, I'm stopping them as of now and will stick to folic acid - much easier on the stomach.

Here's to a less sickly time for us all in the 2nd trimester...

Still can't get over those cakes.....quite bizarre!!!:haha:


----------



## abz

the giving birth cake was really quite horrid. and the pile of babies one was, well, odd... ha.


----------



## maybabydoll

abz said:


> the giving birth cake was really quite horrid. and the pile of babies one was, well, odd... ha.

The giving birth one is just plain scary and it just seems too wierd to want to eat something baby shaped :wacko:


----------



## mojo401

Bit like jelly babies, you'd be sooo tempted to bite the heads off first!!! EEEuuugh!


----------



## maybabydoll

Good point! 

*wonders to myself if I've eaten any jelly babies since being preggers*

*wonders if this is a odd thing to wonder about!*


----------



## bexxie

How busy have you lot been lol


----------



## jolou

oh no... now i want jelly babies... and i dont even like em that much


----------



## jolou

god im slacking today, i planned to do some ironing and hoovering with our new hoover to try it out but so far ive done a little hoovering of the front room and put some washing on...thats it...i have no will today to do anything


----------



## abz

mmm sweeties. someone mentioned drumstick lollies and now i really want one. even though i don't like them that much. i don't mind red and black jelly babies, but they aren't great, and you can keep the rest :)

jelly babies do seem to be a morbid kind of sweetie don't they?

abz xx


----------



## Frufru

I remember when I was 18 and had just been dumped by a guy I had really like. My friends bought a big bag of jelly babies and we christened them all with his name and then massacred them all mwahahahahaha!!!

My top three were drowning him in a bottle of vodka, crushing him with a meat tenderiser and melting him in the microwave.

The really weird thing is the guy in question sent me a friend request last Christmas on facebook with a message attached apologising for being such a dick 12 years ago. The apology was a nice gesture and while a little late still appreciated - I never did take up the friend request though.

And Abz - don't worry I would not say a word on MM's, my lips are sealed with your good news aswell as my own.

I really want jelly babies now :rolleyes:


----------



## hope&faith09

mmm jelly babies, I havent had them in ages! I havent done much today, essay no further to being done and just hoping I manage to get up and into Uni tomorrow with all my notes to explain! Think we are planning on putting PJ's back on and watching harry potter! what an exciting Sunday afternoon! x x x


----------



## Pussy Galore

It is so nice coming on here and catching up with this thread... I do hope we can get it moved over to second tri or have someone start a new one when they move over which can't be long now?!

I'm off to buy me some jelly babies :happydance:


----------



## LogansMama

Ugh... Are you ladies sick of all my complaining yet? Tummy wise I am feeling okay, but I am so short of breath today. I can't do anything without having to sit down every 2 minutes. Its really frustrating. My asthma is out of control. I guess I am going to have to go to the pulmonary doc and get back on a daily med. I was trying to avoid it this time around, but looks like I'm not going to. I think that as soon as baby starts pushing my organs up AT ALL (cause it can only be realllllyyyy slight at this point), my lungs get a little scrunched and my asthma gets bad. Last pregnancy I had to be hospitalized for my asthma twice before they got it under control. I would like to stay one step ahead this time so that doesn't happen again.

OTHER THAN THAT THOUGH - on the upside, not being able to be active at all gives me more time to sit here on the computer! LOL. And I just bought 6 maternity tops and a pair of shorts on OldNavy.com. They were all on clearance so I only spent $50. I don't really HAVE the money to spend, but it was either get them NOW, while they are on sale, or wait till I REALLY NEED THEM and STILL don't have the money, and then end up spending twice as much.... so I think I made the right decision! Excited for them to arrive! The shirts I ordered are just mostly t-shirts, and 2 nicer work-type tops.

Has anyone else been wearing maternity clothes yet? I have. I'm still in my old pants - but I have to keep them unbuttoned and wear a belly-band with them to cover up the space... So - my tops need to be a little longer now to hide all that! I have been wearing some longer regular tops, and a couple maternity tops - that don't look to maternity-ish, if that makes sense!


----------



## maybabydoll

Argeed - totally should have a May babies thread on second tri, it's what 1-3 weeks for most of us now. Can't wait! :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Not in maternity clothes yet ... I think my jeans were too big before I got pregnant so they are still ok, I think they will fit me for a while yet! I need to get some tops and want some baggy PJ's but I guess theres time for that over the next few weeks. Something just made me laugh ... Sun was shining outside so Oh has taken the dogs out, just looked out the window and its pelting it down with rain! oops! I know that its cruel to laugh but he is going to come back soaked!


----------



## shawnie

wow I just assumed everyone did baby showers all over. I just went to one yesterday. Here's a few pictures. I made the diaper-cake. Here's a pic of another diaper cake i made for another friend too. I had some left over stuff to make a small one, thank goodness it was another boy =) I think they are fun, you get to eat food and play silly games too. LOL
 



Attached Files:







DSC03829.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 14









cake5.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## abz

the nappy cakes look good :) i know one of my friends got given one as a baby pressie, but not at a baby shower. the thing was enormous and made the rest of us feel totally inferior clutching our little outfits and toys, ha. 

my jeans still fit me but i daren't wash them now i've stretched them as i seem to have expanded over the last couple of days and i'm not sure i'll get into them once they have that just-washed shrink :) it's only been two days but i feel so much bigger!! ha. hopefully they'll last me a while. i really want dungarees :D i've always liked them (sorry, ha) but i always looked pregnant in them. well, now i want to :D

abz xx


----------



## Pixie81

I wish we has baby showers over here. Some people threw one for my friend last week. Hope someone does one for me!!! Lol

You lot are cruel talking about jelly babies! I really want some now!! Trying to convince DH to go and get me some from the shop but he's too busy playing on his Xbox. Might have to bribe him with beer! :-D


----------



## Pixie81

Oh, and if no one's already done it, I will start a May Babies thread in the 2nd trimester as i'm off over there today!

Just wanted to say bye for now and I will see you all over there in the next few weeks! 
Take care everyone. xxxx


----------



## abz

ha. i pull that one. 'well you can get yourself some beer at the same time if you like...' :D


----------



## LogansMama

Those diaper cakes are AWESOME. Much nicer than the ones I've seen. I really want to try and make one. Every time I find out someone is preggo I say to myself I am gonna try, but never have yet! One of these days! Maybe I'll make one for myself! HAHA!


----------



## hope&faith09

When can we officially move over to second tri? at 13 weeks? I cant wait to get to that point!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

i am in maternity trousers as they are more comfy. wearing my normal leggings and tracksuits. maternity trousers are so much more comfortable than my other normal ones as they dig in at the waist. havent put on weight but my waistline is bigger and have a fatty bump.


----------



## shawnie

Thanks, they are super easy to make! I found a video online that shows you how to make them, way easy. just takes some time the first time around but the second is much faster once you know what your doing lol...

After reading everyone's posts I went and took a bump pic HAHAHA I was gonna wait till 14w but couldn't help it. I wanted at least one 1st tri bump pic. Just wish I could remember how to take them in a mirror and not have it messed up so much. I took a class on it when in forensics but forgot everything on the angels LMAO Im terrible lol

None of my jeans fit me now in the belly at all. They were tight to start with so that didn't help much. I already got some new jeans so I am ok now.


----------



## LogansMama

Are you gonna share? Would like to see it! :)


----------



## emera35

Thanks so much for the welcomes! :)

Still feeling exhausted today, but then i did go into work for some overtime (I must be nuts). Also went and bought my first maternity clothes today, I don't so much have a bump, but a tubby tummy :D and i'm bloating like a whale lol. Oh, the relief of maternity trousers! My jeans were killing me!

Hope everyone else had a good day :) xx


----------



## abz

i am really trying to hang on until my 12 week scan to get maternity clothes because someone would notice at work if i started wearing them i think... only my jeans fit me now. i'm not supposed to wear jeans at work. i've already been asked if i'm supposed to be wearing them by another department and i just said i had dirty work to do that day, ha. I work in IT so am quite often crawling around on the floor etc...

abz xx


----------



## shawnie

LogansMama said:


> Are you gonna share? Would like to see it! :)

 OPPS sorry =) I posted it in the bumps area under 1st tri lol 

How are you feeling today ???


----------



## emera35

Well, i'm 12 weeks now, told work a few weeks ago, as i thought they needed to know why i wanted to sit down all the time, and why i was so grumpy  I'm a chef, so its standing up all day for me, a bit of an issue for the future i think, but they are being really helpful and looking for a space in the office for me when i finally can't cope with standing for 8 hours straight :)


----------



## babyhope

Oh you ladies make me feel so much better! I have not taken ONE prenatal pill this pregnancy:nope: Vitamins make me so sick, and with my last pregnancy the prenatal vitamins were worse. I would feel nauseous and headachy for about 2 hours after, even with food!!! I really hate them, and I was actually wondering am I doing something really bad by not taking them?

I was taking my folic acid daily in the beginning but I have stopped due to forgetfulness :dohh:, but I have redug them out and plan to start again!

I think I need maternity jeans already:blush: my pants were snug before I got pregnant and now they are killing me, hubby keeps saying go by some comfortable pants. He wants to take me shopping already, since my pants are pinching my stomach, I unbutton them when I sit:haha:


----------



## LogansMama

Emera - You'll be okay. I waited tables into my 7th month last time around (and that was my 2nd job). :) Its not fun, but it helps you stay in shape by forcing you to be up and moving.

Shawnie - I'm gonna go check out your picture. I'm feeling slightly better tummy-wise today - but my asthma is not being very nice. Thanks for asking!

Maybe I'll work up some courage and do a belly shot today too. We'll see....


----------



## babyhope

emera35 said:


> Well, i'm 12 weeks now, told work a few weeks ago, as i thought they needed to know why i wanted to sit down all the time, and why i was so grumpy  I'm a chef, so its standing up all day for me, a bit of an issue for the future i think, but they are being really helpful and looking for a space in the office for me when i finally can't cope with standing for 8 hours straight :)

I work in a kitchen and the smells are really getting to me! I have been holding my breath and trying to breath through my mouth a work!!!! Ugh to many smells don't mix with morning sickness!


----------



## Pixie81

hope&faith09 said:


> When can we officially move over to second tri? at 13 weeks? I cant wait to get to that point!!!

Yes, 2nd trimester starts at 13 weeks. It says 14 weeks on the forum, but they must have it wrong. Only 2 weeks to go hun! x


----------



## emera35

Ergh i know, my sense of smell is crazy these days, I've been sooo lucky though as i haven't suffered with sickness at all, only the occasional queasy moment with some particularly strong smells when cooking ;)

And thanks Logansmama :) I agree that rushing about all day is probably doing me more good than harm, I'm already packing on the weight, i dread to think what i'd be like if i didn't have an active job! :D


----------



## LogansMama

Okay - I went ahead and posted a belly pic in the belly thread. I put on the same pjs I wore for most of my belly-shots last pregnancy, so I could compare easily. I posted some old pics, and at 13 weeks, my closest belly shot now, to then, was at 19 weeks. YIKES. I dread to think what I'll look like full term.


----------



## mojo401

Babyhope - how on earth do you manage to work in a kitchen, that must be hell! I can't even open the fridge without gagging and everything smells disgusting. Even my usual hand soap stinks. Have you also got a vile taste in your mouth? I have it 24/7 and no amout of extra strong mints seem to shift it. 

Shawnie - fantastic cakes, gosh I wish we had baby showers over here, brilliant.

Longansmama - I too am getting short of breathe now and need to sit down for a breather every 5 mins. Feel like an 80 year old woman! Not doing too much exercise either so very unfit. 

Welcome Emera, good to have you on board.

I'm still in my normal jeans but have to undo the button to sit down! Time for my maternity jeans I think although they do make me look like the size of a house and therefore very obvious to people I haven't told yet. I am super-bloated too, tummy's really hard like a rock - haven't put in any weight but look rather round :blush:


----------



## LogansMama

About working in a kitchen - (or anywhere else that "smells" are a problem) Like - I can NOT grocery shop without gagging the whole time, I have found that sucking a mint or chewing minty gum really helps me! 

About the nasty taste in my mouth - mine is worst at night... but yup. I have it too. And can't very well fall asleep with gum or mints in my mouth - so no luck there.


----------



## mojo401

Yes mine does get worse as the day goes on. I'm using a minty mouth spray which helps alot and clean my teeth about 8 times a day....what fun!


----------



## babyhope

mojo401 said:


> Babyhope - how on earth do you manage to work in a kitchen, that must be hell! I can't even open the fridge without gagging and everything smells disgusting. Even my usual hand soap stinks. Have you also got a vile taste in your mouth? I have it 24/7 and no amout of extra strong mints seem to shift it.

It is sooo hard:sick: I am constantly holding my nose and breathing threw my mouth...and gagging all the time! The worst part of working in the kitchen is the walk in fridge...OMG....it stinks so bad...EVERYTIME I walk out I am gagging and trying not throw up! Even with my own fridge I hold my breath. I have barely started getting that nasty taste in my mouth last week! Every time after I eat it is there on the back of my tongue and it taste so nasty...I usually try to have gum, but it comes back!


----------



## fluffpuffin

oh no, I think I could'nt work in a kitchen at all right now. I've mainly been living off ready meals bcs my ms was so bad, and only attempted to cook quick things like soup :haha: How do you manage?? Must be awful. x


----------



## emera35

Wow i feel so lucky now after reading all that, ms must be awful! I feel for all you ladies! I guess its extra lucky as i work in a fish restaurant, so preparing all that fish with ms would be a total nightmare, its pretty icky as it is...

I sympathise with all you who have problems with asthma though, mine's really come back too since i had swine flu, having to take my inhalers all the time now, where as before i hardly had to think about it.

I'm still so thrilled to be expecting after TTC for 5 years that i'd take any symptoms though really :)


----------



## Daisymay10

Hello too all you may baby mommy's, im expecting my first on may 26th (although this may change at my dating scan) and am soooo excited. Have told family and close friends and they all all so happy and excited for us which is so lovely. Havent told work yet though, think tis will be after my first scan when i know all is ok. Cant wait to see my baby and post my first scan. Im new to baby and bump so please forgive me if i am doing this all wrong! really happy that i have found this website as i have already found lots of helpful advice :happydance: daisy x


----------



## shawnie

:wave: daisymay! Welcome to BnB... Naw you're not doing anything wrong at all. Congrats!!! I love the ladies here they are all awesome!


----------



## beccamatty

hi everyone.... so i popped in a lil while ago to say hi and never came back cos i went on a lil holiday and have been really sick... i hope everyone is doing ok... im in sooo much pain right now but i guess thats all part of it for me (i have tummy problems) 
I was soooooooooooooooo happy yesterday... I had this overwhelming sense of something was going wrong with the baby... so i tried to use my doppler (that i purchased when preg with DS)... i had been trying to use it for the past 2 weeks but it was just simply too early... BUT yesterday i heard it... i finally found it... i was soooooooo happy, like a weight had been lifted off my shoulders.... and im not a skinny minny so i was so surprised that it worked.... :)
I have such bad ms... its driving me crazy... no vomiting, but constantly tetering on the edge of it... its horrible, almost think it would be better to just vomit!!!


----------



## KatyS1981

wow i was thinking of buying a doppler but i never thought I'd be able to find the hb this early & I didn't want to stress myself out if i couldn't find it!! could you tell straight away it was the babys?


----------



## Daisymay10

oh a doppler sounds interesting. are they easy to use / buy? where would i get one from? congrats on hearing it, i would so love to be able to do the same. i too have been feeling really sick, do vomit sometimes but is really on and off. sorry about all the questions just so excited and gotta wait till 12wks 2days till first scan!! feels like ages away :cry:


----------



## beccamatty

katy and daisy - it was the best investment, i initially got it because the pregnancy with my DS was very precious... i bled from 8 weeks and i was told to just wait and see... so untill i could feel him move, i used the doppler to determine if he was still ok in there... i bought it from ebay and i got it when i was about 12 weeks or so... 

so thats why i wasnt sure if it would work this early... the doppler i got is an ultrasound one not an amplifyer one... the amplifyer one works from about 25 weeks or so im told... but by then u can feel the baby move....

well i have been trying this time from a few weeks ago and all i could detect was my own heart beat (which is quite slow) but last night i finally remembered what it sounds like (from my memory of DS's heartbeat)... it sounds very fast, nearly double as fast as your own, but at this early stage it is extremely hard to find, i tried again late last night before bed and couldnd find it again... then this morning i tried and couldnt, but then later in the morning i got it right away... so it is very much a hit and miss!!! cos the baby is so small, it is very easy to move right pass the baby and not even know it...


the one i have is still on ebay and i think i bought mine for about $100AU...

I hope this helps :)


----------



## LogansMama

I'm really getting tired of this nausea ladies! I'm starting to wonder if I will EVER feel normal again! WAAAA! ---Okay - whining done! ---

I just had some fun registering online for some baby stuff. I'm not asking for much this time around, but I do need a few things! I registered for a new breast pump, some new bottles (I tossed all my old ones - but I only had a couple anyways), a new diaper changing pad and covers, and a moby wrap (never had one but ALWAYS wanted one!).

I would also like a new diaper changing pail, but haven't found the one I want yet... still trying to decide. I KNOW its still way early to be looking/thinking about all this stuff, but it was fun to go on and pick it all out...

Oh - the other thing I really want this time is a baby monitor - hopefully the video kind. I never had a monitor at all last time... at first I didn't think I'd need one since my house is so small, but after baby arrived, I always wished I had one! I am still researching them though - trying to figure out whats the best one for the buck...

Is anyone else planning on breastfeeding? Still deciding? I nursed my DS for 2 years, so I have full intention of nursing this one too. I never had a good breast pump with him... just an okay one, that broke, and I had to get another okay one, cause I could never afford the GOOD one - but overall - I ended up spending the same amount! And then, before I knew I was preggo again, I gave my pump to my cousin. Now I don't have one at all! So anyways... I'm Hoping to just get the GOOD one right off the bat this time though!


----------



## better2gether

Assuming that everything will go okay, I plan on breastfeeding myself.

I used a doppler as early as 9 weeks. They have some good deals on Amazon! Don't worry about buying the gel. Just use some water or oil if you have it.


----------



## melissa2332

i have my 12wk scan tuesday the 27 and im so excited i well be 12wks on the day may 11,2010 cant come any faster :)


----------



## malpal

As promised here are the pictures of our Twins!!!! (still sounds crazy to say it!)


----------



## Moongirl

Hi Everyone!!

I've been away making the most of my weekend...sleeping!! it's been lovely :haha:

Anyway, am feeling a lot more awake today than I have in quite a while, so I'm hoping that i might be coming back into the world of the wakened :happydance:

Malpal - that's amazing news! you must be so surprised!! Congrats, and look forward to double the fun!! 

I'm starting to feel a bit jealous though.... so many of you seem to be on the verge of moving to 2nd tri and i'm weeks away - it's going to get mighty lonely here soon!! :cry: (course i'm really pleased for you too :kiss:)

Well hope you all start feeling better soon!

:hugs:


----------



## Syrenda

Hey, I'm due in May (not sure what date as it's a guesstimate) but we think halfway through the month. It's nice because my partner's birthday is May 17th :) I have my first scan on Tuesday so I'll know the due date for sure then. We're both very excited, we weren't trying for a baby so it was a surprise but we're chuffed to bits about it. I've been experiencing awful sickness and nausea though, can't wait until that passes! Other than that I'm ok, some aches and pains in my tummy but apparently that's normal? :D


----------



## hope&faith09

Yeah aches and pains in your tummy are completley normal, I have had them worse on some days! I got an extension for my essay!!! Couldnt believe how lovely they were, and so understanding, all thats left to do now is tell my mum about the pregnancy, not sure if we are doing it this week or next but very soon, (Im still worried as I have no idea how she will react! ) How is everyone else today? x x x


----------



## shawnie

Awwww thanks Malpal! How exciting! I already saw mine at 8 w and know theres one but I still have twin dreams lol Thanks for sharing those,..

Maybe ill ask for a doppler for my bday or something. I can't afford one right now.

Logansmama I am so sorry your so sick sweetie. I would have thought it would start to settle down once the placenta takes over? 

I want to breastfeed and will give it a go. I worry about a few things. Everyone in my family didn't produce enough milk. Then again I am the only one in the family that's large breasted too so maybe it will be different for me. Another thing that worries me is my breast size and if I'll be able to find any bras n such to handle the size. I was told they get even bigger when theres milk so as silly as this sounds it kinda scares me. I am already a USA 36 L cup and I'm starting to fill out the only bra that fits me now. Will see, I need to do some more looking to see if there's anything available to me. I know none of the maternity stores around here have my size at all. Maybe i'll call the place I got my bra at and see if they can special order or something a few months in advance?

Hope everyone else is doing well... I go to my NT scan tomorrow at 9:30 am. Looking forward to it but as normal im a little nervous lol. I need to call my doc and see if I should get the swine flu shot or not. It's been all over the news like mad here.


----------



## malpal

Good luck tomorrow shawnie, but i'm sure everything will be fine. 
I attempted to bf my daughter but had a bad experiance really which ended in me giving up. I had planned to bf this time, but now i 'm really unsure what to do. In one way it will be easier than double bottles etc, but then if i bottle fed at least i could ask others to help. Arghhhhhh i hat decisions!!!
Thread seems really quite today.... where is everyone???


----------



## shawnie

Malpal could you possibly pump into bottles if you produce enough? That would be a tough one with 2 to know how to manage it every 2 hours or so. goodness eeek but it's still exciting to me lol


----------



## jaccib

Hey I'm lurking about!! I have a daughter in bed with flu and OH's 2 boys staying until wednesday!
Had NT dating scan on friday....measurement was 1.9 so over the moon,couldn't get any blood out of me though so just been back to hospital an hour ago to get it taken(no prob this time!)
They changed my due date to 30th April though so I don't know what to do??? Change ticker,move over and find April babes thread??? I dunno!!!!!


----------



## lillprutten

How is the breastfeeding hysteria in the UK?
Here in Sweden it is really bad. They really try to make everyone breastfeed, either you want it or not. I think that is dreadful as I think every adult woman has the right to decide herself how to feed her baby without having any midwives or doctors trying to force her to do else!


----------



## shawnie

Jaccib I dont want you to go =( I am not familiar with the NT numbers at all but those sound really good. I had my blood drawn a week ago so makes me wonder if they will have the results after the NT scan or not. I was told today they wont take the second set of blood work till im 15 weeks. All this confuses me. I'm pretty much going with the flow and need to get more into to know rather then following orders.

lill, they don't push things on us here but they do encourage it allot.


----------



## lillprutten

Ahhh but that's good, I feel a bit envy of ladies living in other countries because of this:( here you kind of get labelled as a bad mother if you don't breastfeed and they always try to convince you til the end of dawn to breastfeed. I have even read stories about hospitals refusing to give women the pills to stop the milkflow and women taking own bottles and so on if the hospital wont help them. Scary development of the society here sometimes:/


----------



## hope&faith09

I know they strongly recommend breast feeding over here ... when i saw my midwife she gave me so much stuff about it and nothing about bottle feeding. My midwife had problems getting blood out of me she said I had collapsing veins. 

I know this is a big topic atm and I really dont know alot about it, Swine Flu vaccine, is anyone going for it or not? Im really confused about the whole thing and what is the best thing to do.


----------



## Mrs RC

Is anyone else absolutley exhausted?? And irritable?!

I am so so tired I could sleep at my desk and have to be at work till 7.30pm tonight...also turned into a monster due to hormones and tiredness and am wondering how hubby is putting up this at the mo!!

Oh i need to sleep......


----------



## jaccib

shawnie said:


> Jaccib I dont want you to go =( I am not familiar with the NT numbers at all but those sound really good. I had my blood drawn a week ago so makes me wonder if they will have the results after the NT scan or not. I was told today they wont take the second set of blood work till im 15 weeks. All this confuses me. I'm pretty much going with the flow and need to get more into to know rather then following orders.
> 
> lill, they don't push things on us here but they do encourage it allot.

 
Awwww thanks!! I just don't know what to do now!!!!!! Yeah measurement was brilliant especially for an old dear like me at 43!!!!!:haha:

Nurse was lovely said that there was no way I looked anywhere near my age!!!!!!:blush:


----------



## shawnie

Hope, im not sure, I called my doc today asking what I should do and I was told Id get back to on that as to what my doctor thinks is best. From what I am reading it's not been tested on pregnant ladies so I dono. Im just telling people to wash hands before coming in my house and cover coughs. I am staying away from anyone that's sick. Even at the clinic ill either go right away to the other waiting room or stand outside and not sit in the waiting area with everyone. I might be paranoid but I don't want to get sick...


----------



## shawnie

jaccib said:


> shawnie said:
> 
> 
> Jaccib I dont want you to go =( I am not familiar with the NT numbers at all but those sound really good. I had my blood drawn a week ago so makes me wonder if they will have the results after the NT scan or not. I was told today they wont take the second set of blood work till im 15 weeks. All this confuses me. I'm pretty much going with the flow and need to get more into to know rather then following orders.
> 
> lill, they don't push things on us here but they do encourage it allot.
> 
> 
> Awwww thanks!! I just don't know what to do now!!!!!! Yeah measurement was brilliant especially for an old dear like me at 43!!!!!:haha:
> 
> Nurse was lovely said that there was no way I looked anywhere near my age!!!!!!:blush:Click to expand...

 Doesn't that feel good!!!!!!! I went to a baby shower and we all got to talking and I said ill be 39 in dec they all said they thought I was 28 LMAO I was like, I love you ladies! hahahaha


----------



## hope&faith09

I know what you mean, there has been a bug going round people i know and I am avoiding contact with anyone who might be ill. I dont want the vaccine if there is any chance it will harm my baby but i dont know what to do.


----------



## Frufru

I am home from work with tonsilitis :( 

I have been laid up on the sofa since yesterday. Usually I would have made myself go into work and tried to work through it, however, with the work I do I am talking all day long which will not do my throat any favours and it is not just my health I need to think about now ;)

At least the nausea has dissapeared when the tonsilitis arrived so there is a small glimmer of a silver lining!

Still no sign of confirmation for my dating scan appointment *sigh* - the request was sent off 2 weeks ago so I thought I would have heard something by now or maybe I am being impatient? 

Breastfeeding is my preference too but I do feel a little selfish about it as OH has always enjoyed bottle feeding our nieces and nephew and also if I am breastfeeding OH can't help with the night feeds. I guess we will just have to see how things go when the time comes.

Have a good afternoon everyone

Congratulations on the twins malpal :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Im still waiting for my scan appointment to come through ... its so annoying just wish I knew when it was!


----------



## bexxie

Frufru said:


> I am home from work with tonsilitis :(
> 
> I have been laid up on the sofa since yesterday. Usually I would have made myself go into work and tried to work through it, however, with the work I do I am talking all day long which will not do my throat any favours and it is not just my health I need to think about now ;)
> 
> At least the nausea has dissapeared when the tonsilitis arrived so there is a small glimmer of a silver lining!
> 
> Still no sign of confirmation for my dating scan appointment *sigh* - the request was sent off 2 weeks ago so I thought I would have heard something by now or maybe I am being impatient?
> 
> Breastfeeding is my preference too but I do feel a little selfish about it as OH has always enjoyed bottle feeding our nieces and nephew and also if I am breastfeeding OH can't help with the night feeds. I guess we will just have to see how things go when the time comes.
> 
> Have a good afternoon everyone
> 
> Congratulations on the twins malpal :)


You can express feeds for DH to give baby tho you will find this hard as a lot of babes like breast and not teats lol so can be hard. Best way is to combine from the off

xx


----------



## better2gether

Found out I have mono. Not feeling so hot. :(

Had a bleed last night after sex. I was so mad at my OH. I texted him this morning saying, "Since you didn't ASK, yes, I'm still worried." 

The doctor said not to be worried. Only if I get cramping and clots. Yeah, I thought they would say that. Said I could come in for an "emergency scan" and pay double what I'm used to.

What do you think?


----------



## mojo401

jaccib said:


> Hey I'm lurking about!! I have a daughter in bed with flu and OH's 2 boys staying until wednesday!
> Had NT dating scan on friday....measurement was 1.9 so over the moon,couldn't get any blood out of me though so just been back to hospital an hour ago to get it taken(no prob this time!)
> They changed my due date to 30th April though so I don't know what to do??? Change ticker,move over and find April babes thread??? I dunno!!!!!

Great result Jacci, you must be over the moon! I have mine on Nov 3rd and am naturally a little apprehensive as I too am an 'old dear'! Hope you decide to stay here as you're a May babe now and we'd miss if you moved over.

I have a stinking cold which I've caught off my DD so laying low and feeling sorry for myself.

Hope everyone else is feeling well.


----------



## Windmills

You lot talk too much! I've only been gone about 24 hours and there are pages and pages to try to get through :lol: 
I went out to dinner with my OH last night, and then we went to a few bars and his sister's club, but she had to close early because of this, which happened on the same street.. :(
https://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/liv...victim-named-as-james-parkes-100252-25016306/
I've developed an addiction to McDonalds cheeseburgers :blush: And my OH bought me a new coat and boots and hat and scarf this morning because I was so upset that hardly any of my clothes fit me (I'm SO bloated!). I've been to look at a house, but the stairs were too steep and I nearly fell down them so that was a no go. And now I'm about to fall asleep, can't wait to get to bed tonight zzz.


----------



## jolou

evening ladies.

im soo tired today, been out since 8 am which is the earliest for me in a long time! took the car for an mot+service and the cheeky gets tried to get another 260 quid outta me for 2 new tyres!! i can get them wayyyy cheaper lol only got home about an hour ago after going shopping with my mum, i could just snooze now.

love the pics malpal!!

as for the breastfeeding issue im not sure yet, my MW was lovely about it all and not pushy at all when we discussed it at booking appointment, unlike the mw i had with sophie. I tried to breastfeed but i didnt produce anything at all for about a month so sophie was straight onto formula..hungry baby stuff at that! it was the same for my mum and aunt too so it might happen again, who knows.


----------



## better2gether

katie_xx said:


> And my OH bought me a new coat and boots and hat and scarf this morning because I was so upset that hardly any of my clothes fit me (I'm SO bloated!).

How sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## Windmills

I know, he's quite nice sometimes :lol:


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies. I HATE that we are in such different time zones! By the time I log on, most of you have have gone to bed, and I have pages to catch up on! 

Malpal - So excited for you! Loved seeing the scan photos! Awesome! Congrats again!

About the breastfeeding - In the US, it really depends on who you talk to. Seems like most doctors are for it, but don't expect it. Some are uneducated on it. Lots of nurses seem to prefer formula - which in MY experience was ANNOYING as I felt like formula was always being pushed on me (in the hospital) - and really ticked me off! For them, it was just easier to be able to measure how much baby was eating I guess.

My opinion/advice to all of you newbie moms (that want to give Bfing a go), is to TRY IT for at least 2-3 weeks. Go exclusive - no formula or bottles - just for the first 2-3 weeks. (I mean really - whats 2 weeks of your life in the big scheme of things?) Consider breastfeeding your baby to be your full time job, and the ONLY thing that matters for those first 2 weeks! Trust your body to do what its supposed to do. Unless you seriously have a medical issue, your body WILL produce what your baby needs. After 2 weeks, if you don't like it, stop, or supplement, or whatever.... but I highly suggest the 2 week trial! After the first 2-3 weeks you can start adding bottles for dad to help with feedings. And if you are really sure you want to BF, learn ALL THAT YOU CAN before baby arrives. Most importantly though - you have to TRUST your body to do what its supposed to do. When moms get scared that baby isn't getting enough, thats when they panic and start supplementing with formula. And once you start supplementing, it becomes a vicious cycle, because the more you supplement, the less milk you will produce, and the less milk you produce, the more you will supplement, until you are on all formula and no BM. 

The reason those first 2 weeks are soooo important to do without formula is so that your body knows how to build up the proper milk supply and regulate it. If you start supplementing too early - it can mess up your supply. PLUS - baby will find it easier to drink from a bottle, its not as much work for them, and once they have a bottle, they may get lazy and refuse to nurse.

Anyhow - thats my advice. Of course - if you have no desire to nurse, then don't nurse! LOL. BUT if you want to, then thats my advice!

Oh - and about moms that choose NOT to nurse and them not getting meds to stop the milk - they don't give meds for that here either. If you don't ever nurse your baby, your milk will dry up pretty quickly on its own... no meds needed. The meds were something they gave a LONG time ago (like to my MOMS generation), but not anymore.

Malpal - if you decide to breastfeed with TWINS and a young toddler at home - that will be WOW! IT will be hard to keep up with that demand! I know a few moms of twins, and only ONE of them ever nursed and she still had to supplement with formula. Basically - she would switch off. One feed she would nurse a baby, and FF the other. Then next feed she would switch. That way, they both got some breastmilk... but she wasn't killing herself trying to keep up either... Dad was still able to help which was needed with TWO babies!

ANYHOW - breastfeeding 101 session over! :)


----------



## shawnie

Logansmama thanks! That's great advice and very much informative! I will try.. I really want to BF I am just scared LMAO Why I am I dono...

I am only a few hours behind you... It's only 6pm here for me. I am on here off and on all day...


----------



## LogansMama

Shawnie - the minimal time difference between us would explain why we are usually on at similar times! LOL. Its the ladies across seas that I am always trying to catch up with!

Glad my advice was helpful. I always get unsure of myself when I post stuff like that cause I don't want to sound pushy! I just had such a great experience bfing! I want everyone to have one too! I also know how HARD it can be - especially if you don't have the support or info you need!

Before I had Logan I had no idea if I was going to BF or not. I actually never thought much about it. I just figured I would try it and see how it went. I never took a class or anything. I figured if I didn't like it I would just FF. BUT - once he was born I decided I was all for it, and was insistent that he not have ANY formula. Problem was - my milk wasn't coming in quickly enough and Logan was jaundiced. Apparently jaundiced babies need lots of fluids... fluid he wasn't getting from just my colostrum. The nursery nurses INSISTED on giving him formula - I freaked out cause I didn't want him to have it - they yelled at me and told me if he didn't start getting fluids he wasn't going to be released the same time as me - I got a little hysterical! - I didn't know or think to ask for a PUMP to help stimulate my supply... it was a big mess. Thank god for a very helpful Lactation consultant that came to my rescue. She fixed everything up for me. Those mean nurses only ended up giving him one bottle of formula - even though my milk didn't come in for 2 more full days... AND he was released on time, with me, and was JUST FINE.


----------



## DWandMJ

First OB appointment and scan is tomorrow. I'm nervous and excited... I've been waiting 6 weeks for this darn appointment. 





shawnie said:


> Logansmama thanks! That's great advice and very much informative! I will try.. I really want to BF I am just scared LMAO Why I am I dono...
> 
> I am only a few hours behind you... It's only 6pm here for me. I am on here off and on all day...

Where are you at? I'm in Susanville, CA (north eastern) a little over an hour north of Reno, NV


----------



## abz

howdy everyone. well i want to bf. so i'm going to give it a good shot. my best mate is so good at discretely breastfeeding in public, but i have huge boobs, which are obviously going to get even more enormous, so i'm not sure that discretion is going to be that easy, ha. i'm thinking a sling may help that one :)

i was given a dvd about breastfeeding by the midwife at my first appointment with the words 'it's never too early to learn about breastfeeding'. but personally, given that i was not quite nine weeks, i think it was a little early. i'll wait until after my 12 week scan so i know all is ok and then maybe give it a watch :)

there's also a baby cafe really close to me and they help with breastfeeding and it also seems to be a really good way of meeting other mums with young babies the same age as yours, so i'll be pootling along to that too, once i have a baby of course :)

abz xx


----------



## wait.and.see

Good evening ladies, i am just over 9 weeks and after some ressurance i guess..is there anyone out there around the same dates that just does not feel pregnant at all??


----------



## jolou

well i do want to try breastfeeding again but i wont be too worried if i end up with formula, it didnt do me and my sister harm or my cousins or even sophie but some of the MW here do make you feel awful about formula feeding, when i was in the hospital with sophie they made you feel so bad and didnt give any advice at all about formula only breast feeding, im hoping this other hospital is differant.


----------



## Windmills

wait.and.see said:


> Good evening ladies, i am just over 9 weeks and after some ressurance i guess..is there anyone out there around the same dates that just does not feel pregnant at all??

I'm a week ahead of you, but I don't feel particularly pregnant, and haven't for a while! Don't worry xx


----------



## Moongirl

wait.and.see said:


> Good evening ladies, i am just over 9 weeks and after some ressurance i guess..is there anyone out there around the same dates that just does not feel pregnant at all??

Hi Wait and see!

I think you're due the same day as me - i keep seeing your name on the list, but then don't see you online (guess that's because you're in Australia and I'm in UK!!)

Other than feeling absolutely exhausted all the time i don't think i'd feel really that pregnant if i hadn't gone for an early scan! When do you get scans/appointments over there? For me, i don't get my first official midwife appointment (and scan at the same time) until 12 weeks (the first one i had was private). It seems so long to wait to find out what's happening in there!!

But don't worry, i'm sure everything's fine - we should just count ourselves lucky we don't have any of the horrible sickness!

take care
:hugs:


----------



## malpal

Have just had the weirdest thought!!! I probably not going to be a May mummy!! I will more than likely be April..... feel a bit sad about that. 
Wonder what will happen to my due date.. will i get 2? One for 40 weeks and one for 37 weeks? My minds in overdrive today!


----------



## shawnie

awww Malpal, I bet you have a ton going on in the thought department right now. I would think if you start to have one baby you would have the other one the same day due to contractions? I dono though. They always say delivery can be a week before or a week after due date it's when the baby decides to come. Im scared of preterm due to it running in the family. I was premi, my sister was a premi and so was both her kids.


----------



## maybebaby3

hi i just had my dating scan and the baby is a week bigger than we thought so my due date is now 7th may. could it be changed on the list please!?! thanks xxx

am debating a nuchal fold scan and bloods. have an appointment 4 thursday (private) what would you do?


----------



## shawnie

I am having mine done today. Here it's something they just do and the insurance pays for it. It's not a pvt scan for me. I would have it done if it wasn't already something they have done.


----------



## happygal

Im having such a crappy day today, may seems sooo far away. yesterday i was having a really positive day and was excited that im almost 10 weeks but today i keep thinking, god im only nearly 10 weeks, theres so long to worry and wait. sorry im feeling sorry for myself lol, just needed to get it out :flower:


----------



## abz

oh honey. well i'm 10 weeks tomorrow. and i just keep thinking, quarter of the way there already :D which when you think about it is rather a lot!!

abz xx


----------



## Moongirl

Hiya girlies

Malpal - i know what you mean, i'm due the 29th May according to LMP but i reckon when i get my dating scan i'll be moved back at least a few days, and i'll be a june mummy instead of may.... i wanna stay in may!! :dohh:

Happygal - sorry you're feeling rubbish, i've had a few days like that recently. it just seems to go sooooo sloooowly some days! keep your chin up and think... you're almost 10 weeks.... that's a QUARTER of the way through....:happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## better2gether

I am ten weeks today! I MADE IT TO DOUBLE DIGITS! Woot woot. I still have a few more weeks to really worry... But still. :happydance:


----------



## bexxie

So weird.used my doppler this am and I had a HB of 157 on left and an HB on right 142 what is that all about does it echo?

Got scan tom at 10.40 arrgh am looking forward to it but nervous as it is Nuchal fold too and last time I had to have amnio.x


----------



## melissa2332

hey ladies i had a doctor app. today and everything went great baby is growing like a weed and the baby heartbeat was great so happy may 11,2010 is when my baby is due im 12weeks today :) :)


----------



## maybabydoll

Evening ladies, just a quick note to say we lost our little one last night. :cry:

Thanks for all your support and wishing you all a happy and healthy 6/7 months. :flower:

x


----------



## better2gether

maybabydoll, I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Pixie81

bexxie said:


> So weird.used my doppler this am and I had a HB of 157 on left and an HB on right 142 what is that all about does it echo?
> 
> Got scan tom at 10.40 arrgh am looking forward to it but nervous as it is Nuchal fold too and last time I had to have amnio.x

Hi Bexxie,

I really couldn't tell you what this means. Maybe one was your heartbeat?
There was an article in Mother and Baby magazine which I read last week saying how dopplers aren't good for pregnant mums as they get worried with the results all the time. I am sure there is nothing to worry about, but ask your midwife next time you see her.

I think I am going to buy one soon. But I'm afraid I am going to get hooked on it! I must remind myself of the magazine article! LOL.


----------



## Windmills

maybabydoll I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## happygal

Im really sorry for your loss maybabydolll :hugs:


----------



## bexxie

Pixie81 said:


> bexxie said:
> 
> 
> So weird.used my doppler this am and I had a HB of 157 on left and an HB on right 142 what is that all about does it echo?
> 
> Got scan tom at 10.40 arrgh am looking forward to it but nervous as it is Nuchal fold too and last time I had to have amnio.x
> 
> Hi Bexxie,
> 
> I really couldn't tell you what this means. Maybe one was your heartbeat?
> There was an article in Mother and Baby magazine which I read last week saying how dopplers aren't good for pregnant mums as they get worried with the results all the time. I am sure there is nothing to worry about, but ask your midwife next time you see her.
> 
> I think I am going to buy one soon. But I'm afraid I am going to get hooked on it! I must remind myself of the magazine article! LOL.Click to expand...




Hi,No my HB is 72 half that roughly of babes i would be dead if it were mine lol
Thanks tho

Am so sorry for your loss maybabydoll
xx


----------



## jolou

sorry for your loss maybabydoll xxxx


----------



## modo

Is it possible to hear your own heartbeat in the tummy area with a doppler?


----------



## maybebaby3

so sorry 4 your loss maybabydoll :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

oh and about the doppler mother and baby said that it is easy 2 confuse the swishing noise of your blood flow with the heartbeat.


----------



## srcoyner

I'm so sorry for your loss maybabydoll.:hugs:


----------



## shawnie

Maybabydoll I am so sorry ..HUGE Hugs


----------



## babyhope

I am so sorry for your loss maybabydoll :hugs:


----------



## babyhope

Hey ladies! Today I went in to ask the doctor some questions...I could hear them outside the door, they think I am over anxious:growlmad: They even asked if this is my first which I said NO! I just want to make sure I am doing everything I can to keep my baby safe...is it so wrong to ask questions?!

Anyways since I was there they gave me another scan! I had one two weeks ago and the little one was bumping around in me...today at 11 weeks my baby had definitely grown and was doing spins and twists and rolling around, it was sooooo AWESOME to see! The doctor was laughing saying that he/she sure is an active little one!!! They said everything looks good, and since this wasn't my original appointment I could come back again to my next scheduled one which is in 2 weeks and I get to see baby again:happydance: Yay! I am so happy!


----------



## Pussy Galore

I'm so sorry for your loss maybabydoll... my thoughts are very much with you :hugs:


----------



## bexxie

maybebaby3 said:


> oh and about the doppler mother and baby said that it is easy 2 confuse the swishing noise of your blood flow with the heartbeat.

 
i dont listen I am deaf I look at LCD screen
x


----------



## malpal

maybabydoll i'm so so sorry for your loss. Thinking of you xx


----------



## LogansMama

Maybaby - I'm so sorry! :(


----------



## beccamatty

modo yes it is possible to hear your own heartbeat down there... i can easily hear mind everytime but i actually have to search for the baby's heartbeat! there are lots of veins and things down there and the doppler picks them up very easily.... but your heartbeat is much slower than the baby's hb, nearly half as slow! your heartbeat does still sound like a wooshing, but slow wooshing... you definately know if when you find the baby's cos no doubt you would have already heard your own and there is a definate difference!

hope this helps :)


----------



## Kelly s

can u hear baby hb with a dopper at 10 weeks????


----------



## abz

i daren't get a doppler. i think i would obsess over it all the time. i'm overweight too so it would be harder to hear.

ooh. just realised i'm 10 weeks today :D


----------



## clogsy90

maybebabydoll so sorry for your loss :(
i got a doppler and thought i wouldn't find it very easy but i heard as i compared it to mine and it was faster OH said whats that noise stupid men lol. i've never picked mine up yet but even if i stick it where my heart is i struggle to pick it up :S i know where my baby likes to keep cosy as it always tends to be around the same place, my mum said she wasn't happy bout me getting one as i would probably worry if i didn't get it and she is probably right lol. the one i bought said on the internet you can hear it from 10 wks but when it came said 12 and with how well you can hear it at just 12 you probably could hear it at 10 so i think it depends on model you get.


----------



## Cactusgirl

wow have been away since the weekend - soooo much to catch up on!

Curlew and Maybabydoll - so sorry to hear your news. Please look after yourselves.

Malpal - wow-wee how exciting twins!! Fab pictures - think you have same DD as me at the moment - 17th - but like you say you will probably be a lot earlier than that now!

Hopingtobemum - I am Manchester-based, would love to arrange some kind of meet!

Time seems to be flying by, have been at a conference for last 2 days so very tired from that. Seem to be suffering with sleeping at the moment - keep waking about 3am for an hour or so which is driving me nuts.

My scan and booking appointment is on 6th Nov - will they automatically do a Nuchal test then? When I saw the midwife at 8 weeks she did not mention that, just a blood test if we wanted at 16 weeks. Is the blood test reliable enough??


----------



## Moongirl

Hi Cactusgirl

I was wondering about the Nuchal test too - i have my 12 week scan at my first midwives appt so haven't seen her to ask? 

xx


----------



## Pixie81

maybabydoll i'm so so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine how you must be feeling. 
Thinking of you xx

Is the nuchal test the test for downs syndrome? I get confused with all the medical jargon! lol. If so, I had mine done at my 12 week scan. They measure the baby's neck, and then you have bloods done after. They told me this takes 7 to 10 days to come back and they send you the results in the post if all is well. If they do detect your baby is in the high risk group for down's syndrome your midwife pays you a visit at home apparently.

I got my results in the post this morning and my baby's in the low risk group *phew*


----------



## Cactusgirl

Pixie81 said:


> maybabydoll i'm so so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine how you must be feeling.
> Thinking of you xx
> 
> Is the nuchal test the test for downs syndrome? I get confused with all the medical jargon! lol. If so, I had mine done at my 12 week scan. They measure the baby's neck, and then you have bloods done after. They told me this takes 7 to 10 days to come back and they send you the results in the post if all is well. If they do detect your baby is in the high risk group for down's syndrome your midwife pays you a visit at home apparently.
> 
> I got my results in the post this morning and my baby's in the low risk group *phew*

Yes it is the Downs Syndrome test - that is great news about yours. Did they just do it automatically or did they ask? Are they able to tell you the neck measurements there and then or does that come through later too?

I wonder what my mw was going on about bloods at 16 weeks then?


----------



## OmiOmen

Some hospitals offer an NT scan, some offer blood tests and some offer both I think.

I had my NT scan (and blood tests) yesterday and was told I am at 12 weeks and due the 10th of May. I have had two miscarriages and the first time I found out at my dating scan so I was really nervous yesterday but everything went fine. Well, the baby would not stop moving for them to get the NT measurements until they sent me to walk about and eat/drink something sugary but by the third scan of the day they got it. Unfortunately, I got my scan photos from the third scan and they were not as clear as the first lot (I can only hold my pee in for so long) but I am just so relived.


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies, well I have been in agony today with a lot of lower stomach pain, my 12 week scan isnt due for another week and a half so they are sending me for an emergency scan, my gp wanted it to be done today but they say the earliest they have is tomorrow morning 9.30 so i guess I have to wait till then to know whats happening. 

Im so scared and very emotional really hoping for the best.


----------



## Pixie81

Hope&Faith, I really hope everything goes OK for you tomorrow. Are you sure you're not constipated? I have been having a lot of lower stomach pains but it goes away when i've had a poo! :blush: I also had it in the beginning and they told me it was just my uterous stretching. I will keep my fingers crossed for you hun.

Cactusgirl, They just measured the fold of the neck automatically and didn't ask me. It seemed to me that this was the main reason for the 12 week scan. She did tell me the measurement, but I can't remember what it was. She said it all seemed fine and then sent me for bloods straight after. xxx


----------



## abz

good luck for tomorrow babes. have everything crossed for you.

abz xx


----------



## hope&faith09

I have been constipated but it hasnt been pain like this and nothing clears it ... i have also had some spotting so I guess I will just have to see how things go overnight and tomorrow.


----------



## Cactusgirl

Hopeandfaith - fingers crossed everything is ok for you. x


----------



## maybebaby3

hope&faith i hope all goes well 2moro. u have been under a lot of stress so maybe that has somethin 2 do with it xxx :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

Cactusgirl said:


> Pixie81 said:
> 
> 
> maybabydoll i'm so so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine how you must be feeling.
> Thinking of you xx
> 
> Is the nuchal test the test for downs syndrome? I get confused with all the medical jargon! lol. If so, I had mine done at my 12 week scan. They measure the baby's neck, and then you have bloods done after. They told me this takes 7 to 10 days to come back and they send you the results in the post if all is well. If they do detect your baby is in the high risk group for down's syndrome your midwife pays you a visit at home apparently.
> 
> I got my results in the post this morning and my baby's in the low risk group *phew*
> 
> Yes it is the Downs Syndrome test - that is great news about yours. Did they just do it automatically or did they ask? Are they able to tell you the neck measurements there and then or does that come through later too?
> 
> I wonder what my mw was going on about bloods at 16 weeks then?Click to expand...

bloods at 16wks check levels of afp in your blood and give u a risk factor. it's not as accurate as a nuchal scan and bloods. best time 4 nuchal is 12wks i read. having mine 2moro private as not offered routinely.


----------



## 18NPregnant

ok so my docotr changed my due date to april 28th so do i chage from it being may or jusy leave it


----------



## maybebaby3

how far are your dates out?


----------



## bexxie

Hi whoever is doing the list can they stick me on for May 6th not being pedantic but like things just so (stupid woman arent i?)

Thanks bex..xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Hope&faith - I hope everything goes OK tomorrow, fingers crossed for you :)

I finally have a date for my NHS scan - Thur 5th Nov.. just keeping everything crossed that the little bean is fine!

I feel like some of us are playing catching up with those who have babies due early May... we are like a whole trimester behind!!!


----------



## L-C

Hi girls....

I have a confession I have been lurking and too scared to comment on this thread. I have been keeping up to date with you all though and feel like I know you all already. 

I am 31 and this is my second pregnancy the first ended in MC and I am now 11 weeks and 2 days although the midwife thinks I am a week ahead.

I have my first scan tomorrow and just to answer a few of the thread I have had to opt in to the nuchal fold test... although that may be different for others.

I am so scared that this will all end in tears tomorrow and I have had lots of sharp, busting for a wee type pains so not holding out much hope.

Good luck to all of you and I'm so sorry I have been such a coward!!

xxx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Hey L-C :)

Fingers crossed for tomorrow... I hope everything goes well for you. Please do report back? I think those of all left on this thread are all having similar emotions about pending scans :wacko:


----------



## wait.and.see

I know i definately am, i have my 12 week scan on the 16th November, my worst fear is finding no heartbeat, and someone telling me my baby stopped growing weeks ago.


----------



## Frufru

Good Evening Ladies,

I hope everyone is ok.

Hope&Faith and L-C - best wishes for your scans tomorrow :hugs:

My OH made me go to the doctors yesterday about my tonsilitis - as expected they advised to take paracetamol, get plenty of rest, make sure I get plenty of fluids and not go back to work for a couple more days. The symptoms started on Saturday night and the doctor said I need to allow at least 5-10 days for the symptoms to start to ease off :shock:

I hate being poorly - especially on top of ms too :( however looking on the bright side at least I have not got the swu.

While I was at the doctors I asked about my 10-12 week dating scan appointment they sent off the paperwork more than 2 weeks ago - they gave me the number of the hospital department to call direct and they advised my scan will be 25th Nov. One of the other ladies in 1st tri posted today about having a scan at the same hospital I will be using and says they charge £3 per scan picture so I will make sure I attend armed with a pocket full of change!!

Although my scan date is much later than I had hoped for (I will be 14w +1) I am really chuffed to have an actual date to look forward to - I am really excited about seeing the little rock lobster :happydance:

Nearly time for bed so I will sign off. Best wishes to your all and your LO's xx


----------



## DWandMJ

Yea, it feels real now! 
https://i718.photobucket.com/albums/ww183/mjwilliamson02/Sonogram10272009.jpg
We had our first scan yesterday and everything is right on schedule. The doc bumped up the due date to May 25th. Only one day difference from what we calculated. 
The baby is measuring over an inch and had the hiccups so we had a show. Even happier, I must have lost a few pounds before getting pregnant because my weight hasn't changed despite my pants fitting a bit tighter.


----------



## lillprutten

Yeah I also fear there will be no heartbeat when I go for my nuchal scan as I feel more unpregnant than ever before!


----------



## LogansMama

Hi ladies! Just wanted to say I'm finally in the 2nd tri, but I still get nervous. The past 2 days my belly has actually not been too troublesome, and now its making me nervous! I should be happy! And I know this is the time I am SUPPOSED to be starting to feel better, but I still wonder if its all okay!

Anyhow - I am still lurking in here - keeping up on all of you! Can't wait till you all move over with us. Won't be too much longer now!


----------



## malpal

Hi everyone! 
Good luck at your scan today hope & faith xx
Fingers crossed that in a few weeks all these pre scan nerves will be replaced with other things for us to worry about!!
I have my next scan date for the 6th Nov, i'm booked in for a long scan appt so they can look close at the chronicity of the babies and check placenta(s) etc. Will hopefully find out if they are identical or not. Also have my consultant appt straight after so i guess i will be there for a while! Have so many questions i want to ask so am writing them down so i don't get brain block!! 
I can't now have the triple test bloods that they take at 16 weeks as due to me having twins the results won't be accurate. They have said they can give me a nt measurement at my next scan but normal procedure is to book in for a detailed scan at the same time as the normal anomally scan. I think me and the sonographer will become great friends! 
As for the m. s it's worse than ever, i have now lost half a stone since finding out i was pregnant and i still have a huge bump and my clothes don't fit! Not sure how that works!! 
Have more xmas cakes to make today so a busy day for me!! 
Have good days everyone xxxx


----------



## fluffpuffin

wait.and.see said:


> I know i definately am, i have my 12 week scan on the 16th November, my worst fear is finding no heartbeat, and someone telling me my baby stopped growing weeks ago.

hey, just realised we're the same dates :) I also got my scan on 16th November. Good luck to you hun. I'm sure everythign will be fine. xx


----------



## abz

good morning people. i have my scan date!! 17th november. i will be 12 + 6. of course it would be on a day i'm working. again. that's several tuesdays in a row i've had to take time off for appointments... i think i'm going to have to come clean with work somehow...

i don't know how else to explain all these appointments that i can't change the day of...

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

My scan is a week on Tuesday! I'm sooo excited. 
My OH keeps telling people I'm pregnant :dohh: even just strangers, like the waiter in the restaurant we went to last night! By the way, I DON'T like spicy food anymore. We went to Las Iguanas and everything was too spicy :(


----------



## Gemz

Hiya :wave: can I join you all? I'm expecting my second baby on May 23rd x


----------



## hope&faith09

Well im back from my scan and everything is fine, baby wouldnt keep still was bouncing up and down ... OH was in laughing so much at our little wriggler. They decided to do my dating scan while I was there and they have moved my due date a week earlier so Im now due on the 9th! They are going to monitor the pain I'm in but hopefully it will just ease off ... I cant believe Im now nearly at second tri!!! I have a pic but not sure how to put it on the computer! Thank you for all your support ladies x x x how is everyone else today? x x x


----------



## Mrs RC

Hope&Faith - such good news!!

My Scan is next tues and I am so excited! Though quite nervous....

xx


----------



## OmiOmen

That is good news! You are due the day before me. My baby would not stop moving either, my NT scan took about 3 hours (instead of 15 minutes) because he/she was moving so much and would not get in the right place to get the measurements.

Do you have a scanner for the photo?


----------



## hope&faith09

I will try and sort the photo when oh gets back ... think he has a better idea of what he is doing! We didnt get a nuchal scan, im having bloods done but apparently they only do the nuchal fold at some hospitals? Now I just have to book my next midwife appointment for 16 weeks!


----------



## OmiOmen

Yes, they do different tests in different hospitals. I am lucky that they do both where I am and the hospital is all new too. My OH had to sort the photo out for me too.


----------



## bexxie

Take photo with your mobile,email or bluetooth to computer

then imageshack to upload and done
xx

By the way am off to second tri today anyone else?
x


----------



## shawnie

HI Gemz, welcome =)

Hope that's great news lady!

I just woke with a huge headache so I figured Id pop on for a sec to see how everyone was doing while the tylenol kicks in to lay back down lol


----------



## OmiOmen

I have had terrible headaches for a while now, I am off the the chemist in a bit to try that drug-free stuff you rub on your head. 

I am off to the second tri in 4 days (I only started coming on this site yesterday).


----------



## Mrs RC

I'm off to the second tri tomorrow - and to my booking in appointment too!!

I think I am having everything done so much later than everyone else! Scan is not till Tuesday and then I'll be 13 +4!!

xx


----------



## hope&faith09

I will be off to second tri on Sunday I think. Got my 16 week midwife appointment booked in and I think my 20 week scan is on the 18th of December!


----------



## bexxie

My next scan is 21st Dec as will be in New York til 18th and then weekend,cant wait for that one.
xx


----------



## OmiOmen

My next scan is 20 week one on the 23rd of December and I am hoping to find out the sex then. 

I will be off to the next board on Monday. It is odd that we are over 12 weeks but still in the first trimester board! But I bet it will feel odd going over to the second tri board and everyone being so much farther along than us.


----------



## Cactusgirl

Wow everyone is talking about their 20 week scan and still waiting for the 12 week one!!!

Hope&Faith - that is great news - so glad to hear everything is ok.

Malpal - I also have scan and booking apt on 6th Nov! With twins you must have double the questions!!

Everything going well here - have been interviewing all morning as already planning me going on mat leave, I run a business with hb and need to ensure my replacement is fully in place for when I finish. What with Xmas and 3 weeks in Oz after really needed to think about it sooner rather than later.

Hope everyone else is well!

x


----------



## Cactusgirl

I have just spoken to the mf at the hospital about the nuchal test as the mf at the GP did not mention it at all and it turns out they don't offer it.

If I wanted it I would need to go private. They do a blood screening at 16 weeks if requested but that is not as reliable as the nuchal test.

Don't know whether should go private now or not?!


----------



## malpal

Cactus girl, that's the same with my hospital. With my daughter i just had the blood test which is know as the triple test at 16 weeks. My results came back so low that i was reassured enough by that. This time i have to wait until 20 weeks for any testing. 
Can't believe people are off to 2nd tri already!!! It's weird because i'm probably not even going to be a May mummy! 
Will have to sort out a buddy that will put up with me and the twinnies!!!


----------



## Cactusgirl

malpal said:


> Cactus girl, that's the same with my hospital. With my daughter i just had the blood test which is know as the triple test at 16 weeks. My results came back so low that i was reassured enough by that. This time i have to wait until 20 weeks for any testing.
> Can't believe people are off to 2nd tri already!!! It's weird because i'm probably not even going to be a May mummy!
> Will have to sort out a buddy that will put up with me and the twinnies!!!

20 weeks?? Goodness that is a long time!! It does seem unfair that some hospitals offer the screening and some don't! I have just been looking at private screening in Manchester and on their website they claim that less than 10% of hospitals offer the test!!


----------



## malpal

Cactusgirl said:


> malpal said:
> 
> 
> Cactus girl, that's the same with my hospital. With my daughter i just had the blood test which is know as the triple test at 16 weeks. My results came back so low that i was reassured enough by that. This time i have to wait until 20 weeks for any testing.
> Can't believe people are off to 2nd tri already!!! It's weird because i'm probably not even going to be a May mummy!
> Will have to sort out a buddy that will put up with me and the twinnies!!!
> 
> 20 weeks?? Goodness that is a long time!! It does seem unfair that some hospitals offer the screening and some don't! I have just been looking at private screening in Manchester and on their website they claim that less than 10% of hospitals offer the test!!Click to expand...

In normal circumstances i would be offered the 16 week blood test, but apprantely the results will be inacurate with there being 2 babies. I have another detailed scan next Friday to check them both closely so i'm not sure if they will do any checks then. 
It's quite confusing that hospitals get away with doing things so differently. 
xx


----------



## OmiOmen

It is unfair, particularly considering that if they use both the blood tests and the NT scan it is 90-95% effective of finding downs syndrome. It is a shame that they do not just let you go to another hospital if you want it. I feel really lucky that my hospital offers it and that it is apparently a really good hospital now (I knew there had to be one good thing about my city, lol).


----------



## hope&faith09

I couldnt believe our hospital didnt do the nuchal test but to be honest I dont think I can afford to go private so I will just have to wait until blood tests and go with them. We are now looking at pushchairs seriously nothing fits in the boot of my car that is sensible for a baby, oh has suggested he just buys a car seat and a wheel barrow!


----------



## abz

i am not sure whether to get the test for downs syndrome or not. i will be keeping the baby either way so i'm not sure whether getting it and worrying about the results is better, or worrying about whether the baby is healthy...


----------



## chubbin

I have had an early dating scan, and my edd has changed from 22nd May to the 19th May, which also means its changed from Gemini to Taurus. Yes Im a hippie :) xx


----------



## OmiOmen

I guess it depend if you would want to prepare if it came back as high risk? If it came back as high risk you could talk to people who had downs syndrome babies and get ideas about what to expect. Or do you think it would just make you worry more not less?


----------



## hope&faith09

I think if I knew it would just allow me to prepare and do more research but i guess i will just wait and see what happens!


----------



## Windmills

Mmm I don't feel pregnant at all today. Also, I can't be bothered updating the list.. sorry! I'll do it over the weekend xx


----------



## lillprutten

I'm doing my nuchal at 9th november, I cant wait to see if everything is alright or not:( I really feel very unpregnant. I have had a luxury pregnancy so far part from the buttcheeks and "downthere" pain when walking a bit.


----------



## lillprutten

I haven't felt pregnant for weeks!


----------



## shawnie

I feel good and happy about it lol (knock on wood) 2 more days and a mile stone reached.. Then I'll start on another one heehee


----------



## OmiOmen

I DEFINITELY feel pregnant. I have an evil headache that just will not go and a small bump that will not let me fit into any of my normal clothes (which seems odd for 12+3). I was so naive in thinking once my awful "morning" sickness went, could eat again and the bloating went that I would feel wonderful and "bloom".


----------



## emera35

Evening ladies!

Hope everyone is feeling well as can be! :)

I've been absent for a few days as i've just been so exhausted that i can't even sit up at my pc by the time i get home from work. Its a little better today though, and i'm excited as i'll be at 13 weeks tomorrow, i don't know how much difference one day makes in reality, but it feels good anyhow :)
I'm really hoping my tiredness will start easing off soon though, i'm usually quite energetic, anyone else getting chronic fatigue, or knows when i might hope for my energy levels to get a bit more back to normality?


----------



## Frufru

:winkwink:I am soooooo grumpy! Bah!

GRUMP No 1: I am still poorly and am losing my voice now.

GRUMP No 2: "Morning" sickness has been plaguing me all afternoon and my stomach is doing mad gurgling constantly. I have even had to turn the TV off as there was a cooking programme on and it was making me feel even more nauseous!

GRUMP No 3: I am a little peeved that I seem to have to wait so much longer for my dating scan than I was told, especially when I saw my MW for my booking appointment on the earliest possible date that they allow in this area and when everyone else seems to be having their scans so much earlier than me - even other posters that attend the same hospital :shrug:

My goodness - I cannot believe how crabby and tetchy I am today - think I should change my username to Oscar the Grouch! I am blaming the combination of ill health and hormones!!!!!

OK - enough whinging from me!

Hope&faith - so pleased your scan went well. Does anyone know how L-C got on?

I have been looking at some of the threads with pictures of bits n bobs other ladies have bought their LO's and have seen lots of really cool stuff. I think we will wait another month or 2 before we start buying things but it is good to be getting some inspiration and finding out where to look for the best deals!

Have a good night/day everyone - I promise if my mood does not improve between now and tomorrow I will refrain from posting until I cheer up!


----------



## Pussy Galore

When does the 2nd tri officially start?

My mw said it starts at the beginning of week 14 and in fact if you go on the home page of this site is says that the 2nd tri is from week 14.. and yet lots of people have moved over in week 13?

Not that it matters at all... I am just curious! I quite enjoy the 1st tri threads to be honest!!! :)


----------



## OmiOmen

I thought it was 12 before getting pregnant and 13 now. But I am starting to find it a bit confusing now. :dohh:


----------



## Pussy Galore

lol... me too!! :wacko:


----------



## Windmills

I don't know when it is! I know second tri is going to feel like the longest thing ever though :lol:


----------



## LogansMama

Well - technically, once you are 13 weeks 1 day, you have STARTED your 14th week. So... 13 weeks 1 day puts u in the second tri....


----------



## abz

god how confusing. i just want to get to 12 weeks and i'll worry about symantics then :)

good morning everyone. i'm feeling a bit better today, but of course now i'm worrying due to my symptoms slackening off a bit. the kitchen still makes me feel vile so i suppose that's something... ha. 

how are we all this morning?

abz xx


----------



## jolou

morning ladies!

well im pooped yet again. spent yesterday driving to liverpool to pick up my step dad from hospital after he had a piece of this lump in his neck out so didnt get to my mums till half 5, we had to wait for ages for him to be discharged, then mum treated us to tea so by the time i actually got home it was half 8! im normally in my pj's my half 7 lol sophie was home from her dads aswel yesterday morning so no more lie-ins for me.

Il be poppin over to 2nd tri offically today aswel! but no doubt il still keep coming here till all may mummies are over in 2nd tri :)


----------



## Frufru

Morning folks.

Well the black cloud of grump appears to have lifted - huzzah! Now all I need is to get better so all I have to worry about is pregnancy symptoms ;)

It is odd with some of us split between 1st and 2nd tri at the moment but it won't be long until we are all back together again :D

OH has today off work as holiday - he has got plans for some of the day but it is nice to have him around for company for a bit. 

I tell you without BnB this week I would have gone stir crazy at home on my own - thank you ladies you are all stars!


----------



## abz

i forgot to say. last night i had my first bawling my eyes out for no reason argument with OH. he was watching a film downstairs and i didn't want to disturb him to ask him to make me something to eat (the smells of different foods make me gag at the moment. strange how the smell of the finished product doesn't but i can't open the fridge). then he staggered upstairs and said he was going to bed. turned out that he'd made himself something to eat and not told me, so i thought he'd be making us both something later on. i hadn't realised how late it was either. and by this point i was getting hungry and feeling really ill as a result. well i told him just to go to bed and forget it and he shouted at me for making him feel guilty and then i went to bed and bawled my eyes out at him. silly abi :S still. i am still peeved that he didn't ask me if i wanted something to eat when he was making himself something. i don't think he'll be doing that again in a while :D

abz xx


----------



## OmiOmen

abz: I am a bit better now but I hated the kitchen too! I also have got annoyed with my partner but about not cleaning it enough instead (I just can not bare doing it). 

I think a few people (including myself) have started to look around the second tri board a bit early and posting on the May mommy's thread. I have to say by 12 weeks I _feel_ like I am into the second trimester. But I think that the third will feel like the longest, people I know who have had babies have said by the third they just want it over and done with.


----------



## plumplump

Hello ladies, thought i would pop my head round the door and say hello. I am due on the 19th May and am a extremly nervous mummy to be. I have been lurking about this thread for aggggggesssss but thought I'd say hello atlast :D Hope you are all having a total brill day. xoxoxoxo


----------



## OmiOmen

Hello Plumplump. I keep going from calm to nervous, my first scan did me the world of good though.


----------



## L-C

Hello

I had my 12 week scan yesterday - it was amazing!!! I am so totally in love and can't stop looking at the picture. It was a real wiggler and the lady struggled to get a picture and it wouldn't stop moving. I am also further than I though and 12 weeks 3 days......

I really hope cactusgirl is ok!!!


----------



## OmiOmen

Your due date is close to mine then! Mine was very active too, I was at my NT scan 3 hours and had 3 scans to get the neck measurements! Lol.


----------



## clogsy90

can't believe i had my scan 2 wks ago and i'm more nervous now then before keep thinking what if something has happened and i havn't realised and i'm not going to find out til wks 16 as i don't have my midwife appointment til then i do have a doppler and i don't think i'm picking it up so me and oh have decided not to use it til midwifes and we know specifically what we are looking for i'm actually going out of my mind worrying neve thought i would as i'm not really a worrier just get on with things. anyone else feelin like this despite seein everything was really good few weeks ago ???? feel so stupid :(


----------



## Windmills

*MAY 2010 BABY DUE DATES*

*May 1st *
Pixie81
dmn1156
farah
LogansMama
vixta


*May 2nd*
gixxgirl06
mailtoyin2005
Mrs A
Ollieburger


*May 3rd*
erinaimee
greeneforever 
Hen
jaccib
LSU25
shylovebird
socophoenix
Wellington
wlove_happy


*May 4th*
lily123
Lizzieredrup
loobo83
marie-louise
Miss-Boo
MRSPNJ
sammywhammy


*May 5th*
Bailey
RedRose
jolou
hopingtobemum


*May 6th*
LauraW
Bexxie


*May 7th*
Awtp1974
BrightEyes
Kelly87
laney_1981
Mrs RC
nickysdestiny
sambam
MrsMummy&bump
Lynz16


*May 8th*
Emarismummy
Jellyt
laney_1981
mummy78
Sam9Kids
shawnie
Taurustot09
clogsy90
debjolin
emera35


*May 9th*
AmeliahJoy
louisa89
Pregnantbride
punch
Hope&Faith09


*May 10th*
belleii
Mishmo76
Snailien
Su B
molly_p83


*May 11th*
kikaypoxels
NervousNelly
Sarah81
Shady_R
melissa2332


*May 12th*
mojo401
mork
ninewest
littlebuddha


*May 13th*
cheekygrin
TaraW
lillprutten 


*May 14th*
babyhope
laura4disney 
lola1985
mommy43


*May 15th*
aw1990
Georgias mum 
maybebaby3
Need-pink
Daisy&Bump


*May 16th*
cheekygrin
cking
justincase007
Rhianny224
Sparkledust09
Pikefoldpixel


*May 17th*
Cactusgirl
Ivoryapril
malpal


*May 18th*
devon2010 
JIGGY
Pussy Galore
Tink&PeterPan


*May 19th*
AdamsEve
Gypsy_Punk 
sandrass
Chubbin
plumplump


*May 20th*
amanda09
etoya
girlross
xminimotox


*May 21st*
Cb1
Puffins&#8217;mom


*May 22nd*
carriecinaz
Happy2bme
katie_xx 
Plumplump


*May 23rd*
~curiosity~
devonlady
quail
srcoyner
Gemz


*May 24th*
kelly s


*May 25th*
cmharbour
DadToBeJohn
Frufru
lori
lulabug
better2gether
abz


*May 26th*
DWandMJ 
zenmommy526
Daisymay10


*May 27th*
3boys
poppy fields 


*May 28th*
beccamatty
Missy86
Modo
fluffpuffin


*May 29th*
Moongirl
wait.and.see 


*May 30th*
CdnSunshine
selina3127
Tudor Rose 


*May 31st*
Martz


Most of the ladies on the list only post occasionally/just posted their EDD, which is why it looks sooo long I think xx


----------



## OmiOmen

Five people due the same day as me! Does anyone else have a feeling they will give birth no where near their due date?


----------



## Windmills

I suspect I'll go very overdue!


----------



## OmiOmen

My husband wants me to be a week early because it is his grandmas birthday, I told him I have no control over it though, lol. I am really hoping I do not go overdue and get told I need to be induced!


----------



## lola1985

i dont know anyone except my OH that was actually born on there due date? x x x x


----------



## OmiOmen

I could be totally off but I have read that only about 3% are born on their due date and that the due date just means 2 weeks before or after that date.


----------



## abz

well my edd is currently about a week away from my mum's birthday :) ha. so it's going to be an expensive time of year. especially if they land on the same day!!


----------



## kate xx

Hi everyone, Ive been given 21st May as EDD, 
Ive had my booking appointment with the midwife and am just waiting for my 
1st scan.
I only joined bnb today so am still finding my feet.
It's great to see that I'm not alone with the incredible tiredness, sickness, tender breasts..... i too am finding it hard to go into the kitchen, and making packed lunches at 7.30 every morning is the worst, at least theres been a break this week with half term.
Heres looking foward to sickness free days.


----------



## Frufru

Afternoon Ladies,

L-C - so glad to hear your scan went well :)

I have been thinking about cactus girl all day - I really hope she is ok.

OH had the day off work today and popped into the local beer festival for the midday session. He has come home totally wasted :haha: 

He just staggered in, stripped off down to his boxers leaving his clothes on the lounge floor then went into the bedroom where he is currently passed out snoring his head off. 

I came off my pill at the end of July and after my first period in August we were NTNP and OH super :spermy: caught my egg straight away :thumbup: We were both ecstatic to have conceived so quickly but we had both expected it to take months. OH has said he was really looking forward to going to the beer festival with me - clearly he did enough drinking for us both! Bless him :hugs:


----------



## shawnie

awww Frufru, my DP hasn't drank hardly at all since we got our BFP. We used to have people over all the time and I would play the bartender lol now I don't drink and sleep so early he doesn't drink but maybe a beer or 2 now. I kinda feel bad but oh well. We have plenty of time to party later... We save money on not buying mix drinks now hahaha


----------



## maybebaby3

hope&faith09 said:


> I think if I knew it would just allow me to prepare and do more research but i guess i will just wait and see what happens!

i read nuchal scans are most accurate done at 12wks so if u thinking about it don't leave it 2 long. latest u can have it is 14wks. how funny that ur dates have changed2. we r bump buddies and both had our dates moved back. am 13wks 2day wow! i had my nuchal scan done yesterday. the bloods won't be back 4 another week but the dr said that there didn't seem 2 b anything suspicious. the measurment was 1.4mm


----------



## maybebaby3

lola1985 said:


> i dont know anyone except my OH that was actually born on there due date? x x x x

i went in2 labour on my due date both times but dylan was born 2 days after and erin the next day as i had long labours but they did actually start on my due date.


----------



## maybebaby3

katie_xx said:


> *MAY 2010 BABY DUE DATES*
> 
> *May 1st *
> Pixie81
> dmn1156
> farah
> LogansMama
> vixta
> 
> 
> *May 2nd*
> gixxgirl06
> mailtoyin2005
> Mrs A
> Ollieburger
> 
> 
> *May 3rd*
> erinaimee
> greeneforever
> Hen
> jaccib
> LSU25
> shylovebird
> socophoenix
> Wellington
> wlove_happy
> 
> 
> *May 4th*
> lily123
> Lizzieredrup
> loobo83
> marie-louise
> Miss-Boo
> MRSPNJ
> sammywhammy
> 
> 
> *May 5th*
> Bailey
> RedRose
> jolou
> hopingtobemum
> 
> 
> *May 6th*
> LauraW
> Bexxie
> 
> 
> *May 7th*
> Awtp1974
> BrightEyes
> Kelly87
> laney_1981
> Mrs RC
> nickysdestiny
> sambam
> MrsMummy&bump
> Lynz16
> 
> 
> *May 8th*
> Emarismummy
> Jellyt
> laney_1981
> mummy78
> Sam9Kids
> shawnie
> Taurustot09
> clogsy90
> debjolin
> emera35
> 
> 
> *May 9th*
> AmeliahJoy
> louisa89
> Pregnantbride
> punch
> Hope&Faith09
> 
> 
> *May 10th*
> belleii
> Mishmo76
> Snailien
> Su B
> molly_p83
> 
> 
> *May 11th*
> kikaypoxels
> NervousNelly
> Sarah81
> Shady_R
> melissa2332
> 
> 
> *May 12th*
> mojo401
> mork
> ninewest
> littlebuddha
> 
> 
> *May 13th*
> cheekygrin
> TaraW
> lillprutten
> 
> 
> *May 14th*
> babyhope
> laura4disney
> lola1985
> mommy43
> 
> 
> *May 15th*
> aw1990
> Georgias mum
> maybebaby3
> Need-pink
> Daisy&Bump
> 
> 
> *May 16th*
> cheekygrin
> cking
> justincase007
> Rhianny224
> Sparkledust09
> Pikefoldpixel
> 
> 
> *May 17th*
> Cactusgirl
> Ivoryapril
> malpal
> 
> 
> *May 18th*
> devon2010
> JIGGY
> Pussy Galore
> Tink&PeterPan
> 
> 
> *May 19th*
> AdamsEve
> Gypsy_Punk
> sandrass
> Chubbin
> plumplump
> 
> 
> *May 20th*
> amanda09
> etoya
> girlross
> xminimotox
> 
> 
> *May 21st*
> Cb1
> Puffinsmom
> 
> 
> *May 22nd*
> carriecinaz
> Happy2bme
> katie_xx
> Plumplump
> 
> 
> *May 23rd*
> ~curiosity~
> devonlady
> quail
> srcoyner
> Gemz
> 
> 
> *May 24th*
> kelly s
> 
> 
> *May 25th*
> cmharbour
> DadToBeJohn
> Frufru
> lori
> lulabug
> better2gether
> abz
> 
> 
> *May 26th*
> DWandMJ
> zenmommy526
> Daisymay10
> 
> 
> *May 27th*
> 3boys
> poppy fields
> 
> 
> *May 28th*
> beccamatty
> Missy86
> Modo
> fluffpuffin
> 
> 
> *May 29th*
> Moongirl
> wait.and.see
> 
> 
> *May 30th*
> CdnSunshine
> selina3127
> Tudor Rose
> 
> 
> *May 31st*
> Martz
> 
> 
> Most of the ladies on the list only post occasionally/just posted their EDD, which is why it looks sooo long I think xx

could u change my date to 7th may please!!!


----------



## shawnie

I was told a NT scan can only be done between 11w5d and 13w6d due to the translucency not being translucent after 14w. Maybe that's only here in the states....


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies, I have had an awful day well it started with stupid drivers on the road ... An idiot male driver who seemed to think he was a boy racer and was at least 40 years old crassed into mine and anothers car. All is fine but I was so angry and everything just seems to have gone down hill from there! Just heard Oh's ex who he hasnt seen in years is staying in the area and has suggested a meet up which is fine as both are in relationships it just feels odd considering one of Oh's other ex's is still in our lives due to there son and she is evil! 

Sorry for the rant! ... Maybebaby I was laughing when they moved my date I was thinking of you! Ha ha cant believe yours changed then so did mine so we are still close together! 

How is everyone else today?!? x x x


----------



## babyhope

No one has mentioned a NT scan for me:nope: I do get scans every time I go, it is fun! I had one at 9 weeks, 11 weeks, and again at 13 weeks...but no one said anything about the NT scan. I know some women only get a couple of scans, but the doctor I go to has a machine in the room and every time I go they say "Lets take a look at the baby!"


----------



## shawnie

wow babyhope thats awesome! You are sooo lucky!!! My doc doesn't have one in either of his locations ! BOOOO He writes a RX and then I go to another person and they set up the appoinemtn and I get it when ever they have an open slot... BLAH.. How exciting......


----------



## babyhope

I know! I love it! My appointment for 11 weeks was not scheduled I just went in to ask the doctors some questions and then they said "lets look at the baby!" I was like "ok!!!" Then after the appointment the doctor said you don't have to come back for your next scheduled appointment because it is only two weeks away and you came today we can just schedule you in 4 weeks, but if you want to come in you can keep your appointment. I was like "i want to come in, I love seeing my baby!!!" Every time I see the baby wiggling around I get so much peace of mind!!


----------



## babyhope

:happydance:HEY!!!!! I JUST REALIZED I AM 12 WEEKS TODAY:happydance:


----------



## shawnie

Babyhope, you're so dang adorable! Love it!


----------



## OmiOmen

Babyhope, you are so lucky to get a scan so often! Do you live in the UK? Some hospitals offer blood tests, some NT scans and some offer both.


----------



## modo

Girls I feel so crap :( I have a viral infection and I can't stop coughing. This is the second time this has happened to me while pregnant :(

I am taking pregnacare shouldn't that help my immune system?


----------



## happy2bme

I had a NT scan today and had to pay for it privately as don't get it on nhs in my area of uk :(


----------



## Windmills

All this talk of scans is making me excited for mine! A week on Tuesday :happydance:
Does anyone else have to suffer Mischief Night tonight..? Or is it just a Liverpool thing?


----------



## OmiOmen

We had Mischief Night in Yorkshire but no one seems to know what it is here in Derby (thank goodness).


----------



## maybebaby3

what is mischeif night?!!


----------



## Windmills

Mm, it's the night before Halloween. All the kids go mad and throw eggs and flour at people/cars, we tend to get bricks thrown at bus, car and house windows. They just take it as an opportunity to act like tw*ts even more than usual!
edit- found the wiki page..
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mischief_night
The kids here are a nightmare anyway, my friend phoned me before saying someone had smashed her car window with a golf club :wacko: I just don't go out.


----------



## srcoyner

wow that's pretty intense. I wouldn't go out either


----------



## babyhope

OmiOmen said:


> Babyhope, you are so lucky to get a scan so often! Do you live in the UK? Some hospitals offer blood tests, some NT scans and some offer both.

No I live in the United States in sunny California:flower:


----------



## babyhope

shawnie said:


> Babyhope, you're so dang adorable! Love it!

Thanks Shawnie!! Your so sweet:hugs: It just feels like May is so far away!!!


----------



## babyhope

katie_xx said:


> Mm, it's the night before Halloween. All the kids go mad and throw eggs and flour at people/cars, we tend to get bricks thrown at bus, car and house windows. They just take it as an opportunity to act like tw*ts even more than usual!
> edit- found the wiki page..
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mischief_night
> The kids here are a nightmare anyway, my friend phoned me before saying someone had smashed her car window with a golf club :wacko: I just don't go out.

Wow that sounds awful and scary!!! If the kids are caught doing it do they get in trouble or they don't because it is mischief night? Sounds like it would suck the for adults who have to pay to get their stuffed fixed:nope:


----------



## OmiOmen

I think someone from America said you have to pay extra on top of your insurance for a NT scan. Not sure though.


----------



## babyhope

I am just curious about it since they've never even mentioned it, I've been seeing the nurse practitioner but after 13 weeks they said I will actually start seeing the doctor. Is a nurse practitioner like a midwife?


----------



## Windmills

babyhope said:


> katie_xx said:
> 
> 
> Mm, it's the night before Halloween. All the kids go mad and throw eggs and flour at people/cars, we tend to get bricks thrown at bus, car and house windows. They just take it as an opportunity to act like tw*ts even more than usual!
> edit- found the wiki page..
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mischief_night
> The kids here are a nightmare anyway, my friend phoned me before saying someone had smashed her car window with a golf club :wacko: I just don't go out.
> 
> Wow that sounds awful and scary!!! If the kids are caught doing it do they get in trouble or they don't because it is mischief night? Sounds like it would suck the for adults who have to pay to get their stuffed fixed:nope:Click to expand...

They do get in trouble, but the police are sooo busy tonight that barely anyone gets caught :dohh:


----------



## lola1985

we havent heard anything by ours yet, we live right by a park wer all the little gets meet up! i hate mizzy night! x x x x


----------



## maybebaby3

wow that's bad. we get that sort of thing on halloween if anything. there are more police patrolling the streets nowadays. hopefully all will be ok in our estate, we have scaffolding round our block so doubt any1 will be able 2 egg our windows! lol!


----------



## babyhope

Happy Halloween ladies! Next halloween will have babies to dress up!


----------



## Frufru

Good Morning everyone!

Well we stocked up on treatsize dairymilk and crunchie bars in preparation for trick or treaters last night and we did not have a single visit! It is a good job we bought sweeties that both of us will eat over the course of time - not that I need any encouragement on the sweet and chocolate front right now :rolleyes:

It has been a quiet weekend in our house as I am still not 100% better from the sore throat and fever I came down with last saturday night - I think I should be ok to go back to work tomorrow so at least I won't be climbing the walls with boredom anymore. I have had no energy at all this last week and have been sleeping for 9-10 hours a night for about the last 2-3 weeks so I think I will be totally knackered after my first day back tomorrow - roll on 2nd tri and this pregnancy bloom I keep hearing so much about!

I hope the rest of your Halloween nights were pleasant with no nasty mischief - enjoy the rest of your weekend ladies :)


----------



## OmiOmen

We got a lot of sweats too and I did not get back from work until 8:30pm and when I asked my husband how many trick or treaters we got he said one and it was the kid from next door! We live in a cul-de-sac so we normally do not get many but we normally get 3-4.


----------



## lola1985

we didnt have any little yobs this year thank god, i had black paint threw all over my car bonet a couple of years ago! i did have a little girl n boy knock n wen i gave him the little pack of smarties he said, "i dont like these!" so i said well maybe mummy n daddy will eat them, he then turned round to his parents n said "are u gonna eat these?" he was no more than 4, i just laughed but his mum was mortified n kept apologising! haha x x x x


----------



## Windmills

I got loads last night, I don't know why because it's not a busy road either!


----------



## abz

we didn't get any and usually we have quite a few. the first round of children with their parents (don't mind those) and the second round of teenage prats asking for money. we got neither this year... odd...

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

I ran out of sweets and ended up hiding :blush: Why is it soo quiet here this weekend, am I the only one without a life?!


----------



## sandrass

I went to the mall yesterday, and they do this thing there where the stores give out candy so parents take their kids trick or treating in the mall during the day...then they go trick or treating door to door in the evening. It was SO CUTE!!!

So many babies and little kids dressed up in the cutest costumes!!!

I almost started crying seeing all the little babies. Pregnancy has turned me into a giant sap :haha:

I cant WAIT to have my baby in my arms...and next Halloween I can buy a cute little costume!


----------



## LogansMama

We should all buy the costumes now - while they are marked down! Figure next Halloween your bub will be about a 6 month size... (I'm guessing 6 months cause 3 months will probably be too small) just get something neutral... like a pumpkin or something! :) If you decide next year not to use it, you can always sell it on ebay or something!


----------



## babyhope

LogansMama said:


> We should all buy the costumes now - while they are marked down! Figure next Halloween your bub will be about a 6 month size... (I'm guessing 6 months cause 3 months will probably be too small) just get something neutral... like a pumpkin or something! :) If you decide next year not to use it, you can always sell it on ebay or something!

That is such a good idea!!!!!!!! I went to the store today where the costumes are 50% and I didn't even think about it!


----------



## DWandMJ

LogansMama said:


> We should all buy the costumes now - while they are marked down! Figure next Halloween your bub will be about a 6 month size... (I'm guessing 6 months cause 3 months will probably be too small) just get something neutral... like a pumpkin or something! :) If you decide next year not to use it, you can always sell it on ebay or something!

I was thinking the same thing! I want a little skunk costume, they're so darn cute!


----------



## abz

well i don't want to buy anything until after my scan... so that idea doesn't work for me yet :) but i've been scoping out all the red christmas things. i love red, and some of the clothing is gender neutral and not christmassy, just red. and christmas seems to be the only time red baby clothes are around, ha. so i may stock up in the january sales :D

abz xx


----------



## maybebaby3

morning ladies how is every1? i am debating what to do 2day. may go 2 the countryside in spain 4 a picnic. it is lovely being off work 4 a week. i can't wait 4 maternity leave 2 start! xxx


----------



## abz

oh grrr, the jealousy... i have 10 hours stuck in this brick box to look forward to!! ha. still, at least the sun seems to be making an appearance outside :)


----------



## jolou

morning ladies! hope your weekend was a good one. We had noooo trick or treaters at all, so sophie is happy with the fact she has sweets.... thats unless i get to them first lol had a pretty quiet weekend really, just chillin. Decided this morning i need a new winter coat as the one i bought last year just wont fasten now :(


----------



## modo

This is Xiu Xiu (Shu Shu) in her costume :)

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/IMG_0762.jpg


----------



## Windmills

I'm angry today! I dragged myself out of bed at 6am, got ready, went and got the bus in the rain and arrived at the hospital for an interview at 8am. I had my passport (which is out of date), my CRB check and a bank statement as ID. The stupid girl wouldn't take them :dohh: and so now I'm really pissed off. I went window shopping though :D And saw loads of christmas presents I want to buy people!


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning ladies, well we had a fairly quiet weekend just chilled out a home and went swimming. Woke up this morning feeling so poorly but i know its all down to stress as I am going to see my mum tomorrow to tell her my news. Really really scared but I have got to do it sooner rather than later because otherwise its not fair on her! 

I think im officially in second tri today but not as excited as I thought I would be! 

Katie, how come they wouldn't take them as ID? I wouldve been fuming, did you not get your interview then? x 

How is everyone else today?!?


----------



## Windmills

The girl was just like 'Sorry, none of those are valid forms of ID'. When they are. I think she was just some office junior on a power trip! I'm so annoyed though, I hate interviews at the best of times and spent alllll weekend working myself up to it and hardly slept last night :blush: and it was all pointless :dohh:


----------



## hope&faith09

She sounds like a right pain ... Im sure all of those are valid forms of id, well thats what I would've taken! I get all worked up about interviews and lots of things. x


----------



## happygal

got our 12 week scan in 11 days, im sooooo excited!!!!!


----------



## OmiOmen

My husbands passport is out of date and you can not use it for anything, even a pub would not except it as prof of age. It is funny thought because my passport still has my maiden name on it (lazy of me I know after so long) and at a NHS interview a while back they excepted it with my marriage certificate but surly since the information is wrong it is not valid. 

Hope&faith09: I am finding the whole trimester thing confusing! I used to think it was 12 weeks and now I can sort of see how it is 13 but then some say since the baby is 12 weeks at 14 weeks because of the last period that it is 14 weeks! But the way I see it if you divide 40 weeks by 3 it is 13.3! Either way I am saying that mine is today because I am 13 weeks and I am just going with that. :shrug:


----------



## hope&faith09

Im a bit nervous about moving over to second tri with everyone being so far ahead of you it seems like this trimester may seem to take forever! Ahh so scared about telling my mother, I have so much to do this week but that seems the most important at the mo!


----------



## OmiOmen

I have started looking over there and posted on the May board but it does look a bit scary. It is as though no one is going through the same problems over there. I guess it is funny though, this time in 3 months we will be saying that about the third tri!

Good luck with telling your mum. Mine was delighted but my husbands Mum was upset the fist two times (M/C's) and was only just ok about it this time.


----------



## jolou

i keep coming back and 2, i feel like the newbie over there! only posted on the may babies thread lol


----------



## hope&faith09

She will be shocked but Im hoping she will come round as it means she will have a grandchild living less than an hour away! hmm will let you know how it goes tomorrow and how im feeling later on as tomorrow gets closer!


----------



## OmiOmen

I am sure that she will be happy or at the very least only need a few days for it to sink it. 

On the second trimester board everyone is just so much farther along and has such different things going on! I am in/almost in the second trimester and after a 2-3 week brake am back to having morning sickness, not only do I feel sick all day everyday but am sick most days and have a constant bad headache! I do not feel like I have the second trimester "glow" or that it is coming any time soon.


----------



## quail

hi everyone im going for my nt scan on thursdy but im really scared about it as i had a high risk with my last baby anyone else had one yet ?and how did you get on.xxx


----------



## girlross

Hey ladies!
I have developed horrible gas,and it seems to get worse at night.Anyone have any remedies?


----------



## babyhope

My morning sickness is back:nope: It sucks! I had morning sickness from weeks 7-9 and then it cleared up for a little while and now week 12 it is back! I have been throwing up and everything. Feeling awful.


----------



## lillprutten

Yes! Let the gas out! I spread my lovely fumes all the time hahahahaha ohh the joys of pregnancy:D


----------



## Cactusgirl

Hi!

Sorry not been on the May babies thread since last week - as some of you saw from my other thread I had a bleed on Friday which scared the beejesus out of me. There was a large clot which freaked me out even more.

Went to A&E and everything was fine thank goodness - had a scan, LO was just fine and even had hiccups!! 

That scan now replaces my one that was booked for Friday before my booking appointment. But have decided to have the Nuchal test privately. Went this morning for bloods and then the scan and results tomorrow. Fingers crossed for that.

Mr CG says if the news is not good then he would not want to continue with the pregnancy where as I would. Just hoping we won't have to have that conversation. :(

Met up with some friends this weekend and one of them had had a miscarriage earlier this year after 2years of trying so I was not looking forward to telling her I was pregnant even though I knew she would be happy for me. Anyway she announced she was 12 weeks pregnant and due on 13th May so 3 days before me which is fab as we will now be on mat leave together!!! :happydance:


----------



## Moongirl

Hi 

CactusGirl: Great to see you here after your scare last week! :thumbup:

Good luck to you and Quail for the NT scan tomorrow - am sure it'll all be fine!!

i'm feeling very un-pregnant today. it's quite unnerving, and can't put my finger on why i feel it..... odddddd!

hopefully be back to normal tomorrow!

:hugs:


----------



## OmiOmen

Wow, that is so cool that your friend is due at almost the same time!


----------



## Cactusgirl

OmiOmen said:


> Wow, that is so cool that your friend is due at almost the same time!

I know it is really exciting!!

I also have 3 other good friends who will have babies which will be in the same school year - but they are all due months earlier and they all live in London. This friend is also in Manchester!!


----------



## abz

I don't know anybody that's pregnant i don't think. congrats on your scan. i already said that, but hey. much congratulations required :)

i too am feeling rather unpregnant today, other than a sudden wave of unbelievable fatigue. god i want to sleep. sooooo hard to be at work right now :(

but don't feel sick for the first time in forever, boobs don't feel that sore.. it's a bit worrying, even though i know at nigh on 11 weeks symptoms will go, it still doesn't feel good.


----------



## hope&faith09

I have just found out one of Oh's friends is pregnant due a week after us ... we cant wait to tell them but need to tell his parents first! ahh tomorrow is getting nearer!


----------



## lola1985

well im something must be in the water by mine! my sister is due 2 monts b4 me as is my friend, my best friend is 3 weeks b4 me, another good friend is 7 days before me and my other friend is a few weeks after me! x x x x


----------



## jolou

hey cactus girl good to see you back in the may thread :)

only person i know who is gettin ready to be a daddy again is OH's best mates cousin lol OH sees him but we rarely see his wife. My best mate is waiting to start trying, waiting for some pay rise in feb that would mean she gets more maternity pay lol its killing her tho having to wait.


----------



## Frufru

Hi Girls.

Just a flying visit tonight. Have had a quick read through todays pags and glad to hear that everyone is ok (pregnancy symptoms aside :rolleyes:) and seemed to have good weekends.

First day back at work for over 2 weeks for me today - I am really very tired but no time to rest as I have a gig to got to tonight that I have been looking forward to for AGES!

Oh and I finally got a letter from the hospital confirming my scan today - funnily enough the letter was dated 28/10/09 which just happens to be the same date I called them to chase the appointment up! As it is I will get my dating scan at 14+1 so it is a good job I did chase them up otherwise I reckon I might not have got in before Christmas.

Have a great evening everyone and good luck to all of you that have scans and tests tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## DWandMJ

I think I feel more fat than pregnant. My pants aren't fitting and my bras are getting tight all over.... Im am not looking forward mail order bra shopping because thanks to my little optional surgery 4 years ago, I'm pretty much at the max of what they sell in stores. ...:dohh: hmmpph! Dear hubby is absolutely tickled at the idea, but thats because he hasn't seen the lunch lady bras that will be my new found support.


----------



## malpal

Morning ladies! 
Wow am really struggling to get time to pop on here just lately! Everything is great at the minute and my sickness has really eased. Funny that i actually have slightly more energy to so fingers crossed things are on the up! 
Have our next scan on friday so looking forward to that! 
And in the topic of knowing others that are having babies, my sister is also having a baby and is due just over 2 weeks after me!! April/May is going to be an interesting time!! 
Have good days everyone xxx


----------



## Windmills

Hmm, the only other person I know whose pregnant is my stepbrother's girlfriend. She's exactly 6 weeks ahead of me. It's crazy because there hasn't been a new baby in the family for 14 years, and these are the first grandchildren too!


----------



## Windmills

Oh AND (sorry, spamming today!) I'm absolutely over the moon because I got a phone call this morning to say my admin job in the job centre will start 30th November! :happydance: I have 5 weeks training (in Toxteth, eek!) starting then, and then I'll be properly starting in January! I'm SO relieved, I was having real money worries but now I'll be able to save a bit between December and April, and I'll qualify for the highest rate of maternity allowance too! This is just THE biggest weight off my shoulders. The world seems like a much better place today :happydance: 
And this time next week I'll be about to leave to go to my scan :D


----------



## ~curiosity~

DWandMJ said:


> I think I feel more fat than pregnant. My pants aren't fitting and my bras are getting tight all over.... Im am not looking forward mail order bra shopping because thanks to my little optional surgery 4 years ago, I'm pretty much at the max of what they sell in stores. ...:dohh: hmmpph! Dear hubby is absolutely tickled at the idea, but thats because he hasn't seen the lunch lady bras that will be my new found support.

Aw hun me too! I have a little bump but to me I just feel like people are looking at me and thinking look at her pot belly :-k I've gone back to my training bra and bought a sports bra as neither are underwired! I'm thinking mothercare for some maternity bras sooner rather than later! Good luck with finding ones that fit, I'm sure it shouldn't be too hard if you look for them online :)


----------



## ~curiosity~

Oh and Katie_xx thats great news on the job congrats! I'm having to just manage on a uni loan, I haven't time to work part time because of my studies for a degree :( glad you can relax a bit more! xx


----------



## etoya

katie_xx great news! sorry just lurking as usual


----------



## Moongirl

~curiosity~ said:


> DWandMJ said:
> 
> 
> I think I feel more fat than pregnant. My pants aren't fitting and my bras are getting tight all over.... Im am not looking forward mail order bra shopping because thanks to my little optional surgery 4 years ago, I'm pretty much at the max of what they sell in stores. ...:dohh: hmmpph! Dear hubby is absolutely tickled at the idea, but thats because he hasn't seen the lunch lady bras that will be my new found support.
> 
> Aw hun me too! I have a little bump but to me I just feel like people are looking at me and thinking look at her pot belly :-k I've gone back to my training bra and bought a sports bra as neither are underwired! I'm thinking mothercare for some maternity bras sooner rather than later! Good luck with finding ones that fit, I'm sure it shouldn't be too hard if you look for them online :)Click to expand...


Yip, i'll join your club :winkwink: I'm not really big enough to justify maternity clothes (i did buy a maternity skirt the other day, but think i'd feel a bit silly wearing it this early :haha:) but i have a roll of blub over the top of my normal trousers - very attractive! I've just ordered that belt thingy that extends the waist band of your jeans etc so hopefully that will stop forcing the spare tyre a bit, he he! 

Katie_xx that's fab news about your job, another reason to celebrate! :happydance: Congrats!

:hugs:


----------



## aliss

I wear dresses with wool stockings because pants are too tight but the maternity pants are a little too loose on me. I still wear the mat pants though, I'm fairly petite so I have a bump (bloating?) going on already


----------



## Moongirl

Oh aliss - are you due the same date as me? the 29th May? 

yeah i have some definite bloating going on, we've been taking weekly photo's of me and it's quite surprising the difference in the last 4/5 weeks!

dresses and tights sound like a good option. think i might go shopping this weekend if i'm not too :sleep:

:hugs:


----------



## shawnie

I went and bought 2 pairs of maternity pants a few weeks ago from Target. As shocking as this is, they fit perfect and the bands on them will fit for a long time as I grow. They are skinny jean maternity pants, I love them =) I got them in the same size as I already was. 

If anyone is interested, here is a LINK to the brand I got and it looks like they sell them all over and online too. They have a great line of cloths at a good price I think...


----------



## shawnie

OMG yay I moved up a box on my ticker, yay! lol


----------



## aliss

Moongirl said:


> Oh aliss - are you due the same date as me? the 29th May?
> 
> yeah i have some definite bloating going on, we've been taking weekly photo's of me and it's quite surprising the difference in the last 4/5 weeks!
> 
> dresses and tights sound like a good option. think i might go shopping this weekend if i'm not too :sleep:
> 
> :hugs:

Yes I am due on May 29 :happydance: Well, we'll have to have a race in the 3rd trimester forum in the next 6 months


----------



## insomnimama

May 29 is a terrific day to be born (says she, who has experience in this regard).


----------



## Moongirl

aliss said:


> Yes I am due on May 29 :happydance: Well, we'll have to have a race in the 3rd trimester forum in the next 6 months

Oh that sounds like fun! Where do you live? Have you had any scans/appointments etc yet? (PM me if you prefer!)

Insomnimama - haha! glad to hear it! will try and remember to send you birthday wishes if i'm not otherwise engaged that day :winkwink:

:hugs:


----------



## lola1985

wer has everyone gone! i think most must have migrated to 2nd tri! got my dating scan at 3.40 today! why cant it be now! cant wait to see my lil bean again n finally tell everyone! x x x x


----------



## Windmills

I think everyone who posts loads on here must have gone over to second tri!


----------



## Windmills

Ooh, I didn't see you'd posted that. I was typing out a big lonnng post but I've decided to put it in GS instead :lol:


----------



## abz

i haven't gone yet!! another couple of weeks for me. this is why i thought moving the thread was a better idea really... so we aren't left on our lonesome...

am working my late shift tonight again. hmph. 1-11pm. have been to see a back specialist person as my back is not a happy chappie. it's been bad for about 3 years i think. but he says it will get better over a long period of time and they can block the nerve to find out where the problem is, then deaden that part of that particular nerve so i don't feel pain any more. but of course this can't be done while i'm preggers... so in the meantime he thinks i may be able to have accupuncture for pain relief but it talking to the physios about it to make sure it is ok with pregnancy. he was a very lovely man :)

and i was rather surprised that accupuncture was now recommended and given by the nhs!!

abz xx


----------



## Moongirl

yeah it is a bit quiet on here today! I'm due right at the end of May, so still have more than 2 weeks til 2nd tri - think i'll end up here on my own, just talking to myself :haha:

Lola - good luck with the scan, how exciting! let us know how you get on!

I'm feeling a bit icky today - didn't sleep well either so even more tired :sleep: Just had an ice lolly tho, and that seems to be taking my mind off the nausea for the mo!

How are the rest of you may mummies doing out there??

:hugs:


----------



## jolou

hey ladies! dont worry im still here just lurking today hehe :) not much to report from me today apart from its BACKSTREET BOYS tonight for me :D wooohooooo


----------



## Windmills

Ooh, I'm jealous! Where are you seeing them? I haven't even got out my pyjamas yet :blush: 
I really want a cheeseburger. And a Krispy Kreme custard doughnut.


----------



## jolou

in manchester MEN arena, i was suprised to see they were doing one in liverpool too on the 7th i think, they dont normally do 2 concerts in similar areas! usually either manchester or liverpool, if i had the money id go to both haha


----------



## shawnie

Awww moon I'm still lurking in here, you wont be alone =)

Jolou I hope you have a blast, I'm sure you will. =) I've never been one to do concerts other then a few mellow country ones. (Garth brooks and Queen of country)

KATIE you brat you had to bring up cheeseburgers! LMAO I have been trying to detox off those hahaha Now I want one! A friend of ours gave us a $75 money card for Jack in the Box LOL I was telling DP that's like 68 days of cheeseburgers at $1 each LMAO Too funny...


----------



## maybebaby3

i'm lurking 2! lol so many different threads 2 keep track of!


----------



## hope&faith09

Im lurking as well just having a quiet day today! Hope everyones ok? x x x


----------



## Cactusgirl

Katie congrats on the new job that is great news!

I had my Nuchal test yesterday and my chances of DS went from 1 in 436 because of my age (34) to 1 in 8723 so really happy about that. LO was bouncing around again and opening it's mouth - very strange!!

Had very weird incident with HB earlier - the dd is now 16th May so I am 12w3d. Something had obviously been playing on his mind so asked if he was ok this morning. I was away for a week with friends in August and he had figured out that 12w3d was when I was away for the week and was freaking out about how he had not been there for the conception ie had I played away. I explained to him that the first 2 weeks you are not actually pregnant and he was then fine with it. But not sure if I should be upset by it really.

The only thing that is stopping me going mad is that I also was not aware of this until I got pregnant!!


----------



## Cactusgirl

BTW I am off to see Muse on tomorrow so very excited about that!!


----------



## Windmills

It's probably because of the Echo Arena jolou, loads of acts do the MEN and then the Echo now :D 
Is anyone going to a pantomime this year? :blush: I'm trying to get my OH to go and see Peter Pan with me..


----------



## hope&faith09

I want to go to a panto but not sire if we will manage to go or not! Now you have got me thinking about it! ... Im going to look our local ones up now!


----------



## Windmills

:lol: This is the one I'm going to! https://www.liverpoolempire.org.uk/prod-productions_details.asp?VenueID=99&pid=1556


----------



## hope&faith09

that looks really good i think we might go see sleeping beauty if i can get tickets.


----------



## lola1985

just got back from my scan!! everything is all good, lovely strong heatbeat n lovely big size! he is perfect already! got my 20 week scan for new years eve!! x x x x


----------



## Windmills

Aww that's fab! So pleased for you xxxx


----------



## happy2bme

Hi everyone. Hope you have all had a good day. I'm trying not to stress about my NT results at the moment unitl I go back for the scan next Wed............another week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!argh!! I rang to get my blood test results and on their own they are 1 in 281 - surely that is hight for my age - 26??? If they found the nasal bone they go down loads apparently. Cactus Girl - do you know how they calculated yours?? Dis they see the nasal bone? What was your nuchal fold measurement? Stresssss!!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Evening all,

Katie - congrats on your job, wonderful news!

Lola - I'm glad your scan went well!! I had mine today too and it was such an amazing experience! Just the nuchal scan to get through next week and then perhaps I can relax and enjoy this little bean!!

:)


----------



## abz

cactusgirl, my best mate went to see muse today. she was so excited, ha. 

so glad to hear about your scan lola. 

and happy, try to destress before your scan. i know that's so hard but you won't know more until then and nothing you can do can change the outcome. i'm sure everything will be fine :)

abz xx


----------



## insomnimama

I'm still here- will have C-section sometime around May 27, due June 4. I got my apt for my ultrasound for Jan 14. Other than that waiting for the next apt when I should be able to hear the heartbeat. :cloud9:


----------



## DWandMJ

Moongirl said:


> ~curiosity~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DWandMJ said:
> 
> 
> I think I feel more fat than pregnant. My pants aren't fitting and my bras are getting tight all over.... Im am not looking forward mail order bra shopping because thanks to my little optional surgery 4 years ago, I'm pretty much at the max of what they sell in stores. ...:dohh: hmmpph! Dear hubby is absolutely tickled at the idea, but thats because he hasn't seen the lunch lady bras that will be my new found support.
> 
> Aw hun me too! I have a little bump but to me I just feel like people are looking at me and thinking look at her pot belly :-k I've gone back to my training bra and bought a sports bra as neither are underwired! I'm thinking mothercare for some maternity bras sooner rather than later! Good luck with finding ones that fit, I'm sure it shouldn't be too hard if you look for them online :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yip, i'll join your club :winkwink: I'm not really big enough to justify maternity clothes (i did buy a maternity skirt the other day, but think i'd feel a bit silly wearing it this early :haha:) but i have a roll of blub over the top of my normal trousers - very attractive! I've just ordered that belt thingy that extends the waist band of your jeans etc so hopefully that will stop forcing the spare tyre a bit, he he!
> 
> Katie_xx that's fab news about your job, another reason to celebrate! :happydance: Congrats!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

It sounds a bit ghetto, but I string a hairtie through the button closure of my trousers. It gives more flexibility and helps to keep everything as closed as possible. Then I put my belly band over the top to cover the hairtie and help keep the pants up a little better.


----------



## DWandMJ

Hmmpph, the doc's office called and said the wrong date was entered for the AVB/AVP (?) blood test that was done last week (they entered the date of my scan instead of the LMP date), so now I have to take more time off from work so they can draw more blood... The bruise from last weeks blood draw still hasnt even healed.

And get this, DH said he expects I'll gain about 60lbs with pregnancy....no buddy, Im determined not to be that girl...


----------



## Windmills

I feel like I've gained 60lbs already..


----------



## abz

so do i!! (she says sitting here eating a ginger biscuit... and reacher for another)


----------



## malpal

60ibs!! I have chronic back pain and siactica already without anymore extra weight!! I'm only 5'2 tall and if i put on that much would i be classed as a weeble!!!! 

The joys


----------



## Moongirl

Oh OK so the conversation kicked off yesterday once Id gone offline! Sorry about the mammoth post, but thought Id get it all done in a one-er! :haha:

Shawnie: thanks for sticking around! Guess I could sneak over to 2nd tri a bit early if it gets really quiet here! :thumbup:

Cactus Girl  yeah that whole 2 extra weeks pregnant thing threw me  my friends and family kept saying about a wedding I was at (and drinking quite a lot at), and Im like nooooo I wasnt pregnant then, honest!!. Glad the scan and NT went well! Oh and enjoy Muse  Im very jealous!! 

Re the panto, Im going on Christmas Eve to see sleeping beauty O:) such a big kid! Am dragging my hubby and three little nieces along for an excuse!

Lola and Pussy Galore  thats great news about your scans, did you get some nice pics? And what a brilliant new years pressie Lola  how exciting!!!

I have a question for you all about testing  I think (well am fairly sure) I only get the blood test for Downs and Spina Bifida, and not the scan. Does anyone else just get this? Are you going to pay for the scan privately or just go with the bloods? Not sure what to do.

have a good day all!

:hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey Moon girl - Where are you seeing sleeping beauty we have booked to go on christmas eve as-well! I am only getting the bloods done, we cant really afford to spend the money on a scan aswell so I guess Im just going to trust what the bloods say and hope everything is ok with my little one!


----------



## malpal

I would have only had the bloods if i was a singleton pregnancy. Had it with my daughter and the results came back at 1 in 1400 so that was good enough for me. This time i get nothing until 20 weeks and will just have a detailed scan along side the anomaly scan. 

xx


----------



## Moongirl

hope&faith09 said:


> Hey Moon girl - Where are you seeing sleeping beauty we have booked to go on christmas eve as-well! I am only getting the bloods done, we cant really afford to spend the money on a scan aswell so I guess Im just going to trust what the bloods say and hope everything is ok with my little one!

Hi Hope&faith,

We're going to the citizens theatre in Glasgow - hope it's good as i've never been to one there before! where are you going? 

I guess if i get a low risk in my bloods that'll put my mind at ease, maybe! Oh i'm just such a panicker!!

:hugs:


----------



## abz

i think i only get the bloods. i certainly can't afford to do anything privately.


----------



## Kelly s

hi people am back after couple weeks lol, how is every1 xx


----------



## bexxie

happy2bme said:


> Hi everyone. Hope you have all had a good day. I'm trying not to stress about my NT results at the moment unitl I go back for the scan next Wed............another week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!argh!! I rang to get my blood test results and on their own they are 1 in 281 - surely that is hight for my age - 26??? If they found the nasal bone they go down loads apparently. Cactus Girl - do you know how they calculated yours?? Dis they see the nasal bone? What was your nuchal fold measurement? Stresssss!!!

they are high as your bloods have been taken early AFP levels stay high until you are 14 weeks so therefore could give a false high ratio.

I wish they would sort this out and do things properly for people,solve so much worry.

If I was you hun I would ask for them to be done again along with the Nuchal this should give an accurate reading.

Hope I explained myself right
xx


----------



## Moongirl

bexxie said:


> they are high as your bloods have been taken early AFP levels stay high until you are 14 weeks so therefore could give a false high ratio.

Thanks Bexxie, that's really useful to know - i thought they did it at about 12 weeks. it's all so complicated isn't it!

:hugs:


----------



## malpal

Had my bloods at 16 weeks. They call it the triple test here. xx


----------



## bexxie

Triple because they test for,Downs,spina bifida and Trisomy 21

Still waiting for myn but am not having amnio will leave it to nature.
xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

If it wasn't for the fact that I am 36 this month, I would rely on the blood tests alone which are done at 16 weeks.

My midwife confirmed very early on that nuchal scans are advised for women aged 35+ because of the increased risk.

Hope this helps some of you still trying to decide what to do!?

On the plus side it is my husbands birthday this month too, so my parents are paying for the scan as a birthday pressie for the both of us :)


----------



## Windmills

I'll be relying on the triple test, I definitely shouldn't be high risk!


----------



## MickyMoo

hey im 18th may!


----------



## ~curiosity~

MickyMoo said:


> hey im 18th may!

Congratulations hun! Have you had your scan yet?
I'm glad for everyone whos had scans already, I can't wait for mine next Tuesday, though honestly I am panicking quite a bit in case somethings wrong. :wacko:
And on the subject of pantos, I would really like to go to one this year its good fun and I like getting a little tub of ice cream in the break lol!
And on the feeling fat club, I've invested in a couple of pairs or maternity jeans, they are so comfy! And sometimes make me look less chubby! There is a bump but I get progressively bigger as the day goes on and I get more bloated :dohh: don't worry girls, not long now and it will obviously be a bump ;) xxx take care everyone!


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning ladies,

Think I may invest in some maternity jeans soon ... my old jeans still fit but starting to get very bloated / bump not sure which! 

Im going to see sleeping beauty in Birmingham, cant wait!!! 

Well I have a busy weekend / next week we are moving house and get the keys for the new house today altho not officially moving for two weeks! I cant wait altho so much wallpaper ripping off and painting to do! 

Hope everyone has a lovely day! x x x


----------



## Windmills

Ooh curiosity my scan's on Tuesday too, at 4pm! I'm terrified too, trying not to think about it. 
Also, I hate men. My OH has gone missing :shrug: He was meant to pick me up at 7 last night, and didn't turn up. I last spoke to his about 2 yesterday afternoon, and we made plans and then he said he'd call me later. He didn't.. I called his Mum who he's staying with, but I can never get a straight answer out of her for some reason. So I have no idea where he is, and I'm sort of worried but he does things like this quite a lot. He's never quite made it to 24 hours though, and it's 28 now :(


----------



## babyhope

Hey Ladies!!! I am 13 weeks today:happydance: So excited, finally in 2nd trimester!!!


----------



## lola1985

oh my god katie! has he turned up yet? y r men such pricks! x x x x


----------



## Windmills

Nope, still no sign :cry: I hateee him right now. I actually barely heard from him yesterday now I think about it, and the day before I left him about 12 and didn't speak to him until yesterday morning.. I'd love to know what the f*ck he thinks he's doing!


----------



## lili24

Katie that's out of order, hope he's got a good excuse when he does get in touch! It's quite worrying though really isn't it? What did his Mum say xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Katie... hope you are OK? I agree.. it is really out of order. As if you don't have enough to worry about at the mo? (fingers crossed for Tuesday for you!)

Hope he has a good explanation!! :)


----------



## Windmills

I'm stressed to death! Just got my Mum to phone the restaurant he's supposed to have been working in and they were like 'Vinny..? Whose Vinny?' :( 
I phoned a number he sometimes phones me off and a woman answered with an accent definitely not from anywhere round here. Maybe St Helens or somewhere? Anyway, she said her name was Denise and he'd borrowed her phone. She also said he was a friend of her husbands and she'd just get him.. and then said 'Oh, he's not here!'. :wacko: Surely you'd know if your husband was out..? 
I don't even know what to think. I called his Mum and found out she hasn't heard from him, and hasn't seen him since yesterday morning.


----------



## malpal

Men are thoughtless at times!!! Hope he turns up soon with an explanation hun!
Well had my chronicity scan today and the babies are both fine! Very wriggly and we couldn't believe how much they'd grown in 2 weeks! They are non identical as they each have their own placenta and in their own little sacs. They are lying double decker style so on top of each other but they are both lying in the same direction! 
Dates were confirmed as edd 17th may but atm they have said they will let me go no more than 38 weeks as i had pre eclampsia with Lexie so i definately know they will be here before the 3rd of May!
Got the next big scan booked for 30th December so will hopefully be able to know the sexes before the new year!!!
Glad everyone is doing well xxx
P.s when is it we move to 2nd tri??? i'm so confused as everywhere says different things! x


----------



## Frufru

Morning Ladies :wave:

I think I may be suffering from pregnancy brain already - looking back through the last 10 pages on the thread I could have sworn I posted 2-3 times but nothing :confused: I also texted my friend to say I had emailed them but had not - I clearly remember writing the email but did not save or send it :dohh:

It seems to have been a busy week in first tri with lots of posts that I just can'd find the time to keep up with all the new threads so I am always grateful everyone continues to post how they are getting on here as I always make an effort to read every pages of our may babies thread :winkwink:

I am still having the odd bout of nausea and sickness but it seems to be easing off a little too - although writing that might be a mistake :dohh: I am so excited about my dating scan only 18 sleeps to go :happydance:

It is my Mum's birthday today so I am off to see her with my nieces to spend the day with her with fireworks in the evening to finish :) OH and I were going to wait to tell her about the rock lobster after the scan but we talked it over last night and have decided to tell her today - I AM REALLY EXCITED!!!!!!!! OH is getting really excited at the prospect of telling people after the scan now too - it is lovely to see a 6ft6in gruff bearded man getting so gooey over a baby :cloud9:

Any news on your OH Katie?

Have a good day ladies :hugs:


----------



## Windmills

Nothing, my life is like a soap opera. I'll stop hijacking this thread though xx


----------



## malpal

Aww Katie xxx Is this like him or is it out of character? XXX


----------



## malpal

Thought i would post the piccies from yesterdays scan






Can't believe i have to wait untill 20 weeks to find out what they are!!
Have been posting around to see if any gender nub experts can see anything! Me personally think they are 2 girlies!!! We'll see if i'm right 

Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## Windmills

Aww those pics are fab! xx
It's kind of like him, but he's never been 'missing' for a full day before.. It's coming up to 48 hours now!


----------



## abz

hey guys.

katie, i'd be worried sick!! i really hope he turns up soon with a bloody good explanation babes....

i'm at work today. i'm shattered. i thought i'd started sleeping properly again, for the past week i've been sleeping much better, but then last night and the night before were bloody awful. just could not get to sleep and was waking up every few hours. not to wee, i have no idea why. so not a happy chappie :(

also, i've started actually being sick rather than just feeling nauseous. i don't feel sick all the time any more but i'm retching until my body finally gives in and is sick... i'm not sure which situation was better to be honest... :S

abz xx


----------



## kate xx

Katie,
How awful for you,
have you heard any thing yet?
It's hard enough dealing with being pregnant and all the effects, without the added stress of OH going awol.
I hope you hear from him soon.
xx


----------



## shawnie

Katie Im sorry things have been terrible for you lady. How old is your man? He sounds really young from what I have read so far. I don't want to sound rude in any way but if he's under 20 and lives with his parents he's prolly out joking around with his friends like some young guys do... If my man was to do that he would come home to an empty house but we live together and were old folks LMAO When ever we go away for a few days with friends we always talk about things first...I really hope you get to talk to him soon. I'd for sure sit him down and have a talk about how you feel when he does things like that. It's ok to rant lady, we all need to from time to time so we understand.


----------



## Windmills

Thanks ladies.
He's 34, so definitely old enough to know better :( I don't really know what to do, except wait and see if he appears.. My Mum is definitely of the opinion that I'd be better off doing this without him, and she doesn't even know half the stuff I posted in GS the other day :dohh: I barely slept last night or the night before for worrying, and it's looking like tonight will be a similar story! xx


----------



## shawnie

Oh wow hun, yes he's old enough to know better that's for sure. I am so sorry. Id for sure have a talk with him and let him know how it makes you feel. I hope he calls soon to give you piece of mind knowing he's ok at least. Hugs lady!


----------



## Windmills

Umm, quick update.. I called his Mum's, he picked up and made it obvious he hadn't been planning to call me, told me a blatant lie about where he'd been (he said he'd been with a friend, I spoke to the friend last night!) and then hung up on me when I was 'asking too many questions'. When I called back, he'd gone out. I have no idea what to do, but this isn't a one off.. He's either cheating or taking drugs again. Neither is okay by me! Thanks for all your support ladies xxx


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hey Katie, aw I'm so sorry, I can't believe your OH is being so immature I hope he comes around soon and apologises, you don't need this at all! On a happier note its exciting you have your scan the same day as me, you'll have to let me know how it goes!
Malpal, your twin scan pics are so cute! Got my OH to have a look and they made us both smile!
Hope everyone is ok :thumbup: xx


----------



## abz

oh katie i'm so sorry that you're having to go through this. but it sounds like your mum might be right. when you have a baby you can't just disappear for days on end because you feel like it. how would you feel about going for it without him?

massive hugs honey.

abz xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Katie.. I just popped on to see how you were doing.. and I'm so sorry that your OH is behaving so badly. I have to agree with your Mum and Abz at the mo, you really need support at this time and not even more to worry about and this behaviour will certainly not be acceptable when you have a little one to support too. I hope you get chance to talk things through at some point?

And Malpal.. what beautiful pics!! 

Right back to X factor!! :)


----------



## Windmills

I don't know how I'd feel about it to be honest, I posted a thead in the Girly Sanctuary some time last week called 'general moan' which says a bit more about him/us.. I just don't feel it's going to work. He's so unreliable, to the point where we make plans and I fully expect him to cancel at the last minute or just not come. I'm terrified of being a single mum at 19, more because of what people will say and think than because I don't think I can do it. 
I don't feel like I can trust him to be there. I have no idea what he's up to, and he made it clear he had no desire to tell me. Things like him lying about having a job are stressing me out too. At the moment though I really don't feel like it's happening. You know when something is just TOO much and it feels like your head will explode, so you just don't think about it? That's what I'm like tonight, I've just put it out of my head :dohh:


----------



## ~curiosity~

:hugs: well we are all here for you if you need us hun, I'm sorry I can't say much more, perhaps leave him to his own devices for now until he wakes up and realises what hes doing, I'm not very helpful I'm afraid its a difficult situation and I really feel for you as you don't deserve any of this stress right now xxx


----------



## insomnimama

Oh Katie... You can't worry about what others will do or say... You're not the first (potential) single parent and you won't be the last. You need to raise your child in a safe, consistent environment, and you deserve that too. Let him know that if and when he is ready to settle down and be a real man / father you are prepared to talk, but that until then you plan to do it on your own. And really, you're not "on your own", with any luck you'll have good friends and family to support you, including other single mums. 

Best of luck :hugs:


----------



## malpal

Katie i'm really sorry that you are being put through this. Not sure if this will help but when i was about 10 weeks with my daughter my DH had a kind of crisis, i think the shock of him becoming a dad and having a little person he was responsible for scared the hell out of him. He was and still is a very random person and doesn't do routine or like to have life dictated to him. Think he kind of paniced and rebeled. He wouldn't speak to me for about a week and would 'pop' out and not say where he was going. That all changed when we went to our 12 week scan and he saw our little girl wriggling around. He has never been the same since that day. If it is to do with the baby then sometimes, men have weird ways of dealing with things....... obviuosly this is NO excuse in what he is doing. Take care hun and hope things get sorted soon xxxxxxx


----------



## malpal

Wow this thread had gone quiet!!!! Not quite sure where i belong now???? Am so confused as to when you move to second tri!! Don't want to go to soon and be told off!!
Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## Windmills

Thanks everyone, I still haven't been able to get in touch with him and he hasn't called.. We had plans for Saturday night too but he didn't phone. 
I'm not sure whether it's because of the baby, he already has 2 kids to someone else so :shrug. It's my scan tomorrow and so far it doesn't look like he's going to appear. So my lovely Mum's coming with me :cloud9: Thanks for thinking of me xxx


----------



## Moongirl

Hi all :wave:

Malpal - they are fab pics - how cute!!!

Katie - good luck for the scan tomorrow hun, and enjoy. An I think it'll be lovely to have your mum there, I know mine would jump at the chance!!

Well i'm feeling rather chirpy today (despite not sleeping very well the last few days). Mainly, this is because i have my 12 week scan on Friday. I can't wait to see the little bubba again :D, but am trying not to think of the scary side of it! 

A question re your bumps! I started noticing my trousers getting tight at about 7/8 weeks, and ever since i've been waiting for this 'bloating' to go down. But it hasn't, it's definately got bigger. So... is this the start of my real bump or is it likely to still just be bloat? :haha: i'm sooo impatient :haha:

Hope you're all doing well!

:hugs:
xx


----------



## shawnie

Malpal no one will tell you off sweetie heehee Some have gone to second tri at 13 w while some waited till 14w.. Pretty much the May babies in second tri are all the same ladies from first tri. =)~ Everyone is just bouncing over at different times is all... I bounce all over no matter what week I am hahaha


----------



## lola1985

hi all, well i am off to second tri today, i am taking my ticker moving up as the time to go! see u all there soon x x x x


----------



## Frufru

Evening Ladies,

Oooh lots of scans going on at the moment - I love looking at the pictures :D and am really looking forward until it is my turn. I am not getting scanned until I am 14+1 so I think I will move over to 2nd tri after my scan although I have had a wee poke around already :blush:.

I am totally getting a mid-afternoon bloat bump - I have thickened around my waist and hips since my BFP but no real bump when I look at my profile in the morning - Once I get to about 1-2pm my lower belly can have expanded by 2-3 inches :shock: We are not telling people until after the scan and I just hope I don't pop and give the game away before we are ready!

I had homemade cheese and potato pie tonight and I have to say it was *A-M_A_Z_I_N_G* and there is still some left for tomorrow (if it lasts that long :winkwink:

Have a good evening everyone :)


----------



## Pussy Galore

Evening ladies,

Katie - any news?

I had my nuchal scan today and had good results... the nuchal fold was 1.2mm and with all of the other combined tests I came back as low risk for downs syndrome... so I can finally relax and enjoy this pregnancy!!

We are travelling up to see hubby's family at the weekend and can then finally tell people :happydance:

Good luck to those of you having scans tomorrow! So looking forward to us all moving over to 2nd tri together!!


----------



## Windmills

Sort of.. he phoned me and basically said he'll be at the hospital tomorrow, and he's coming in with me. No explanation, no apology, he basically just said he hadn't done anything wrong and he was just having some 'space' because he's stressed :saywhat: 
He's definitely not off the hook, and at the moment I'd rather not spend a minute longer with him than 100% necessary. xx


----------



## Windmills

Ooh I'm so excited for my scan tomorrow, but terrified. At first I didn't think there was any possible way I'd make it to 8 weeks, then 10, then 12.. Like, I literally didn't think there was any chance and fully expected to MC any day. I guess I've been the same way about my scan? :shrug:


----------



## ~curiosity~

Aw Katie, me too, I'm really excited but terrified in case the baby passed away or something is wrong... Fx everything will be fine, at least neither of us are alone with our worries on it. Let me know how it goes, what time is yours? Mine is a 1.45! I'm glad your OH decided to make it though it still sounds confusing :wacko: 

I like hearing everyone talking about bumps I'm totally confused by mine, have come to the conclusion that it is mostly bloat still as on Sunday my belly was fairly small and not bloated for a change!


----------



## Windmills

Mine isn't 'til 4, eek! Although with the state of my skin, it's going to take me at least four hours to do my makeup. For some stupid reason when I get stressed I pick all the pores on my face :dohh: So I look horrendous, hopefully I can make myself presentable :lol:


----------



## ~curiosity~

Lol I am always getting that odd few spots, it takes me a while to get the foundation and concealer just right! I'm sure you don't look horrendous though, everyone always thinks they look worse than they actually do! Good luck hun! xx


----------



## malpal

Katie good luck for your scan today hun xxxx
Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## abz

good luck with your scans today guys :)

i'm off to the midwife this afternoon and she's finally going to do all my bloods and my blood pressure, urine test etc... i'm 12 weeks tomorrow... but she didn't want to do them at my last appointment... strange non? 

and then i have my scan next tuesday when i'm 12 + 6 and i'm so so nervous!!

my morning sickness is getting worse if anything :( which i suppose is a good sign but i seem to retch all over the place. rarely actually sick but it hurts so much!! and my tiredness and lack of sleep is back :( 

do you think there's any chance of the mw being able to hear the baby's heartbeat at my appointment today? i'm overweight so i doubt it's possible but do you think it's worth asking?

abz xx


----------



## lillprutten

Heres my baby!!
Is it just me but does the nose look like a real "stuckup" nose:D My first baby didnt have that kind of nosebone! Maybe I sound nuts now hahahahaa I'm so happy all was well with my little baby:)

I think she saw the gender but when I asked her she said she rather not say when its this early as its not trustable!


----------



## abz

beautiful pics babes :) i can't wait to get my scan done in a week :D


----------



## lillprutten

Thank you! Gosh am I ever so jealous of you now:D want to have an another scan, luckily i dont have ultrasound equipment here or i would be addicted seeing the baby:D
Good luck on your scan and I am hope you can upload some pics after, it's so fun seeing scan pics! xxx


----------



## abz

i am so unbelievably nervous. i want to ask the mw if she can try and find the baby's heartbeat today but i doubt she will want to try as i'm 11 + 6 which is quite early and i'm overweight which reduces my chances :( but i really really want to know that everything is ok :(

abz xx


----------



## lillprutten

:( I'm sorry, I know how terrible that worrying is! I dont have any symptoms almost at all this pregnancy, just felt for telling you that if you dont have any symptoms and worry cause of that.
You can always ask your midwife to see if heartbeats can be heard but maybe it would only freak you up if she cant find it:(


----------



## abz

yes, well i've been thinking that... so i don't know, ha.

i have plenty of symptoms. my sickness is getting worse if anything after a brief respite, and i'm shattered all the time. i keep telling myself that this is a good sign. but there are such a large amount of sad stories on here it's quite difficult to stay positive. it seems like there is more bad news around than good at times :(


----------



## lillprutten

Yeah I know, sometimes I wonder if forums when pregnant offer like 50% support but also 50% worrying:/ I mean you get loads of support but then you also read all these sad stories and complications and it gets under your skin even if you dont admit it or notice it right away!


----------



## abz

well let's just say that i wouldn't know half the things to worry about if i didn't read forums, ha. i would probably be working on the assumption that everything was ok, rather than worrying all the time that everything isn't... but then you do get a lot of support so i reckon it's a good thing :) after all, we're all here, ha.


----------



## lillprutten

LOL yes, I hope all will be fine on your ultrasound! xxx


----------



## abz

am sure it will be :) can't wait. OH has had to take an unpaid day to come with me as he's used up all his holidays so we can visit his folks in denmark at christmas. but i think it will make it more real to him if he sees it. i mean so far all the evidence he's had is my inability to cook without retching in the sink and my being so tired that my days off are spent on the sofa and not cleaning the house like i always mean to, ha.


----------



## Moongirl

Fab pics lillprutten! how cute!!

good luck with the scans today girls, only 3 more days till it's my turn :happydance:

abz - i agree totally with you - have managed to scare myself silly from finding out about every possible problem, rather than concentrating on the 95% chance (i think its something like that when you get to our stage) that everything will be fine!! hope your midwife can put your mind at ease!!

have a good day all!

:hugs:
x


----------



## lillprutten

Thanks Moongirl, good luck on your ultrasound xxxx :)


----------



## modo

Wow lillprutten your scan pictures are fantastic! 

I have my 12 week scan on Friday and I feel quite nervous. How much water do you have to drink?


----------



## Windmills

I actually think it's bigger than 95%! I'm still sooo nervous though xx


----------



## Moongirl

modo said:


> Wow lillprutten your scan pictures are fantastic!
> 
> I have my 12 week scan on Friday and I feel quite nervous. How much water do you have to drink?

Hey modo - me too!! what time is yours at?

:hugs:


----------



## Windmills

Does anyone know how much water I need to drink for my scan? :wacko: And when should I drink it, it's at 4pm xx


----------



## sallyanne

May the 28th here :D


----------



## abz

i think it's two pints katie hon. it told me on my letter but i haven't got it at work with me. and an hour before i think it said. am sure someone will be along soon to correct me if i'm wrong :)


----------



## abz

hi sallyanne :D


----------



## Windmills

Thanks :) It doesn't say on my letter, naughty hospital!


----------



## Jox

sorry to gate crash in 1st tri!!

Just had to say i got my BFP in May this year and cant believe how quick it is going round as being due in January seemed soo soo far away!!!

So for all of you that may be thinking its all going so slow, its really really does fly by!!!

Good luck to you all!!!

xxx


----------



## modo

Moongirl said:
 

> modo said:
> 
> 
> Wow lillprutten your scan pictures are fantastic!
> 
> I have my 12 week scan on Friday and I feel quite nervous. How much water do you have to drink?
> 
> Hey modo - me too!! what time is yours at?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Mine is at 4.00pm. When is yours? Are you worried?


----------



## Moongirl

katie_xx said:


> Does anyone know how much water I need to drink for my scan? :wacko: And when should I drink it, it's at 4pm xx

Hi, i think they say drink it about an hour before hand. Not sure how much but i guess not so much that you have to go to the loo before getting the scan (that means about a glass for me at the moment :haha:!!)

have fun seeing your bubs and update us with pics!

:hugs:


----------



## Moongirl

modo said:


> Mine is at 4.00pm. When is yours? Are you worried?

Mine is at 2pm but am also having my booking in appointment at same time, so they say it could take 2 hours (will need to take a good book me thinks!). 

I go between being totally excited and can't wait for it to being realllly worried and wishing it was over with! hormones i guess? :shrug: how are you feeling about it?

:hugs:


----------



## Cactusgirl

Hi everyone!!

Moongirl - re the scan and the bloods for DS - my NHS only offer the triple blood test at 16 weeks. Which is why we went private for the Nuchal scan and bloods at 12 weeks

Malpal and Lillprutten - what fab pictures!! Lillprutten - I know what you mean by looking at the structure of the baby's face. I have an overbite of the lower jaw and worried LO might inherit that - my scan pic could be interpreted as that now but hoping it was just sticking out its lower lip!!

Pussy Galore - congrats on your DS results, such a weight off your mind!

Katie_xx - sorry your OH is being such an arse. 34?? Going on 14 more like. Good luck with your scan

And good luck to everyone else with scans this week!

Feel like not have been around for a while - have been horrendously busy at work. One of my colleague's father died so have been covering all of her demos and training. Had to do a full day in London on Friday at 5:30am and back at 8pm.
Then yesterday had to go to Belfast leaving the house at 5:30am again but then all flights to Manchester were cancelled in the afternoon so ended up rerouting to Leeds/Bradford and had to get back over to Manchester so did not get back till 10pm!! Not impressed!!

Muse last Thursday were AMAZING!!!

Not sure when 2nd tri starts and if should be going over there - but it is scary over there being the new girl again!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Afternoon all,

Lillprutten - what amazingly clear scan pics!! I loved mine, but they are not as good as yours!!

Any scan news from today yet? I know there were a few of you having scans... although Katie, I know yours is not until later! Keeping everything crossed!

Cactus girl - things sound a little hectic your end!? I think some of the May thread moved over at 13 weeks, but like you, I'm not in any rush to move over and be the "new girl"!!

Looking forward to seeing more scan pics!! :)


----------



## shawnie

Aww you wont be new =) it's just all of us old first timers over there from here heehee did that come out right? oh gosh I dono, I sure hope it did. Im just waking up. lol 

I can't wait to see all the scans.. I get all excited it feels like Christmas morning..

Katie you know what's odd for me is for one scan i did they told me drink an hour before my appointment then with the NT scan they told me a half hour before. At least with the 1/2 hour before I didn't sit there in pain while I waited to be seen and it started to feel icky after I was laying down for a while with the sonographer...


----------



## kate xx

Hey ladies,
well I had my scan yesterday, drank my water like a good girl, then sat in the waiting room for an hour, because they were running behind!!
I was jiggling then the jigling made me feel sick.
In the end OH went to ask the receptionist how full my bladder had to be and if I would have time to go toilet and start drinking water again.
She said bladders didn't need to be full!!!!!!!
all that for nothing!!!!
Then after all that I've now been told that the baby is too small to be 12 weeks, which from my last period, (14/08) is what it should be. 
The scan lady said I had a naughty baby as it would'nt keep still, and I've got to go back in 2 weeks time when the baby will be at the correct length (over 40mm) to be able to do all the tests.
The heart beat was strong, and she said it looks healthy.
She said I must have got my dates wrong, but I know I haven't, as I got my period inbetween holidays so I can be definate that I'm right.
I've now got to wait 2 weeks to find out if the baby is growing properly, it's going to drag.
Good luck to everyone who had their scans today, and to those of you booked in soon.
xxx


----------



## Widger

Hello everyone :hi:

I've been browsing on here ever since I got my bfp in September but I have been too scared to join as I've had 'really bad luck' in the past with 3 mcs, testing found nothing wrong. Anyway, I'm pleased to say that my 12 week scan today went brilliantly and I am on track to have baby number one on May 25th.

I'm looking forward to hearing all from you girls in 2nd trimester and beyond.

Hope all the girls that had their scans today went well too. :hugs:

Sorry you didn't get the results you wanted today KateXX but good news is you saw a heartbeat, you may have ovulated later or something? I know that this happened to a friend of mine who was convinced about her dates xx


----------



## modo

Moongirl said:


> modo said:
> 
> 
> Mine is at 4.00pm. When is yours? Are you worried?
> 
> Mine is at 2pm but am also having my booking in appointment at same time, so they say it could take 2 hours (will need to take a good book me thinks!).
> 
> I go between being totally excited and can't wait for it to being realllly worried and wishing it was over with! hormones i guess? :shrug: how are you feeling about it?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I feel the same. The one on Friday is a private one. I have an NHS scan on Monday which I am more concerned about because they want proof of NHS eligibility. I don't actually know what they need.


----------



## Frufru

So many scans today and they all seem to have gone really well :D - I can't wait to see all the pictures.

Lilprutten your scan is the clearest I have ever seen - your LO looks like a real cutie :)

I am sorry to say that after finally shifting my tonsilitis last tuesday (which I had suffered with for 10 days) I now have bronchitis :dohh: bah, splutter grumble! I have never had successive illnesses like this before and to have them with morning sickness to boot totally sucks :growlmad: Roll on 2nd tri and the so called pregnancy bloom. 

I had a chat with the doctor today about the flu vaccine and I think that I will have it. With my bronchial issues the last thing I need is to get the swoo and end but with an even worse respiratory problem

Only 2 weeks untill my scan woo! :happydance:


----------



## happy2bme

Wow all your scan pics are so cute!!! I'm really annoyed that my nuchal scan follow up (to see the nasal bone hopefully) has been cancelled tomoro as the consultant is ill, but at least I have it re-scheduled for thursday morning - roll on thursday! the only prob is that my hubby cant make it on thurs so ill be on my own :( i really really hope everything is ok....

Katie - your oh sounds like an idiot and needs a slap! Hope he pulls himself together and is there for you xx hope the scan went well today

I have come down with an awful cold and feel like rubbish, i just want to hibernate instead of going to work...........:( although im not feeling particularly sick anymore, i am each evening after my dinner - i was heaving tonight when i was eating it - not good. off to bed now to get rid of this cold :(


----------



## Windmills

He didn't turn up, surprise surprise! Luckily I was half expecting him not to be there, so my Mum gave me a lift and waited with me to see if he came. Think she was secretly thrilled to get to come in with me though! I'll get scan pictures on asap, having technical difficulties..
Congrats to everyone else whose had scans today! xxx


----------



## Windmills

Oh and they put me forward a day, so I'll be off to second tri on Friday :happydance:


----------



## malpal

Katie it sounds like you and your baby are better of without someone like that. I really feel for you, it's such an exciting time and i'm sure his not turning up must of made you loads running around in your head. 
Big hugs to you, you really don't deserve to be treated like that xxxxxxxxxxxx
Congrats on everyones scans as well and such lovely pictures!!!
xx


----------



## abz

woohoo!! well done everyone on their scans :D

i have some jubbly news of my own. i asked my mw if it would be possible to find the heartbeat at my appointment yesterday afternoon with her doppler. she said it was unlikely but she'd do it if i promised not to panic if we didn't. and since my scan is only in a week i said i would be ok. just as she was giving up and saying it didn't look like we'd find it, SHE DID!! and i got to hear my baby's heartbeat. sounded like a little train. and i haven't been able to stop grinning since :D so glad my little bump is in there and growing :D

abz xx


----------



## malpal

Abz that's great news, i'm sure you feel you like you can relax a little now, knowing your little one is happy in there. xxx


----------



## abz

a little bit :D

i am so unbelievably tired today. woke up needing the loo in the middle of the night and then of course couldn't get back to sleep. and grinning, ha. so now i'm at work for another 10 hours (my shift hasn't even started yet) on about five hours sleep and i just want to zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## lillprutten

FruFru 
that really made me happy you saying that about my pics:) I keep staring at the pics comparing them to my son's ultrasound pics:D Thank you!


----------



## Windmills

Abz that's soo exciting!!


----------



## abz

thanks katie :) the grin is wearing off a bit but it keeps making an appearance every now and again. am rather glad it's not constant any more. work doesn't know yet and my male colleagues (i work in a team of men) may think i was on something :D


----------



## Windmills

:lol: I'm like that about my scan! I keep looking at the pictures and going AWWW! :blush: My Mum's as bad though, she's taken some into work to show everyone :lol:
I'm thinking about hiring a doppler.. when do you think it'd be worth it? Is it still too early to be able to get the HB consistently?


----------



## abz

i think it is babes. my mw was really clear on the fact that it was unlikely i'd hear anything. especially as i'm overweight. although she didn't say that bit, ha. so it was a bit of a shock when she did. also, when people have dopplers and think something is wrong, there is a tendency to find the baby's heartbeat and assume everything is ok when this isn't necessarily the case. and i'd be totally obsessed with using it, ha. i really want to get one so OH can listen... but i think i'd end up in a state if baby was hiding :)


----------



## Windmills

Haha me too, I'm just getting really over excited this morning, I'm kind of like what I assume most people are when they first find out? :dohh: My sister is getting excited with me too :happydance:


----------



## abz

ha, yus. i would imagine so. if i'm grinning this much from hearing our baby i can' imagine what i'm going to be like when i see it in a week's time :D


----------



## Windmills

I wasn't excited at first at all, because I've had MC in the past I was convinced it was going to happen again, or I'd have a MMC.. so now I'm just getting excited about everything! Oh I loved my scan, I want to go back everyday :dohh: Already looking at booking a gender scan in 3 or 4 weeks time!


----------



## abz

will you be able to tell that early? i thought it was 20 weeksish when they could tell?


----------



## modo

I think you can tell gender as early as 15 weeks. I'll be booking that once I have had the 12 week scans. The reason I am getting 2 is everyone has been telling me that it is very important to get a second opinion on the nuchal. Is anyone else doing this?


----------



## Windmills

My hospital didn't do a Nuchal :wacko: I thought they would, but nope :shrug: I know I'm going off just my age I'm low risk though, I think she said 1 in 1500 or 1600.. I'll be happy to just go by the bloods though. 
Yeah, most places that do private gender scans say they'll do them from 16 weeks. I think Babybond say 17 though :shrug:


----------



## jolou

morning ladies and lovely to see more scan pics! hope your all keeping well :) its getting rather busy over in 2nd tri now :)

i should get to hear babas heartbeat next monday and i cant wait! ive been very tempted to get a doppler of my own!


----------



## Frufru

Hmmm I have thought about getting a doppler as a present for OH and I for Christmas so we can listen the HB together - I thought it might be a way for OH to feel a little more involved?

Trouble is I know I might get a bit obsessive with so for now I remain undecided. My MW suggested that when I see her for my 16 week appointment that I bring OH along and she will try to listen for the HB then.

Decisions decisions :rolleyes:


----------



## Windmills

I'm thinking I might look at renting a doppler around 15 or 16 weeks.. Hmm! But I know I'd get obsessive.


----------



## abz

yus, that's the worry :)

i may yet cave, it's a possibility, but i'm going to try and hold out. i doubt it can be particularly pleasant for a baby either. i've heard the sound is nasty for them. of course that could be complete hogswallop...

another hour and a quarter of work. today has taken SO LONG to go by. it's painful it's been so slow. and i have another two 10-hour days to go after this one. WHHHYYYY!!?! and i've been given some really nasty stuff to do and i haven't a clue where to start (i work in IT) and i have to do it and i have the concentration span of a gnat... looks like i'll be spending an awful lot of time gazing at google tomorrow...

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

My day has dragged too today, I can't wait to start work.. I'm sort of dreading it too. I'll definitely be the youngest, and the most pregnant too :blush: I can't believe I'm starting a job at 15 and a half weeks pregnant :dohh:


----------



## abz

ha. didn't you say it was a temp job over christmas? how old are you babes?

well i'm AT work and can't wait to stop!! ha.


----------



## Windmills

I'm 19, and at the interviews everyone who passed the initial assessments was much older than me :shrug: Nope, it's a permanant one. It's in the JobCentre, not sure exactly what I'll be doing but I hope it doesn't involve using the phone much :blush:
I couldn't work in IT like you though, farr too technical for me!


----------



## abz

well at the moment hon it's far too technical for me too!! ha. going to really have to make my brain work tomorrow. i just wanted to burst into tears when the chaps i work with were telling me a starting point and i didnt understand a word that came out of their mouths. they don't know past the starting point themselves, ha. i just wanted to run home and hide under the duvet... which i'll be doing in another half an hour :)

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

:lol: I think running home and hiding under the duvet is always the answer! I can't believe you're still at work.. says me who used to work night shifts and get home in the early hours :wacko: I don't miss that though, I'm like a little old woman now! Sitting on the couch with my Mum watching the Weakest Link :blush: And telling my little brother I need two pieces of his chocolate- one for me and one for the baby!


----------



## ~curiosity~

Hello ladies, I'm sorry but I'm going to have to leave you. At my 12 week scan yesterday we found out that the baby had passed away at 9 weeks :cry::cry: thanks for all the support and good luck to everyone on their journeys. xxx If you want to see our picture I'll post it up in another post.


----------



## lillprutten

Have you all told your other children that you are going to have a baby?


----------



## Windmills

Oh my god, I'm so sorry honey. I can't even imagine how devastated you are. I don't know the right words to say :( Look after yourself xxxxxx


----------



## lili24

Oh no :( why is life so cruel. I am so so sorry :( thinking of you and your OH xxx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Curiosity - I am so sorry to hear your news. A close friend of mine went through exactly the same a few months back at her 12 week scan and was naturally devastated. However they took time out to grieve, tried again and had a lovely 12 week scan only last week.

Thinking of you xx


----------



## insomnimama

Oh curiosity, I am so, so sorry. :hug:


----------



## Widger

So sorry about your news curiosity xx


----------



## happy2bme

Curiosity - so so sorry xx take care xx

Got my nuchal follow up in the morning.....fingers crossed everything is ok.......................................................hopefully ill get some more picture too


----------



## Pussy Galore

happy2beme - good luck with the nuchal results! Keep us posted! :)


----------



## wait.and.see

Curiosity- i am so extremely sorry, i have a scan next monday and that is my worst nightmare. 
I am thinking of you and your family xo


----------



## malpal

Curiosity- i'm so saddened to hear your news. I can't imagine how you are feeling right now. Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## abz

thinking of you curiosity honey. xx


----------



## abz

how is everyone feeling this morning? is anybody else's sickness actually getting worse at this point? i've gone from feeling sick all the time, to gagging sometimes, to actually being sick. had to rush to the loo on the way out of work to be sick, which was rather luckily abandoned at that time of day, ha. 

abz xx


----------



## Moongirl

Hey guys!

Just wanted to pop in and say hi! I've got my scan tomorrow and am pretty nervous about it. Keep your fingers crossed for me!

Curiosity - i'm so sorry, and am thinking about you and your family.

:hugs:
xx


----------



## abz

good luck with your scan tomorrow moongirl :)


----------



## Windmills

abz do you ever go home?! or do you sleep under your desk? :lol: xx


----------



## happyface82

Hey guys!

Just decided to join in here as well!! Didn't earlier as was too scared! :blush:

My EDD is 30May and I'm having my 12 week scan on Tuesday morning! I'm hoping all is ok, I've been listening to Baby G with my doppler since last week so I'm quite calm! :thumbup:


----------



## clogsy90

:hugs:sorry for your loss curiosity thinking of you x x


----------



## abz

hi katie. sometimes it feels like i may as well sleep here. i work 10 hour shifts :(

and i want to be in bed, i'm so shattered. i really thought this bit was behind me, but i was just having a good week it seems *sigh*.

hi happyface. i'm having my dating scan on tuesday too. i can't wait :D :D

abz xx


----------



## Windmills

Eeek, you were there til 6 last night weren't you, and then posted at like 7am saying you were there again, I couldn't do it :lol: 
Urgh I'm sooo tired today too. I feel awful! I need to phone the hospital to make an appointment for my bloods, does anyone know the latest you can get bloods done for the triple test? I know the earliest is 15+2, but that's a Sunday and I start work the next day. I'm getting my booking ones done at the same time because the midwife couldn't find a vein in my arm :dohh: So does it matter when they're done? 
Sorry, rambly post!


----------



## etoya

Just popping to say so sorry for your loss curiosity


----------



## abz

i'm usually out of the house for about 12 hours a day katie... and then i am starting to go straight to bed, even if i don't go to sleep, once i get home, ha.


----------



## Windmills

That sounds like hard work! I used to do 12 hour shifts in a restaurant, but that didn't take too much brain power. I couldn't even speak by the end of the night though!


----------



## modo

I have my private nuchal scan tomorrow. i am nervous girls.


----------



## Windmills

Good luck, I'm sure it'll be fine xx


----------



## happy2bme

Got my nuchal results a couple of hours ago - they are very low, 1 in 36137 which is good - and could also see the nasal bone! I've been put forward so now I'm officially 2nd tri I think - I'm scared of moving over.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abz

good luck modo!!

congrats happy :D that's great news. i will be getting the blood test (is that the triple test?) at my next mw appointment in four weeks. 

and katie. i'm shattered. i have tummy ache. and i want to be in bed. one more shift after today and then i've hit the weekend and what i consider my easy week of shifts. yes it involves two evening shifts and a saturday shift, but it means i get to sleep in on tuesday and wednesday, have thursday and friday off, work saturday (which will hopefully be quiet. sometimes manic but hopefully quiet) and then have sunday and monday off, before hitting this week's rota again, which is four 10-hour days in a row. which kill me at the moment :(

abz xx


----------



## modo

Thank you for the support girls! You are all super :)


----------



## Cactusgirl

happy2bme - wow they are really low!!! That is fab!

Modo - good luck for tomorrow!

Curiosity - such sad news hun, please look after yourself :(

I seem to be starting to get nausea in the late afternoons and evenings now after escaping it almost so far!! Might be because I am eating too much though!!!

I am completely shattered - I hardly slept at all last night, there is a lot on at work so thinking loads about that. Suppose it is a taster of things to come!!


----------



## lillprutten

~curiosity~ said:


> Hello ladies, I'm sorry but I'm going to have to leave you. At my 12 week scan yesterday we found out that the baby had passed away at 9 weeks :cry::cry: thanks for all the support and good luck to everyone on their journeys. xxx If you want to see our picture I'll post it up in another post.

I'm sorry I didn't see your post when asking my question. Sorry for my clumpsiness and I am so sorry for your loss xxxx


----------



## Widger

Good luck tomo Modo xx

Glad you had good scan results happy2bme xx

Anyone else had swollen feet by any chance? Surely you aren't supposed to get it till a bit later on? Last night they were so swollen.


----------



## modo

No swollen feet yet.
I have had a really sore back but I though that was supposed to happen later?


----------



## Widger

So nothing goes to plan then :haha:

I thought that lower backache was common in early pregnancy but feet the size of a dinosaurs? Yuk.

What time is your scan Modo?


----------



## modo

4.00pm Widger. Thanks for asking :)

Ask your OH to massage them. DH tried to do mu back but it hurt too much :(


----------



## Windmills

My Mum just came back from food shopping with two little newborn Disney sleepsuits and some vests, they're soo tiny and cute! I've officially got my first baby item, I'm scared!


----------



## Moongirl

katie_xx said:


> My Mum just came back from food shopping with two little newborn Disney sleepsuits and some vests, they're soo tiny and cute! I've officially got my first baby item, I'm scared!

Oh bless! she must be really excited! Don't be scared just enjoy them :thumbup:

Can't wait to get me some too!

:hugs:


----------



## Windmills

She is REALLY excited, even more than me I think! I had to stop her from trying to buy things before my scan :lol:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Evening :)

Modo and Moongirl - wishing you lots of luck tomorrow with your scans.. do keep us all posted!

And wow happy2bme what a fab nuchal result.. it must have given you lots of reassurance!!

I seem to be struggling with ms at the mo, having escaped for the first nine weeks :(

Hopefully it will ease off soon!

:)


----------



## Pussy Galore

And Katie.. my Mum wants to go pram and cot shopping already!! :)


----------



## abz

good morning everyone :)

i can't wait to go and buy my first baby item. even though it will probably just be some babygros it will make it so real :)

i'm finding it really hard to keep schtum. i met up with a good friend of mine yesterday and REALLY wanted to blab. but it seems silly to come this far and then start telling people a couple of days before my scan!! ha.

how are you chaps doing today?


----------



## Windmills

I'm fab today, off to second tri I think!! I'm scared, I don't want to be the new girl. How long have you got left in here abz? Your lack of ticker confuses me :lol: xx


----------



## Frufru

Good-day to all your May Mummies to be :D

Good luck for your scans today Modo and Moongirl :hugs:

So sorry to hear you lost your LO curiosity - my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

I can see that nearly everyone on the thread has mentioned about being REALLY tired and I am so glad to know it is not just me. I usually average 6.5-7.5 hours sleep a night non-pregnant and at the moment I am needing about 9-10 to manage to get through the day. Although while I am trying to get over this bronchitis I am also having and additional 3-5 hours nap time during the day too :shock: This so called 2nd trimester pregnancy bloom really cannot come too soon for me!

Oh and I see some has got a nasal bone :happydance: congraulations happy, I am really glad the LO's profile is looking good. 

MS for me seems to have gone AWOL this week - it has always been a bit hit and miss for me so I expect it will just come back sometime when it feels like it and I am least expecting it :rolleyes:

I can hardly believe you are off to 2nd tri Katie - time is really flying!

Have a good day everyone


----------



## abz

ha, sorry hon. it's because i'm on here at work and don't want to make things too obvious... if someone spots me at the mo i can always say it's because i'm ttc :)

i am 12 +2 by my dates today :D but i don't have my dating scan until tuesday so i guess i'll know more then :)

i still think this thread should just have been moved as we're going to have a hell of a lot to catch up on when we move over!!


----------



## Windmills

I don't like it in second tri, they're all sooo far ahead! Even some of the other May ladies are 16 weeks now! I still think I'm about 5 or 6 weeks in my head :dohh: 
I agree about the thread being moved, it's strange going over there and having so many pages.. I'm not going to bother trying to read thorough though, I'm lazy!
Frufru I'm absolutely exhausted, and I don't DO anything. God knows how I'll cope once I start work in 2 weeks! I'm scared, I'm quite shy IRL. And I had horrible trouble with a bully supervisor at my last proper job so now I hatee work :lol: 
Abz I thought you were further behind me than that.. not sure why since I'm nearly due at the end of May myself :dohh: 
This is weird, but I have a strange feeling I'm going to go a few days overdue and then have the baby on my birthday. My EDD is 21/5 and my birthday is 26/5!


----------



## abz

my mum's birthday is on the 2nd june so if i go overdue, or even if i don't really, it will be close to her birthday. my edd at the mo is the 26th, but that may change in either direction in a few days :)

i am such a pig. i have just eaten a beef, mustard and tomato sandwich, some salt and vinegar crisps, an apple and some flapjack... and do i feel too full? no for once. recently i've only been able to eat bits and pieces at once but for some reason today i can trough it all away!!

abz xx


----------



## Pixie81

I started the May babies thread in 2nd trimester! Sorry girls. I didn't realise threads could just be moved! I am 1st May, 16 weeks tomorrow, so I didn't want to wait a whole month before all may mummies came over if the thread could be moved. I was excited to reach the 2nd trimester 3 weeks ago.

You'll all be there soon. Looking forward to chatting with you all again soon!


----------



## modo

Hi girls. Thank you for the kind words and support from this thread. You girls are all lovely. 

I am nervous as hell but I'll leave it at that because I started a thread about it already. I'll post my scan pic when its all over.


----------



## Windmills

It's okay Pixie, think we're just feeling lonely now everyone's in second tri :) xx


----------



## abz

hey pixie. it's no worries. there just aren't many of us left, ha.


----------



## Moongirl

Hi everyone!

just a really quick update cause i'm running late as ever!

Had my 12 week scan today, and all's well. All that worry and upset for no good reason! :thumbup: baby looked healthy and was very active showing us his/her arms and legs and fingers :haha:

will upload the photo's when i have a bit more time, but just wanted to say thanks to you all for your positive thoughts, they really helped! 

:hugs:


----------



## modo

Hey girls! My scan went so well :)

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/IMG_0775.jpg


----------



## Pussy Galore

Hey Modo and Moongirl.. glad your scans went well!! Not long until we all move over to 2nd tri now!!!??

:)


----------



## wait.and.see

Hi ladies, i have my 12 week scan on Monday, absolutely crapping myself lol
Please everyone cross your fingers for us xo


----------



## DWandMJ

Is anyone else getting self conscience about weight gain? Obviously we're pregnant, so its expected, but I totally don't want to be one of those women that gain 70+lbs and the fact that my normal pants are having to be jerry-rigged with hairtyes around buttons closures is not helping.
I've always wished that I was petite and ended up being 5'7" and curvy. My SIL just had a baby this last May and she managed to wear the same jeans throughout her entire pregnancy. And now she doesn't look like she was ever pregnant.


----------



## Widger

Well done to Moongirl and Modo for excellent scans. We'll be joining 2nd trimester soon enough woo hoo :happydance:

Waitandsee - Good luck for Monday xx

DWandMJ - I can still fit into my jeans at the moment but that will change soon enough I'm sure. I too am worried about it ballooning out of control, especially as looked liked I had dinosaur feet the other night at 12 weeks! As long as we don't eat out of control and eat normally then I'm sure all will be fine.

I am another one who is so unbelievably tired at the moment. Keep falling asleep by about 9pm... I'm waiting for that baby bloom but doesn't appear to be starting anytime soon.

Have any of you bought new bras yet? I wanted to wait till my 12 week scan to make sure all was ok before buying but I'm busting out of them. About time I had a cleavage :) I'm usually only a 30C... will go shopping today. I'm still going to go for underwired bras though, that is ok isn't it?


----------



## happygal

hi, had our scan yesterday, going by our last scan i was 12 +1 but was moved forward to 13 weeks :happydance: we are so pleased everything is ok but were really disappointed with the actual scan, the woman was a miserable bugger and we were in and out within 5 mins :growlmad: we were so looking forward to getting a good look at bubs but she put the probe on my tummy, got a profile view, took 3 pics then measured from crown to rump and that was it. we left very happy that we have a healthy baby but ver disappointed with the overall experience, bloody nhs lol I think it has madw our mind up to go for a private gender scan at 16 weeks, should be more enjoyable :shrug:


----------



## Frufru

Well another wet weekend in Norfolk - I hope the rest of you lovely ladies have got better luck weather-wise.

I am so happy that all was well in your scans modo, moongirl and happygal. I am starting to get super excited about mine now!!!!!!!! Wait&see I really wish you well for your scan on monday :hugs: 

OH and I were talking last night and I brought up the subject of us having a 4D scan - I thought I might suggest us getting this instead of getting each other a main present for christmas. I will still get OH a few little things though. I have seen this really cute vest which I think OH will love https://www.armykid.co.uk/Details.asp?ProductID=186

DW&MJ I am currently still in my usual jeans but I am wondering how much longer that will be possible. I ordered some bump bands online last night which I hope will mean I can keep wearing them until after Christmas. I have resorted to maternity pants for work though as regular trousers were a little tight and aggravating my MS by nipping at the waist. The next size up fitted like a glove which is ok for a week or two but not long term - so in the end I just bit the bullet and bought maternity pants (which were cheaper than the regular pants?) and they are SO COMFY :cloud9: There are a little too baggy at the moment I have plenty of time and room to grow :D

I have been really worried about people at work noting the slight weight gain and putting it together with all the sickness and time off I have had and guessing before we are ready to announce our news. However, the other day two people in my team who sit next to me were saying how sad it was I had been so unwell and how they could see I had lost weight :confused: must be the baggy trousers :haha:

Oh and Widger I had to have new bras from 8 weeks as I was busting out of mine after going up 3 sizes :shock: I went for non wired bras - I tried on lots of different ones in different shops and actually found the best choice for me was an M&S maternity bra which was £20 for a twin pack.

I really should get out of my PJs, shower and do some housework but right now I am so cosy sitting on the sofa with my blanket.

Right - I have a few other threads to catch up on so I shall say tata for now. Have a good day everyone :hugs:


----------



## Missy86

Are we the last few straggles from may left in 1st tri


----------



## insomnimama

Yup, I think so! :rofl: My due date is technically June 3 or 4, but will have a section in late May, so I am here straggling along with the rest of you. 

I have my second Dr.'s apt a week Monday, at which point hopefully she will break out the Doppler... I really want to hear a heartbeat, at the very least.


----------



## Missy86

aww man I wanna move over 

it feels like when your a kid and you cant join a club lol


----------



## Frufru

Just few of us left now......

I don't get scanned until 14w+1 so I figured I would stick around until after my scan and then move up "officially".

There is a may babies thread in 2nd tri and I know the girls don't mind us posting on there a wee bit early ;)


----------



## Missy86

14 weeks thats a late scan frufru you must be going nuts


----------



## Frufru

A little :dohh:

My MW sent off the initial request 13/10/09 and by 28/10/09 I had to call the hospital to chase up the appointment. By the date on the letter they sent it looks like they booked the date when I called in :rolleyes: I think my paperwork might have been mislaid for a bit maybe - I just try to remind myself I am lucky getting 2 NHS scans as lots of the scottish ladies only get the anomaly scan at 20 weeks.

Plus my scan is not as late as some ladies - there are a few ladies in 1st tri who are not getting scanned until 15-16 weeks. Now I really would be tearing my hair out by then!!


----------



## Widger

We are the remaining stragglers... and I only joined at the beginning of the week :haha: I might pop over to 2nd trimester... just to have a look :)

Frufru - You must be going crazy. It is so unfair to make you wait until then... suppose positive is that when you get that amazing scan you'll be able to pop to the 1st trimester straight away xx

Happygal - Glad you had great scan. What a bonus being moved up nearly a week too!


----------



## Missy86

wow only one scan in scotland, I would go nuts


----------



## insomnimama

Us poor suckers in Canada have the same :hissy:


----------



## Frufru

Good Morning fellow May-Mummy stragglers :hi:

I hope you are all doing ok today.

My bronchitis is still holding onto my poor little lungs with both hands - you would think that after 23 days of tonsilitis/cold/bronchitis symptoms on top of my morning sickness etc that karma would give me a break :dohh:

MS does seem to be easing a little now [-o&lt; and while I am still really tired all the time the whole "me-no-poo" situation seems to be sorting itself out - so I guess the little rock lobster must be doing ok in there and the placenta is finally starting to take over a bit :thumbup:

I did not realise it was only 1 scan in Canada too insomnimama :(

I just keep reminding myself that my body know better than I do how to make a baby and I just need to trust in it. Now my MS seems to be settling a bit I am hoping that I can put fruit back on the menu :) For the last 6 weeks I have pretty much lived off carbs and pre-natal vitamins :blush:

Have a good day everyone :hugs:


----------



## mumma_2b

Hey mums!!
My little one is due may 19th... its my first and very excited!!!
congrats to everyone too!! xx


----------



## Missy86

Glad yor feeling better Frufru

Can any of you guys feel your uterus popping over yet


----------



## shawnie

Oh wow, I'd go nuts with only one scan..


----------



## abz

hey everyone. glad the scans have gone well so far :) mine is on tuesday, and even though i heard the hb last tuesday i'm getting really nervous and worried again!! aargh, ha. had a few days of respite though :)

i had to buy a new bra pretty much straight away and got one that was a little too big. non-underwired is the way to go. underwiring can cause problems with developing milk ducts i believe, so i would go for non-wired if possible. if you get good ones then they are really supportive. i was a 36FF when i got preggers, goodness knows what i am now!! but the mothercare cheapy version seems to do well for me and i never thought it would :)

abz xx


----------



## Frufru

I can't say I can feel my uterus popping yet Missy86 but I do not know what I am looking for :blush:

TBH I feel like my stomach has got smaller this week as the bloating seems to be subsiding a little - I am sure I will be showing in no time though.

Congratulations Mumma_2b my fellow Norfolkian - It can't be long until you move over to 2nd tri now. This is my first too and I am also super excited - I don't know how OH puts up with me!


----------



## modo

I have my NHS scan tomorrow! I hope the rest of you ladies get your scans soon!


----------



## Frufru

Have a great time at your scan today Modo :mrgreen:


----------



## Moongirl

Hi All,

I'm still here in the 1st tri, guess i'll pretty much be one of the last being due on the 30th may! and i guess that gives me a 50/50 chance of having a may or june baby!!

I'm still waiting for the tiredness to ease off, but have more hope that it might be soon! 

I'm in scotland (glasgow) and get 2 scans on the NHS, but i know its pretty new here (a friend of mine is 20 weeks and has only been offered one, at 12 weeks). 

As promised here's a wee piccy of my baby :happydance:

Hope all your scans go well this week - it is so scary up until that moment when you see the wee beany wriggling about! ahhh, pure relief :haha:

:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







12week_websmall.JPG
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## etoya

Aw, So cute!


----------



## Moongirl

Thanks etoya! :happydance:



Frufru said:


> I can't say I can feel my uterus popping yet Missy86 but I do not know what I am looking for :blush:

No me either! i read in my book that i should be able to feed it by the end of this week or next, but no idea what it feels like! :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## Frufru

Lovely to see your scan pic Moongirl :)

Only 9 more sleeps until my scan & I move over to 2nd tri :happydance: 

I got a letter from my doctors surgery today offering me the flu jab so I am booking in for Wednesday morning.

I have spent the morning reading up on homebirths and am now seriously considering if this might be the right option for me. I mentioned the possibility to OH last night and he seemed receptive to the idea so I think I will keep reading up on the subject and talk to my MW about it at our next appointment.

I have been looking at the bump thread and we have some really gorgeous bumps in 1st tri. I have to be honest I don't really have a bump at all - up until last week I would get a little bloated in the afternoon which made me look a bit podgy but that seems to have gone away now. I am really excited to see if if my LO is going to pop out suddenly or whether we will be a late developer. I think I might get OH to take some pics tomorrow when I will be 13w exactly.

Right - time I did some busy active things - unfortunately sitting here typing on BnB does not count. At least the rain has stopped for now ;)

Have a good afternoon everyone :hugs:


----------



## Missy86

It just kinda feels hard where once it was soft, I have a very soft belly haha

I think cos I am very short 4f 11 with a short torso I can feel it


----------



## modo

Thanks girls. My scan went well today but we had to wait AGES for the blood test. They said the would contact me on Friday if the results are screen positive otherwise they will post the results. I have already done a private scan on Friday so I am not too worried but I will be happy when Friday is over!


----------



## Missy86

Have you got a pic modo


----------



## Frufru

Good evening ladies

I hope you all had a good afternoon.

I have had the best day for a long time today :mrgreen: I can breath through my nose, I don't feel like my lungs are on fire, I managed to go the whole day without a nap and I ate fruit without it making me sick for the first time in 4 weeks - flippin AWESOME :happydance:

I got some really interesting books on pregnancy from the library including a book on homebirth. I am uncertain how supportive they are of homebirths in this area so I figure I will try and arm myself with as much knowledge as possible before I ask in case they try to dissuade me. I would love to have an independent MW but I simply cannot afford it - unless I win the lottery between now and May :rolleyes:

I see from your signature that you have your scan tomorrow Missy86 - I really hope that everything goes well and you get some great pictures to show us :hugs:

My sister is so excited about my scan next week - she has said she is giving me the money to pay for extra pictures so she can have her own copies!

I can hardly believe that I am 13w tomorrow, it is only 9 more sleeps until my scan and only 39 days until Christmas. How time flies.......

Anyhoo - I really should stop spamming this thread with my waffling on. Speak to you lovely May Mummy's to be tomorrow. Sleep tight for those in the UK and wishing all of you ladies across the pond a good day :hugs:


----------



## DWandMJ

Missy86 said:


> Glad yor feeling better Frufru
> 
> Can any of you guys feel your uterus popping over yet

I think I can. I have a little bump and at the bottom is kind of a little lip... I'm assuming is the uterus.


----------



## srcoyner

Good afternoon ladies, 
I've been gone on a vacation to mexico for a week and alot has gone on! It took me ages o read and catch up!. I can't belive mostly everyone has moved over to second tri. :( it's so quiet now.
How is everyone feing?


----------



## srcoyner

now i'm going to hace to catch up on the second tri. thread... lots of reading


----------



## Widger

This uterus talk is getting me thinking... what the hell does it feel like and where would I find it?


----------



## Missy86

mm kinda hard just above the bone


----------



## srcoyner

haven't you ever felt someone elses pregnant belly?.... well right above your pubic bone, sometimes if you start an inch or so above and start pushing a little it will all of a sudden fell harder that normal. That's it


----------



## abz

hey everyone. i went for my scan today and all is well :) i could hardly recognise a thing she said. apparently we could see face and eyes... but i couldn't!! ha. but i did see a little hand and that's what you can see on our photo :) all the women at work think it looks like a guineapig, ha. i have no idea if i can post it on here or not but i'll set it as my avatar so you can have a looksee :D


----------



## Missy86

well done hun xx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Hey ladies!!

:hi:

I'm still here... although thinking of heading over to 2nd tri soon! It's just nice to see how everyone else's scans are going and it all seems so new in 2nd tri..! It's taking us so long to catch up with everyone else and now I feel like we have to do it all over again!!!

:)


----------



## Widger

Great news about scan....

Arrgghhh I think I felt it?! Not very big??


----------



## abz

what i found most incredible is this baby is currently 7cm from bum to head, and i can't feel that it's there!!?!


----------



## Missy86

Yes I know mine was 6.8 cm and head butting me in the womb and I cant feel it lol


----------



## lillprutten

My sonographer said she wouldnt even attempt measuring the baby as she said their legs at that stage wouldnt give a reliable fetus length.
:/ thats why they only measure CRL then.


----------



## Moongirl

Congrats on the scan abz - cute photo! It is quite amazing that they're jumping about in there and we don't know anything about it! lol - wait until they're big enough for us to feel, i bet we won't get a minutes peace ;-)

hope you all have a good day!
xx
:hugs:


----------



## abz

so where has everyone gone? should i be moving over into the second trimester bit now? i'm 13 + 2 today... am a bit confuselled... may go and introduce myself...


----------



## Moongirl

abz said:


> so where has everyone gone? should i be moving over into the second trimester bit now? i'm 13 + 2 today... am a bit confuselled... may go and introduce myself...

Think i'll come over and introduce myself next week, when i'm officially 13 weeks. Since i'll be (almost) on my own over here :haha: 

Might be quite nice having the place to myself mind you :winkwink:

:hugs:


----------



## abz

ha. well i have said hello :) i suppose i'm officially over 13 weeks now so i should probably be over there in any case but i like it in here :) hee.

abz xx


----------



## shawnie

awww abz, some of us go back n forth to here and there LMAO we can't leave our fellow may mommy's.. xoxoxox


----------



## insomnimama

I'll go join you as of Monday when (fingers crossed) I hear a heartbeat.


----------



## abz

ha, well it looks like i'm one of them :D


----------



## Widger

I've been gliding between the two :). Good luck insomnimama xx


----------



## mummy78

Hi May mummy's, Im a bit confused about the swine flu jab. I have read the forum on another page but still cant make up my mind.
I had my letter from doc's recommending it and they are having jab surgery's next week,I feel a bit under pressure about it now.
Has anyone had it done?
My other half is worried somethings gonna happen to me if i dont have it done.
Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Missy86

mmm I decided against it but that was cos I dont think there is enough info
I think you have to decide how at risk you are and your personnal circumstances

One more day people, I am so excited lol


----------



## Frufru

Oh Missy86 and Abz your babies are just gorgeous. It has made my day to log on and look at your pictures - I am grinning like a complete looney :mrgreen:

Well I have managed 3 whole days with no napping during the day time - check me out :happydance:

I had my first shift back at work since the ole bronchitis started clearing up which generally went ok. Also I had the flu jab this morning - so far so good although my upper arm is a little tender. However, to be fair my upper arm is always tender when I get a vaccine regardless of the variety.

I decided to get the jab as after my 25 days of consecutive viral illness I figured I needed all the help I could get with immunity!

This time next week I will have had my scan - sooooooo excited :dance:

I still maintain that I am hanging here in 1st tri until my scan next week by which time I will be 14w so after that I figure I will officially be 2nd tri - although I do post there a wee bit already as so many of the May Mummies are there already. 

Thanks for checking in on us Shawnie - I love the "leave no mummy behind" sentiment - not long now until we are all back together at least for a little while :)

Righto - time for me to log off as I need to get some bits and bobs done.

Big :hugs: to you all and also I send you all a :plane: as I have only seen this smilie and think it is a bit on the cool side - yes I am a loser!


----------



## Windmills

Hi ladies! Love the scan pics :) 
I haven't been offered the swine flu jab. Noone has even mentioned it to me, at the hospital or the doctors or anywhere! So who knows what's going on there :shrug: Maybe they're giving it to people with 2 or more 'high risk' factors first?


----------



## abz

i haven't heard anything about the jab either. am going to ring the docs about it at some point though.


----------



## carriecinaz

Hi ladies! Anyone have the link for the 2nd tri May babies thread? I can't seem to find it...Thanks =)


----------



## Moongirl

carriecinaz said:


> Hi ladies! Anyone have the link for the 2nd tri May babies thread? I can't seem to find it...Thanks =)

Sorry, i haven't ventured over there yet! :flower:


----------



## malpal

Here you go xx https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/210736-may-babies.html


----------



## Windmills

After my earlier post about the jab, I got a phone call asking me to go in for it. I made the appointment but after thinking about it, I'm going to cancel, and maybe ask if it's possible for me to get it later in second tri. I am at risk in a way- I'll be working with the public, my Mum teaches 3-4 year olds and my brother goes to school, so they could easily pick it up.. Just have to X my fingers! xx


----------



## cmharbour

Well I am glad I got by jab I was about 9 weeks when I got mine and my son came down with H1N1 about two weeks ago and not only did I not have to stay away from my sick boy but I was able to take care of him thanking my lucky stars someone was looking out for me :0


----------



## Widger

I haven't had any letter through yet about swine flu. I'm a teacher so come into contact with children all the time and have actually had a child off school with it in my class. I think I had it in the summer so does that make me immune to it again??


----------



## shawnie

Katie, I went to the clinic yesterday for my bloodwork and the doctor told them he wanted me to get mine so I ended up getting it.. I feel fine today completely. I felt real tired and a headache yesterday but I think that was due to waking early and on my feet all day..


----------



## DWandMJ

Wahoo! The crib I received from my sister (which she also received as a hand me down) was recalled and I just got my voucher for $275 toward the purchase of a brand new crib. So not only do I get a free crib, I get to pick it out... :) I'm super excited!


----------



## Moongirl

DWandMJ said:


> Wahoo! The crib I received from my sister (which she also received as a hand me down) was recalled and I just got my voucher for $275 toward the purchase of a brand new crib. So not only do I get a free crib, I get to pick it out... :) I'm super excited!

Fantastic!! what a great bit of friday news :happydance: have good weekend shopping! :thumbup:

Re the flu jab, i've been to-ing and fro-ing about it for ages (on several threads on here :haha:). Have an appointment to get it on monday and i'm almost definitely going to go! I'm not in a public facing job, but do travel quite a bit, and i've been feeling so tired and worn out i think my immune system is probably pretty low. And i really don't like the idea of having to take medication when pregnant if i do get it.

Will stew on it a bit more over the weekend!

have a great friday girls!!

:hugs:


----------



## Missy86

Yay guys its time to go x


----------



## Frufru

Good luck in 2nd tri Missy - see you there next week when I move over "officially"!

It is getting very quiet on this thread as I think most of the may mummies are in 2nd tri now.

I have not had much time to pop on BnB this week as now I am finally over the tonsilitis and bronchitis I have gone back to work which has severly reduced my BnB time on a daily basis!

I am off out tonight - I have had real trouble getting something to wear as it is a work do and no-one knows about my little rock lobster. I think the dress I have chosen should not give me away ;)

Only four sleeps until my scan now and I am REALLY REALLY REALLY excited :) :mrgreen: :)

OK -so I better go and get readt as I have to leave the house in the next 30 mins eek! I am totally setting myself an hour aside tomorrow for a proper BnB binge session :D

:hugs: to you all


----------



## Frufru

Oh and I have just noticed my ticker has moved up a box and my baby looks like a proper baby now :mrgreen:


----------



## abz

fru fru. i don't know how you have waiting so long for your scan!! i am lurking more in the second tri section now, mainly because it doesn't scare me as much. a lot of the things in the first tri section worry me to death and i've had to stop reading threads, which of course i hate. 

i have come out about my pregnancy on minis now, although you may know that because i don't know who you are on there :)

abz xx


----------



## Missy86

Come over soon Frufru


----------



## Frufru

Righto - I know I have been sitting it out in 1st tri waiting for my scan next wed before I move to 2nd tri but I just cant wait anymore.

Off I go :mrgreen:.........


----------



## DWandMJ

Is there anyone left in here? 
I'm don't intende to switch over to second tri until week 14, when it actually starts


----------



## insomnimama

I'm still here. I'll go over tomorrow provided I hear a heartbeat.


----------



## wait.and.see

I am still here :)


----------



## Moongirl

Hi girls! :wave:

I'm still here too! though i think now i'm in week 13 that i'll pop over to the 2nd tri board and start a gradual move over! There's a lot of posts there to read through....

How are we all feeling now? any better? I think my nausea has pretty much gone (it wasn't very severe to start with) but my tiredness is still as bad, maybe even been a little worse in the last week. Urghh! :sleep:

Still, i had a good weekend, and even went and bought myself some maternity clothes - just a couple of bits and bobs. OMG maternity leggings are just the most comfy thing ever!! think i'm gonna need to get a few more pairs :haha: 

Anyway, am rambling now! hope you all have a good week and can't wait to see your scan pics frufru! Anyone else got scans this week?

:hugs:


----------



## insomnimama

Well girls, I have my apt this afternoon wherein I'm supposed to hear the baby's heartbeat by Doppler. Am completely frightened I won't hear anything. :cry:


----------



## Moongirl

Good luck insomnimama! I'm sure it'll all be fine :thumbup: let us know how things go :hugs:


----------



## Pussy Galore

I'm still here.. and moving over to 2nd tri gradually! I just wanted to see how the remaining scans were going?! Not long until we are all in 2nd tri?! :)


----------



## Moongirl

Pussy Galore said:


> I'm still here.. and moving over to 2nd tri gradually! I just wanted to see how the remaining scans were going?! Not long until we are all in 2nd tri?! :)

yay! good stuff :thumbup:

so when officially do we move over? I was 13 weeks yesterday, so i suppose i'm in my 14th week? Or is it once your ticker is at the 14 weeks (i.e. in your 15th week?) :shrug:. i know it really doesn't matter too much, just curious :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## insomnimama

Doppler appointment went well- there was a heartbeat at 150 bpm. :cloud9: Will be straddling here and second tri from now on.


----------



## Missy86

insomnimama said:


> Doppler appointment went well- there was a heartbeat at 150 bpm. :cloud9: Will be straddling here and second tri from now on.

Congrats, I like being in both 1st and 2nd tri too :kiss:


----------



## abz

hey guys. i have to say i'm finding the second tri board far less stressful. the post are much more cheerful :)

come on over soon :)

abz xx


----------



## Moongirl

insomnimama said:


> Doppler appointment went well- there was a heartbeat at 150 bpm. :cloud9: Will be straddling here and second tri from now on.

Yay! :thumbup: that's fab news :happydance:

I went and read through the 2nd tri may babies posts yesterday so i'm a bit more up to speed with it now  Haven't posted there yet though, feeling a bit shy :dohh:

Maybe we should make a pact and all move at the same time :haha: but i agree - the posts are a lot more positive than the 1st tri, and they are starting to seem more relevant to me too.

hope you all have a nice day :hugs:


----------



## insomnimama

I'll admit- I'm not going to bother to catch up with the thread- I'll just tri and sort out what everyone is up to from the time I joined. Kind of like a soap opera. :rofl:


----------



## Moongirl

insomnimama said:


> I'll admit- I'm not going to bother to catch up with the thread- I'll just tri and sort out what everyone is up to from the time I joined. Kind of like a soap opera. :rofl:

haha!! you're obviously not as bored at work as i am then :haha:


----------



## Melissa_M

Hey girls...well whoever is left on here!

I used to be May babies and then I had MC and I just wanted to let you all know that I really appreciate the support on this thread :hugs: 
And I also wanted to update and let you know I'm one of the first to join the August babies thread!!! I just got my bfp and am due August 6th :) Couldn't be happier

Thanks girls xoxoxo


----------



## Moongirl

Melissa_M said:


> Hey girls...well whoever is left on here!
> 
> I used to be May babies and then I had MC and I just wanted to let you all know that I really appreciate the support on this thread :hugs:
> And I also wanted to update and let you know I'm one of the first to join the August babies thread!!! I just got my bfp and am due August 6th :) Couldn't be happier
> 
> Thanks girls xoxoxo

Melissa that is fantastic news! So happy for you!! :happydance:

Good luck for a very happy and healthy 9 months :flower:

:hugs:


----------



## sarah c

hi there im reeally new to this..... have no clue how to make friends on here plus im looking if anyone can give my a website to get plus size maternity cloths! please help many thanks xxxxxxx


----------



## insomnimama

Hi Sarah C and welcome!

Not sure what the best place is for plus sized mat clothes in the UK- I'll leave that for one of your compatriots to point you in the right direction. 

How far along are you?


----------



## rox.bear

hey im due 29th of may and im currently 13 weeks and 5 days today,i had my first 12 week scan yesterday and worked out im that soo ive got 2 change my ticker,lol..soo happy,i can stop worrying now...:cloud9: :baby:.


----------



## Moongirl

rox.bear said:


> hey im due 29th of may and im currently 13 weeks and 5 days today,i had my first 12 week scan yesterday and worked out im that soo ive got 2 change my ticker,lol..soo happy,i can stop worrying now...:cloud9: :baby:.

Hi! i'm due the 30th! Congrats on the good scan - have you got pics?

:hugs:


----------



## Widger

Congrats Melissa_M. I am really so pleased for you xxx

Girls you will all be over soon - not long to go now! I feel so far away from the 1st week of May ladies too :) but the 2nd trimester once you've had your scan seems the best place to be.

Hope FruFru updates us soon with her scan.

Glad you heard a heartbeat insomnimama.

Welcome SarahC :hi:


----------



## Widger

rox.bear said:


> hey im due 29th of may and im currently 13 weeks and 5 days today,i had my first 12 week scan yesterday and worked out im that soo ive got 2 change my ticker,lol..soo happy,i can stop worrying now...:cloud9: :baby:.

:happydance: Congrats xxx


----------



## Frufru

Evening May Mummies :)

Congratulations Melissa :hugs:

Well today has been fab! The scan was amazing :cloud9: 

The screen was filled with baby as soon as the sonographer put the wand on my tummy and we could see the little heart beating away. The little one measured 7.27cm and they have moved my EDD forward 5 days to 31/05/10 so there is pretty much a 50/50 chance of my baby being a darling babe of may or a june bug.

The sonographer we had today was simply fantastic - once she had seen the heart beat she started to move the wand around to have a good look at our wee one and she talked us through everything she saw and was looking out for. She could see clearly that all the organs were well formed and all limbs are present and correct :thumbup:

When it came to photo time the wee one was waving its arms about and pouting - the lady managed to get an incredibly clear picture of the babies profile including the pout. I will try to get a copy of the picture up this week but I am not very good at getting pictures on the forum :wacko:

After the appointment OH and I went into the city and bought out first baby things - we have a really cute outfit, grobag and Paul Frank booties. OH also found the dreamgeni pillow I have been umming and aahhhing over buying for weeks in TK Maxx for only £15 so I could not resist and will be putting it to the test tonight - will let you all know if it was worth the money in due course ;)

Well I better go for now as it is my bedtime - I just did not want to turn in without letting you know all went well today. Must post in the 2nd tri thread too.

Have a lovely night everyone, big :hugs: to you all and your wee ones


----------



## abz

i was looking for this post yesterday babes :) am so glad everything is fine. well done on getting a good photo. ours remains blobbish, but the wee hand is visible, ha.

abz xx


----------



## baileybram

Hi Girls,

Im due 30th may had a scan yesterday and all was really good im looking forward to moving over to 2nd trimester now the scans out of the way!!!

Ruth


----------



## Moongirl

Hey girls!!

Frufru - that's fantastic news - can't wait to see the scan pics! and i really fancy a nice comfy pillow, let us know if you had a better nights sleep! :sleep:

And Ruth, i'm due the same day as you :thumbup: Do you have a scan piccie to share?

Think i'll try and bite the bullet today and post to the 2nd tri may babies board :winkwink:

:hugs:


----------



## Frufru

Haha!

It worked - I may not be technically minded enough to get a big picture of my scan in a post but it would seem I do have the skills to make it my avatar :cool:

You possibly can't see it as clearly on here but it is quite a good shot of the wee ones profile and on our copy you can make out an eye, heart, arm and brain too - nice to know they are all present and correct ;)

I have to dash out but just wanted to pop up the pic beforehand - I am on holiday next week so am looking forward to some quality time with you BnB ladies!


----------



## Moongirl

Awww frufru - supercute! it's really clear too!

wish i was having some time off - enjoy it!! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly s

hi ladies, i joined this group when found out i was pregaz n havnt been on on months its gret to c how every1 coming along... 18+2 today n find out if bubba boy or girl in couple weeks cant wait xxx


----------



## insomnimama

Congrats Kelly! C'mon over and join us in second tri!


----------



## Kelly s

yea think its about time a did lol thanks xx


----------

